# October 2015 Spamfest



## NJmike PE

This is our biannual EB.com 12k spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 12,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts
Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)
Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme
These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"! If we blow through the first 12k with weeks to spare, it may be extended to a 15k or beyond. Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

We can use memes?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## Road Guy

Potato


----------



## NJmike PE

head


----------



## matt267 PE

My head hurts after drinking


----------



## itinerant

6-9


----------



## itinerant

give up having a head


----------



## NJmike PE

damn, I don't even have the permissions to edit my own game post


----------



## itinerant

6--9


----------



## itinerant

6---9


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> 6-9





itinerant said:


> give up having a head










itinerant said:


> 6--9





itinerant said:


> 6---9






dude, Rule No 1, no double posts


----------



## itinerant

Hyphens don't count ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned


----------



## itinerant

Ok I am in violation of Rule # 3


----------



## itinerant

Won't happen again your lordship.


----------



## itinerant

I am trying not to work for some reason.


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

Will watch V for Vendetta tonight. On the 2nd of November.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Natalie Portman.


----------



## itinerant

I actually love her. Unfortunately for her, I am taken.


----------



## matt267 PE

In your dreams I'm sure.


----------



## engineergurl

Wait I thought rule 1 was cardio...


----------



## itinerant

No seriously, I am taken. I mean I have a govt issued certificate to prove it.


----------



## envirotex

What is going on in here?


----------



## itinerant

Everybody is asleep. So very soon.


----------



## envirotex

I'm about to be asleep, also.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner thyme


----------



## Foozballd53

IPA or Brown Ale?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon


----------



## itinerant

Light at the end of the tunnel is a fallacy.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, it's NJ.


----------



## P-E

So much for getting any work done this week....

..... Or next week for that matter.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Mike really the boss??

I want a raise.


----------



## NJmike PE

A boss without any authority really... Kinda like a landscape architect


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You can't even ban Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope


----------



## maryannette

s

p

a

m


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I failed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should all start studying


----------



## matt267 PE

I should study next time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you trying to "be like Mike"


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell no.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you do with mike??

Maybe he accidentally banned himself??


----------



## matt267 PE

Haha. He would too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Go study Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

You're too late. Or maybe too early.


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## envirotex

In here. For right now.

For the top.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3

Spamming instead of grad school...


----------



## P-E

Spamming instead of sleeping


----------



## cement




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

morning wood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

F5 all day


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


Charlie don't spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go newb fishing.


----------



## NJmike PE

one before I get to work


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Mike likes spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll match your one.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^ spammanator


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd rather spam than study


----------



## Lumber Jim

In.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I'd rather spam than study




What is this study you spoke of?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather spam than study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this study you spoke of?
Click to expand...

Don't know. I haven't done any in a while.


----------



## itinerant

Study is something not worth knowing.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Send him to study hall.


----------



## itinerant

12 minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I the only one waiting for results here?


----------



## NJmike PE

cup of coffee post


----------



## itinerant

And 3 posts in a matter of seconds. My magic works.


----------



## matt267 PE

settle down Red John.


----------



## itinerant

I will. Eventually. When I get something good to work my magic on.


----------



## matt267 PE

By "magic," do you mean unicorn farts?


----------



## itinerant

No. Batman and Joker being friends and going out for a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

sounds like a blast.


----------



## itinerant

I know. DC should ask me to write a script about this.


----------



## matt267 PE

that sounds like too much work.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, nice shorts.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah. Lets drop that plan.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Good to be informed.


----------



## DontStopBelieving

I'm confused!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

To hell with this day. That is all.


----------



## matt267 PE

DontStopBelieving said:


> I'm confused!


It's ok. Just give in.


----------



## itinerant

Hell doesn't exist. The day does.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked my NCEES account. The results are not out yet.


----------



## itinerant

Did you wonder why ?


----------



## envirotex

Ramnares P.E. said:


> To hell with this day. That is all.


Indeed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I just checked my NCEES account. The results are not out yet.




Call NCEES headquarters and throw a fit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my NCEES account. The results are not out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call NCEES headquarters and throw a fit.
Click to expand...

tell them that you know Ramrod and that he's on the exam committee. That will expedite the results process for you


----------



## thekzieg

Why are we here?


----------



## thekzieg

Good point.


----------



## NJmike PE

wye knot?

EDIT: seriously though, good place to try and forget about the exam process for a while.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my NCEES account. The results are not out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call NCEES headquarters and throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them that you know Ramrod and that he's on the exam committee. That will expedite the results process for you
Click to expand...



Cite my name and they'll probably immediately fail you and revoke my license as well.


----------



## itinerant

Kristina the Engineer said:


> Why are we here?




Ontologically speaking, we have to figure that out yet.

Realistically speaking, I guess you know why we are here.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Kristina the Engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ontologically speaking, we have to figure that out yet.
> 
> Realistically speaking, I guess you know why we are here.
Click to expand...

I don't know what ontologically means. Does it mean I failed the exam?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my NCEES account. The results are not out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call NCEES headquarters and throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them that you know Ramrod and that he's on the exam committee. That will expedite the results process for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cite my name and they'll probably immediately fail you and revoke my license as well.
Click to expand...

2 for 1... gneiss! I say go for it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it poor spelling t hyme?


----------



## Foozballd53

matt267 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for results here?


Nope. I'm here.


----------



## NJmike PE

goddamits Ble, it's lunch thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Foozballd53 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for results here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm here.
Click to expand...



good thing I don't drink coffee.



Ble_PE said:


> Morning!




Wood


----------



## P-E

Seriously man, lunchtyme


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Foozballd53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for results here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I don't drink coffee.
> 
> *So what's your excuse for not studying? Goes through you also?*
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wood
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

Were you trying to say something Ram?


----------



## P-E

Qwerty


----------



## matt267 PE

is that a word?


----------



## itinerant

The only word in the English dictionary where a "q" is not followed by a "u".


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If work continues to be shit today beer o clock will be coming early.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top

less


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> is that a word?





matt267 said:


> is that a word?


Neither is uiop[]\


----------



## matt267 PE

I still don't know what's going on.


----------



## NJmike PE

off to go do a basin flood test


----------



## matt267 PE

make sure you have a life jacket on.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> off to go do a basin flood test


Wow You must have eaten a lot for lunch. I suggest the multiple flush method.


----------



## MetsFan

Just watched Kimmel's I ate all your Halloween candy video. It's not as funny as it used to be.


----------



## itinerant

Can we translate this page into Arabic.


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> Just watched Kimmel's I ate all your Halloween candy video. It's not as funny as it used to be.


I'm eating Halloween candy right now.



itinerant said:


> Can we translate this page into Arabic.



لا لانستطيع.


----------



## itinerant

neah....I guess English is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

القرف الدجاج. هذا يمكن أن يكون متعة.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's need to know Ble.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need to know...


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to know the cut score.


----------



## Lumber Jim

seven.


----------



## Baconator

matt267 said:


> I need to know the cut score.




Working on it.


----------



## itinerant

Can I just go home and sleep ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The cut score is 51


----------



## matt267 PE

51 is cutting it close.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I heard it's 1 more than whatever Matt scores.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matt tell us your winning strategy


----------



## DontStopBelieving

Drink beer


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Matt tell us your winning strategy


Step 1: steel underpants


----------



## P-E

power-engineer said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt tell us your winning strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: steel underpants
Click to expand...

Oops tmi


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

power-engineer said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt tell us your winning strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Won't they rust?
> 
> Step 1: steel underpants
Click to expand...


----------



## DontStopBelieving

Ship Wreck PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt tell us your winning strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Won't they rust?
> 
> Step 1: steel underpants
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They're galvanized


----------



## P-E

What?

Bottom


----------



## DontStopBelieving

Back to the cut score of 51... about that...


----------



## DontStopBelieving

Ble_PE said:


> DontStopBelieving said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the cut score of 51... about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually closer to 62.
Click to expand...

62 sounds nice. I hope that's true, lol!


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt tell us your winning strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: steel underpants
Click to expand...

Nope. I went commando.


----------



## itinerant

The cut score is 56.000001. Even 56 won't be enough.


----------



## DontStopBelieving

itinerant said:


> The cut score is 56.000001. Even 56 won't be enough.


I hope that means 56.000001% and not 56/80.


----------



## itinerant

I can't say for sure, but 56.000001/80 and that is the only passing score, anything else , you visit the ncees registration site again.


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon, back in the office spam


----------



## DontStopBelieving

itinerant said:


> I can't say for sure, but 56.000001/80 and that is the only passing score, anything else , you visit the ncees registration site again.


Pray I get that 56.000001 out of 80 then! Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


BLE, TURN UP THE BRIGHTNESS ON YOUR MONITOR.


----------



## P-E

Toilet spam


----------



## itinerant

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass


----------



## thekzieg

Gas


----------



## matt267 PE

I feel like I should be doing something right now.


----------



## knight1fox3

Good then you can finish my homework. It's on financial transmission rights and economic load dispatch. Hurry up, I don't have long before the submittal.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I feel like I should be doing something right now.




I felt like that about every other person in the office for a long time now.


----------



## itinerant

I miss her.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She's a dude


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes ble. She's a dude. Sorry.


----------



## P-E

I'm hungry. I could use some bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm making bacon cheese burgers for dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

I could use some blow


----------



## P-E

Hookers too


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with dinner


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Done with dinner


Liquid dinner? Mad elf and beer chaser?


----------



## matt267 PE

Cooking the bacon.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's the noobies spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Nevermind.


----------



## P-E

Steak tonight


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Fondue night


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

One day closer to the results.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## maryannette

I like the trick when I would go to a previous post and delete it, then the top isn't top any more.


----------



## maryannette

You heard me! Are you deaf?!?


----------



## akwooly

That's not a trick. That's just mean.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

maryannette said:


> I like the trick when I would go to a previous post and delete it, then the top isn't top any more.


Hey you got a top!!


----------



## maryannette

HA HAA HA hahaha!


----------



## maryannette

WHAAAAaaahTTT?!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I thought we were on a no repeat cycle right now.


----------



## maryannette

OK. The other "mean" trick is to delete a post between two from the same person, making their's a double-post.


----------



## Road Guy

Sometimes the thread moves around the board...


----------



## akwooly

That's why There used to be a rule about no deleting posts


----------



## maryannette

I never heard of a rule about not deleting posts.


----------



## NJmike PE

There is a rule about no double posts though


----------



## maryannette

I know that rule. I always follow it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, you must stop this madness.


----------



## maryannette

I'm not mad.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

Maybe it's not a rule. I remember it should have when we had a few of the challenges rewarded "tops" and people kept screwing it up by deleting posts.


----------



## P-E

Another beer?


----------



## akwooly

Not tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

Whiskey it is then! :thumbs:


----------



## P-E

Sounds good.


----------



## akwooly

Tullamore dew! Cheers!


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## engineergurl

Why am I awake?


----------



## P-E

Good morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I off to see the wizard


----------



## P-E

No place like bar.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to say.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tell us the cut score Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for 45/80


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

If it were 45/80, I would have passed years ago.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you going to start studying


----------



## Dark Knight

And here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## P-E

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are you going to start studying


I didn't study before, why start now?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think I passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

gas?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You are a dog


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam. we need some n00bs in here


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> morning spam. we need some n00bs in here


I spammed the serious threads yesterday morning. We had a few new folks pop in here.

Maybe an admin can shut all but this thread down. That would funnel some traffic here.


----------



## Foozballd53

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tell us the cut score Matt






Ken 3.0 said:


> If it were 45/80, I would have passed years ago.




I think anything below a 56/80 requires you to retake it in April and fill out the scantron sheet with blood instead of lead.


----------



## NJmike PE

Powers I do not have


----------



## matt267 PE

Foozballd53 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the cut score Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were 45/80, I would have passed years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think anything below a 56/80 requires you to retake it in April and fill out the scantron sheet with blood instead of lead.
Click to expand...

there might be some bloodletting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Foozballd53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the cut score Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were 45/80, I would have passed years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think anything below a 56/80 requires you to retake it in April and fill out the scantron sheet with blood instead of lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there might be some bloodletting.
Click to expand...

If that's the case, Matt's test will look like Dracula got slaughtered.


----------



## matt267 PE

My scantron was so smudged with erased pencil, a little blood mixed in isn't a big deal.


----------



## NJmike PE

first post count of this thread:

matt267

58

itinerant

34

Ble_PE

24

NJmike PE

22

power-engineer

22

Ship Wreck PE

21

Ramnares P.E.

10

maryannette

9

Ken 3.0

8

DontStopBelieving

7

akwooly

5

thekzieg

4

envirotex

4

knight1fox3

3

Lumber Jim

3

Road Guy

3

Foozballd53

3

engineergurl

2

cement

1

MetsFan

1

Baconator

1

Dark Knight

1


----------



## matt267 PE

There's a couple new folks in there.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah, that means I am in there.


----------



## Foozballd53

Double post ^


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> morning spam. we need some n00bs in here


If you spam it they will come


----------



## itinerant

I don't think so.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Damn, I need to spam more.


----------



## itinerant

Or might be I can spam alone here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's a double executable post^^^


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah. He's gone.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Why were my posts deleted ?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Why were my posts deleted ?


maybe a mod saw the double posts as a violation of the rules...


----------



## itinerant

Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?


he's probably the same guy who set up the game in the first place

:thumbs:


----------



## itinerant

That means a NO. Ok.


----------



## NJmike PE

don't worry there will be temporary removal of the rules from time to time in this thread. then it will be a free for all. Just gotta wait for it to happen


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?


I agree with this. Ban the mod.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. Ban the mod.
Click to expand...



I don't know man. He doesn't agree with it. But the request still stays, at the very first chance you get, ban that Mod.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He might be a she??


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time.


----------



## thekzieg

Just got to work. Is today over yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

itinerant said:


> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?





itinerant said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. Ban the mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man. He doesn't agree with it. But the request still stays, at the very first chance you get, ban that Mod.
Click to expand...

Take note itinerant and be careful what you wish for...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Just got to work. Is today over yet?


Almost. The results will be out soon.


----------



## John QPE

I don't believe I have ever actually ventured into this section of the board


----------



## NJmike PE

John QPE said:


> I don't believe I have ever actually ventured into this section of the board


sit down. stay a while. It's a great place


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So no back to back posts ? Can I ask you as a favor to ban that mod ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this. Ban the mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man. He doesn't agree with it. But the request still stays, at the very first chance you get, ban that Mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take note itinerant and be careful what you wish for...
Click to expand...

Yeah. That is bad. I hope that dosen't happen to me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it itinerant.


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop breaking the rules.


----------



## P-E

^ban them


----------



## matt267 PE

You first.


----------



## itinerant

I asked them to delete those double posts man. The post is there for the mods to see. It wasn't on purpose.


----------



## P-E

Sure....


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't worry itinerant. My time will come as will yours.


----------



## P-E

Beer time?


----------



## itinerant

Well this is a cool place. I hope I am ready when my time comes.


----------



## P-E

So you like it?


----------



## NJmike PE

life is short. spam hard


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> life is hard. spam short


Fixt


----------



## itinerant

Life is hard, and then you decide you want to be an engineer.


----------



## itinerant

Nothing.


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## P-E

double?


----------



## DontStopBelieving

How many more weeks of this?


----------



## itinerant

Hahaha, you deleted your post ? And now if you delete this one, it would be a triple.


----------



## P-E

Saved by DSB


----------



## itinerant

Nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

did someone say beer?


----------



## P-E

Beer where?


----------



## matt267 PE

I though you knew.


----------



## itinerant

No one knows what goes on here.


----------



## thekzieg

I just got a paper cut. Work is clearly a dangerous environment. Time to go home and drink a beer.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> ...Time to go home and drink a beer.


Now you're talking.


----------



## itinerant

Nothing


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> thekzieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Time to go home and drink a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking.
Click to expand...

I third that


----------



## matt267 PE

so moved


----------



## itinerant

Yeah it definitely is moving to see so many people clamoring for beer during work hours.


----------



## thekzieg

You're all an inspiration.


----------



## itinerant

I somehow knew that.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I forgot to eat lunch today...


----------



## matt267 PE

that's OK LJ. Just drink beer instead.


----------



## itinerant

Lumber Jim said:


> I forgot to eat lunch today...




You ? What ?


----------



## matt267 PE

middle.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## itinerant

What !!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No, why?


----------



## itinerant

No, What?


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> Coffee time




Dont delete your posts.


----------



## matt267 PE

^hahaha


----------



## P-E

Coffe Matt? Beer perhaps?


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Coffe Matt? Beer perhaps?


Yes beer. No coffe or coffee.


----------



## thekzieg

Irish coffee?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Irish coffee?


That I might consider.


----------



## P-E

Now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost quiten' time.


----------



## itinerant

Herbal Tea time.


----------



## matt267 PE

nevermind.


----------



## itinerant

Tazo, Indian Hibiscus flavored Tea time.


----------



## P-E

Coffee tastes terrible after 10 jolly ranchers.


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> Coffee tastes terrible after 10 jolly ranchers.


You should try coffee without jolly ranchers then.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## NJmike PE

who's on first?


----------



## itinerant

What?


----------



## Foozballd53




----------



## itinerant

Nothing.


----------



## engineergurl

What's for dinner?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pork chops


----------



## P-E

Ravioli


----------



## itinerant

Oatmeal with delicious soup.


----------



## itinerant

Dinnner.


----------



## P-E

And beer


----------



## itinerant

No. Only dinner, no alcoholic beverages.


----------



## itinerant

Nothing


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> No. Only dinner, no alcoholic beverages.


WHAT!?!?


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Only dinner, no alcoholic beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!?!?
Click to expand...

Use Zquil. It will do a better job of knocking you out cold. Much better than alcohol and no hangover.


----------



## NJmike PE

need a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Agreed


----------



## P-E

Motion passed


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble, we're having beer. Try to keep up.


----------



## knight1fox3

itinerant said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Only dinner, no alcoholic beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use Zquil. It will do a better job of knocking you out cold. Much better than alcohol and no hangover.
Click to expand...

Banned under this premise alone...


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned


----------



## P-E

When?


----------



## matt267 PE

Now.


----------



## itinerant

When?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## itinerant

I don't know.


----------



## thekzieg

Me.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think Mike forgot to tell everyone about the prize for the winner?? Apple watch??


----------



## matt267 PE

you're all "winners."


----------



## engineergurl

Home made tortellini soup and a salad topped with grilled chicken. Bacon in both of course.


----------



## thekzieg

Can I go home yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

When we get to 10K


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Can I go home yet?


Yes


----------



## Road Guy

Well just give everyone a participation trophy


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

Oatmeal and soup it is. Maybe rice a little later


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> thekzieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I go home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

You should have offered a cot


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


>


I may or may not be reposting this pic over in the girls thread...


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top


----------



## envirotex

^^^lurker


----------



## P-E

boo

New top


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes to egg nog


----------



## envirotex

and red starbuck's cups


----------



## P-E

messed up spam


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Home made tortellini soup and a salad topped with grilled chicken. Bacon in both of course.


Hopefully turkey bacon....the best kind!!!


----------



## itinerant

What goes on here.


----------



## Road Guy

Getting some light snow right now


----------



## P-E

get the skis ready


----------



## matt267 PE

It was almost 70 today


----------



## itinerant

Winters coming


----------



## akwooly

Everyone go to bed?


----------



## Road Guy

I was and then started watching myltiplicity


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna eat a dolphin


----------



## matt267 PE

Wood


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> I'm gonna eat a dolphin


And club a baby seal.


----------



## itinerant

The sun came back to work.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I need to go home. This week sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello, is there anybody in there?


----------



## NJmike PE

where


----------



## matt267 PE

Is there anyone at home?


----------



## P-E

Did you get locked out


----------



## NJmike PE

where


----------



## matt267 PE

Relax, I'll need some information first. Just the basic facts. Can you show me where it hurts?


----------



## itinerant

What?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

And me to quit smoking.


----------



## matt267 PE

The dream is gone, I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why is mike so nice?


----------



## matt267 PE

he's not.


----------



## P-E

He's moderating games.


----------



## NJmike PE

some people pay attention, some don't


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> he's not.


He is. When is the last time he ran a noob off?


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Why is mike so nice?


He was acting unusual, so I had to check the mod list.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not.
> 
> 
> 
> He is. When is the last time he ran a noob off?
Click to expand...

Maybe the noobs are just mentally tougher this cycle &gt;&gt;shrugs&lt;&lt;


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> He's moderating games.


RG must of had a "talk" with him:


----------



## itinerant

Wish you were here.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think someone nice has hacked mikes account.


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree. He's lost his touch.


----------



## itinerant

It wasn't me.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You think maybe it's a hot chick??


----------



## matt267 PE

ask for pics....


----------



## itinerant

Hot chicks can't be nice. Wild, maybe.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hot chicks are probably not hackers??


----------



## matt267 PE

Well that's sexist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hot chicks are probably not hackers??


----------



## P-E

Maybe it's mid life crisis.


----------



## NJmike PE

bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

almost top.


----------



## P-E

power-engineer said:


> yes to coffee


After matt

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

haha, you get my sloppy seconds.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How many questions did you get wrong?


----------



## matt267 PE

too many


----------



## P-E

Did you sign up for apr yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Not yet.


----------



## itinerant

Hows it going


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Not yet.


Maybe You should switch to electrical.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe You should switch to electrical.
Click to expand...

or just stick to tree hugging and turtle-sitting


----------



## matt267 PE

No, if Mike can pass the Civil WRE it's likely the easiest exam to pass.


----------



## itinerant

What?


----------



## matt267 PE

don't start.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch?


----------



## itinerant

In an hour.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost


----------



## itinerant

Being on the east coast you have your lunch early.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to lunch


----------



## itinerant

It has been a long week. Really long.


----------



## matt267 PE

1 week down (well, almost).


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not be reposting this pic over in the girls thread...
Click to expand...

There's a girls thread? What the hell am I doing here??


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks a lot tex, you stole one from us


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not be reposting this pic over in the girls thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a girls thread? What the hell am I doing here??
Click to expand...

You are being blessed with the company of higher intelligence.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> We are being blessed with the company of higher intelligence.




Fixt


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are being blessed with the company of higher intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...



And one of the highest intelligence.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> thekzieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are being blessed with the company of higher intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the highest intelligence.
Click to expand...

I know you are, but what am I? Wait...


----------



## itinerant

Ok. I will wait ....


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry. Thought I had some work to do. False alarm.


----------



## itinerant

Anyways....I had fun waiting.


----------



## matt267 PE

hello


----------



## itinerant

hello


----------



## matt267 PE

is it me you're looking for?


----------



## itinerant

no...that should be Lionel richie


----------



## itinerant

Lionel Richie


----------



## P-E

Coffee tastes terrible after chocolate.


----------



## matt267 PE

Coffee is the devil.


----------



## P-E

You know you want some


----------



## itinerant

Herbal Tea is the way to go.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Who is that creepy old dude from Harry Potter ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram will explain.


----------



## P-E

I have to write about poop water


----------



## matt267 PE

Now you're talking my language.


----------



## itinerant

Poop water had a language ? Herbal tea is desperately needed right now.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Poop water had a language ? Herbal tea is desperately needed right now.


You need poop water?


----------



## NJmike PE

shit!

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm lost now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's Yoda right?


----------



## itinerant

Herbal Tea.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yoda is from Star Trek.


----------



## P-E

What?


----------



## matt267 PE

spammish


----------



## itinerant

yoda is from there ?


----------



## P-E

There from yoda is


----------



## matt267 PE

Uhh?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## itinerant

That understand , I now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

are you speaking elvish?


----------



## NJmike PE

too ours left


----------



## itinerant

No, Gibberish it is.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> too ours left


Too ours right!


----------



## itinerant

Too hours ? 3.5 hours of my lifetime.


----------



## itinerant

Am I banned or I can't see the new posts ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Am I banned or I can't see the new posts ?


Yup, you're banned.


----------



## NJmike PE

:banned:


----------



## itinerant

I asked because it was a long time before anybody posted at all.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267

120

itinerant

103

power-engineer

63

NJmike PE

49

Ble_PE

49

Ship Wreck PE

38

Ramnares P.E.

15

thekzieg

14

Ken 3.0

12

maryannette

9

DontStopBelieving

8

envirotex

7

knight1fox3

6

Road Guy

6

akwooly

6

Foozballd53

5

Lumber Jim

4

engineergurl

4

Dark Knight

2

cement

1

MetsFan

1

Baconator

1

John QPE

1


----------



## itinerant

Remember remember the 5th of November.


----------



## thekzieg

When?


----------



## itinerant

Dosen't matter. Whenever you want to.


----------



## thekzieg

Tomorrow then.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can we ban the person who says 'what?' the most?


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> Can we ban the person who says 'what?' the most?




What?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Can we ban the person who says 'what?' the most?


No.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a beer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Miracle ear??


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Miracle ear??


WHAT?


----------



## itinerant

What's up


----------



## P-E

Sup


----------



## itinerant

Nothing much. Overtime.


----------



## P-E

Just spamming


----------



## itinerant

Spamming and working. Not in that order of course.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Man that noob Matt sure is spamming on here. Hope he sticks around.


----------



## NJmike PE

:banhim:


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> :banhim:


WHAT?


----------



## P-E

Long day of spamming; need a beer.


----------



## itinerant

Please switch to coffee, it will be healthy and more refreshing.


----------



## itinerant

Not.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## maryannette

Gas!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Tater tots


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we should all start posting photos of our dinners


----------



## itinerant

What ? No !!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I already ate it


----------



## maryannette

I ate yogurt with raspberries. Not a good picture to post.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Please switch to coffee, it will be healthy and more refreshing.


This makes me sad.


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please switch to coffee, it will be healthy and more refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad.
Click to expand...

Did you atleast try ?


----------



## maryannette

WHAT?


----------



## P-E

I drank the coffee first


----------



## itinerant

Good job.


----------



## itinerant

Great job.


----------



## maryannette

I'm tired.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## thekzieg

Dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who's winning


Kzieg is


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did someone get neutered?


----------



## matt267 PE

bring it


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer. Mad elf. Life good


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 7%


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Battery at 7%


Better hurry then


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 4%


----------



## itinerant

4% is good for 2 posts


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Dinner.


She's going to fit in here nicely. :thumbs:



NJmike PE said:


> Beer. Mad elf. Life good


I need to pick me up some of that this weekend.


----------



## P-E

Football and beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did she go?


----------



## thekzieg

Who?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What


----------



## P-E

Who


----------



## itinerant

Go to sleep Batman !!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's Robin


----------



## P-E

What?


----------



## itinerant

Our invoice only mentioned Batman. Anything else means a Change Order.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is matty studying for April?


----------



## P-E

Doubt it


----------



## thekzieg

If he's smart he'll start studying for next October.


----------



## itinerant

Thats how much the Riddler PE scares people.


----------



## P-E

Too soon


----------



## itinerant

Yeah I guess. Maybe sipping beer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 3%


----------



## itinerant

You have a good battery


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## frazil

Boom


----------



## P-E

Whoa


----------



## itinerant

Hello


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Battery at 6%


----------



## akwooly

Thursday


----------



## itinerant

Pizza.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fraz!


----------



## thekzieg

Drinking beer.


----------



## itinerant

Chips


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Rules lifted til midnight tonight (est) 2 hours and 40 mins to freely spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top


----------



## P-E

Might try a bantam cider.


----------



## itinerant

Alriggt


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm batman


----------



## itinerant

What the fuck


----------



## thekzieg

Football


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

I m superman


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

I am tbe joker


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

Yipee


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## frazil

Steak


----------



## akwooly

Shipwreck


----------



## itinerant

Yipee


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## frazil

Omaha


----------



## itinerant

Whaaaaaatttttt


----------



## akwooly

Shipwreck


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

Hell yeah


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## NJmike PE

Deflategate


----------



## frazil

Corn


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

I m so full of spam


----------



## akwooly

Patriots suck


----------



## itinerant

Good lord


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## frazil

Magic


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## frazil

Top!!


----------



## itinerant

I know pats suck


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

Except Brady


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

He s ored Giesslle


----------



## frazil

Are we done yet?


----------



## akwooly

Brady has no class


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## P-E

Yippee


----------



## itinerant

No nkt at all


----------



## frazil

Haterz


----------



## thekzieg

Go Seahawks


----------



## itinerant

Giselle hot


----------



## thekzieg

Ate beer for dinner.


----------



## thekzieg

Drunk


----------



## itinerant

Wat the heck


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## thekzieg

Oh well


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## itinerant

This is tbe purve


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## itinerant

Purve


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## itinerant

How


----------



## thekzieg

BACON


----------



## itinerant

Veggie


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam on


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

Tomato


----------



## itinerant

Post it


----------



## itinerant

Its magic


----------



## itinerant

Its magic


----------



## itinerant

Natalie i love you


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

I mean i still


----------



## itinerant

Love you


----------



## thekzieg

Who?


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

Let md know if you too


----------



## itinerant

Ti quiero Natalie


----------



## thekzieg

Architects are the worst.


----------



## itinerant

She didnt marry me


----------



## itinerant

Yeah. Ny first gf was an architwcht


----------



## frazil

She's not here


----------



## itinerant

But she was hot.


----------



## thekzieg

You can't fix stupid


----------



## frazil

Pool


----------



## thekzieg

SNOW


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire


----------



## thekzieg

Snow cats


----------



## itinerant

Wait for me


----------



## itinerant

Neah she is good


----------



## itinerant

Snow cats are noise pollution


----------



## thekzieg

Fireside chat is good beer


----------



## thekzieg

Tastes like winter


----------



## itinerant

Heiniken is also good


----------



## itinerant

Winters coming


----------



## thekzieg

Good water


----------



## itinerant

Jon snow dead


----------



## itinerant

Will he be back


----------



## thekzieg

Duh


----------



## itinerant

But that gal is hot


----------



## thekzieg

Who


----------



## itinerant

What is Game of Thr?ones


----------



## thekzieg

Don't say gal


----------



## itinerant

That dragon mom


----------



## itinerant

Lady I am sorry


----------



## thekzieg

Yep


----------



## thekzieg

Soccer!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam is fun


----------



## thekzieg

Like adhd


----------



## itinerant

Peter Dinklage is awesome


----------



## akwooly

Go Hawks!


----------



## itinerant

I have ADHD


----------



## itinerant

Attention Deficit and Hyperactivity Disorder


----------



## itinerant

What is Hawks now


----------



## itinerant

How much time remaining


----------



## itinerant

Asus tablets are good


----------



## thekzieg

Seahawks!


----------



## itinerant

What tabs in the market are good-


----------



## itinerant

Suggestions invited


----------



## itinerant

Yeah


----------



## itinerant

Microsoft tabs any good


----------



## itinerant

Looks like noone interested


----------



## thekzieg

Time for real food


----------



## itinerant

A whole page to myself


----------



## thekzieg

More beer


----------



## itinerant

Bon apetite


----------



## itinerant

Try coffee


----------



## itinerant

370 posts


----------



## itinerant

370 isa narcissistic number


----------



## akwooly

#gohawks


----------



## itinerant

Addition of the cubes of all the digits


----------



## itinerant

Gobears


----------



## thekzieg

The muppets!


----------



## itinerant

Thats right


----------



## itinerant

Nobody here


----------



## thekzieg

Allllll by myyyyy seeeelf


----------



## itinerant

I can spam


----------



## itinerant

To come last is not a shame, to not try is.


----------



## itinerant

That was Adolph Hitler


----------



## itinerant

Lifevis agrt adventure


----------



## thekzieg

Fruit is a grape adventure


----------



## itinerant

Success


----------



## itinerant

Is


----------



## itinerant

Not


----------



## itinerant

Final


----------



## itinerant

Failure


----------



## itinerant

Is


----------



## itinerant

Not


----------



## itinerant

Fatal


----------



## itinerant

Itis


----------



## itinerant

The


----------



## itinerant

Will


----------



## itinerant

To


----------



## itinerant

Continue


----------



## itinerant

That


----------



## itinerant

Counts


----------



## itinerant

Great


----------



## itinerant

Quote


----------



## itinerant

Of the


----------



## itinerant

UKPM


----------



## itinerant

Winston


----------



## itinerant

Churchill


----------



## itinerant

Qwerty


----------



## itinerant

Nice


----------



## itinerant

Chance


----------



## itinerant

Water


----------



## itinerant

Whhat


----------



## itinerant

the


----------



## itinerant

Fuck


----------



## itinerant

Nobody


----------



## itinerant

Here


----------



## itinerant

Will


----------



## itinerant

Be back


----------



## itinerant

Time


----------



## itinerant

Is


----------



## itinerant

Money


----------



## itinerant

Thsts why Bill Gates has a lot of time


----------



## engineergurl

who in the heck tagged this thread? and are the rules uplifted?


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Popcorn


----------



## itinerant

That guy NJ mike did this


----------



## engineergurl

did he fake lifting the rules? I'm not sure he's allowed to do that


----------



## P-E

he's allowed


----------



## P-E

RG gave him mod for this


----------



## akwooly

NJ running this show this time.


----------



## thekzieg

He made a huge mistake


----------



## P-E

half hour left to spam freely


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

I guess it is more than half an hour


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Good Lord


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Nice try mod


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Delete your posts now


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

much easier on a laptop


----------



## itinerant

Can you please do that


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

I would definitely believe so


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## engineergurl

maybe I need to talk to RG


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

What the hell is happening


----------



## P-E

could not would not with a goat


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

instead of talking you can spam


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am

edit : Top


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

This is a free-for-all porch


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Anybody can come in


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

And do what they want


----------



## P-E

need to get faster for the end


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Looks like everyone's done with dinner


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## itinerant

So have I finished with dinner


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

fish?


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

*a*


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Yum!


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Maps


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

G


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

H


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## P-E

p


----------



## P-E

y


----------



## thekzieg

T


----------



## thekzieg

S


----------



## thekzieg

A


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## thekzieg

M


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## thekzieg

New


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## thekzieg

Words


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

top


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## thekzieg

New


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Pastime


----------



## thekzieg

Passed time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Passed thyme


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Thyme


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## akwooly

Dogs


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## akwooly

Dogs


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Gophers


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Hamsters


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Spam and cheese


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Hot spam water


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Damn


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Is too slow


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## P-E

boo


----------



## itinerant

mazel tov


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Almost to 1K


----------



## itinerant

Long Live Spam Mods


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## akwooly

Lost in spam


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Another hour of this...yikes


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is matty studying for April?


Nah, he's been drunk since Tuesday.



thekzieg said:


> Go Seahawks


I take it back, perhaps fitting in here won't work out after all.



engineergurl said:


> did he fake lifting the rules? I'm not sure he's allowed to do that


He is. NJM is administering this war game. 



thekzieg said:


> M


Like the spam, but all posts need to be at least (3) letters.


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## thekzieg

Y u h8 me?


----------



## knight1fox3

No hate. Rules are rules.


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## akwooly

Rules are suspended.


----------



## P-E

snowing there RG?


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

itnworks great on Asus tabs


----------



## itinerant

anyone else in here


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

spamming is a great pass time


----------



## itinerant

Looks like I pissed the mods off. Alright. Anyways Buenos Noches


----------



## engineergurl

I like chicken and avacado


----------



## P-E

mmm chicken burritos with guacamole


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I like chicken and avacado


What about corn and red velvet cake?


----------



## Road Guy

I only got 5 maters left- end of homemade salasa -- with guac 

&amp; just messing with yah closing the thread...


----------



## Road Guy

Say that one more time


----------



## thekzieg

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I only got 5 maters left- end of homemade salasa


Makin' some this weekend. Probably also the last batch. Just means we'll have to go out for Mexican more often.


----------



## akwooly




----------



## P-E

tank tomorrow?


----------



## akwooly

I'm not supposed to drink


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to regular rules


----------



## thekzieg

Phew. Finally.


----------



## P-E

how come ak?


----------



## akwooly

Booze doesn't fit into my diet. I have 8 pounds to lose by dec 6.


----------



## P-E

that's a lot for 1 month

there's got to be a beer based diet out there


----------



## akwooly

As long as I'm within two pounds by the 5th I can cut the other two easy before weigh ins.


----------



## itinerant

Good Morning.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So, it seems I missed the free-for-all-spam-fest last night.


----------



## itinerant

Yes. GM anyways. Hope the mods do it tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> So, it seems I missed the free-for-all-spam-fest last night.


See how I planned that...


----------



## P-E

Brilliant!


----------



## itinerant

What?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it seems I missed the free-for-all-spam-fest last night.
> 
> 
> 
> See how I planned that...
Click to expand...

What comes around goes around.


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it seems I missed the free-for-all-spam-fest last night.
> 
> 
> 
> See how I planned that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What comes around goes around.
Click to expand...

The concept of karma


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is matty studying for April?




NOPE



power-engineer said:


> Doubt it




YUP



thekzieg said:


> If he's smart he'll start studying for next October.




Easy now.



engineergurl said:


> maybe I need to talk to RG




You should. I got your back.



knight1fox3 said:


> No hate. Rules are rules.




There were no rules.



itinerant said:


> Looks like I pissed the mods off. Alright. Anyways Buenos Noches




Most mods are always pissed.


----------



## knight1fox3

No spam rules. Content rules still stand.


----------



## itinerant

Ok. What ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did I miss?


----------



## itinerant

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What did I miss?


You missed the mister


----------



## P-E

Friday spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone Fishing


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt studying


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Matt studying


nope


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt working


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Matt working


nope


----------



## Lumber Jim

Lucky


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm up all night to get lucky.


----------



## akwooly

I had a dog named lucky


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You got lucky


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## P-E

Not bottom


----------



## itinerant

Back!


----------



## akwooly

80s music videos on vh1. Win!


----------



## itinerant

Ah well


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> 80s music videos on vh1. Win!


country music on youtube. WIN!


----------



## thekzieg

Christmas music in November. Win!


----------



## itinerant

No music at work.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no work at work!


----------



## itinerant

Thats not good


----------



## akwooly

Why are all you up so early?


----------



## itinerant

Just physically awake. The brain died a long time ago.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Why are all you up so early?


when does the sun stop rising in AK, AK?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all you up so early?
> 
> 
> 
> when does the sun stop rising in AK, AK?
Click to expand...

december


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting for snail mail


----------



## itinerant

Iguess it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Road Guy

we only check the mailbox once a week...


----------



## maryannette

BRAS!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Still waiting on package


----------



## maryannette

You guys have NO IDEA!


----------



## itinerant

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> You guys have NO IDEA!


fill us in.


----------



## itinerant

maryannette said:


> You guys have NO IDEA!




About what ?


----------



## maryannette

ABOUT BRAS!!!

I wish I could find one that I could put on and forget. It is hard to find one that fits AND is comfortable AND looks good. And if you ever do find that one, they stop making it and you have to start searching all over again.


----------



## thekzieg

The struggle is SO real.


----------



## itinerant

maryannette said:


> ABOUT BRAS!!!
> 
> I wish I could find one that I could put on and forget. It is hard to find one that fits AND is comfortable AND looks good. And if you ever do find that one, they stop making it and you have to start searching all over again.




Moral of the Story : Nothing.


----------



## maryannette

WHAT???!!


----------



## thekzieg

No compassion at all.


----------



## itinerant

Oh I got a lot of compassion for BRAs all kinds, all sizes.


----------



## maryannette

You should try wearing one sometime. Or some similar garment meant to hold your stuff in place all day long.


----------



## maryannette

With wires in it!


----------



## thekzieg

Evil wires.


----------



## itinerant

I guess I am way more happy just unhooking them.


----------



## maryannette

That's another problem! The hooks.

AND the straps!


----------



## itinerant

maryannette said:


> That's another problem! The hooks.
> 
> AND the straps!




WHAT ?


----------



## maryannette

Some men should wear bras. Man boobs need support, too.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> ABOUT BRAS!!!
> 
> I wish I could find one that I could put on and forget. It is hard to find one that fits AND is comfortable AND looks good. And if you ever do find that one, they stop making it and you have to start searching all over again.




Well, why don't you take some pics and post them. Maybe we can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE

maryannette said:


> Some men should wear bras. Man boobs need support, too.


----------



## maryannette

Na.


----------



## itinerant

maryannette said:


> Some men should wear bras. Man boobs need support, too.




And should show a little bit of cleavage too.


----------



## thekzieg

Today is my 4-year work anniversary. How did I let this happen?


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats. I think.


----------



## AndrewC35

Any feedback on the PE Electrical Power Exam? Can everyone agree that it was extremely difficult?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Today is my 4-year work anniversary. How did I let this happen?




This thanksgiving will be my 8th year ! How did you let that happen ?


----------



## matt267 PE

AndrewC35 said:


> Any feedback on the PE Electrical Power Exam? Can everyone agree that it was extremely difficult?


I thought the electrical PE was the easiest of the exam?


----------



## itinerant

Ble_PE said:


> What?




What beer ?


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some men should wear bras. Man boobs need support, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And should show a little bit of cleavage too.
Click to expand...








I guess if that's what you're into


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## thekzieg

That's what I heard


----------



## itinerant

The Foxcatcher.


----------



## itinerant

Business is a bit slow today.


----------



## akwooly

In supervisors training.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost cake time.


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Lunch time


been there, done that.


----------



## itinerant

Doing it again.


----------



## itinerant

What is what ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

What is love?


----------



## itinerant

What is what ?


----------



## matt267 PE

she's hot.


----------



## matt267 PE

getting closer to cake time.


----------



## itinerant

She is hot.


----------



## itinerant

She is funny.


----------



## Lumber Jim

avocado


----------



## itinerant

guacamole


----------



## matt267 PE

penny, penny, penny, penny....


----------



## itinerant

cometome, cometome, cometome,cometome


----------



## NJmike PE

chinese buffet


----------



## knight1fox3

AndrewC35 said:


> Any feedback on the PE Electrical Power Exam? Can everyone agree that it was extremely difficult?


It's difficult every time. :thumbs:



matt267 said:


> AndrewC35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback on the PE Electrical Power Exam? Can everyone agree that it was extremely difficult?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the electrical PE was the easiest of the exam?
Click to expand...

Strike 1....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Indian buffet


----------



## matt267 PE

I ate too much cake.


----------



## knight1fox3

When is happy hour and who's buying the first round?


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> When is happy hour and who's buying the first round?




All the mods would buy drinks, one round after the other.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When is happy hour and who's buying the first round?


matt should. he's the knew guy around hear


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant

387

power-engineer

182

matt267

138

thekzieg

116

Ble_PE

76

NJmike PE

75

Ship Wreck PE

58

akwooly

28

maryannette

22

Ken 3.0

17

Ramnares P.E.

16

knight1fox3

14

Road Guy

10

frazil

10

engineergurl

8

DontStopBelieving

8

envirotex

7

Lumber Jim

7

Foozballd53

5

Dark Knight

2

Baconator

1

John QPE

1

AndrewC35

1

cement

1

MetsFan

1


----------



## itinerant

Friday Blues.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Is that cat dancing


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

PE license renewed


----------



## itinerant

The emptiness


----------



## P-E

Go get a beer

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost dinner time. I'm making tacos.


----------



## P-E

Tacos sound good. Off to the pub for a Guinness or two.


----------



## itinerant

You guys should seriously try herbal tea instead of beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ban him


----------



## NJmike PE

Hibachi steakhouse


----------



## matt267 PE

It's too warm in the house


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Story of Matt's life right there ^


----------



## itinerant

Hibiscus tea makes for a refreshing evening drink.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So does vodka and cranberry.


----------



## itinerant

Tea. Chai.


----------



## itinerant

It is a refreshing drink.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Tea. Chai.


I prefer my tea Long Island style.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Flounder giging today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

P-E I can go for one of those...or a few.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> You guys should seriously try herbal tea instead of beer.


Despicable Tea


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

WHAT ?


----------



## slickjohannes

What is this so called spam game?


----------



## itinerant

French coffee


----------



## envirotex




----------



## itinerant

Shes hawt.


----------



## itinerant

Shes hawt.


----------



## akwooly

How do I have 28 posts here?


----------



## itinerant

Maybe somebody hacked into your acct and posted


----------



## matt267 PE

Daughter just cleaned up Setters of Catan.


----------



## itinerant

Fun time


----------



## akwooly

itinerant said:


> Maybe somebody hacked into your acct and posted


it was a mod I bet.


----------



## itinerant

I think so too


----------



## itinerant

I think so too


----------



## NJmike PE

In.


----------



## akwooly

Good to see you brother mikey.


----------



## itinerant

Hello


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Good to see you brother mikey.


Just checking in. Anniversary night


----------



## akwooly

Get some brah!


----------



## itinerant

Dinner time


----------



## Road Guy

I had planned to go shoot some stuff tomorrow ----


----------



## itinerant

Like deer or something


----------



## akwooly

Itiner are you on west coast?


----------



## itinerant

Texas. Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## P-E

Topper thyme.


----------



## frazil

You guys are posting in the future. It's later on the time stamp than the current time.


----------



## P-E

Right. Miller time


----------



## itinerant

The mighty mods are here


----------



## P-E

They never left


----------



## itinerant

3 more to 600


----------



## akwooly

West coast is underrepresented here


----------



## itinerant

Some california babes would be nice


----------



## akwooly

I concur.


----------



## itinerant

Thanks. 600.


----------



## akwooly

Credit for the assist.


----------



## itinerant

You got it


----------



## akwooly

High five!


----------



## itinerant

High five buddy.

Calling it a night. Good Night.


----------



## akwooly

Peace!


----------



## matt267 PE

Would


----------



## NJmike PE

Coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

eggnog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's morning


----------



## itinerant

A little bit of work time


----------



## matt267 PE

it's do nothing time.


----------



## Road Guy

Lets get to work


----------



## itinerant

That is not so when you have a big ass project with a tightest possible deadline.


----------



## itinerant

I feel sorry for myself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Still waiting on snail mail.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the laundry done yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I ask wifely


----------



## itinerant

They stopped delivering mail on weekends, I suppose.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why is he dissing Matty??


----------



## P-E

Lots of leaves to take care of today.


----------



## itinerant

Burn them. And the HOA office as precaution..


----------



## P-E

Fire!


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone ever tried one of those leaf vacuum things? I watched my neighbor suck up most all his leaves in less than an hour?


----------



## itinerant

No I haven't


----------



## akwooly

I used my riding mower and sucked up the leaves that way.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> I used my riding mower and sucked up the leaves that way.


I use my push mower


----------



## maryannette

We don't have HOA. And we don't have many leaves. We live on a dirt road, which is a mess sometimes, but I am happy.


----------



## Road Guy

I've got five more years in yuppie Ville and then I'm going to live where a snowmobile is a way of life


----------



## NJmike PE

I like that 5 year plan


----------



## akwooly

We don't have an hoa but we do have covenants for the subdivision but no one follows. So I'm getting turkeys and some goats next summer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Anyone ever tried one of those leaf vacuum things? I watched my neighbor suck up most all his leaves in less than an hour?


I have one and it sucks.


----------



## itinerant

I am in an apartment. Not planning on getting a home anytime soon


----------



## akwooly

Home ownership is a lot of work.


----------



## matt267 PE

and expensive


----------



## itinerant

But in the place where I stay, nothing appreciates like a good home in the suburbs.


----------



## NJmike PE

In.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Out


----------



## akwooly

Shoveling snow


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep you fucking snow


----------



## matt267 PE

I want snow


----------



## akwooly

You know you want it mikey


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck dat. Snow is too much work


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt likes to study when it snows.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Matt likes to study when it snows.


Wrong. Matt likes to snowboard when it snows and I never like to study.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt likes to study when it snows.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Matt likes to snowboard when it snows and I never like to study.
Click to expand...

Then why did you fail the October 2015 exam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt likes to study when it snows.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Matt likes to snowboard when it snows and I never like to study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did you fail the October 2015 exam
Click to expand...

cause I'm wickit unsmat


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you brother mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking in. Anniversary night
Click to expand...

Did you get some? You know, beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

No. But I didn't sleep on the couch either. Anyway, baby sitters and date night tonight so anything is possible


----------



## matt267 PE

That would be an August due date. Be careful tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

There shall be no babies conceived this evening. It us written.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, if little baby Karma comes around next summer, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## P-E

Leaves done. Got two wine tasting with Mrs p-e tonight. I'd rather it was a beer tasting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell, you be careful too.


----------



## akwooly

I like red wine.


----------



## P-E

Roger that. Tasting out of order, chowing down on the appetizers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching a special on Columbine. F'ed up stuff.


----------



## P-E

I went from red to white. They were not pleased


----------



## akwooly

Get real drunk and start taking your clothes off. That will give them something to be pleased with.


----------



## P-E

Hitting the expensive ones first. Pairing everything with salami.


----------



## akwooly

Everything is good with salami. Go find the Bartels and Jaymes


----------



## P-E

Uh oh wife tipsy. Credit card is out. This is gonna hurt


----------



## itinerant

No snow. No problem.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want a drink.


----------



## itinerant

I want a drink.of herbal tea


----------



## P-E

Is it so wrong to dip a breadstick in my wine?


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Is it so wrong to dip a breadstick in my wine?


dip your "breadstick" in whatever you want.


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> Is it so wrong to dip a breadstick in my wine?




What "breadstick" did they give you at a wine tasting


----------



## akwooly

Like Olive Garden breadsticks? Those things are da bomb.


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> Like Olive Garden breadsticks? Those things are da bomb.


Nah they were the fufu wine store type


----------



## itinerant

Or the Cafe Express type. Those are bitchin' too


----------



## matt267 PE

you should have brought spam to dip in the wine.


----------



## itinerant

Not worth it.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> you should have brought spam to dip in the wine.


That wood be extra classy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Because you're such a classy guy.


----------



## P-E

Off to tasting two


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm ready for bed


----------



## maryannette

I like a good Cabernet. My favorite so far is Louis Martini 2012, but it's expensive (for me). $30 at Walmart. (And, yes, Walmart has some good wines.)


----------



## matt267 PE

No booze at my local Walmart.


----------



## maryannette

NC allows beer and wine to be sold at grocery stores, convenience stores, etc. Hard liquor only at state controlled stores.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not in RI. We can only buy alcohol at a liquor store.


----------



## maryannette

Are they open on Sundays?


----------



## matt267 PE

On with in the last few years are they allowed to open on Sundays. But the have to close by 5 or 6


----------



## akwooly

I like $10 boones farm. Do they even sell that anymore?


----------



## maryannette

Our liquor stores are closed on Sunday, but beer and wine sales are allowed after noon on Sunday.


----------



## itinerant

In texas you only get liquor till saturday. No alcohol, nothing on sunday.


----------



## P-E

NC sounds a lot like NH for beer and liquor.


----------



## Road Guy

I can only buy weed in weed shops


----------



## itinerant

How sad !


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitz-es


----------



## itinerant

Lets get to work


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## engineergurl

Husband got flu shot, I get flu. Yea.


----------



## P-E

Hope you feel better EG


----------



## NJmike PE

This is a sight of beauty. Bacon sweet bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Watch me whip


----------



## NJmike PE

Watch me nae nae


----------



## itinerant

Winter's coming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It raining


----------



## NJmike PE

Mohr coffee


----------



## itinerant

Dark Roast coffee.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> There shall be no babies conceived this evening. It us written.


This.


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dunkin donuts and pumpkin coffee. Happy Sunday!


----------



## maryannette

I like pumpkin donuts.


----------



## P-E

Football soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

The nfl sucks


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it turkey bacon?



matt267 said:


> Daughter just cleaned up Setters of Catan.


Epic. I need 4 brick.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Everyone always needs brick. Gotta play seafarers, then you need a lot of wool.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ haha...another Catan nerd.

Seafarers is fun.


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Watch out itinerant. Don't "what" too much.


----------



## itinerant

I thought I should not "want"


----------



## knight1fox3

This turkey bacon is great!


----------



## matt267 PE

Turkey is not bacon.


----------



## akwooly

Turkey bacon sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Turkey bacon is for turkeys


----------



## matt267 PE

beer


----------



## itinerant

The Mrs wants to watch Paranormal Activity


----------



## matt267 PE

are you scared?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This turkey bacon is great!


Said no man. Ever.


----------



## knight1fox3

I need a refill


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> are you scared?




Yeah, it scares the living Imaginary Friend out of me


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Amps


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Monday already?


----------



## itinerant

Nope. It will be in a few days.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watch out for the corn hole buddy


----------



## akwooly

Cornholio


----------



## Dleg

Got to make at least one contribution to this spamfest:


----------



## itinerant

Bad weather is sometimes such a blessing.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked my results.


----------



## itinerant

I checked yesterday, NCEES hasn't changed its mind even after my renewal.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I just checked NCESS and I passed


----------



## itinerant

Congrats ! The NCEES hasn't wrecked your ship yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked again.

Nothing changed.


----------



## engineergurl

Why would you just poke another player in the eye?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

To advise them to wear the plastic guard.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who poked who


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I hope you can enjoy the victory with one freaking' eye!


----------



## akwooly

Probably barely touched his eye but he played it up like they do in soccer.


----------



## knight1fox3

The force will be with you.....always.


----------



## itinerant

Just for fun.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## matt267 PE

^agreed


----------



## itinerant

self-obsessed.


----------



## matt267 PE

The walking dead time.


----------



## itinerant

sLEEP TIME


----------



## matt267 PE

Slacker


----------



## knight1fox3

More F'ing homework time....


----------



## akwooly

Makin dinner time


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> More F'ing homework time....


To hell with homework.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More F'ing homework time....
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with homework.
Click to expand...

QFT....


----------



## itinerant

Still not sleeping.


----------



## Road Guy

How many times os the dallas kicker going to tie his shoes?


----------



## itinerant

His shoelace has to be checked for explosives


----------



## matt267 PE

who won?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's Monday!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Already off to a bad start


----------



## matt267 PE

One day closer to results.


----------



## P-E

You sure you want them?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I don't. Oh wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

No I'm not. But at least I'll know to start studying again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the spammers?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Checking in.

would rather be checked out.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's almost lunch time!! Hooters


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant

445

power-engineer

206

matt267

183

thekzieg

120

NJmike PE

97

Ship Wreck PE

70

akwooly

53

maryannette

28

Ken 3.0

24

knight1fox3

21

Ramnares P.E.

20

Road Guy

16

frazil

11

engineergurl

10

DontStopBelieving

8

envirotex

8

Lumber Jim

8

Foozballd53

5

Dark Knight

2

MetsFan

1

Baconator

1

John QPE

1

AndrewC35

1

slickjohannes

1

Dleg

1

cement

1


----------



## itinerant

What is it now


----------



## matt267 PE

beer time?


----------



## itinerant

Herbal tea time.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's spam time.

itinerant, your job for today is to get newbies to spam this thread.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought he was a noob


----------



## Supe

You guys move fast.


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more newbs.


----------



## P-E

Another slow work week of documentation. When the highlight of the day is taking a [email protected]!t, it's time for a new project.

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

PE, every week for me is a documentation week.

Not top.


----------



## P-E

I'd go insane if this were my normal week. Maybe I'd take up studying for PE full time if that were the case.


----------



## itinerant

My job is to spam, newbies aren't into it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tell them they get participation points added to their scores.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> My job is to spam, newbies aren't into it.


Make them "into it."


----------



## itinerant

They need to get over the paranoia of their results first.


----------



## matt267 PE

What results?

Oh yeah, I'm waiting for those too.

Tell them spam is the cure.


----------



## thekzieg

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tell them they get participation points added to their scores.


That's the only reason I'm here.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam away


----------



## P-E

Away


----------



## matt267 PE

meatloaf time


----------



## itinerant

See, people are paranoid/anxious/nervous and they think it is incurable.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you giving up on your one task for the day?


----------



## itinerant

Do I have any options ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Life is about options.

Now get to spammin'


----------



## itinerant

I would chose the Ayn Rand option of "not to chose an option" .Lets rejoice in dystopian world


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess dystopia is a way to describe things.


----------



## itinerant

As long as we know we are REAL and not some anomaly of a perfect equation, we are real and the world is a dystopia.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's enough with the deep philosophical stuff.

Spam is much simpler than that.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah. Screw that. Spam we shall. The creator has conferred this inalienable right on all citizens of the internet.To spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thank you Al Gore.


----------



## itinerant

See. I don't have any quality of salesmanship.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why? Where trying to sell me a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Am I still leading Ram in the post count?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Am I still leading Ram in the post count?


Yes, but not by much. You have a lot of work to do:

Member name

Posts

itinerant

455

power-engineer

209

matt267

197

thekzieg

121

NJmike PE

98

Ship Wreck PE

72

akwooly

53

maryannette

28

Ken 3.0

25

knight1fox3

21

Ramnares P.E.

20

Road Guy

16

frazil

11

engineergurl

10

envirotex

8

Lumber Jim

8

DontStopBelieving

8

Foozballd53

5

Dark Knight

2

AndrewC35

1

slickjohannes

1

Dleg

1

Supe

1

cement

1

MetsFan

1

Baconator

1

John QPE

1


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'm not looking for 1st place. That'll never happen. I have to work sometime.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Why? Where trying to sell me a vacuum cleaner?




Good gracious no. That would be another thing I would be bad at doing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm not looking for 1st place. That'll never happen. I have to work sometime.


Ken just ignore the rules and bang out a thousand posts. When you're unbanned, you can be Ken 4.0.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thanks buddy, don't forget the knife.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Thanks buddy, don't forget the knife.


hey look everyone, captain buzzkill is back!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Why do Doctors make me anxious?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, don't forget the knife.
> 
> 
> 
> hey look everyone, captain buzzkill is back!
Click to expand...


----------



## itinerant

Lumber Jim said:


> Why do Doctors make me anxious?




Maybe it is an old dude.


----------



## Dark Knight

Fudgey got the boys out of the room and soon the three of them were running through the hallway on route to freedom.

“Fox…I have the packages. Send the bird to the extraction point. We are on our way. Ehhh…Hold that for a minute. I think we just hit a bump here”

And they did hit a bump. When they got out of the structure were greeted by ten guards pointing blasters at them.

“Shit. I knew this was too easy”

“Drop your weapon…or whatever you have to defend yourself. You are surrounded”…yelled who seemed to be the one in charge of the guards.

Fudgey laughed dropping a blaster he was carrying and saying to himself while looking up and to the sides…

“Any time now dude”

A guard came and grabbed NJMike and Matt267, moving them away from Fudgey. Another one picked up the blaster and put Fudgey against a wall. The others formed a line ready to blast Fudgey away.

“We got you son of bitch. This is the end for you” yelled one of them.

“Damn it. I would have loved to kill at least one of those bastards” was the first thing he thought.

Suddenly the guard that was with Matt267 and NJMike flew through the air like he was nothing. The one next to Fudgey dropped the blaster, was lifted from the ground, and thrown against a wall.

“Fire away…Kill dah….ahhhhrrrrggggg” said the guard’s leader before being also lifted by the throat by an invisible force.

Fudgey made a movement to grab his weapon but then he heard the sound of the firing blasters so just closed his eyes expecting death to come.

=============================================================================================================================================

To be continued tomorrow in the All EB time killing adventure while you wait for the results....This Story Really Really Sucks...Not a Prequel...Not a Sequel...


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I will nominate itinerant for the Nobel peace prize.


----------



## knight1fox3

I swear it was just Friday....


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, don't forget the knife.
> 
> 
> 
> hey look everyone, ken 3.0 is a tool!
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

I guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope same stuff around here.


----------



## itinerant

Tea time.


----------



## Dleg

Dark Knight said:


> Fudgey got the boys out of the room and soon the three of them were running through the hallway on route to freedom.
> 
> “Fox…I have the packages. Send the bird to the extraction point. We are on our way. Ehhh…Hold that for a minute. I think we just hit a bump here”
> 
> And they did hit a bump. When they got out of the structure were greeted by ten guards pointing blasters at them.
> 
> “Shit. I knew this was too easy”
> 
> “Drop your weapon…or whatever you have to defend yourself. You are surrounded”…yelled who seemed to be the one in charge of the guards.
> 
> Fudgey laughed dropping a blaster he was carrying and saying to himself while looking up and to the sides…
> 
> “Any time now dude”
> 
> A guard came and grabbed NJMike and Matt267, moving them away from Fudgey. Another one picked up the blaster and put Fudgey against a wall. The others formed a line ready to blast Fudgey away.
> 
> “We got you son of bitch. This is the end for you” yelled one of them.
> 
> “Damn it. I would have loved to kill at least one of those bastards” was the first thing he thought.
> 
> Suddenly the guard that was with Matt267 and NJMike flew through the air like he was nothing. The one next to Fudgey dropped the blaster, was lifted from the ground, and thrown against a wall.
> 
> “Fire away…Kill dah….ahhhhrrrrggggg” said the guard’s leader before being also lifted by the throat by an invisible force.
> 
> Fudgey made a movement to grab his weapon but then he heard the sound of the firing blasters so just closed his eyes expecting death to come.
> 
> =============================================================================================================================================
> 
> To be continued tomorrow in the All EB time killing adventure while you wait for the results....This Story Really Really Sucks...Not a Prequel...Not a Sequel...




What???? Did this just start, or do I need to go back through the previous 28 pages and catch up????

Honor to DK!!!!


----------



## Dleg

What? What? What? I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

clever.


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## itinerant

Super spam.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Tea time.


Dos a beer a Mexican beer,

Ray the guy that buys me beer

Me the guy that drinks the beer

Fa' a long long way for beer

So I think I'll have a beer

La la la la la la la

Tea, no thanks I'll have a beer

That will bring us back to dos


----------



## NJmike PE

I like Reese's peanut butter cups

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## maryannette

I could fix that for you, matt. Or you could fix it for yourself.

haaaa


----------



## Road Guy

I have so many good intentions when i leave work and then get home and just dont feel like implementing those intentionszzzz


----------



## NJmike PE

maryannette said:


> I could fix that for you, matt. Or you could fix it for yourself.
> 
> haaaa


Or I could unfix it. :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

fts...not spam but in general.

someone else post


----------



## itinerant

I would say try it once anyways.


----------



## envirotex

yea. what evs.


----------



## P-E

Hey Tex


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi Tex


----------



## akwooly

Plowin snow. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## itinerant

I didn't plow snow but I am still hungry


----------



## Baconator

Have some tea


----------



## Road Guy

Fa rah rah rah rah rah rah rah


----------



## P-E

Baconator said:


> Have some tea


To wash down the turkey bacon.


----------



## itinerant

Hahaha. Somebody joined the clamor for tea consumption.


----------



## P-E

Don't listen to that guy


----------



## itinerant

so long.b


----------



## akwooly

Good night Springton!


----------



## Dleg

Tomorrow's a holiday for me. And in the true spirit of "FIGMO!" (Fuck It, Got My Orders) I'm not doing shit for the rest of the day!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Genuine short timer?

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

CE seminar on stormwater management


----------



## itinerant

Just another day in paradise


----------



## matt267 PE

again?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Shitty day in paradise?


----------



## matt267 PE

Cheeseburgers in paradise.


----------



## MetsFan

So what's this about? When I go to the front page, I get this:

Hacked by twitter.com/eggfather1337

Database available at "link removed"


----------



## Supe

They have been [email protected]


----------



## Supe

Somehow, KnightFox is behind all of this.


----------



## matt267 PE

Be careful about going to the link.


----------



## Dark Knight

THIS STORY REALLY REALLY SUCKS...NOT A PREQUEL...NOT A SEQUEL...

Episode 1 - Farting Away

Location: Unknown , Time: Present

He had mixed feelings. Happiness and sadness were fighting to gain control but none were having any success. At his office at the top of EB Tower he poured himself a drink and sat in his comfortable chair looking outside…”I do really f’ing hope this is not for nothing.” said to himself in loud voice.

“It will be OK Mr. President”…replied a man at the office’s door.

“Damn it Sapper. You scared me. What are you doing there? Come in and have a drink with me”

“Am still working Sir. Can’t really…”

“Screw you. Do not give me that shit. Come here and get drunk with me. Ahhh…and stop that Sir, Mr. President, and or whatever you still have in that brain of yours crap. Tonight we are two friends having a drink. Am not calling you General”

“As you wish Sir…ehhhhr…Sorry Road Guy”

Sapper prepared himself a drink and stood beside RG looking out. It was late in the night but the city was not sleeping. The early Fall weather seemed to made things comfortable outside.

“We lost good people RG, and others not so good. It happens. Nothing we can do about it now but to keep moving.” Sapper said.

“I know…I damn know. Not used to that. Am just worried about the future. Did we see the last of these f’kers or are they still out there scheming and planning the next move?”

Sapper did not answer. Deep inside he had the same concerns but his years in the military taught him not to let those thoughts be a distraction.

“Let us get out of here and go to the club. I heard there is a good guitarist playing tonight.”

“Good idea. I need to get out of here. Call Dleg and ask him to join us there. Also, call Flyer. Check with the sisters and see if they want to come too.”

“Hey…You said that we are just two friends having a drink here…right?” Sapper replied grabbing his cell phone.

“Yes”…RG answered sensing something coming.

“Call them yourself. Am not your f’ing secretary”

RG laughed and both walked out of the office on their way to the elevators where a young man was already waiting. Sapper, cell phone in hand, made a gesture to him.

“Knight1Fox3…we are going to the club. Come with us” said RG patting the man in the shoulder.

“Good idea Sir. I need the distraction”.

RG gave Fox something similar to what is commonly called a Gibb’s slap in the back of the head. Only thing is that the big ring who identified RG as the supreme leader made it a painful thing.

“Am not Sir tonight Fox. Just RG”

Fox was rubbing the back of his head…”Damn it Si…RG”

==============================================================================

Back in time, 9 years before….

A solitary figure was climbing the walls of the rustic structure. It was dark and he was using the night cover to his advantage. Behind him 5 guards laid motionless in the ground.

“This was too easy” he though sensing something was wrong.

And NO…he did not have an arachnid sense or felt a disturb in the force. His stomach making guttural sounds were the sign that there were troubles ahead. But he kept moving forward. He had a mission to accomplish and he was going to do it at all cost. Every now and then he had to stop and relief the increasing pressure on his stomach.

“Geeez…Am going to be detected in one of these. I must have a dead body inside”

Inside the complex, in one of the rooms two very young men, NJMike and Matt267 were held prisoners. Fudgey’s mission was to rescue and take them back to EB Tower. Little they knew how their lives were going to get complicated in a hurry. While best friends NJMike and Matt167 they had no clue that one was going to betray the other. Both were key parts, for saying it like that, on bringing balance and order to a chaotic world. But at the moment they were just waiting their destiny, completely oblivious of why they were there and what was happening around.

“Am wondering what the hell does this skinny weird man want with us.” said Matt

“R-E-L-A-X Dude. If this guy wanted us dead we would be by now. I mean, he killed the others in our group but spared us. He needs something from us. We should use that as leverage” replied Mike in an incredible calmly way.

“You are right. But…What does he want?...We should try to esc…”

Mike interrupted Matt “Shhhhhhhhhh…Are you nuts? Do not even mention that here”

At the moment they heard a noise in outside the room and clearly could tell a body just dropped in the hallway. Then the sounds of a scuffle…a fart…someone coughing repeatedly and desperately…like someone looking for air…and a body hitting the floor again. It was then when Fudgey opened the door and said….

“Here is Fudgeyyyyyyyyyyy…Pack your crap little dudes. Am going to take you home.”

Fudgey got the boys out of the room and soon the three of them were running through the hallway on route to freedom.

“Fox…I have the packages. Send the bird to the extraction point. We are on our way. Ehhh…Hold that for a minute. I think we just hit a bump here”

And they did hit a bump. When they got out of the structure they were greeted by ten guards pointing blasters at them.

“Shit. I knew this was too easy”

“Drop your weapon…or whatever you have to defend yourself. You are surrounded”…yelled who seemed to be the one in charge of the guards.

Fudgey laughed dropping a blaster he was carrying and saying to himself while looking up and to the sides…

“Any time now dude”

A guard came and grabbed NJMike and Matt267, moving them away from Fudgey. Another one picked up the blaster and put Fudgey against a wall. The others formed a line ready to blast Fudgey away as soon as they got the order.

“We got you son of bitch. This is the end for you” yelled one of them.

“Damn it. I would have loved to kill at least one of those bastards” Fudgey thought.

Suddenly the guard that was with Matt267 and NJMike flew through the air like he was nothing. The one next to Fudgey was lifted from the ground and thrown against the wall.

“Fire away…Kill dah….ahhhhrrrrggggg” said the guard’s leader before being also lifted by the throat by an invisible force.

Fudgey made a movement to grab his blaster but realized there was not time so just closed his eyes expecting death to come. He heard the noise of the blasters firing….and also the sound of a light saber swinging and hitting the coming blasts, guards screaming in pain…then silence. He opened one eye, like someone who is afraid to see what he knows surely is about to see. There he was, in front of him, a man sporting a green light saber with one hand and the other one extended like he was holding something.

“Have to be so dramatic? You could have spared me this and showed up a minute ago.” , Fudgey said protesting.

His savior made a move like releasing whatever he was holding with his hand letting the leader of the guards drop from 20 feet.

“Seriously VTEnviro. This JEDI crap is getting old. Too dramatic. I could have died here today”

“You have some balls. I just saved you and there you are... bitching. You almost killed yourself idiot. Your farts are traceable from a mile away. How do you think they found you were here? What in the blast did you eat? …replied the hero.

“Send the bird now Fox” said Fudgey to a watch-like device on his wrist.

“Negative Fudgey. Cannot do it. Union issues. The bird has no fuel and the guy in charge said he is not refueling it because it would have to be in overtime, and it is not authorized. Go to extract point B and prepare to tele- transport.”

“Cool. Tele-trans. Always wanted to do that” Matt said with a lot of enthusiasm.

VTE’s face was somber. He felt something and was really uneasy. The last time he felt last presence was years ago.

“It can be. He is dead. I saw the plane exploding” he thought.

He quickly re-focus on the task at hand…

“We are not out of this yet. Have to move now Fudgey. More guards will come in no time. Take point…60 feet between each one of us. Let’s go NOW” he said with a hint of urgency on his voice.

From the woods, maybe 200 feet away from the structure, a dark figure was watching them.

“It is inevitable now” he thought with his face showing dislike from what was about to happen.

“Why did you have to come VTE? Why? Now one of us will die tonight”

[SIZE=11pt]=====================================================================================[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]To Be Continued...[/SIZE]


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> Be careful about going to the link.


Good call. I edited my post.


----------



## MetsFan

I checked out the site.. Unfortunately, it looks like all our emails and IP addresses are out in the open.


----------



## MetsFan

If you look at some of the other sites they've hacked, they could get passwords too. What's a hash? Where's Fox...


----------



## itinerant

Ok. So we have been hacked.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Who was hacked?


----------



## itinerant

This website has been hacked. Or so says the homepage.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Damn, where's IT when u need them


----------



## itinerant

What a slow moving day.


----------



## itinerant

we're back :violin:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Spam in a can


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Where did everybody go?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My name is not mike


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned for triple post.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Hello


----------



## akwooly

Taco Tuesday.


----------



## MetsFan

Well this is different


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I see bourbon in my future.


----------



## matt267 PE

Am I on top?


----------



## knight1fox3

If someone has to tell you that, you're doing it wrong...

Also, ToP


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, not top.


----------



## matt267 PE

No more post numbers?


----------



## akwooly

Kfox top Matt bottom.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> No more post numbers?


It's going to take awhile to restore certain things.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Alright, as a government employee, I actually have tomorrow off.  I just got caught up on TWD and now I'm drinking bourbon, spamming EB, and gonna start fixing what fucking eggfather fucked up.  I'm also going to pull the admin logs, look at the guy's account who got breached, find IP addresses and power up my TOR browser.  Who's with me?


----------



## Road Guy

Just rolled in from a long fuxking work day, long fucking family day, and long fucking eb problems day, i owe you for helpimg, going to do a shoy of tequila and go to bed and pixk up in the am...


----------



## knight1fox3

Also doing what I can to assist with the issues around here.  All I can say is that if eggfather isn't a bot, he's going to wish he was based on the leads I've pursued.  And he/she will know what a real exploit is, not something one can Google that isn't even clever.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

added a back to top feature, look for the little blue box with an up arrow in the bottom right corner of the screen.  Click on it, acts like the old button in the bottom middle of the page on the old board.  Share this with others.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> ... I'm also going to pull the admin logs, look at the guy's account who got breached, find IP addresses and power up my TOR browser...


opcorn:


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and not top, again.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Where's everybody at??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can't wait to be able to use the board on my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

Who let FC back in here?

Glad to be back on line.


----------



## itinerant

Same here and to all the Veterans on this forum, Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## P-E

my week is all messed up.  EB hacked/upgraded, upgrade to office 365, had to temp relocate to another desk for a week or so due to office construction/ceiling tiles falling on my desk, and was handed a new messed up project yesterday.  Maybe I should go home.


----------



## itinerant

That sounds pretty awful


----------



## MetsFan

Ken 3.0 said:


> Can't wait to be able to use the board on my phone.


That's what the web browser is for  

I remember back in the mid-aughts I used to surf the web on my Moto V360's 2" screen using Opera Mini.  Now that was hard to navigate.

Oh and obligatory


----------



## itinerant

What ?

Matt may want to have some herbal tea now that we are back.


----------



## P-E

Can spam from the phone again.  Things getting better.


----------



## itinerant

Thats neat.


----------



## itinerant

Why isn't anyone spamming today ? 

P.S. Mighty mods, sorry to disobey the rules and double post.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you're just lucky we're busy attending to other more pressing matters.


----------



## itinerant

The P.S. counts for nothing


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Why isn't anyone spamming today ?
> 
> P.S. Mighty mods, sorry to disobey the rules and double post.


Warning for the day



knight1fox3 said:


> ^ you're just lucky we're busy attending to other more pressing matters.


Mesa thinks that next thyme may require a hammer


----------



## itinerant

Ok.


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Top?


nope


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

And.... I'm back on my phone!

Pipe down Mike.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Posty toasty


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam from home is boring


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> And.... I'm back on my phone!
> 
> *Pipe down Mike.*


----------



## itinerant

Is that hammer enough ?


----------



## Lumber Jim

are you sure you want to find out?


----------



## itinerant

Thank you for volunteering and letting the mods test that hammer on you. I would love to see if it works.  

I'm watching.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike can't ban shit. Right?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Mike can't ban shit. Right?


You'll know soon enough.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## itinerant

Who is that ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Cursed youngins.


----------



## itinerant

What in the name of money is that ?


----------



## cement

http://www.seabythecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/hammertime.jpg


----------



## itinerant

No time to spam.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## itinerant

Neah...you aren't spam. You are power engineer.


----------



## FLBuff PE

post


----------



## akwooly

Guns n roses.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bad concert


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## MetsFan

Anyone else doing no shave November?  It's only been a week and my neck itches like crazy.


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> Anyone else doing no shave November?  It's only been a week and my neck itches like crazy.


Negative. In fact, it's almost time for me to shave head again


----------



## P-E

With you on that


----------



## Road Guy

No one cares about prostrate cancer


----------



## akwooly

I haven't shaved since Aug 10. Start of hunting season.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> No one cares about prostrate cancer


I guess not.  My uncle actually passed away from prostate cancer this year.


----------



## Dleg

I wish I could grow a beard for my upcoming move to AK, but it's against The Rules.


----------



## itinerant

Good Night and sleep tight.


----------



## matt267 PE

middle-ish


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

More train spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What number are we on?


----------



## itinerant

Its cool outside


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I hate Monday's.


----------



## envirotex

Well, sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I hate Monday's.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

MetsFan said:


> 2 hours ago, Road Guy said:
> 
> No one cares about prostrate cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not.  My uncle actually passed away from prostate cancer this year.
Click to expand...

Its in my family as well and sad that with all the emphasis on "pink". Prostrate cancer gets very little mention. Just as many people if not more die from prostrate cancer every year...


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I'd rather think about breast exams than prostate exams.

Edit:

I'm not looking forward to the age where prostate exams and colonoscopies are needed.


----------



## Dark Knight

Road Guy said:


> Its in my family as well and sad that with all the emphasis on "pink". Prostrate cancer gets very little mention. Just as many people if not more die from prostrate cancer every year...


Are you OK boss?


----------



## itinerant

Road Guy said:


> Its in my family as well and sad that with all the emphasis on "pink". Prostrate cancer gets very little mention. Just as many people if not more die from prostrate cancer every year...


Gender discrimination is over hyped bull shit if you take this case. Anyways be careful and keep a regular check-up.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam stuff and stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

I want to see all of the NFL teams wearing brown socks and brown gloves for just one game, society man…


----------



## Dark Knight

Well, am not sure if the story really really really sucks or if it got lost in the hack attack. Before it gets cancelled after the first episode here is a re-run to see how it goes...

=====================================================================

Location: Unknown, Time: Present

He had mixed feelings. Happiness and sadness were fighting to gain control but none were having any success. At his office at the top of EB Tower he poured himself a drink and sat in his comfortable chair looking outside…”I do really f’ing hope this is not for nothing.”  said to himself in loud voice.

               “It will be OK Mr. President”…replied a man at the office’s door.

               “Damn it Sapper. You scared me. What are you doing there? Come in and have a drink with me”

               “Am still working Sir. Can’t really…”

“Screw you. Do not give me that shit. Come here and get drunk with me. Ahhh…and stop that Sir, Mr. President, and or whatever you still have in that brain of yours crap. Tonight we are two friends having a drink. Am not calling you General”

“As you wish Sir…ehhhh…Sorry Road Guy”

Sapper prepared himself a drink and stood beside RG looking out. It was late in the night but the city was not sleeping. The early Fall weather seemed to made things comfortable outside.

“We lost good people RG, and others not so good. It happens. Nothing we can do about it now but to keep moving.” Sapper said.

“I know…I damn know. Not used to that. Am just worried about the future. Did we see the last of these f’kers or are they still out there scheming and planning the next move?”

Sapper did not answer. Deep inside he had the same concerns but his years in the military taught him not to let those thoughts be a distraction.

“Let us get out of here and go to the club. I heard there is a good guitarist playing tonight.”

“Good idea. I need to get out of here. Call Dleg and ask him to join us there. Also, call Flyer. Check with the sisters and see if they want to come too.”

“Hey…You said that we are just two friends having a drink here…right?” Sapper replied grabbing his cell phone.

“Yes”…RG answered sensing something coming.

“Call them yourself. Am not your f’ing secretary”

RG laughed and both walked out of the office on their way to the elevators where a young man was already waiting. Sapper, cell phone in hand, made a gesture to him.

“Knight1Fox3…we are going to the club. Come with us” said RG patting the man in the shoulder.

“Good idea Sir. I need the distraction”.

RG gave Fox something similar to what is commonly called a Gibb’s slap in the back of the head. Only thing is that the big ring who identified RG as the supreme leader made it a painful thing.

“Am not Sir tonight Fox. Just RG”

Fox was rubbing the back of his head…”Damn it Si…RG”

==============================================================================

Back in time, 8 years before….

A solitary figure was climbing the walls of the rustic structure. It was dark and he was using the night cover to his advantage. Behind him 5 guards laid motionless in the ground.

“This was too easy” he though sensing something was wrong.

And NO…he did not have an arachnid sense or felt a disturb in the force. His stomach making guttural sounds were the sign that there were troubles ahead. But he kept moving forward. He had a mission to accomplish and he was going to do it at all cost. Every now and then he had to stop and relief the increasing pressure on his stomach.

“Geeez…Am going to be detected in one of these. I must have a dead body inside”

Inside the complex, in one of the rooms two very young men, NJMike and Matt267 were held prisoners. Fudgey’s mission was to rescue and take them back to EB Tower. Little they knew how their lives were going to get complicated in a hurry. While best friends NJMike and Matt167 they had no clue that one was going to betray the other. Both were key parts, for saying it like that, on bringing balance and order to a chaotic world. But at the moment they were just waiting their destiny, completely oblivious of why they were there and what was happening around.

“Am wondering what the hell does this skinny weird man want with us.” said Matt

 “R-E-L-A-X Dude. If this guy wanted us dead we would be by now. I mean, he killed the others in our group but spared us. He needs something from us. We should use that as leverage” replied Mike in an incredible calmly way.

“You are right. But…What does he want?...We should try to esc…”

Mike interrupted Matt  “Shhhhhhhhhh…Are you nuts? Do not even mention that here”

At the moment they heard a noise in outside the room and clearly could tell a body just dropped in the hallway. Then the sounds of a scuffle…a fart…someone coughing repeatedly and desperately…like someone looking for air…and a body hitting the floor again. It was then when Fudgey opened the door and said….

“Here is Fudgeyyyyyyyyyyy…Pack your crap little dudes. Am going to take you home.”

Fudgey got the boys out of the room and soon the three of them were running through the hallway on route to freedom.

“Fox…I have the packages. Send the bird to the extraction point. We are on our way. Ehhh…Hold that for a minute. I think we just hit a bump here”

And they did hit a bump. When they got  out of the structure they were greeted by ten guards pointing blasters at them.

“Shit. I knew this was too easy”

“Drop your weapon…or whatever you have to defend yourself. You are surrounded”…yelled who seemed to be the one in charge of the guards.

Fudgey laughed dropping a blaster he was carrying and saying to himself while looking up and to the sides…

 “Any time now dude”

A guard came and grabbed NJMike and Matt267, moving them away from Fudgey. Another one picked up the blaster and put Fudgey against a wall. The others formed a line ready to blast Fudgey away as soon as they got the order.

               “We got you son of bitch. This is the end for you” yelled one of them.

Fudgey closed his eyes waiting for an inevitable death.

“Damn it. I would have loved to kill at least one of those bastards” was the first thing he thought.

Suddenly the guard that was with Matt267 and NJMike flew through the air like he was nothing. The one next to Fudgey was lifted from the ground and thrown against the wall.

“Fire away…Kill dah….ahhhhrrrrggggg” said the guard’s leader before being also lifted by the throat by an invisible force.

Fudgey made a movement to grab his blaster but realized there was not time so just closed his eyes again expecting death to come. He heard the noise of the blasters firing….and also the sound of a light saber swinging and hitting the coming blasts, guards screaming in pain…then silence. He opened one eye, like someone who is afraid to see what he knows surely is about to see. There he was, in front of him, a man sporting a green light saber with one hand and the other one extended like he was holding something.

“Have to be so dramatic? You could have spared me this and showed up a minute ago.” , Fudgey said protesting.

His savior made a move like releasing whatever he was holding with his hand letting the leader of the guards drop from 20 feet.

“Seriously VTEnviro. This JEDI crap is getting old. Too dramatic. I could have died here today”

“You almost killed yourself idiot. Your farts are traceable from a mile away. How do you think they found you were here?  What in the blast did you eat? …replied the hero.

“Send the bird now Fox” said Fudgey to a watch-like device on his wrist.

“Negative Fudgey. Cannot do it. Union issues. The bird has no fuel and the guy in charge said he is not refueling it because it would have to be in overtime, and  it is not authorized. Go to extract point B and prepare to tele-transport.”

“Cool. Tele-trans. Always wanted to do that” Matt said with a lot of enthusiasm.

VTE’s face was somber. He felt something and was really uneasy. The last time he felt last presence was years ago.

               “It can be. He is dead. I saw the plane exploding” he thought.

He quickly re-focus on the task at hand…

“We are not out of this yet. Have to move now Fudgey. More guards will come in no time. Take point…60 feet between each one of us. Let’s go NOW” he said with a hint of urgency on his voice.

From the woods, maybe 200 feet away from the structure, a dark figure was watching them.

“It is inevitable now” he thought with his face showing dislike from what was about to happen.

 “Why did you have to come VTE? Why? Now one of us will die tonight”

==================================================================================

To Be Continued...


----------



## MetsFan

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## itinerant

Nope, it can't be


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> Is it Friday yet?


I thought today was Monday...


----------



## thekzieg

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

You missed a lot.


----------



## knight1fox3

Especially the Jell-o shots.


----------



## matt267 PE

is the slip n' slide still set up?


----------



## itinerant

Yup


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday is looking better and better.


----------



## itinerant

I concur.


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch time!!


----------



## itinerant

In an hours time


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch time. baconator it is!


----------



## matt267 PE

That sounds healthy.


----------



## NJmike PE

ended up with pb&amp;j instead


----------



## matt267 PE

pb&amp;j with bacon might have potential.


----------



## Baconator

NJmike PE said:


> lunch time. baconator it is!


Eat me


----------



## matt267 PE

Bacon, when will the results be out.


----------



## thekzieg

Slip n' slide? Jello shots? Are you sure you guys are engineers? I don't remember it being so fun...


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Slip n' slide? Jello shots? Are you sure you guys are engineers? I don't remember it being so fun...


we are the James Bond of Engineering


----------



## thekzieg

I'm going to Spectre tonight...maybe I'll understand tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> we are the James Bond of Engineering


I was going to say slackers. But I like James Bond better.


----------



## engineergurl

yawn.


----------



## matt267 PE

engineergurl said:


> yawn.


----------



## itinerant

Salad thyme

^fixt


----------



## thekzieg

I'm so freaking hungry. It's ok to have lunch at 10:45, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ummm.... I think your clock is wrong. Lunch was about 2 hrs ago.


----------



## P-E

It's nap time.


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 said:


> Ummm.... I think your clock is wrong. Lunch was about 2 hrs ago.


Not true if she lives in the West Coast


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> Not true if he lives in the West Coast


Why, are they special or something?

edit:

And I think "he" is a "she."


----------



## itinerant

She is at the wrong place and so the wrong time.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm exactly where I mean to be and I'm always on time.

And last I checked I'm still a she.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're clocks are still wrong.


----------



## Dark Knight

thekzieg said:


> I'm exactly where I mean to be and I'm always on time.
> 
> And last I checked I'm still a she.


Sorry about that thekzieg. Did not realize that little detail. It was not intentional.

Back to the *thyme* issue, is not that true when that in the West Coast is 9AM it is noon here in the East? So, when we are having lunch they may be having breakfast. Is that true or am missing something.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> yawn.


time to clean the coffee maker


----------



## thekzieg

Dark Knight said:


> Sorry about that thekzieg. Did not realize that little detail. It was not intentional.
> 
> Back to the *thyme* issue, is not that true when that in the West Coast is 9AM it is noon here in the East? So, when we are having lunch they may be having breakfast. Is that true or am missing something.


I assume you're busy fighting crime and all that, so no offense taken.

The flaw in your logic is that on the west coast we have coffee for breakfast and therefore we're always hungry too early.


----------



## Dark Knight

thekzieg said:


> I assume you're busy fighting crime and all that, so no offense taken.
> 
> The flaw in your logic is that on the west coast we have coffee for breakfast and therefore we're always hungry too early.


We learn something new every day.


----------



## itinerant

What?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha ha, DK is spamming.  Classic...


----------



## P-E

thekzieg said:


> I assume you're busy fighting crime and all that, so no offense taken.
> 
> The flaw in your logic is that on the west coast we have coffee for breakfast and therefore we're always hungry too early.


I hope he catches the hacker.


----------



## itinerant

I hope that too.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> I hope he catches the hacker.


That's already being handled.  The Fox will be working with the federal cyber crimes division in which they take things like that VERY seriously.  Let's just say he/she won't be joining us for dinner anytime soon.


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> That's already being handled.  The Fox will be working with the federal cyber crimes division in which they take things like that VERY seriously.  Let's just say he/she won't be joining us for dinner anytime soon.




If he does, its got to be at one of those swanky restaurants on 5th avenue in NY and he pays the fucking bill.


----------



## thekzieg

Why aren't there more girls here?


----------



## itinerant

EQUAL REPRESENTATION ALERT !!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's a symptom of our profession, unfortunately...


----------



## thekzieg

Calm down, 'rant.


----------



## Lumber Jim

engineering charm doesn't exactly draw in the ladies. just ask rant.


----------



## itinerant

Herbal Tea time. Helps you calmmmmmm down.


----------



## thekzieg

Lumber Jim said:


> engineering charm doesn't exactly draw in the ladies. just ask rant.


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Lumber Jim

back to work...


----------



## thekzieg

Thyme for lunch


----------



## itinerant

Lumber Jim said:


> engineering charm doesn't exactly draw in the ladies. just ask rant.


Now, you know why I envy the accounting/sales/HR department.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

MetsFan said:


> Anyone else doing no shave November?  It's only been a week and my neck itches like crazy.


Yes started mine November 2011, all for charity...


----------



## thekzieg

Webinar...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## itinerant

what happened here


----------



## thekzieg

I think I scared everyone away.


----------



## akwooly

drive by posting. carry on.


----------



## matt267 PE

I ain't scared of no ghosts.


----------



## thekzieg

They ain't scared of no goat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Poor pups


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner post


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer post


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## akwooly

let's keep this moving along. i need to quit volunteering for stuff. i only have so much time during the day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam??


----------



## MetsFan

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Mohr


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Normal stresses


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Who's winning?


----------



## NJmike PE

Thirsty Thursday


----------



## thekzieg

Almost time for happy hour.


----------



## Road Guy

This pitch black at 5:30 is for the fucking birds


----------



## thekzieg

Can we vote to do away with daylight savings?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, it's quite depressing to drive home in the dark


----------



## P-E

First intermission


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No intermission!!


----------



## Road Guy

At least todays Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> At least todays Friday


He's THE only one that is allowed to say this

:thumbs:


----------



## itinerant

Road Guy said:


> At least todays Friday


Yeah. I also thought so. Turns out tomorow is friday too.


----------



## maryannette

What?


----------



## itinerant

Its going to be friday in 4 hours


----------



## P-E

2nd intermission, 3rd beer


----------



## maryannette

My Friday is like Saturday.


----------



## maryannette

I work four 10-hour days. Every Friday off. But I'm probably going to change back to 8-hour days in January.


----------



## Road Guy

This Thursday night football game has some type of Christmas feel to it doesn't it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's Frosty at?


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> This Thursday night football game has some type of Christmas feel to it doesn't it


I had a Sam winter beer, guess so


----------



## itinerant

9 80s  is always a better option than 4 tens


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> This Thursday night football game has some type of Christmas feel to it doesn't it


Good thing I only put 4 pnts on the jesters


----------



## P-E

I think I had 5 pts.  That puts Mike another point closer


----------



## itinerant

Its going to be a cold winter.


----------



## P-E

FTS. I getting out my Hawaiian shirts


----------



## itinerant

And some leather or wollen.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> FTS. I getting out my Hawaiian shirts


Tomorrow is Friday.... Hawaiian shirt Friday


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Tomorrow is Friday.... Hawaiian shirt Friday


Hell yeah


----------



## itinerant

Lets wake up on a friday.


----------



## akwooly

I wear a tie on Fridays.


----------



## itinerant

(dont work hard on Friday...700


----------



## engineergurl

I hate getting blood taken...  and it's Fri the 13th


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. It's Friday the 13th. No rules. Open spamming until midnight, EST.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yum


----------



## itinerant

spammy friday the 13th


----------



## matt267 PE

is it thyme to go home yet?


----------



## itinerant

Lets  take a walkin the cold suburbia


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> is it thyme to go home yet?


Have you even left for work yet &gt;?


----------



## itinerant

In short its not time to ohome yet


----------



## P-E

Friday spam


----------



## P-E

Pats will beat the Giants spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Have you even left for work yet &gt;?


I've been here fore a while now.


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Then I guess you cant go home now.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I've been here fore a while now.


34k...hmm


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> 34k...hmm


It's a long story filled with lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of spam.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> It's a long story filled with lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of spam.


Was there blackmail? Favors?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

Super spammers alert. Where are the mods when you need them.


----------



## itinerant

I guess they are the Godfathers of the spamming mafia


----------



## itinerant

707 posts. Better than Jimmy Bonds li cense number


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


I'm not sure if that excites or disgusts me.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Super spammers alert. Where are the mods when you need them.






NJmike PE said:


> Ok. It's Friday the 13th. *No rules.* Open spamming until midnight, EST.


thank you and continue


----------



## matt267 PE

And I thought I was going to be productive today.


----------



## matt267 PE

And I thought I was going to be productive today.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I guess not


----------



## matt267 PE

40k here I come.


----------



## matt267 PE

hell, make it 50k


----------



## matt267 PE

just kidding.


----------



## matt267 PE

I had a negative post count once.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam Oreos sound amazing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did I get top yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

damn


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## itinerant

who gave him steroids in the morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Alright newbies, your turn.


----------



## itinerant

Let me get to work then shall I start


----------



## itinerant

Drive tine


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll take the rest of the day off and finish this.


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll take the rest of the day off and finish this.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Maybe I'll take the rest of the day off and finish this. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Maybe I'll take the rest of the day off and finish this.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

do it


----------



## matt267 PE

[No message]


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Need coffee or beer


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

Spam Fest. Lets do this.


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

How much I love an easy Friday


----------



## itinerant

But today aint easy. It is Friday the 13th.


----------



## itinerant

Restored ?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it damn it


----------



## itinerant

I try to spam and they do something bad to this thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I try to spam and they do something bad to this thread.


That's part of the fun.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> That's part of the fun.


Oh Ok. I guess I need an upgrade of my fun quo.


----------



## itinerant

What an ominous day today. Friday the 13th.


----------



## itinerant

Friday the 13th Part 1


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 2[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 3[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 4[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 5[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 6[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Friday the 13th Part 7[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

I only know 7 parts.


----------



## thekzieg

Nap time


----------



## itinerant

Thyme I suppose.


----------



## thekzieg

JUST GOT HERE


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM


----------



## thekzieg

sorry about the all caps


----------



## thekzieg

coffee


----------



## thekzieg

going for 200


----------



## thekzieg

aim low


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Nap time


Wrong. It rules free spam thyme.


----------



## matt267 PE

am I top yet?


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

how do i get three stars?


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

there we go.


----------



## thekzieg

how do you do maths?


----------



## thekzieg

what is happening to my braaaaaaaains


----------



## thekzieg

200


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> how do you do maths?




You don't it happens.


----------



## thekzieg

200


----------



## thekzieg

200


----------



## matt267 PE

zombies?


----------



## thekzieg

SO FAR AWAY


----------



## thekzieg

caps again, dammit.


----------



## thekzieg

25


----------



## thekzieg

24


----------



## thekzieg

23


----------



## thekzieg

22


----------



## thekzieg

21


----------



## thekzieg

20


----------



## thekzieg

19


----------



## thekzieg

18


----------



## thekzieg

17


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## thekzieg

16

TOP!


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## thekzieg

15


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## thekzieg

14


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## thekzieg

Friday the 13th


----------



## thekzieg

12


----------



## thekzieg

11


----------



## itinerant

11


----------



## thekzieg

10


----------



## itinerant

12


----------



## thekzieg

9


----------



## itinerant

13


----------



## thekzieg

8


----------



## itinerant

14


----------



## thekzieg

7


----------



## itinerant

15


----------



## thekzieg

6


----------



## itinerant

16


----------



## itinerant

17


----------



## thekzieg

5


----------



## thekzieg

4


----------



## thekzieg

my count is bad...2?


----------



## thekzieg

1


----------



## thekzieg

_*200*_


----------



## thekzieg

work time now.


----------



## matt267 PE

still not top


----------



## itinerant

18


----------



## itinerant

19


----------



## itinerant

20


----------



## itinerant

21


----------



## itinerant

22


----------



## itinerant

23


----------



## itinerant

24


----------



## matt267 PE

just checked NCEES. Nothing.


----------



## itinerant

25


----------



## itinerant

26


----------



## itinerant

27


----------



## itinerant

28


----------



## itinerant

29


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing yet


----------



## matt267 PE

2 weeks down.


----------



## matt267 PE

two more to go

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Just checked NCEES. Still failed.


----------



## thekzieg

in April.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be early this year.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Just checked NCEES. Still failed.


In their feed back section. You can always type "fuck you NCEES"


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> In their feed back section. You can always type "fuck you NCEES"


More helpful than "why do structurals need to know hydrology and transpo???"


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> More helpful than "why do structurals need to know hydrology and transpo???"


Which question do you think has a better chance of getting an answer ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> In their feed back section. You can always type "fuck you NCEES"


Yeah right. Not until after I have a #.



thekzieg said:


> More helpful than "why do structurals need to know hydrology and transpo???"


Everyone should know hydrology.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Everyone should know hydrology.


I don't care about your damn culverts and storm intensity.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Yeah right. Not until after I have a #.
> 
> Everyone should know hydrology.


They will most definitely give you a number. Something not natural though.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I don't care about your damn culverts and storm intensity.


To be honest, neither do I. WRE was depth too.


----------



## thekzieg

it seems we're all in agreement then.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> it seems we're all in agreement then.


Yes. I still have a hard time understanding the difference between probability and frequency.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> it seems we're all in agreement then.


Almost.

I think concrete and steal design is a waste of time and has no practical application.


----------



## matt267 PE

construction and traspo also suck


----------



## matt267 PE

culverts and hydrographs are both worthless too.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Yes. I still have a hard time understanding the difference between probability and frequency.


probability is the relative frequency of some occurrence happening.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wastewater is fun though.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Almost.
> 
> I think concrete and steal design is a waste of time and has no practical application.




Steel design earns me my bread. Steal design is worthless I agree.


----------



## matt267 PE

We should all know about wastewater and activated sludge.


----------



## matt267 PE

pounds per day produced.


----------



## matt267 PE

etc.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Almost.
> 
> I think concrete and steal design is a waste of time and has no practical application.


That's why I only do wood.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> That's why I only do wood.


----------



## NJmike PE

Stormwater management is the hardest of all the engineering disciplines


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Stormwater management is the hardest of all the engineering disciplines




I know. There is a reason they ask us to evacuate in a big storm.


----------



## thekzieg

Burn!


----------



## itinerant

What ? A CD you mean ?


----------



## matt267 PE

What's that?


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

what happened this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## thekzieg

i rode the bus


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> what happened this morning


A big star released energy by means of nuclear fission.


----------



## itinerant

Hydrogen and helium atoms I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yummy spam.


----------



## thekzieg

TIME FOR DONUTS


----------



## matt267 PE

Family game night is always better drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm bored


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't feel like fucking working today


----------



## NJmike PE

I feel like leaving now


----------



## NJmike PE

go home and drink and light shit on fire


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


hahahaha.....he spit fire.

Idiot.


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> I don't feel like fucking working today




I have been feeling like that for a long time.


----------



## itinerant

Now is the right time to spam.


----------



## itinerant

To be or not to be


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## itinerant

It is time to drink some herbal tea.


----------



## itinerant

Hot water, with the Hibiscus tea powder dip. Piano music playing. Reading a book on your couch. 

Damn!!! Is it time to go home yet ?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost there.


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## Road Guy

F'n lunch traffic?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

poor kiddy


----------



## itinerant

Kitty no understand friction


----------



## thekzieg

lunch time yet?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> lunch time yet?


12 mins past the lunch time.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> lunch time yet?


:facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## NJmike PE

beer oclock


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

800


----------



## itinerant

FYI in the broader interest. Internet today turned 25 years and 1 day old.


----------



## matt267 PE

Al Gore's baby is all grown'd up


----------



## itinerant

Al Gore ?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

The CERN started with Hypertext.


----------



## thekzieg

Ron Swanson is my hero.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Al Gore ?


you know, the inventor of the internet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You sure it isn't Dirk Diggler?


----------



## itinerant

Anybody close to Phily airport


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> you know, the inventor of the internet.




No. I don't. Not Al Gore I am sure.


----------



## thekzieg

facetiousness is lost on some people


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> No. I don't. Not Al Gore I am sure.


Yes he did. Here's proof:


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## thekzieg

can count to 10. can be an engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> can count to 10. can be an engineer.


Nobody told me that before. Thanks Dean.


----------



## thekzieg

who?


----------



## P-E

Boo


----------



## P-E

Spam ya later


----------



## matt267 PE

slacker


----------



## itinerant

Thats right.


----------



## itinerant

Its Friday afternoon. Officially allowed to slack off.


----------



## itinerant

And be minimally or non-productive.


----------



## itinerant

Nothing important should happen on Friday the 13th


----------



## itinerant

So I am not going to start a new project today.


----------



## itinerant

We might win the bid if I do that and nothings worse


----------



## itinerant

Spamming


----------



## itinerant

Still spamming


----------



## itinerant

A little bit of spamming


----------



## itinerant

Black snake


----------



## itinerant

Moan


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]black snake crawlin' in my roo[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Ask my sugar for fifty cents[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

A whole damn page of my posts.


----------



## itinerant

Looks like people settled in for the happy hour early today


----------



## itinerant

I should get going too.


----------



## itinerant

If only I could


----------



## itinerant

I got to get a hold of my smoking addiction.


----------



## itinerant

The doctor prescribed Chantix to me


----------



## itinerant

I quit Chantix


----------



## itinerant

But not smoking.


----------



## itinerant

I am sick of seeking help.


----------



## itinerant

Going out for a smoke.


----------



## itinerant

I don't want to though.


----------



## itinerant

Its cold outside


----------



## itinerant

Fuck it. I am going.


----------



## thekzieg

eating lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ OUT!


----------



## thekzieg

enjoy your beers!


----------



## thekzieg

I wonder if anyone would notice if I hid under my desk for the rest of the day...


----------



## thekzieg

why aren't more spammers on the west coast?


----------



## thekzieg

allll byyyy myyy sellllllllf


----------



## thekzieg

it's ok


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg

I like cats


----------



## thekzieg

but I don't own one


----------



## thekzieg

Hoping I get one for christmas.


----------



## thekzieg

i won't


----------



## akwooly

yeah the best coast is underrepresented here.

Ble is in the middle of the pacific


----------



## thekzieg

but a girl can hope


----------



## thekzieg

I'd want him, and I'd name him george


----------



## thekzieg

after ken griffey jr.


----------



## thekzieg

whose real name was george


----------



## thekzieg

people don't know that


----------



## thekzieg

it's true though


----------



## thekzieg

just ask wikipedia


----------



## thekzieg

or ken griffey jr's mom


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> yeah the best coast is underrepresented here.


I guess all the west coast engineers are busy actually working. cause earthquakes.


----------



## itinerant

I would want a long vacation on a lonely island


----------



## thekzieg

huh?


----------



## itinerant

have some mental peace and enjoy some JOMO


----------



## thekzieg

sounds boring


----------



## itinerant

JOMO : Joy of Missing Out.

 -St.Mark Zuckerberg of Facebook.com


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> sounds boring




It depends. If you are an outgoing person, it may sound like a picture from hell.


----------



## itinerant

If you are reserved then it might sound , far away from hell.


----------



## itinerant

And I wish Natalie Portman would be with me on that island. Just for company.


----------



## thekzieg

I fluctuate between ESFJ and ENFJ...so sounds like hell


----------



## thekzieg

and if someone else was there it wouldn't be lonely any more...


----------



## itinerant

Does Make a Wish foundation take requests ?


----------



## itinerant

I would like to request this.


----------



## thekzieg

are you dying?


----------



## itinerant

If I have to work at this place for some more time. I don't see a choice.


----------



## itinerant

But hey, life is beautiful.  Roberto Bennigni told his son something like that.


----------



## itinerant

Google ESFJ and ENFJ


----------



## itinerant

Not ready to grasp that now.


----------



## itinerant

Maybe later


----------



## thekzieg

I've been at the same place for 4 years...not sure I'll make it 5


----------



## itinerant

Are you going to die ?


----------



## itinerant

No maybe you'll just change jobs.


----------



## thekzieg

there's always a chance


----------



## thekzieg

I might go back to school


----------



## itinerant

What do 4 dots on top of my display picture mean ?


----------



## thekzieg

ENFJ's don't do well in cubicle life


----------



## itinerant

You have 3 dots.


----------



## thekzieg

I don't know. I only have three.


----------



## thekzieg

that's our rank?


----------



## thekzieg

I thought that's what the stars were about.


----------



## itinerant

Matt has more than I would care to count.


----------



## itinerant

The stars are below what kind of member you are.


----------



## thekzieg

but what do they MEAN????


----------



## thekzieg

I'm guessing there's a correlation between dots and number of posts or number of threads posted on


----------



## itinerant

Can you tell me the most 3 common words a person uses when he becomes a boss/manager.

Thats what it means.


----------



## thekzieg

1. Get
2. to
3. work


----------



## itinerant

11/13/15

Notice something strange.


----------



## itinerant

Nope. 

I don't know.


----------



## thekzieg

sequential odd numbers?


----------



## itinerant

yeah


----------



## thekzieg

pretty cool i guess


----------



## akwooly

vision meeting. then project coord. meeting.  then hopefully out of here... for the weekend


----------



## thekzieg

hooray! i like meetings


----------



## akwooly

i spend 75-80% of my day in meetings.


----------



## itinerant

Vision meeting ? Sounds impressive.


----------



## itinerant

I guess you are a Project Manager or some top brass man.


----------



## itinerant

Does time exist ?


----------



## itinerant

Or is it simply a creation of the human mind to measure span of duration passed


----------



## itinerant

I don't know


----------



## itinerant

I feel so lonely


----------



## itinerant

Spamming on my own


----------



## itinerant

Freddie Mercury would be proud


----------



## itinerant

They should either change the color of the font or the background for "Forums, Activities and alll that


----------



## itinerant

I can hardly see it.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Matt has more than I would care to count.






thekzieg said:


> but what do they MEAN????




You don't want to know


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

The


----------



## matt267 PE

Thread


----------



## matt267 PE

All


----------



## matt267 PE

Night


----------



## matt267 PE

Long


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Did something bad happen to you to get those dots


----------



## itinerant

I dont think so.


----------



## itinerant

I got four.


----------



## itinerant

Led Zepp would be proud of you Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

No they won't. They would be ashamed.


----------



## itinerant

880


----------



## itinerant

881


----------



## itinerant

882


----------



## itinerant

883


----------



## thekzieg

whoops. got distracted with work.


----------



## P-E

Spam time


----------



## itinerant

Another shooting in Paris


----------



## matt267 PE

Donner


----------



## matt267 PE

Dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

Thyme


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

Thyme


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## itinerant

BBC and AP apps are going into overdrive with Beraking news


----------



## matt267 PE

I only have two beers left


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## itinerant

Well lets spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

The wife better keep out of the fridge


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

Better yet


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

She should buy me more


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## NJmike PE

Pizza. Beer. Fire. Making of a good night


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Pizza. Beer. Fire. Making of a good night


I'm making pizza tonight. I'm also drinking beer.

I hadn't thought about fires yet though.


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Spam time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

Beer time


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## itinerant

Spam time


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## thekzieg

Cats


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer timeBeer time[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

I want more coffee


----------



## P-E

[SIZE= 16px]Beer timeBeer timeBeer timeBeer timeBeer time[/SIZE]

[SIZE= 16px]top?[/SIZE]


----------



## thekzieg

sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

pie


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

donuts


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

i should be fat


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## thekzieg

cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

Maps


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

broke 300. what a good spam day.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

two more hours in the cube


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

we should try and get to 90 pages in this thread today


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

only 100 more posts or so


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

easy


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

1000. What the fuck.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Whew. Broke 400. That was tough.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

spamming is hard work


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

can we get to 100 pages?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

ok we can I guess


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

More beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

still so far from 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Maps[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

yeah got to go home now.


----------



## thekzieg

lucky


----------



## thekzieg

solid work today with the spamming


----------



## itinerant

I didn't want to work today.


----------



## itinerant

I have been working 3 weeks straight no weekends and all


----------



## thekzieg

I don't want to work most days


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> I have been working 3 weeks straight no weekends and all


That's not healthy. You should take a break.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> That's not healthy. You should take a break.


You realize now why I wanted to go to a lonely island.


----------



## thekzieg

for a nap. got it.


----------



## itinerant

Oh by the way I got 5 dots now.


----------



## thekzieg

WHAAAAAAT???? I still only have 3! This is bullshit.


----------



## thekzieg

maybe if I make it to 500 posts


----------



## itinerant

Road Guy won't be pleased.


----------



## thekzieg

but I'm tired of spamming!


----------



## thekzieg

NOT!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

FOUR DOTS!


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are there dots?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

Thyme for USMNT


----------



## akwooly

why is it so dark out NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> why is it so dark out NJ?


I'm in Alaska


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> I'm in Alaska


I heard it's cold there.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> 9 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: I'm in Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it's cold there.
Click to expand...

Only for the weak


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Only for the weak


eat the weak.


----------



## matt267 PE

top?


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom?


----------



## matt267 PE

middle-ish?


----------



## matt267 PE

boom


----------



## matt267 PE

nailed it.


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

I like how you did that, good job. your dedication to spamming is awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, it's my only shameful contribution around here.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've got nothing else.


----------



## matt267 PE

One trick pony


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

That's a beautiful horse


----------



## itinerant

Maps


----------



## itinerant

Godzilla neutrality


----------



## itinerant

What goes on here


----------



## itinerant

I have no idea


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus


----------



## itinerant

Why did I do it


----------



## itinerant

I guess nobody knows


----------



## itinerant

I think I do


----------



## itinerant

Not think


----------



## itinerant

I know for sure


----------



## itinerant

A question to anyone reading


----------



## itinerant

What remains of you when its over


----------



## itinerant

Nothing I guess


----------



## itinerant

When did it begin


----------



## itinerant

What was the beginning


----------



## itinerant

Did it begin with a bang


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Did the suspensions for double posts go out the door?


----------



## itinerant

Time is a flat circle


----------



## itinerant

We will do this all over again


----------



## itinerant

You and I


----------



## itinerant

Everything everytime will come back


----------



## itinerant

It will all end at midnight


----------



## itinerant

NJMike brings back all the rules


----------



## itinerant

Friday the 13th


----------



## itinerant

How the hell will he do that


----------



## itinerant

If he is drunk


----------



## itinerant

All i do is spam


----------



## itinerant

And think


----------



## itinerant

Or try


----------



## itinerant

To think


----------



## NJmike PE

I see all


----------



## itinerant

Does existence exist


----------



## itinerant

Or did Ayn Rand just make it up


----------



## itinerant

Is everything pre ordained


----------



## itinerant

Or is it a rational choice


----------



## itinerant

If it is pre ordained


----------



## itinerant

Why in the name of fuck


----------



## itinerant

Do we have the faculty of rational choice


----------



## itinerant

What a rude fucking joke


----------



## itinerant

You make a choice but everything is pre ordained


----------



## itinerant

So should we blame ourself


----------



## itinerant

Or just console ourself


----------



## itinerant

Are we even rational


----------



## thekzieg

Ken 3.0 said:


> Did the suspensions for double posts go out the door?


Rules are suspended for Friday the 13th! Spam away!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

JFC, what a mess Mike has caused


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam and eggs for all.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

IT and KZ will have this over 10k before midnight.


----------



## engineergurl

There is no mess


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam? SPAM? SPPAAAMMMM?!


----------



## engineergurl

quality over quantity people


----------



## engineergurl

I remember a time


----------



## engineergurl

where each post meant something


----------



## engineergurl

there is no post count in the thread, how would you know


----------



## engineergurl

there is a moth, in the house, the dogs must have licked the scales and it can't fly....


----------



## NJmike PE

Listen here peeps. She knows what she's talking about


----------



## matt267 PE

That's right mike.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stop kissing his a$$


----------



## matt267 PE

You suck at sarcasm.


----------



## akwooly

Times change


----------



## itinerant

Ok. I guess so long it is then.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam? SPAM? SPPAAAMMMM?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## akwooly

Wtf happened?


----------



## maryannette

Prayers for Paris.


----------



## P-E

yo


----------



## maryannette

It's scary.


----------



## P-E

yikes   just saw the news   terrible


----------



## P-E

what time did this happen?

top


----------



## engineergurl

you guys don't understand


----------



## engineergurl

I am the QUEEN of spam


----------



## engineergurl

and it's after midnight, so I'm breaking the stupid rules


----------



## engineergurl

wait, I don't think NJ can ban me for multi posting


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

engineergurl said:


> wait, I don't think NJ can ban me for multi posting


Not after midnight here


----------



## engineergurl

glockjacket said:


> Not after midnight here


good to know, but I don't think NJ can ban me for any reason

LALALALAL LA BAMA


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

engineergurl said:


> good to know, but I don't think NJ can ban me for any reason
> 
> LALALALAL LA BAMA


Are you teasing him? I call for an immediate ban................of anyone from NJ!


----------



## engineergurl

I tease him all the time... it's how I show love, just ask my husband


----------



## engineergurl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSKJQ18ZoIA


----------



## engineergurl

in the old format that would have looked different


----------



## engineergurl

A long long time ago I can still remember how that music made me smile

and I knew if I had my chance that I could make those people dance


----------



## engineergurl

did you write the book of love


----------



## engineergurl

well I never realized how depressing that was


----------



## NJmike PE

Cute. I passed out. Rules back in place... Right EG


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules suck


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Rule breakers always hate rules


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

happy to be in training all day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Obedience training for new puppy today


----------



## itinerant

Are the rules back in place ?.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Are the rules back in place ?.


no


----------



## NJmike PE

That response is a violation matt267

:Chris:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Coffee time


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Yes


That's alright. How likely are you to enforce them ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> 36 minutes ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's alright. How likely are you to enforce them ?
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## NJmike PE

We could find out...


----------



## itinerant




----------



## thekzieg

Coffeeeeeee!


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> What Rules


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Obedience training for new puppy today






matt267 said:


> happy to be in training all day.




Now this explains a lot! Matt's a dog!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sit ubu, sit. Good dog.


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


>


Thats ab


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> 5 hours ago, NJmike PE said: Obedience training for new puppy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours ago, matt267 said: happy to be in training all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this explains a lot! Matt's a dog!
Click to expand...

I've been called worse.


----------



## P-E

Beer time.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Beer time.








First responder style


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time yet?


----------



## P-E

Way past time


----------



## Road Guy

Washed and waxed both cars= blizzard in a few days...


----------



## P-E

Brought in all the deck funiture.  Winter is coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck winter


----------



## matt267 PE

Winter is for baby makin


----------



## P-E

NJ 4?


----------



## itinerant

Which retard ever founded bath and body works store ?


----------



## P-E

What's wrong with it?


----------



## itinerant

Time consuming and totally uninteresting


----------



## P-E

What?


----------



## thekzieg

Go cougs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for beer?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Always time for beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Breakfast brew


----------



## itinerant

Colombian Coffee time


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning fire call


----------



## P-E

Good luck nj


----------



## itinerant

Man


----------



## matt267 PE

man spam


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## matt267 PE

have the rules been suspended?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> have the rules been suspended?


yes, of course, spam away


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> yes, of course, spam away


You first.


----------



## itinerant

what is spam actually ? Why can't the rules be suspended.


----------



## akwooly

It is a delicious pre cooked pork product!


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> what is spam actually ? Why can't the rules be suspended.


They were.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> It is a delicious pre cooked pork product!


I'm not too sure about "delicious" though.


----------



## akwooly

I love spam. Spam and rice is my favorite dish. Fried spam with caramelized onions with bell peppers with melted Gouda on a sandwich is the bomb.


----------



## matt267 PE

As a bear, you'll eat anything though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the exhaust leak on Mrs NJ 's. Car


----------



## akwooly

Roar!


----------



## Dleg

We had a Spam crisis this morning. I neglected to go to the store last night to buy bacon for the Boy, rationalizing that we had two slices of spam left over in the fridge, and he agree that he would eat that for breakfast.  Instead, His Mother ate it late last night because we went on a bender (another going-away thing) and so when we woke up, no Spam AND no bacon. 

:sharkattack:


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg,  I'm glad you're still with us.


----------



## Dleg

It was pretty close.  I attempted to substitute a hot dog (that kid loves his nitrates and nitrites).  He objected, at first, but then went for it.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam hot dog post


----------



## P-E

Pats win!


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Pats win!


Fu


----------



## akwooly

I'm sure they cheated.


----------



## itinerant

Good...winters coming and so are the new winter clothes


----------



## matt267 PE

Cheated spam


----------



## P-E

We'll take it


----------



## matt267 PE

I doubt they're cheating


----------



## Road Guy

I could use some garbage yardage to jimmy graham tonight....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

snore


----------



## P-E

On to LA

getting ready for a long flight.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Have a safe trip


----------



## P-E

Thanks.  Gonna be a long day.


----------



## matt267 PE

you'll have plenty of time to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

MONDAY. THAT IS ALL


----------



## matt267 PE

spamday


----------



## itinerant

There is nothing called a spamday.


----------



## Road Guy

What is the spam day charge number?


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyday is spamday. No charge number needed.


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS FTS FTS FTS


----------



## itinerant

I want to work for a company with a charge number for spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Oversmart kitty.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## itinerant

I can see money now.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


>


That'll buy you a lot of hookers.


----------



## itinerant

And a lot of weed.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ if you live in Colorado.


----------



## itinerant

You can find weed in Texas too, but not for "medicinal/recreational purposes"


----------



## matt267 PE

well, you can find weed anywhere.


----------



## itinerant

You may need it when the results are out.


----------



## Road Guy

Once at a Cub Scout camp out in north Georgia I walked over to a group of adults who had purposely camped as far away as possible, who are all enjoying a couple of Doobies...,I just had to shake my head and walk away...


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You may need it when the results are out.


Na, I'll celebrate with beer instead.



Road Guy said:


> Once at a Cub Scout camp out in north Georgia I walked over to a group of adults who had purposely camped as far away as possible, who are all enjoying a couple of Doobies...,I just had to shake my head and walk away...


They have weed in Georgia?


----------



## akwooly

weed is legal in AK.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hookers are legal in Los Vegas, bacon is legal everywhere, and blow is a no go.


----------



## itinerant

akwooly said:


> weed is legal in AK.


Pardon my ignorance, but can you grow weed in Alaska ?


----------



## P-E

Phoenix spam.  Waiting for the next flight.    This is way better than Newark already.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that's not hard to do.


----------



## P-E

I wish I could stay here for a week instead of getting on the next plane.


----------



## matt267 PE

Streak through the terminal. I bet you won't have to get on the next plane. You may also get to stay in town for a  few days.


----------



## P-E

Don't tempt me


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

itinerant said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but can you grow weed in Alaska ?


yes


----------



## itinerant

Friday the 13th. Not a good day.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> This is way better than Newark already.


QFT, and I've never been to Phoenix either


----------



## itinerant

This afternoon can compete with a snail or a tortoise and still lose.


----------



## matt267 PE

you need to spam more, that'll help


----------



## itinerant

1 post everytime is too slow


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam and cheese is yummy.


----------



## itinerant

Yes. Spam with anything is yummy.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'm really hoping results come out during the Power Gen conference (Dec 7-10), that way I can celebrate in Vegas or distract myself from my failure with Vegas...


----------



## thekzieg

*S*uper *P*athetic *A*t *M*ondays


----------



## itinerant

Oh man !! Nothing is helping hold back the sleep.


----------



## akwooly

heard that meth is good for keeping you awake.


----------



## itinerant

herbal tea does the trick.


----------



## thekzieg

Trolling kids over on the serious threads makes Monday a little more fun.


----------



## itinerant

Where


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> heard that meth is good for keeping you awake.


It's also good for your teeth.


----------



## Road Guy

and weight loss


----------



## itinerant

and fighting anxiety.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> and weight loss


Now im interested....


----------



## itinerant

30 mins more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## itinerant

No beer Monday.


----------



## akwooly

19 more days then BEER!


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Beer


Still another two hours of MBA classes then BEERS!


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## P-E

Did someone say beer?


----------



## itinerant

Nope. Herbal tea


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Did someone say beer?


YES dark beers


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it beer time already?


----------



## NJmike PE

doctor today


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> doctor today


Definitely beer time.

Good luck Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

just consult


----------



## itinerant

Coffee time.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> just consult


Roger that.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## matt267 PE

^ will someone ban him already.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just checked NCEES. Nothing yet.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> ^ will someone ban him already.


Nope. Have some herbal tea, it helps.


----------



## matt267 PE

you seem to be pushing your weed tea an awful lot.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> you seem to be pushing your weed tea an awful lot.


Like I said, it helps.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Weed tea pusher!


----------



## matt267 PE

Better known as the gateway tea.


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> Weed tea pusher!


That is a side business. Being an engineer you can only earn so much.


----------



## matt267 PE

smoke spam everyday


----------



## itinerant

I concur. Just don't ask the mods to ban me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't been banned yet so I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## matt267 PE

still no results.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> still no results.


Ill check again, just to make sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Let me know.

This could be the year with the earliest release date.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## thekzieg

Will that "herbal tea" help me get rid of an eye twitch?


----------



## itinerant

Try it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I say keep the eye twitch.


----------



## thekzieg

It is helping to pass the time


----------



## itinerant

That is what is important.


----------



## akwooly

coffee chugs


----------



## itinerant

For some reason, it started raining out of nowhere.


----------



## thekzieg

need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE

this thing is still going? would you guys hurry up and finish it already?!


----------



## matt267 PE

almost snack time.


----------



## thekzieg

UPDATE: eye still twitching


----------



## Dark Knight

Itinerant, NJMike, thekzieg, and Matt are dominating this thread. Good job folks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> Itinerant, NJMike, thekzieg, and Matt are dominating this thread. Good job folks.


Too bad we don't have more newbies.


----------



## Dark Knight

When did you join EB Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> When did you join EB Matt?


2 Dec 2013


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 said:


> 2 Dec 2013


Funny...You have more than 6 times my number of posts and I have been here many more years than you. You are a spamming machine dude. Keep it up.


----------



## P-E

Funny yes.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> Itinerant, NJMike, thekzieg, and Matt are dominating this thread. Good job folks.


I'm really trying to stay out of it this time, but like Matt said, need more n00bs


----------



## P-E

Matt are those real posts or are they implants?


----------



## thekzieg

They _look_ real...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> When did you join EB Matt?


better question is "when did Matt get banned from EB?"


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> Funny...You have more than 6 times my number of posts and I have been here many more years than you. You are a spamming machine dude. Keep it up.


Well, I went a tad bit overboard with the VTE memorial 100k thread. I have a feeling VTE would have banned my ass half way through.



power-engineer said:


> Matt are those real posts or are they implants?


Why don't you feel them and let me know what you think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^ true and gross


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> this thing is still going? would you guys hurry up and finish it already?!


Give me a free hand and maybe by this weekend, we get rid of this burden off your shoulders.


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone figure out the cut score yet?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Anyone figure out the cut score yet?


How much do you want it to be ?


----------



## matt267 PE

45/80 would work for me.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> 45/80 would work for me.


45/80 it is then.


----------



## matt267 PE

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## itinerant

It was an year ago when I was equally nervous about the cut score. Whatever it was, mine was enough to get me through.


----------



## thekzieg

I can't wait to start studying again. I'm going to ask for the new CERM for Christmas.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I can't wait to start studying again. I'm going to ask for the new CERM for Christmas.


That is such exemplary gusto, you can attempt the S.E. if you make it through the P.E.


----------



## thekzieg

I'd rather die.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I'd rather die.


The NSA is watching. You might be soon placed on a suicide watch.


----------



## TomMechanical

spammin'


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think I'll study for April. I'll just wing it again.


----------



## thekzieg

Eye...still...twitching...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Eye...still...twitching...


----------



## thekzieg

EXACTLY


----------



## akwooly

mid morning stretch!


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time yet?


----------



## itinerant

Tea Time.


----------



## thekzieg

Lunch time.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to go time.


----------



## thekzieg

showoff


----------



## matt267 PE

showoff spam


----------



## matt267 PE

showoff spam


----------



## itinerant

You can still post double ?


----------



## matt267 PE

no

That wasn't my fault.


----------



## thekzieg

The server made me do it.


----------



## itinerant

I know how it feels.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## akwooly

i would eat that


----------



## itinerant

I cant eat that.


----------



## akwooly

why not?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmmm spamwitch


----------



## itinerant

Drinking tea.


----------



## P-E

finishing lunch spam


----------



## itinerant

Hate my life spam.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Hate my spam life.


I like this better


----------



## thekzieg

Post-lunch nap spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Bored spam


----------



## thekzieg

What should I ask for for Christmas?


----------



## matt267 PE

SPAM


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> What should I ask for for Christmas?


Peaceful life.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I'm really trying to stay out of it this time, but like Matt said, need more n00bs


Thats why I'm here!


----------



## itinerant

Great


----------



## thekzieg

MY EYE TWITCH IS GONE!!!!

Carry on.


----------



## itinerant

Herbal tea did the trick ?


----------



## thekzieg

Forgot to try tea. Tried nothing instead.


----------



## somemePE

Results out yet? Refreshing my NCEES account doesn't seem to be helping get them out quicker.


----------



## itinerant

Are you sure, you really want to know your results this soon.


----------



## Road Guy

great to know if you passed before Christmas, not so good to know if you don't pass...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someme said:


> Results out yet? Refreshing my NCEES account doesn't seem to be helping get them out quicker.


Old rumor has it they need a certain number of refreshes before they release results so refresh away!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> MY EYE TWITCH IS GONE!!!!
> 
> Carry on.


Dang it, what'd you do to me!? Now my eyes twitching!


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Old rumor has it they need a certain number of refreshes before they release results so refresh away!


I'm on it!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someme said:


> I'm on it!


Dont forget your Chome extension for autorefeshing cause an interval of anything over 15 seconds is far too long!


----------



## somemePE

Road Guy said:


> great to know if you passed before Christmas, not so good to know if you don't pass...


Meh, pass or fail, I just want to know.

That said, I'm definitely counting on passing...


----------



## itinerant

Good job...stay crazy and decimate the F5 button


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Dont forget your Chome extension for autorefeshing cause an interval of anything over 15 seconds is far too long!


Pro tip!


----------



## itinerant

Use all the means you got at your disposal.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning??


----------



## akwooly

you are brah.


----------



## matt267 PE

We're all winners here.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> We're all winners here.


well except for one...


----------



## thekzieg

He said winners not _wieners_


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> He said winners not _wieners_


Oh well that sure does change things...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is EB all better?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ home video?


----------



## akwooly

it still looks funny.


----------



## thekzieg

20 minutes left...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> 20 minutes left...


Until? Bed time?


----------



## thekzieg

Until a terrible bus ride and then beer time!


----------



## itinerant

Warm inside the house.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Until a terrible bus ride and then beer time!


You should be beer time then bus ride


----------



## thekzieg

I know. My priorities are all backwards.

Also, it's back. The eye twitch. Effffff


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you the office crazy lady?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I know. My priorities are all backwards.
> 
> Also, it's back. The eye twitch. Effffff


put some orange juice into your eyes


----------



## matt267 PE

OJ with or without the vodka?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> OJ with or without the vodka?


Without the vodka. put the vodka into your mouth.


----------



## thekzieg

Vodka in mouth, juice in eye. Got it. 

And I'm not sure we have an office crazy lady...so yes?


----------



## akwooly

if you cant name the crazy one then it is you.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yes cooler of free beer on bus[emoji481][emoji482][emoji481][emoji482]


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> if you cant name the crazy one then it is you.


That's a good point


----------



## itinerant

Beer on a bus is not a good idea.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> if you cant name the crazy one then it is you.


It's definitely Amanda then...not me.


----------



## itinerant

Can't change now. It's got to be you.


----------



## thekzieg

Well, I always knew it was a 50/50 chance


----------



## itinerant

About you being crazy ?


----------



## akwooly

ha! Amanda is so crazy.


----------



## itinerant

neah, Amanda is a pain.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> ha! Amanda is so crazy.






itinerant said:


> neah, Amanda is a pain.


 You're both right!


----------



## matt267 PE

Are there an pics of this said "Amanda?"


----------



## itinerant

Everybody except my boss agrees that i am right.


----------



## akwooly

she is mad because someone ate her lunch out of the fridge in the break room.


----------



## thekzieg

Crazy Amanda.View attachment 7610


----------



## akwooly

^^oh yeah, she cray cray


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> View attachment 7610


wait !!! is she 18 or is that cig fake ?


----------



## akwooly

she is like 30 now


----------



## thekzieg

She's gonna be 30 in April! Biiiiig office party.


----------



## akwooly

dirty 30!


----------



## thekzieg

The dirtiest.


----------



## itinerant

Well good then.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be there!


----------



## thekzieg

I'll let Amanda know!


----------



## itinerant

When I look at your profile, you are already past that place.


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7611


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm confused, who's dirty and who's crazy?


----------



## thekzieg

Amanda.


----------



## itinerant

What is dirty or crazy


----------



## NJmike PE

Good night tonight tater. Started my driver training on the rescue truck


----------



## akwooly

Keep up iti


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## itinerant

Sleepwell


----------



## akwooly

Hey Glockjacket I have a Glock 30


----------



## itinerant

I dont have any Glock.


----------



## P-E

finally at the bar


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Hey Glockjacket I have a Glock 30


I have a few too, great solid guns.  On my quest to get one of each size, only one size "standard" missing

Well maybe two sizes missing...cant find a 17L at a reasonable price


----------



## NJmike PE

Word


----------



## P-E

What up NJ?


----------



## Road Guy

Is it friday yet


----------



## Road Guy

Is this anyone here?


----------



## akwooly

What a dork. A TI?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> What a dork. A TI?


HP would clearly get him a more beautiful chick


----------



## P-E

Here


----------



## P-E

I had to go for a beer run.  Found a great beer/cigar shop not far from the hotel


----------



## akwooly

HPs get more ass.


----------



## P-E

That's for sure


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Casio's rule the world (or at least the PE test)


----------



## itinerant

What is dirty or crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you be dirty *and *crazy?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Lumber Jim

Morning.


----------



## itinerant

Crazy Morning


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


> Thats why I'm here!


bring friends


----------



## P-E

Breakfast spam

ToP


----------



## itinerant

Coffee time spam.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## Dark Knight

with this one...


----------



## itinerant

Why 3005 only ? why not 3006 or 3007


----------



## thekzieg

NCEES survey spam


----------



## itinerant

Screw NCEES. They used all my PDH's for the first renewal. What a bunch of stupid jerks.


----------



## Dark Knight

itinerant said:


> Why 3005 only ? why not 3006 or 3007


The same reason why this is


----------



## itinerant

3010


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## itinerant

3013


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think you have miscounted


----------



## itinerant

I know. Lets get back to alphabetical spamming.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

3016


----------



## matt267 PE

45/80


----------



## itinerant

3018


----------



## thekzieg

45/80 sounds GREAT.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 3018


+1


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> +3


----------



## matt267 PE

-1


----------



## itinerant

3023


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg said:


>


Choooo choooo!!!! AKRR!


----------



## thekzieg

You think people would mind if I got a cat for the office?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> You think people would mind if I got a cat for the office?


What kinda cat are we talking here ?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


>


Can't see the .jpg picture.


----------



## thekzieg

It's just a _little_ tiger...


----------



## akwooly

get a liger


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> It's just a _little_ tiger...


Try a Royal Bengal one. Its a big , scary and mean cat. Very few left though, the British killed them all.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> You think people would mind if I got a cat for the office?


then you would be the crazy office cat lady.

I say go for it.


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, they can't fire you for liking cats more than coworkers, right?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I mean, they can't fire you for liking cats more than coworkers, right?


Is it an At Will state ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I like kitties


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Is it an At Will state ?


Technically, yes...but I'm sure my overwhelming underachievement will be enough to keep my position secure.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Technically, yes...but I'm sure my overwhelming underachievement will be enough to keep my position secure.


And a tiger in the office also should help.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> 5 minutes ago, itinerant said:
> 
> Is it an At Will state ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, yes...but I'm sure my overwhelming underachievement will be enough to keep my position secure.
Click to expand...

Overwhelming underachievement? You should be promoted.


----------



## akwooly

Ken 3.0 said:


> Overwhelming underachievement? You should be promoted.


management fast track


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How do you think I got where I am?


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> How do you think I got where I am?


Hardwork, dedication and talent.


----------



## thekzieg

Ken 3.0 said:


> How do you think I got where I am?


You're my inspiration.


----------



## matt267 PE

bunch of spammers.


----------



## itinerant

I am good at it and I do it for free. Sorry Joker.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to go home.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> bunch of spammers.


Damn them


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I want to go home.


You are allowed to spam from work as well.


----------



## akwooly

snack


----------



## matt267 PE

spam for a snack sounds about right.


----------



## akwooly

wish i had some spam right now. and eggs.  and rice.


----------



## itinerant

Wish she was here. I miss her a lot.


----------



## akwooly

itinerant said:


> Wish she was here. I miss her a lot.


who? crazy dirty Amanda?


----------



## itinerant

akwooly said:


> who? crazy dirty Amanda?


Well...I was thinking more about the sleep fairy.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> who? crazy dirty Amanda?


Trust me, you don't want her around.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Trust me, you don't want her around.


Does she know about all the attention she gets here ?


----------



## thekzieg

I'm too scared to tell her. She'd FLIP OUT. She's the worst.


----------



## akwooly

she could make things interesting.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sorry, are we boring you?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I'm too scared to tell her. She'd FLIP OUT. She's the worst.


Tell her we all work for NCEES and will revoke her engineering license and see if it works.


----------



## akwooly

Ha,no. I was  saying cray cray in the office would make things more interesting!


----------



## thekzieg

It definitely makes it harder to get anything done...


----------



## akwooly

sounds like Amanda needs to go to an interpersonal skills class!


----------



## itinerant

Maybe she just needs to get wasted.


----------



## akwooly

or slapped


----------



## itinerant

Neah women understand so much better when wasted.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

I have eyes just like that.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Lame spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Lame Matt


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Another


----------



## P-E

Spamarama. Speaking of ram.. ? ..


----------



## itinerant

Jai Shri Ram.


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to cook dinner


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Time to cook dinner


Fish?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Busy day, havent had much time to annoy anyone here...who to pick today...


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Busy day, havent had much time to annoy anyone here...who to pick today...


Always annoy the boss.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> 8 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Time to cook dinner
> 
> 
> 
> Fish?
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate cooking


----------



## akwooly

you don't like fish NJ?  I love to cook.


----------



## itinerant

Good.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> you don't like fish NJ?  I love to cook.


I thought you were calling my name.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> This sucks


And what exactly is that ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Cooking and people being home messing with my quite time.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Cooking and people being home messing with my quite time.


+1


----------



## thekzieg

Still at work.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Still at work.


Who is that ?


----------



## thekzieg

Me. Still working.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Still at work.


Are you alone with dirty crazy lady?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> you don't like fish NJ?  I love to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were calling my name.
Click to expand...

In that case hey Fish (you should be able to affor that c now!) check this out!


http://www.iflscience.com/technology/forget-red-truck-dubais-firemen-will-soon-be-riding-jetpacks


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Are you alone with dirty crazy lady?


No, thank God. We're all still on west coast time.


----------



## akwooly

i have worked with crazy,it is tough.  She was a bully.but think she was seriously bi-polar.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> No, thank God. We're all still on west coast time.


She should be with you.


----------



## matt267 PE

West coast time sucks. You have to wait too long for beer time.


----------



## itinerant

10 more minutes


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> She should be with you.


We're both here, but there are buffer people. She's bothering a different coworker right now. Poor guy.



matt267 said:


> West coast time sucks. You have to wait too long for beer time.


But we get to sleep in every day!


----------



## matt267 PE

Good point.


----------



## itinerant

Go home now.


----------



## thekzieg

Snack time [beer]


----------



## akwooly

one more meeting for the day.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> you don't like fish NJ?  I love to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were calling my name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case hey Fish (you should be able to affor that c now!) check this out!http://www.iflscience.com/technology/forget-red-truck-dubais-firemen-will-soon-be-riding-jetpacks
Click to expand...

I saw this. Taking a jet pack to a fire....not sure I'm on board


----------



## matt267 PE

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## thekzieg

Almost time for the bus


----------



## envirotex

At the other coast.


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, you're kinda lost in the middle.


----------



## akwooly

Still at work!


----------



## thekzieg

Traffic spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Tacos for dinner. We're good then, not feeling it now though


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> West coast time sucks. You have to wait too long for beer time.


I'm finding that out


----------



## itinerant

Alright. Time to go now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed


----------



## itinerant

Time to go home


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

'Bout damn time


----------



## NJmike PE

Shut up Ken


----------



## akwooly

Yeah, Ken.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dang it Ken!


----------



## itinerant

The Intouchable


----------



## P-E

C'mon Ken


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Bored, someone entertain me


----------



## itinerant

You should tell RG about that.


----------



## akwooly

Busy night. Now off to bed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

eh, sleep is for the weak


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm weak


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

knot


----------



## P-E

Sailor


----------



## matt267 PE

Pirate


----------



## P-E

Booty


----------



## NJmike PE

bum


----------



## matt267 PE

get a job


----------



## P-E

Apply


----------



## matt267 PE

denied


----------



## P-E

Failed


----------



## akwooly

Morning thoracic flow warm up


----------



## P-E

I feel like throwing up too.


----------



## matt267 PE

whatever you say.


----------



## P-E

Oops wrong kind of flow


----------



## matt267 PE

was he talking about jizz?


----------



## P-E

I'd rather knot no


----------



## Lumber Jim

me neither


----------



## matt267 PE

let's just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I check ncees this morning. Nothing there yet.


----------



## P-E

Don't forget to check pcs too


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Don't forget to check pcs too


cs:

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Morning spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is lunchtime spam


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Don't forget to check pcs too


luckily, I don't have to deal with them.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ITS FRIDAY!!! Thank you Charity "Event" tomorrow


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> luckily, I don't have to deal with them.


You should check anyway


----------



## akwooly

Ken 3.0 said:


> Is lunchtime spam


Shut up Ken. It's breakfast time.


----------



## P-E

Seriously


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You and your west coast bullshit. Can we segregate them already?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can we make OH part of Canada?


----------



## thekzieg

I'd vote for that.


----------



## matt267 PE

So it's settled....


----------



## NJmike PE

all in favor


----------



## thekzieg

bye Ken


----------



## NJmike PE

motion passed. later sucka


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry Ken, you've voted off the island.


----------



## akwooly

enjoy the publicly funded health care system Ken!


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> enjoy the publicly funded health care system Ken!


Sounds good eh


----------



## itinerant

Nothing happens


----------



## matt267 PE

almost snack time.


----------



## akwooly

coffee.


----------



## thekzieg

can someone bring me more coffee?


----------



## matt267 PE

ask Amanda


----------



## itinerant

Herbal tea.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Herbal weed tea.


fixt

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> ask Amanda


Her response, "biiiitch pleeeeeease." Ugh.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Her response, "biiiitch pleeeeeease." Ugh.


She called you a what now ??


----------



## thekzieg

Like I said, she crazy.


----------



## akwooly

i think Amanda is creating a hostile work environment.


----------



## thekzieg

If she was gone I'd be soooooooo bored. I'd have to actually work.


----------



## itinerant

We don't have any Amanda in our office.


----------



## P-E

We've had many


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Like I said, she crazy.


You've mentioned that's she's crazy, but is she hot?

Where are we here:


----------



## itinerant

So you never had to work


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> You've mentioned that's she's crazy, but is she hot?
> 
> Where are we here:


I already posted a picture of her, Matt. Pay attention!


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I already posted a picture of her, Matt. Pay attention!


Yeah Matt. Pay attention.


----------



## matt267 PE

shit.... I missed it.


----------



## itinerant

Well for Matt's sake paste her picture again.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Ohhh....you really work with this crazy


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup,

I just found it: (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/25794-october-2015-spamfest/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7306607)

I don't know. If you can clean her up a bit, she me be in the "fun zone." But I suspect she's too close to the "danger zone."


----------



## thekzieg

Yeah, from her stories I'd say she used to be fun...but now...yikes


----------



## matt267 PE

There's potential:


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if Charlie Sheen would know.


----------



## itinerant

If you clean her a little bit more than necessary she might become an unicorn.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> If you clean her a little bit more than necessary she might become an unicorn.


no no no, she's way too crazy to be there.


----------



## thekzieg

Every girl is too crazy to be there.


----------



## matt267 PE

A guy can dream though.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Every girl is too crazy to be there.


Prophetic words. You should be careful of feminists.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Prophetic words. You should be careful of feminists.


We don't have those here.

Edit:

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

You know why every girl is at least a little crazy? Cause it's super fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> You know why every girl is at least a little crazy? Cause it's super fun.


say's the girl with the eye twitch


----------



## NJmike PE

shes a crazy cat lady


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## thekzieg

Aspiring crazy cat lady. I don't have a cat yet.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

I wish I was that cool.


----------



## NJmike PE

Better?


----------



## thekzieg

?????


----------



## itinerant

Did those cats fuck on steroids ?


----------



## matt267 PE

zieg,

You have your own action figure:


----------



## thekzieg

HAHAHA! I'm so popular!!!


----------



## itinerant

Amanda will be jealous.


----------



## akwooly

lunch.


----------



## thekzieg

The wife pack you a spam sandwich again?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

Might be what they have in abundance.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg said:


> The wife pack you a spam sandwich again?


not today.  6 oz sirloin steak, 2 tablespoons of peanut butter, banana and 1 cup spinach.


----------



## thekzieg

So precise. Wow.


----------



## itinerant

1300 before going home today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Matt pass


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did Matt pass gas


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## itinerant

Matt fucked up.


----------



## akwooly

one more iti


----------



## itinerant

1300

Done. Thanks for the assist.


----------



## NJmike PE

Matt = failed


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stop stating the obvious Mike ^


----------



## P-E

One more hour


----------



## thekzieg

Christmas party time. Free wine here I come!

P.S. Be thankful none of you have to suffer through wearing nylons.


----------



## Road Guy

How do you know that? There's some strange birds here...


----------



## thekzieg

Fair point.


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> How do you know that? There's some strange birds here...


Who?


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> How do you know that? There's some strange birds here...


don't judge me.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So, since I have been voted out of the country, that makes me a refugee.

Sweet, free food, money and medicine! And all of you can pay for it!!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> So, since I have been voted out of the country, that makes me a refugee.
> 
> Sweet, free food, money and medicine! And all of you can pay for it!!!


This seems to have backfired...


----------



## akwooly

Ken 3.0 said:


> So, since I have been voted out of the country, that makes me a refugee.
> 
> Sweet, free food, money and medicine! And all of you can pay for it!!!


there is actually a process and we are denying your entry/re-entry. you don't just get to show up and say you are a refugee.


----------



## P-E

Seriously


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

akwooly said:


> 7 minutes ago, Ken 3.0 said: So, since I have been voted out of the country, that makes me a refugee. Sweet, free food, money and medicine! And all of you can pay for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> there is actually a process and we are denying your entry/re-entry. you don't just get to show up and say you are a refugee.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you forgot who is running this country. I'm here to stay!


----------



## akwooly

Ken 3.0 said:


> Perhaps you forgot who is running this country. I'm here to stay!


NJ is about to make your deportation permanent.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nah, NJ is close to exile anyways.


----------



## akwooly

you're still here?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> you're still here?


yup


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'm here to stay. I've planted my flag. I am the supreme ruler of Kenapolis! Bow before me you heathens!


----------



## itinerant

I just cleansed my soul with some herbal tea. So its okay lets wait for the others to bow before you.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm throwing rocks tonight. Mark it Dude.


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## envirotex

Que?


----------



## slickjohannes

So.... Results are usually posted by turkey day, right?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

slickjohannes said:


> So.... Results are usually posted by turkey day, right?


----------



## itinerant

Owned.


----------



## akwooly

Over the line!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Over the line!


----------



## akwooly

Ouch.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Ouch.


So many bear gifs...which to pick?


----------



## P-E

So wrong


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> So wrong


----------



## matt267 PE

It's too early for this shjt.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

keep the spam alive


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

I got my email

my boarding pass is ready to print.


----------



## itinerant

Great.... go to the terminal and print it now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a coffee.


----------



## itinerant

Nice Colombian coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

that's sounds about right.


----------



## itinerant

And a couple of donuts.


----------



## matt267 PE

they don't sell donuts at the cafe.


----------



## itinerant

Fuck it. Just quit.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, then I'll need coffee and a job.


----------



## itinerant

You don't want to quit your job, but quit coffee. You don't have a donut.


----------



## matt267 PE

What are you trying to say?


----------



## itinerant

you need a coffee and a donut and working at a place which dosen't sell both isn't worth it.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I need a coffee.


It's about time Matt


----------



## thekzieg

Good morning!

View attachment 7616


----------



## itinerant

Crazy cat lady is here.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Crazy cat lady is here.


you mock, but just imagine if I weren't here!


----------



## P-E

Less cats?


----------



## thekzieg

Exactly. Horrrrrrrrrrible


----------



## itinerant

Yeah I can imagine.


----------



## matt267 PE

still need coffee.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## matt267 PE

it's almost time


----------



## itinerant

And then you have a meeting.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, I just left one. Not going to another one. Unless they have donuts.


----------



## Lumber Jim

in a meeting now...


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> in a meeting now...


are there donuts?


----------



## itinerant

Get over donuts Mike. Its lunch time.


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing wrong with donuts for lunch.


----------



## itinerant

He said beer'o clock.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is this the crazy donut lady? She's kinda cute:


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Get over donuts Mike. Its lunch time.










matt267 said:


> nothing wrong with donuts for lunch.


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's your lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

I found a pic of Mike making donuts for the office party


----------



## NJmike PE

that's f-in funny


----------



## matt267 PE

Do it.


----------



## itinerant

Don(u)t do it


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Don(u)t do it


----------



## itinerant

I miss her.


----------



## P-E

Waiting to board.   Going home.


----------



## itinerant

Bon Voyage. Have a good eye candy serving you beer.


----------



## P-E

Thanks.  Can't wait to get back to my beer fridge.


----------



## matt267 PE

are they serving spam?


----------



## itinerant

If it took him this long, then no they aren't serving spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

or he's too busy eating spam to spam.


----------



## P-E

In Phoenix waiting for the long flight.   Seems to be lunch time here.


----------



## itinerant

So no spam ?


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch time = beer time


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> lunch time = beer time=herbal tea time


fixt


----------



## P-E

Spam time until next flight


----------



## matt267 PE

Are there any donut shops around? itinerant is hungry for some.


----------



## matt267 PE

Also, where did the crazy cat lady go?


----------



## itinerant

Einstein brothers Bagels at any airport. The go to place.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

now that looks.....interesting. But where's the bacon?


----------



## itinerant

Thats a nice thick cream cover.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## itinerant

pams


----------



## matt267 PE

amsp


----------



## thekzieg

maps


----------



## itinerant

SAMP


----------



## P-E

Amps


----------



## itinerant

PSAM


----------



## thekzieg

pmas


----------



## itinerant

pmsa


----------



## matt267 PE

PMS all all week.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## itinerant

mpas


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> mpas


Not a word.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam bot spam.


----------



## P-E

I could not would not on a plane


----------



## matt267 PE

Would you could you in the rain?


----------



## P-E

I could not would not in the rain


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> Not a word.


Not every palindrome of a permutation from spam is a word.


----------



## matt267 PE

Would you could you with a hooker?


----------



## P-E

Is there bacon involved?


----------



## itinerant

Maybe


----------



## P-E

Radio silence time.  See you on the east coast


----------



## itinerant

Oh well.... Friday evening, lets go spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## itinerant

No nobody said that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, ok.


----------



## itinerant

Go back to spamming now.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## akwooly

lunch


----------



## itinerant

Weed time


----------



## thekzieg

beef jerky for lunch.


----------



## itinerant

Good.


----------



## Lumber Jim

back just in time to leave again

Cool, Top

:bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

Not yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now?


----------



## itinerant

Neah.


----------



## thekzieg

Now.


----------



## itinerant

Nope.


----------



## thekzieg

You're not the boss of me.


----------



## itinerant

I don't want to be anyone's boss.


----------



## matt267 PE

How about now?


----------



## thekzieg

Yep.


----------



## itinerant

YEP


----------



## akwooly

Friday. almost see the weekend!


----------



## thekzieg

Friday = bonus coffee!!!


----------



## itinerant

Friday = Day before 13th


----------



## matt267 PE

What


----------



## itinerant

Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Pizza


----------



## itinerant

Veggie Delight Pizza


----------



## thekzieg

Red Robin and Hunger Games


----------



## matt267 PE

Jlaw


----------



## thekzieg

Is my hero


----------



## itinerant

Hunger Games !! What ????


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Peeta bread or Tandoori Roti ?


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it. I had heart burn before the pizza. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## thekzieg

Beer should help!

Edit:

Top!!

default_bananalama.gif


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we still having the stripper party?


----------



## itinerant

yeah we can ask Amanda to strip for us.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Back in Boston


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Back in Boston


Sorry to hear


----------



## P-E

Not pardise, but better than Newark


----------



## itinerant

So haws bastan doin coldwaise


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What


----------



## akwooly

bad elf


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> So haws bastan doin coldwaise


It's not south CA


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## akwooly

Anyone working on some interesting projects?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Anyone working on some interesting projects?


Just cleaning up a ---- of a power plant design courtesy of our engineering firm


----------



## P-E

Turbines or recip?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Turbines or recip?


Aero derivatives


----------



## P-E

Like a large GE lm ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yep lms100s


----------



## P-E

A thing of beauty. I'll drink to that


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> A thing of beauty. I'll drink to that


Truly bad ass machines, stunning beauty when they start up


----------



## P-E

time for another beer


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Anyone working on some interesting projects?


Nope


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey is mad


----------



## P-E

Upset mad or crazy mad?

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Too bad not sexy crazy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I did not help dry off dog after his bath.


----------



## P-E

Someone's in the dog house and it ain't the dog.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Out of dog house


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Out of dog house


What? Best back in there.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

woke up to find my credit card number was stolen...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was it a hooker?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Was it a hooker?


Nope, whoever stole charged $338 to Walmart, then immediately applied at Cupid.com and Match.com, they seem like a lonely person....not quite as popular as the hooker


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> Nope, whoever stole charged $338 to Walmart, then immediately applied at Cupid.com and Match.com, they seem like a lonely person....not quite as popular as the hooker


Looks like they needed clothes for their big date.


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> What


yup


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Nope, whoever stole charged $338 to Walmart, then immediately applied at Cupid.com and Match.com, they seem like a lonely person....not quite as popular as the hooker


338 at. Walmart. The guy is seriously an idiot


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Spam stuff


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Spam stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

So that's where spam comes from.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

What are we doing here?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


>


Budget cuts to defense ?


----------



## thekzieg

Spamming


----------



## itinerant

more spamming


----------



## akwooly

Saturday night!


----------



## P-E

Another beer


----------



## itinerant

Cold night.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Cold night.


Very. Too bad I'm too stubborn to stop wearing summer clothes. #floridaforever #oopsdontlivethereanymore


----------



## matt267 PE

spam stuff


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Good time to be an engineer


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

would spam


----------



## itinerant

Sunday spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Help I've fallen and can't get up


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Help I've fallen and can't get it up


Fixt


----------



## itinerant

What the fur


----------



## P-E

Pointless spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## itinerant

Totally pointless spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## maryannette

Rainy day football spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

waiting for results spam


----------



## itinerant

Lunchtime spam


----------



## matt267 PE

move along folks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> move along folks.


No thanks


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Afternoon spam


----------



## matt267 PE

little late for afternoon.


----------



## P-E

4:00 games still on though

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Way not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not top


----------



## itinerant

Not on top


----------



## P-E

Pop top


----------



## NJmike PE

Pop tart


----------



## matt267 PE

Middle


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

You called?


----------



## itinerant

Herbal tea is good. Always. Anytime.


----------



## envirotex

It's cold outside. 37F.


----------



## itinerant

Seems like a bad time to gout now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

Now there's someone who likes his job.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Just finished my eggnog


----------



## itinerant

3 hours and nobody posted. What a waste of valuable time working.


----------



## matt267 PE

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate holiday week spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

What holiday?


----------



## itinerant

No holiday. Work full day wednesday, the drive is better in the school zones.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Ain't no rest for the wicked


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday:


----------



## itinerant

SPAM.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## itinerant

3481


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## itinerant

post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

have another piece.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7622


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## itinerant

I HATE SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

And it makes your night too.


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> Monday


The IT crowd is such a great show.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## itinerant

what a bad week to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hang in there @itinerant, it gets worse.


----------



## Lumber Jim

can't wait for the turkey high.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Hang in there @itinerant, it gets worse.


Thanks Mr.Murphy. Your laws are infallible.


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Thanks Mr.Murphy. Your laws are infallible.


Keep it up and you'll learn about Darwin next.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Keep it up and you'll learn about Darwin next.


You are right. It only gets worse.


----------



## P-E

Now that's the spirit


----------



## itinerant

Do I have an option.


----------



## P-E

Nope


----------



## itinerant

I know.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

&lt;rant&gt;

I hate Thanksgiving Meal. Theres nothing more boring and bland than turkey.  Now it seems like everyone wants to have this meal many many times around thanksgiving?! NO Thank you.  I want my chicken wings, not turkey the day before thanksgiving.  I dont need a team thanksgiving meal, a plant thanksgiving meal, a friends thanksgiving meal and a family thanksgiving meal?  Wheres the opt out of all thanksgiving meals button?

&lt;/rant&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> ...I hate Thanksgiving Meal. Theres nothing more boring and bland than turkey....


Have you ever cooked turkey wrapped in bacon? It's how I cook it ever year.

Similar to this:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Have you ever cooked turkey wrapped in bacon? It's how I cook it ever year.
> 
> Similar to this:


Now that I could probably get behind!


----------



## thekzieg

Does the turkey skin still get crispy if you put the bacon on top?


----------



## itinerant

LUNCH TIME


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Does the turkey skin still get crispy if you put the bacon on top?


Not really, but the bacon gets crispy. One year, I put the bacon under the skin so it was right on top of the meat.The skin would crisp up then.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Have you ever cooked turkey wrapped in bacon? It's how I cook it ever year.
> 
> Similar to this:


I'm actually doing this on Friday for our FD Thanksgiving. I'm buying about 3# of beautiful REAL bacon (@knight1fox3) for a 20# bird. I will post pics


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

That's some fancy bacon work!


----------



## matt267 PE

@NJmike PE is just showing off now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wings for lunch


----------



## itinerant

LUNCH TIME SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lunch is over, get to work. This page ain't going to spam itself.


----------



## itinerant

Fuck that. Can we write a script for this page to spam by itself.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## akwooly

Hi, Bye.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Fuck that. Can we write a script for this page to spam by itself.


Don't even suggest it. I joked about it once and almost got banned.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Don't even suggest it. I joked about it once and almost got banned.


:Chris:

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Joked about it.  Right.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Don't even suggest it. I joked about it once and almost got banned.


Yup. I was serious about it.

P.S.I know a damn about writing scripts though.


----------



## matt267 PE

the fox knows more.


----------



## itinerant

I know. But I know something better. SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is good.

Let's stick to spam.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Post lunch spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

tired spam


----------



## itinerant

Need a long weekend spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

I think @Ken 3.0 has crabs.


----------



## itinerant

I have been through a desert on a horse with no name.


----------



## matt267 PE

Did it rain?


----------



## thekzieg

It did, but it fell mainly on the plain.


----------



## itinerant

It rained but I passed the desert by then.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Don't even suggest it. I joked about it once and almost got banned.


I vote we ban Ken 3.0!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I second the motion


----------



## NJmike PE

motion passed! Bye Ken


----------



## itinerant

bye Ken.


----------



## roscodog05

bye ken.... dick!


----------



## NJmike PE

/\ I like this guy


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## itinerant

3550


----------



## Dark Knight

And I think this is a TOP beatches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itinerant

nope


----------



## Dark Knight

Yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Well played DK


----------



## itinerant

Right.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mad elf Monday


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7624


----------



## itinerant

Fuck Monday.


----------



## akwooly

embrace monday.


----------



## thekzieg

It's Thursday.


----------



## itinerant

No. It ain't Thursday for sure.


----------



## thekzieg

Days this week: Sunday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday.


----------



## itinerant

Cat Lady in wonderland.


----------



## Lumber Jim

tomorrow is Thursday.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's the proper way to look at it LJ


----------



## Lumber Jim

Thirsty Thursday...


----------



## thekzieg

You're all just jealous.


----------



## akwooly

oh, it is definitely a Monday!


----------



## itinerant

Looks like it is about to it.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Mad elf Monday


Trillium night.


----------



## itinerant

It is a cold night.


----------



## thekzieg

On a scale from 1-10, how nightmareish do you think it'll be to go to Costco on Wednesday?


----------



## itinerant

Shop online and hope servers serve you well.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

F


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

U


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

All


----------



## akwooly

STFU Ken


----------



## itinerant

Back home spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> F





Ken 3.0 said:


> U





Ken 3.0 said:


> All





Ken 3.0 said:


>


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Oh, I see you bitches are erasing my posts now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Oh, I see you bitches are erasing my posts now.


and editing them!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

That too.


----------



## itinerant

whats happening


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop picking on Ken


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Stop picking on Ken


Are you volunteering to take his place?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No worries Matt, someone will screw up and give me blowing capabilities eventually and I will exact my revenge.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Pwnt


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Are you volunteering to take his place?


----------



## itinerant

Ok Mike dont break the rule. No double posting man


----------



## NJmike PE

They are my rules


----------



## akwooly

Ken 3.0 said:


> No worries Matt, someone will screw up and give me blowing capabilities eventually and I will exact my revenge.


Shut up Ken.


----------



## itinerant

Ok.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

boring...move on people....move on....


----------



## P-E

Mmm trillium.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Mmm trillium.


Beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

Always


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope. bottom


----------



## akwooly

Not top. Or bottom.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Amberbock here...no good craft places nearby.


----------



## P-E

Another NY team bites the dust.


----------



## akwooly

Pretty sure the pats cheated.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Pretty sure the pats cheated.


Duh...


----------



## NJmike PE

We'll get them in the Super Bowl, like we always do


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's the spam-bot itinerant at this morning?


----------



## P-E

Drank too much herbal tea


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn... He's still here


----------



## matt267 PE

no he's not


----------



## NJmike PE

must be a hologram


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

hologram


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

when?


----------



## Lumber Jim

random post


----------



## itinerant

Good Morning


----------



## Lumber Jim

what's good about it?


----------



## itinerant

The work isnt heavy today


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> what's good about it?


You woke up on the right side of the grass.


----------



## itinerant

Right


----------



## Lumber Jim

I need a beer to toast the occasion (of waking up on the right side of the grass)


----------



## Dark Knight

Today is my Friday.... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> I need a beer to toast the occasion (of waking up on the right side of the grass)


----------



## Lumber Jim

Could that be billable?

Top! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

you should try.


----------



## itinerant

I tried and it is billable. Only you pay the bill to the stripper/hooker.


----------



## matt267 PE

No freebies?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> No freebies?


NO!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn....


----------



## NJmike PE

is it thursday yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> is it thursday yet?


Yes.


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## itinerant

You can haggle with the hooker for an extra lap dance


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## itinerant

No blow. Thats out of budget.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I blow


----------



## NJmike PE

you'll get no arguments here


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we still spamming?


----------



## NJmike PE

IDK, Ken blows...


----------



## matt267 PE

obviously


----------



## NJmike PE

where is all the rum?


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Who is up for some wild fun ??


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

So Matt dosen't want it.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So Matt dosen't want it.


Well, it depends on who's giving it.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Well, it depends on who's giving it.


Also depends what you are expecting.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Ok. Who is up for some wild fun ??


does it include running crazy through the desert in search of hookers and cocaine?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> does it include running crazy through the desert in search of hookers and cocaine?


Search hookers is acceptable. No running, no cocaine.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Running Sucks!


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


> Running Sucks!


not exactly...


----------



## P-E

I suddenly have the urge to go for a run.


----------



## itinerant

No you really won't.


----------



## matt267 PE

well played mike.


----------



## P-E

power-engineer said:


> I suddenly have the urge to go for a run.


A beer run


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> well played mike.


NSFW at engineering firm.


----------



## thekzieg

Hate to break it to you guys, but she's clearly in pain. Running + boobs = OUCH.


----------



## P-E

She's taking one for the team


----------



## matt267 PE

She's putting on a good show. That's all I care about.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Hate to break it to you guys, but she's clearly in pain. Running + boobs = OUCH.


You want to say she is hurting herself on purpose.


----------



## P-E

S&amp;M?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You want to say she is hurting herself on purpose.


She's likely being chased by @power-engineer


----------



## P-E

I wouldn't mind chasing anyone on a beach about now


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> I wouldn't mind chasing anyone on a beach about now


Really ?


----------



## P-E

Vs cold Boston weather, yes


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> Vs cold Boston weather, yes


I guess bouncing boobs are tempting enough.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Hate to break it to you guys, but she's clearly in pain. Running + boobs = OUCH.


pics supporting your personal conclusion, or it's not true


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> pics supporting your personal conclusion, or it's not true


+1 and if any of your friends or a group of friends have a pic like that, we can research about the causes better.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> +1 and if any of your friends or a group of friends have a pic like that, we can research about the causes better.


Smart, a larger sample...well larger samples would be better....


----------



## thekzieg

Nice try guys.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Nice try guys.


Oh common you don't need to be shy. Neither do your friends. 

TOP POST


----------



## thekzieg

^ Banned for making it weird


----------



## matt267 PE

Why does PPI think I need to buy a new CERM?


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 said:


> Why does PPI think I need to buy a new CERM?


Because that is what they do.


----------



## thekzieg

PPI still thinks I need to pass the FE. Idiots.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> ^ Banned for making it weird


agreed


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Why does PPI think I need to buy a new CERM?


They know you are going to need a new one the next time.


----------



## thekzieg

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAFQAVAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAGBwAEBQIBAwj/xAA4EAACAQMDAgMFBQYHAAAAAAABAgMABBEFEiExQQYTURQiYYGRIzJxscEHUmKh0fEVJUOCkuHw/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAAF/8QAIxEAAgICAgEEAwAAAAAAAAAAAAECAxESBDEhEyJBUTJCYf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AZi844rG1/W3064WFLTzRtB3b8YNbqDcQAOfSh3WohczTjZiSNeUbrjHpWGWceDdx1CVmJmHf+OHskR2s4QrNj3nPBrKuvH2rSo3kJbxDsQpJrOnurE3MkV35TlcqoZumaGLu6tbWYw+05jTouScVanVvDQedR6eJR6N+78R6zcKA+oTszfuHaB9K2dN1VLizjt7pyZxxnPJ/rS+k1qFCTEHbp14riPxBKlwJooVVgw2knoKtOEXHBjotlXPI8PD+pMrCwun7fYsT2/dojhkKnFJUeIbudFcAKcgqf1oll8TajLH58TLFAMCUyHbg47GpVXYWsjRzOOlLeL7GpHLuXBP1r13RQN8qL+LUrLnxJL5jJ5n2Ii8wlZixPoBgdarRX/t1o8zpNGSMpIScPjuSe1F3L6MqgNzIblMOPVcYqUjr7WLu0n8q21O6UAe+EkJXd3xjtUoq3+A1HLEclOepFVNd0hF1EahbrmVlxL9pjIHbH1pbahA/szwrMQBkMC5GG7UKPHI8g85DvIwuWzntnNJVFTizVyISosWCx4piCatOfdxvOAvNCsum3N3cs0CjaT1c4rYkSQFs564GBxViFTA0bMNnvD8ef71SNWi8At5Ur5LfoGL3Tp7EI0+0h+m05wfQ1XhXLhRjk8Zpg6nbxy2b2V5GuHUFJQMYYjr8jQAY3jneFwVlQ4x8aEJ7LydyaFW1r0xp+HfCEszWpvLtt5dSREo2kZ6c0X+L/DtpLIjcRFRhXC5A4xgjvXy8NTeVY2szH3ljU5+VXNV1EXUTYOD2zUbJaYZOCc+2BFxp+t20IhtbSG6tyoRpLbltvc885+VY14kz6fJJPa3FuqSeUsbZXCdc4PrW/Hry210VmDREH7w6Gt218SCRBi7Rh/EQaKlBnShNAA81vahI0sxdAoG38nGe3HpUplLrikZ8+P5AVK7EPsHv+jB8XXUNjdK0arKskYbrx+NLi91sm+meCEIoOAg94DB/6FGuv6Dq9yLhri4a62sfJnG1Nwz02gc46gg89OKWUoKl85zu5JGD9KNCabNPLvjbGKS6LX+LTK5f7zHoGHSrTN4glVJPZLh1ddy+4SCPXHzrKs7K61O4FtYwtNOwJCrgYAHJJPAA9TTZu9OYWFoLfdsWAMpK9x1Hr0GfrT22uGBeJxo3tpvABSzX3lJDP56tGv3dhU1WSyW4vllkbcpUeZlsEY46nrRzdWYubQrEyPJg5XOAfhQrcZhO4hlOeMDDbeMfn1palssj8yTg1D4C/RtZtdN05LN52cDgvKSSo9OBX3/xyzu2aO0keQgZ4QgfU0BTKzkjc2B2Y5x/79a6tJTG4khyGTkEDOcdj86aVKkjJC3EvK8Bzb2aXsZZPvZwwNdtpCxDHlDceOlfCw1a2SKO8hycHbKme39fT4UV2jRXaC4Uh42GUPqKxuLXg22LHuj0zIitliQIqgAVKIBaRN7x717Xakdi7qlvFFatGkYVeTx6k5JPxJJNfm/UI3tbu4t2OTE5TI9Qa/Q3iLWLcLKsauzDPAX9elIzW7C5utVu7lIiizPux1q8Jrbsm4PBufsWt5Z/GistrFNCkDiVpP8ASBIww/iyMY9CaYbs9rrk2lNZzm2lDNHLtVkDZILZUADJx26568UIfsYt2tPFM3npJl7YqmxTtzuB979Cf1poeMPDCapH7Vb3ctldAKpnhbaSAcqD6jPb41Scd1lHVTdU8il1qa40fVpQgAGc4z2PYfDNDGpamzzFcbAGLlQM8nHHSmFrHgua5uTPfX8kkhBO5IwoDc8/lxSx1mDytUnjEm8IQNw4zxS0pxfk08zkQu/E89uYnLbmUHPQfKvTqUnCqOF7H8jVIjsDXDcdcfKtGTz8GzZ6ncyMytIFQL1wMn0/KmT+zWb2rSrkeYXC3J6noCq8D5g0OeBNBjvLGC82oWZ2LM6hshSVwM/X5fGmdYwx20QjQAAdgMdhUbIfsaIXez0ywE4r2uwwA6E15UcHFzULBXQjaDu5ND95o8Bz9ku48AEd6MZOck1VECu24jn9KRoZMHdD00aVdC5iU9DuUcbuO9HCyJNa7lIKsOe+D3FZDwDdhfTmurKeO1ZhO7jzDtjUglc/kD1p6p4ePgScc+TN1dcK+3sDX5z1Af5hcO2CTM5+HU0+fEut2cCFVkLuc5CITj16UkpdMv7uaWYwBDI5fDsBjJzirKSyT1eDKx15/Gudu73QMlumAa1E0O9OS6xj/dVgeGpmUeZcLG/bC7sflT7oGrGL4BhFv4asVPJKs/8AyYtj+dbjagntbRq2duAykdD1/WhfR5Lm0s4rdZiQiBQQuOBxV2H3SWA5zkn1NJOzZYDGDTyFKTKyghh9alDyXUu3j+dSpFBjNzgHpmuyAAcVKlKwlWUnnnuKkqgxYPSpUoIPwD13p9rJOxaIZrHvdMtUyVj7Zr2pSroYyrmxtxMihMAn8v715Law9dvapUpgMtwQRgDA7V9NgEJxxzXtSmFZxGBsFSpUrgH/2Q==

Snack Spam


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> They know you are going to need a new one the next time.


I thought you got banned?

You and Ken should hang out.


----------



## thekzieg

I can't wait to watch Home Alone with my nephews. That movie really holds up.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I thought you got banned?
> 
> You and Ken should hang out.


We will....just waiting for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be there soon enough. Don't you worry.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

F u too matt.

You start studying yet?


----------



## itinerant

Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> F u too matt.
> 
> You start studying yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

This thread better hurry up and get to 10K so the results can come out.


----------



## thekzieg

Is that how it works?? Shit.

SPAM.


----------



## itinerant

We should ask the Mods to put a 4 day moratorium on double posting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

When was the last time that happened?


----------



## thekzieg

You need spam to get you through the holiday?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> We should ask the Mods to put a 4 day moratorium on double posting.


But you have to ask really nice.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> But you have to ask really nice.


We should ask the crazy cat lady to bribe the mods with some of her pics while "running"


----------



## itinerant

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

^ You're banned. I'll make sure everyone else can double post though.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> We should ask the crazy cat lady to bribe the mods with some of her pics while "running"


These are the cat lady's friends:


----------



## thekzieg

Here are my friends running on a treadmill...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Half Day! What uP!


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Ok. What does Mike have the hots for ?


Trees


----------



## itinerant

So Long friends. Herbal Tea time.


----------



## matt267 PE

enjoy


----------



## Lumber Jim

well that was interesting.


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> They know you are going to need a new one the next time.


Not gonna help


----------



## Dark Knight

Do not worry and be vigilant. One of these mornings Sapper will show up and declare a free for all. Meaning spamming frenzy time. Usually happens after Thanksgiving.


----------



## itinerant

Why does it have to be after Thanksgiving ?


----------



## Dark Knight

Hangover is ...over??????


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> Do not worry and be vigilant. One of these mornings Sapper will show up and declare a free for all. Meaning spamming frenzy time. Usually happens after Thanksgiving.


Sap retired. RG put me in charge of these spam-a-thons. We've had a few here and there, I'm just trying to make it last to the release of the exam results


----------



## Dark Knight

Just saw that. Well, it is up to you then my friend. Your thread...your rules. You can declare the spam-a-thon any time you want.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> Just saw that. Well, it is up to you then my friend. Your thread...your rules. You can declare the spam-a-thon any time you want.


It's all good. we've been getting some new users in here this time around. At some point, the rules will get trashed. just wanna keep them on their toes till then


----------



## itinerant

So Mike, when is the free for all ?


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> So Mike, when is the free for all ?


After you're asleep and before you wake up.


----------



## Dark Knight

Gotta be soon. We are at 3719 right now, including mine.


----------



## itinerant

25 per page


----------



## Dark Knight

Not even half way there....


----------



## itinerant

Yeah that is true. We need to ban Matt.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Dark Knight

itinerant said:


> Yeah that is true. We need to ban Matt.


If Matt is banned this will never get done.


----------



## NJmike PE

that is false


----------



## itinerant

Alll right. Dont ban Matt. Live and Let Die. 

TOP Second time.


----------



## Dark Knight

I will ban myself. Have fun folks.

DK out!!!!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7627


----------



## itinerant

Dark Knight said:


> I will ban myself. Have fun folks.
> 
> DK out!!!!!!!!


Internet Suicide. After effects of online depression


----------



## matt267 PE

No one is getting banned today. Except maybe ken.


----------



## thekzieg

Frickin Ken, man.


----------



## itinerant

Ban is not a good option.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam is a good option.


----------



## itinerant

Spamming and herbal tea is a better option.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam and afternoon coffee is the best option.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

That's mike's favorite movies.


----------



## itinerant

Is that Andres Brevik or what ?


----------



## thekzieg

who?


----------



## itinerant

That Gay Ken doll picture.


----------



## thekzieg

ugh


----------



## itinerant

That is one crazy retard.


----------



## thekzieg

Friday bonus latte.


----------



## itinerant

Surprise !! Surprise !! Today is Tuesday.


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe for you mortals.


----------



## itinerant

I always doubted if you were gollum.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> That's mike's favorite movies.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

That is Mike


----------



## itinerant

Lets go home. 

TOP. Ha-trick.


----------



## P-E

This thread isn't gonna spam itself.


----------



## thekzieg

spilled coffee


----------



## itinerant

What happened to Matt ? Did they send him his results.


----------



## P-E

Who's Matt ?


----------



## itinerant

I guess a figment of my imagination.


----------



## thekzieg

Results are still pending.


----------



## itinerant

Ok. I guess its all good then,


----------



## thekzieg

One more hour till vacation!


----------



## knight1fox3

Back to work slackers!


----------



## akwooly

have fun on vacay cat.


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks AK! I'll spam you all from Oregon.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Work sux, have a good vacation


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks, Ken. You're a good dude.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## P-E

Charity dinner spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Shut up, Ken.


ouch


----------



## thekzieg

I fixed it.


----------



## itinerant

Crazy cat lady went alone or took all the kitty


----------



## thekzieg

I don't have a cat, so I'm taking my husband.


----------



## itinerant

Right. Have a nice time.


----------



## P-E

Wish I was home spam


----------



## Road Guy

Been a busy two days- someone summarize what i missed


----------



## P-E

Mostly about spam and abusing Ken.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I fixed it.






thekzieg said:


> I don't have a cat, so I'm taking my husband.


You fixed your husband? Does he know yet?



Road Guy said:


> Been a busy two days- someone summarize what i missed


I think Ken and itinerant both got banned.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

First row on the flight from Houston to Orlando. #tallpeopleproblems #happytallperson

top


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Damn spammed


----------



## matt267 PE

Give into the spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Never!! Muhahaha


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 1 hour ago, thekzieg said: I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes ago, thekzieg said: I don't have a cat, so I'm taking my husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fixed your husband? Does he know yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 minutes ago, Road Guy said: Been a busy two days- someone summarize what i missed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Ken and itinerant both got banned.
Click to expand...

NEVER!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> NEVER!


Only if by never you mean most likely soon


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

If Matt and Mike get away with some of the bullshit they pull, I feel confident in my statement.


----------



## itinerant

I guess yeah.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> If Matt and Mike get away with some of the bullshit they pull, I feel confident in my statement.


But you're not Matt or Mike. We don't apply rules fairly around here. That'd be boring


----------



## knight1fox3

I missed the last week and a half?  Do I need to hand out any ban-hammers?


----------



## itinerant

Right. A profile called Road Guy has posted somethings deserving a ban. Please ban that profile.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Agreed. Ban him!


----------



## itinerant

I guess thats all the time the fox had to post.


----------



## itinerant

TOP 4th time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> TOP 4th time


Nope


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I missed the last week and a half?  Do I need to hand out any ban-hammers?


Yes. Ken gets hit first.



itinerant said:


> Right. A profile called Road Guy has posted somethings deserving a ban. Please ban that profile.


Guest_itinerant


----------



## itinerant

Alright. Dont ban Road Guy. Looks like everyone here got sensitive about him.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Alright. Dont ban Road Guy. Looks like everyone here got sensitive about him.


He's THE boss idiot! He runs this board. He'll ban you


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> He's THE boss idiot! He runs this board. He'll ban you


I know, but  I refuse to believe he dosen't have a sens e of humor.


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 19 minutes ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> He's THE boss idiot! He runs this board. He'll ban you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but  I refuse to believe he dosen't have a sens e of humor.
Click to expand...

He does have a sense of humor. He gets a kick out banning people.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## itinerant

What the hell 

TOP 4th time


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you sure????


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## NJmike PE

ok, it's the day before Thanksgiving and no one other than me is going to actually be working so,

rules are removed until Monday, November 30th. Have at it. If we make it and through 10k, then I will extend it to a 15k, but rules are back in place 0800 EST on Monday.

Happy Spamming


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Wooden eye


----------



## P-E

Yes I wood


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wood[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Boring....


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes this type of spam is boring, but it has to be done.


----------



## envirotex

Dressing or stuffing?


----------



## matt267 PE

undress then stuff.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dressing

It's only stuffing if it's in the bird...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## Lumber Jim

The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Lumber Jim

gotta get to work


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Lumber Jim

see you later


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Lumber Jim

have a great day


----------



## matt267 PE

Lumber Jim said:


> The sooner this is done the sooner you get results!


Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Lumber Jim

Happy day before thanksgiving!!


----------



## matt267 PE

This is "turkey bacon"


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

^^top


----------



## matt267 PE

^^^top


----------



## matt267 PE

^^^^top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

let the motherf*cker burn


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo this is fun


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Gotta work


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

But


----------



## matt267 PE

^not top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't


----------



## matt267 PE

middle


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Want


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

To


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

almost bottom

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ha ha


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Close


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k here we come!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken, you've some work to do.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I know


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Long way to go


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

But


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

At least I'm trying


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

And I'm not rude


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Like


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Some


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bottom


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!

top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!

top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

no rules spamathon!

post 2100!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Summary of Thanksgiving:


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Happy Thanksgiving EB:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One more:


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> And I'm not rude


Don't be butt hurt. Getting butt hurt is like blood in the water to sharks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Somebody butt hurt?  Here you go, feel better:


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thats not gonna happen.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Thats not gonna happen.


we'll see


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw my office equivalent of this just now...asshat:


----------



## matt267 PE

beer time


----------



## matt267 PE

beer time


----------



## matt267 PE

beer time


----------



## matt267 PE

beer time


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

I am working not spamming


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am working not spamming [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am working not spamming [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am working not spamming [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am working not spamming [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am working not spamming [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

you lie


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

you lie too


----------



## itinerant

I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't lie. I always speak  what is convenient. [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]TOP bitches.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

easy now, Ken might get butthurt.


----------



## itinerant

Am sorry about it Ken.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked. No results.

TOP


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Am sorry about it Ken.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

1500 completed


----------



## itinerant

Ban Matt.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

nice try.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ban Matt. TOP again. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

If they ban me, I'll come back more annoying then they could ever imagine.


----------



## matt267 PE

If they ban me, I'll come back more annoying then they could ever imagine.


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## matt267 PE

where did you go?


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## itinerant

Awww Matt is talking bigggg...so cute


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## itinerant

Yeah what ? You changed from a fire engine to a droid android or what ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike, can you take care of itinernat. He's getting bold.


----------



## itinerant

Sorry GODS.


----------



## itinerant

Fuck being banned. Lets spam the hell out of this thread.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

butthurt spam


----------



## matt267 PE

butthurt spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

butthurt spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lets spam the hell out of this thread.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

butthurt spam


----------



## matt267 PE

butthurt spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to get something done today.


----------



## P-E

Damn I have to work


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I microwave the turkey?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I microwave the turkey?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I microwave the turkey?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I microwave the turkey?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I microwave the turkey?


----------



## itinerant

Turkey will be roasted by Russia.


----------



## matt267 PE

good point.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Damn work[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## thekzieg

Vacation, bitches.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Vacation too!


----------



## matt267 PE

"working" today

TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on in here?  Who authorized this?!


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on in here?  Who authorized this?!


Look man, I am just spamming here because Matt told me. You can ban him if you want to.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on in here?  Who authorized this?!








*I did Sir!*


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Look man, I am just spamming here because Matt told me. You can ban him if you want to.


Thanks bro.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's going on in here?  Who authorized this?!






itinerant said:


> Look man, I am just spamming here because Matt told me. You can ban him if you want to.


Fox, where did you leave that hammer?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hold on, i'll go check.


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Fox, where did you leave that hammer?


Looks like he traded it for a light saber


----------



## knight1fox3

Ah yes, right where I left it.....


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## knight1fox3

Stand by Ion Control...


----------



## Supe

Loving these animated GIFs!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> Stand by Ion Control...


Quick, fire the boob cannon


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bottom


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## itinerant

NOT TOP


----------



## itinerant

Everybody is spamming today.


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Everybody is spamming today.[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]now this is TOP. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

folk like to spam to no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

except for EG. She is the queen of interesting spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam tomorrow, no turkey allowed!


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> except for EG. She is the queen of interesting spam.


I don't know, but I tried to spam interesting and you asked me to shut up.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I don't know, but I tried to spam interesting and you asked me to shut up.


No. You threw me under the bus.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> No. You threw me under the bus.


I learned that from my boss.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I learned that from my boss.


Burn it down.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> except for EG. She is the queen of interesting spam.


speak ill not of the queen or

@engineergurl


----------



## matt267 PE

I would never talk ill of EG. I'm afraid of her.


----------



## P-E

I'm afraid to invoke her name


----------



## itinerant

Surprising but I have to work today


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]

:bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## itinerant

11


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

12


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

13


----------



## itinerant

14


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

15


----------



## itinerant

16


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

17


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Up


----------



## P-E

There


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

snipe


----------



## P-E

After lunch spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]After lunch spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

More spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Finished grocery shopping. Fig jam is hard to find. It was with the cheese.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

I think the snooty coffee shop forgot my order.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Yep. They definitely forgot.


----------



## thekzieg

Probably won't even get a free comp.


----------



## itinerant

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thekzieg

Damn snooty coffee.


----------



## P-E

Beer soon


----------



## thekzieg

But it tastes so good.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3

Fireball?



thekzieg said:


> Finished grocery shopping. Fig jam is hard to find. It was with the cheese.


Did you remember to get stuff to make jello shots?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Fireball?
> 
> Did you remember to get stuff to make jello shots?


Shit! Knew I forgot something.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


When will then be now?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

p-e is on a roll.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Lunch almost over


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer soon[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## P-E

Lunch over


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

Champagne soon.


----------



## itinerant

1600


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice try


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

burn


----------



## matt267 PE

resources


----------



## itinerant

Self Hate is the first step towards salvation .


----------



## NJmike PE

everyone give Ken a break. He's apparently going through some things


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not really, just been a shitty few weeks.

I am just biding my time til I got mod privileges, then I will destroy all of you.

:vadar:


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> Not really, just been a shitty few weeks.
> 
> I am just biding my time til I got mod privileges, then I will destroy all of you.
> 
> :vadar:




Getting Mod privileges, may be your road to salvation.


----------



## itinerant

Where are the other spammers ?


----------



## itinerant

Unwittingly I keep getting the TOP posts.


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## itinerant

11


----------



## itinerant

12


----------



## itinerant

13


----------



## itinerant

14


----------



## itinerant

16


----------



## itinerant

17


----------



## itinerant

18


----------



## itinerant

19


----------



## itinerant

20


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Unwittingly I keep getting the TOP posts.


they can very easily be lost.


----------



## itinerant

21


----------



## itinerant

22


----------



## itinerant

23


----------



## itinerant

24


----------



## itinerant

25


----------



## itinerant

27 posts back to back.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Unwittingly I keep getting the TOP posts.


Well, viewing it on tapatalk, you keep posting you got top in the middle of the page.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


Stop eating bean burritos for breakfast.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bottom


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bottom again


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Must be the near by highway demo work.


----------



## itinerant

100+ year old brick building ??? You should use your license to declare the building unfit.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Who just deleted 5 posts?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> 100+ year old brick building ??? You should use your license to declare the building unfit.


What license?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 100+ year old brick building ??? You should use your license to declare the building unfit.


I only have a driver's license.

TOP


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> What license?


I forgot , he still has to get his P.E. license. What the fuck.....


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I only have a driver's license.


My mistake Matt.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Just now, Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> What license?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot , he still has to get his P.E. license. What the fuck.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Did mike break the server?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


>


The faith militant. What a bull shit army


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> Did mike break the server?


 I also received a virus alert when that happened.  Mike what did you do ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Fear is a powerful motivator


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Probably trying to ban matt and dropped the ball


----------



## itinerant

Ken 3.0 said:


> Fear is a powerful motivator


What remains when you are over fear, desire, motivation ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Probably trying to ban matt and dropped the ball


They won't make that mistake again.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> They won't make that mistake again.


Was it a mistake Matt ?


----------



## NJmike PE

what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> what exactly are you referring to?


Trying to ban Matt.


----------



## itinerant

Noisy fucking people. Disturbance during work.


----------



## NJmike PE

I did no such thing


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> I did no such thing


Damn !!!


----------



## itinerant

They should send everyone home for over productive work.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Lumber Jim

glitch, right.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's no proof of anything.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> There's no proof of anything.


That is a good thing to do. No Proof.


----------



## thekzieg

Trimming Brussels sprouts is tedious.


----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> The 100+ year old brick building I work in is shaking like hell right now.


I would GTFO if I were you. Brick will kill everyone. 

Top


----------



## itinerant

Hello.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Trimming Brussels sprouts is tedious.


I have people for that sort of thing...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I would GTFO if I were you. Brick will kill everyone.


It stopped now.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's some demo going on near by. I must have been that.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> There's some demo going on near by. I must have been that.


Demo for what ?


----------



## itinerant

This thread needs a lot of steroids.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Demo for what ?


highway


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> highway


Ok. Nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

Big project that's over budget and behind schedule.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Big project that's over budget and behind schedule.


That is the project controls fault.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Always their fault.


----------



## itinerant

26 mins and no post. This is a very sad state of affairs. Even Mike neglects this.


----------



## itinerant

27


----------



## itinerant

28


----------



## itinerant

29


----------



## itinerant

30


----------



## itinerant

31


----------



## itinerant

32


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who won


----------



## itinerant

Knight Fox.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Slam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Yey no time limit on posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Must get results


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top :bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

one post spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Twp post spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What did you say?


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## P-E

In the hole


----------



## P-E

Hole


----------



## P-E

Lunch over


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

In


----------



## P-E

One


----------



## P-E

Timer


----------



## P-E

Clock


----------



## P-E

Work


----------



## P-E

Orange


----------



## P-E

Crush


----------



## P-E

Can


----------



## P-E

Arse


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Hole[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

5k


----------



## thekzieg

Traffic sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Are you spamming while driving?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## matt267 PE

now Where he at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where he at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where he at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where he at?


----------



## matt267 PE

Now There he go


----------



## matt267 PE

There he go


----------



## matt267 PE

There he go


----------



## matt267 PE

There he go


----------



## matt267 PE

Do the Peanut butter jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## matt267 PE

Do the Peanut butter jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## matt267 PE

now break it down and twerk and then freeze


----------



## matt267 PE

take it down to your knees


----------



## matt267 PE

now lean back and squeeze


----------



## matt267 PE

now get back up and scream


----------



## matt267 PE

Now do it for the vine


----------



## matt267 PE

do it for the vine


----------



## matt267 PE

do it for the vine


----------



## matt267 PE

now walk walk walk walk


----------



## matt267 PE

stomp stomp stomp stomp


----------



## matt267 PE

slide slide slide slide


----------



## matt267 PE

back it up one more time


----------



## matt267 PE

now walk walk walk walk


----------



## matt267 PE

stomp stomp stomp stomp


----------



## matt267 PE

peanut butter jelly break it down


----------



## matt267 PE

throw the ball up swing that bat


----------



## matt267 PE

turn your head back and see where it at


----------



## matt267 PE

throw the ball up swing that bat


----------



## matt267 PE

turn you head back and see where it at


----------



## matt267 PE

palm beachpeanut butter


----------



## matt267 PE

dade countyjelly


----------



## matt267 PE

orlando peanut butter


----------



## matt267 PE

tallahasse jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

hold on hold on hold on hold on


----------



## matt267 PE

"hey chip man what time is it?"


----------



## matt267 PE

"i don't know what time it is ray low"


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

"it's peanut butter jelly time"


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

only me and my crew are here. did i not get a memo about dismissing staff early?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Go home already


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I had a banana split tonight.  Happy night.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Are you spamming while driving?


Nope. Husband is driving.


----------



## matt267 PE

Roger that. Hope you made it home safe.


----------



## thekzieg

He's a good driver. 

View attachment 7628


----------



## matt267 PE

hahaha

And I though you were a crazy cat lady,


----------



## NJmike PE

Not gneiss matt


----------



## thekzieg

I'm an animal person.


----------



## thekzieg

Three hour drive is taking five hours.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to spam on the long drive.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Not gneiss matt


Go home mike, you're drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## thekzieg

His palms are sweaty


----------



## thekzieg

Knees weak, arms are heavy


----------



## thekzieg

There's vomit on his sweater already


----------



## thekzieg

Mom's spaghetti.


----------



## thekzieg

He's nervous


----------



## thekzieg

But on the surface he looks calm and ready


----------



## thekzieg

To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgetting


----------



## thekzieg

What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud


----------



## thekzieg

He opens his mouth but the words won't come out


----------



## thekzieg

He's chokin'


----------



## thekzieg

How


----------



## thekzieg

Everybody's jokin' now


----------



## thekzieg

The clocks run out, times up. Over. Blow.


----------



## thekzieg

Snap back to reality.


----------



## thekzieg

Oop there goes gravity


----------



## thekzieg

Oop there goes rabbit


----------



## thekzieg

He choked, he's so mad


----------



## thekzieg

But he won't give up that easy


----------



## thekzieg

Nope he won't have it


----------



## thekzieg

He knows his whole backs to these ropes


----------



## thekzieg

It don't matter, he's dope


----------



## thekzieg

He knows that, but he's broke


----------



## thekzieg

He's so stagnant


----------



## thekzieg

He knows when he goes back to this mobile home that's when it's back to the lab again


----------



## thekzieg

Yo, this whole rap shit


----------



## thekzieg

He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You better lose yourself in the music, the moment

You own it, you better never let it go (go)

You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow

This opportunity comes once in a lifetime (yo)

You better lose yourself in the music, the moment

You own it, you better never let it go (go)

You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow

This opportunity comes once in a lifetime (yo)

(You better


----------



## P-E

night spam


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

vwhat beer to havewhat beer to havewhat beer to havewhat beer to havewhat beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have


----------



## P-E

what beer to have

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

new page spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: new page spam :bananalama:

ToP


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

vold page spamold page spamold page spamold page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam


----------



## P-E

old page spam

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

@power-engineer Is winning


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> old page spam
> 
> ToP
> 
> :bananalama:


Not top


----------



## P-E

had to blow off some steam


----------



## P-E

i got better


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Turkey spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Beach for thanksgiving spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hi


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

What's up?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Meh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spamming mcspam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hello


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why max image size 4.83 and not 5?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Doesn't make sense


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

148


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

149


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

150


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> Doesn't make sense


none of it does


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

151


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

152


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> none of it does


Agreed


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

None of this makes any sense. Why why why?!


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> 151


great idea


----------



## envirotex

Dressing or stuffing?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


Win!



glockjacket said:


> Why max image size 4.83 and not 5?


Ask me no questions and I will tell you no lies.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Undressing


----------



## knight1fox3

Also, cat/dog lady is banned until someone figures out how to pronounce that user name...


----------



## envirotex

????


----------



## akwooly

Stuffing!


----------



## itinerant

What the hell


----------



## envirotex

Dressing...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

long dy


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> ????


Trick question?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Trick question?


Appears so


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

159


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

160


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

161


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

162


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

163


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

164


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

165


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I think we can all relate to this one:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Also, cat/dog lady is banned until someone figures out how to pronounce that user name...


The k zieg


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> 3 hours ago, knight1fox3 said:
> 
> Also, cat/dog lady is banned until someone figures out how to pronounce that user name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The k zieg
Click to expand...

That did not help.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top :bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Happy turkey day eb'ers!


----------



## NJmike PE

Today is not a day for turkey bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Top :bananalama:


Not top. Change the number of posts per page from 25 to 50, then tops match eb.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even know what number we're on. 

There's the TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

Noob


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm thankful for Mike and hard liquor. Both seem like a good idea at the time, but leave you with a headache and the desire to vomit in the end.


----------



## itinerant

I am thankful....good enough I guess.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am thankful....good enough I guess.[/COLOR]


----------



## akwooly

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I am thankful....good enough I guess.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## itinerant

Happy Thanksgiving AK and all the other spammers


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a question. I have a 25lb turkey that is frozen solid. Dinner starts in three hrs. How long should I put the turkey in the microwave to thaw it out?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I have a question. I have a 25lb turkey that is frozen solid. Dinner starts in three hrs. How long should I put the turkey in the microwave to thaw it out?


Don't bother with the microwave. Just deep fry it. The oil temperature will take care of that for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I have a question. I have a 25lb turkey that is frozen solid. Dinner starts in three hrs. How long should I put the turkey in the microwave to thaw it out?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with the microwave. Just deep fry it. The oil temperature will take care of that for you.
Click to expand...

I can do that on the stove top?

Maybe you and your friends will visit?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I am thankful that I am not waiting for results!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> I have a question. I have a 25lb turkey that is frozen solid. Dinner starts in three hrs. How long should I put the turkey in the microwave to thaw it out?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with the microwave. Just deep fry it. The oil temperature will take care of that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do that on the stove top?
> Maybe you and your friends will visit?
Click to expand...

You're supposed to defrost the turkey? When did they decide we had to do that?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I have a question. I have a 25lb turkey that is frozen solid. Dinner starts in three hrs. How long should I put the turkey in the microwave to thaw it out?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with the microwave. Just deep fry it. The oil temperature will take care of that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do that on the stove top?
> Maybe you and your friends will visit?
Click to expand...

Good possibility


----------



## matt267 PE

Can turkey be served "sushi" style?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

What's that really loud beeping noise?


----------



## NJmike PE

Just ignore it


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, it was coming from the ceiling. I fixed it.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

So...


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not judging. This is a judge free zone.


----------



## NJmike PE

These signs are posted all over my town.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahaha. what a bunch of pussies.


----------



## matt267 PE

Have they kicked you out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

No, but I'm sure it's coming


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't come here when they do.


----------



## NJmike PE

Merry Thanksgiving


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Beach thanksgiving post


----------



## itinerant

Enjoying vaccations bitches


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Enjoying vaccations bitches[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## itinerant

One


----------



## itinerant

two


----------



## itinerant

three


----------



## itinerant

four


----------



## itinerant

five


----------



## itinerant

six


----------



## itinerant

seven


----------



## itinerant

eight


----------



## itinerant

nine


----------



## itinerant

zero


----------



## itinerant

one


----------



## itinerant

two


----------



## itinerant

three


----------



## itinerant

three


----------



## itinerant

four


----------



## itinerant

five


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## itinerant

11


----------



## itinerant

12


----------



## itinerant

13


----------



## itinerant

14


----------



## itinerant

15


----------



## itinerant

16


----------



## itinerant

17


----------



## itinerant

18


----------



## itinerant

19


----------



## itinerant

20


----------



## itinerant

21


----------



## itinerant

22


----------



## itinerant

23


----------



## itinerant

24


----------



## itinerant

25


----------



## itinerant

1


----------



## itinerant

2


----------



## itinerant

3


----------



## itinerant

4


----------



## itinerant

5


----------



## itinerant

6


----------



## itinerant

7


----------



## itinerant

8


----------



## itinerant

9


----------



## itinerant

10


----------



## itinerant

11


----------



## itinerant

12


----------



## itinerant

13


----------



## itinerant

14


----------



## itinerant

15


----------



## itinerant

16


----------



## itinerant

17


----------



## itinerant

18


----------



## itinerant

19


----------



## itinerant

20


----------



## itinerant

21


----------



## itinerant

22


----------



## itinerant

23


----------



## itinerant

24


----------



## itinerant

25


----------



## itinerant

26


----------



## itinerant

27


----------



## itinerant

28


----------



## matt267 PE

I think we establised that @itinerant can count,.


----------



## itinerant

29


----------



## itinerant

30


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I think we establised that @itinerant can count,.


I need to keep assuring myself.


----------



## itinerant

trying to get to 5k


----------



## itinerant

louis c.k is funny


----------



## itinerant

him telling middle east jokes


----------



## itinerant

Bill Gates has 85 billion dollars


----------



## itinerant

Good for him


----------



## itinerant

You can give every single person on this earth about 12 dollars and still have some billion dollars


----------



## itinerant

what do you do with so much money


----------



## itinerant

just buy the whole fucking Starbucks company and make them sell herbal tea


----------



## itinerant

fuck it


----------



## itinerant

who cares


----------



## itinerant

If Billy ever thinks of a poor guy from a third world country whose life he wants to improve


----------



## itinerant

Damn !!!!


----------



## itinerant

6 more


----------



## itinerant

5 more


----------



## itinerant

4 more


----------



## itinerant

3 more


----------



## itinerant

Mike. Please post that we reached the half way mark.......5 fucking k posts

That is the next post by the way


----------



## itinerant

I will do it


----------



## itinerant

5001 top


----------



## thekzieg

Happy Thanksgiving

View attachment 7629


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Post meal misery spam


----------



## matt267 PE

my head hurts.


----------



## itinerant

all the stupid f****** in the world today are at the best buy


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> my head hurts.


Do you know the antidote for that


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> View attachment 7629


 did someone cook the turkey not to the liking of the kitty


----------



## itinerant

Best Buy might be the ideal location for starting a world war 3 everybody wants everything here right now


----------



## itinerant

So just wait back and watch as the populace descends into chaos slowly


----------



## itinerant

I haven't been more happier standing in a parking lot


----------



## itinerant

None of the spammers here or going out to lightning their wallets or credit cards or cash or any mode of exchange


----------



## itinerant

Alright sad fuckers...bye


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Do you know the antidote for that


drink more. We all know that.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> None of the spammers here or going out to lightning their wallets or credit cards or cash or any mode of exchange


I may buy shit online.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Amazon has everything I need.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Snore


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Snorez


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Snoring


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Zzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE

WAKE UP


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

hoes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's hoes


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

What?!??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where's hoes


You remember Candy. Right?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam

Top


----------



## engineergurl

that's just wrong...


----------



## Road Guy

Makes me feel bad for the turkey


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wow...


----------



## itinerant

Is that gif real


----------



## itinerant

That wld be just zo awesome


----------



## knight1fox3

Doing homework post....


----------



## itinerant

So who is drinking what now


----------



## itinerant

As always i am doing herbal tea.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I wish I was...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Same


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Doing homework post....


What homework fox


----------



## knight1fox3

Grad school.....blah


----------



## itinerant

Oh great. Enjoy it my friend. Have the greatest fun in life doing that


----------



## engineergurl

you double posted, are rules lifted for the holiday?


----------



## itinerant

Yes they are. Mike thinks we should be done by then.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Happy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Thanksgiving!


----------



## itinerant

Does anyone here sleep ? If they dont then go to sleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

sleep is for the weak.


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> you double posted, are rules lifted for the holiday?


Yes, til Monday morning, 8 am est



itinerant said:


> Yes they are. Mike thinks we should be done by then.


Pretty sure Mike never said we. Would be done. Mike said spam away and IF we end up getting to 10k before the exam results then it will be extended to a 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire?


----------



## knight1fox3

Little early for fireball, isn't it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Never!


----------



## knight1fox3

Is this how you guys put out a fire or would that be only at Matt's house?

https://youtu.be/JBekXg5LxSg?t=8


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


>


21st amendment beer is delicious.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Is this how you guys put out a fire or would that be only at Matt's house?
> 
> https://youtu.be/JBekXg5LxSg?t=8


looks about right


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Does anyone here sleep ? If they dont then go to sleep.


I'll sleep when I pass


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> I'll sleep when I pass


Yup there will be plenty of time to sleep when we pass. 

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I may never know.


----------



## P-E

You plan to live forever?


----------



## akwooly

I don't.


----------



## matt267 PE

you know what I meant.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nope


----------



## matt267 PE

no one does.


----------



## P-E

You are so misunderstood


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> You are so misunderstood


As were all great ideas in their time....and the homeless guy on the corner


----------



## P-E

Down to 10 toppers.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

???


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS. Drunk tank


----------



## envirotex

Nah. It's a holiday weekend.


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> ???


Heady Toppers.   I scored 50 recently.  For the west coasters, it is like Pliney the Elder, only better.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Heady Toppers.   I scored 50 recently.  For the west coasters, it is like Pliney the Elder, only better.


Beer, I assume?


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> Beer, I assume?


:facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

Hows it going


----------



## itinerant

What a nice day.


----------



## itinerant

People all around the place


----------



## itinerant

Might make ants feel so jealous


----------



## itinerant

All sea of humanity trying to make their world a better place.


----------



## P-E

Beer time


----------



## itinerant

But nit realising everything will go into a huge landfill


----------



## itinerant

And when we go to sleep we just sleep tight.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sea Food and Beer here!


----------



## P-E

No reely


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

Hoping that the imploding star at the center of our galaxy hasn't eaten itself


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

And turned into a vast blackhole


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

What time is it?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

That tbe chlorophyll pigment in plants still synthesize the fuel for mobile animate life


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

What the hrll


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

I have 5 replies


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Beer time [/COLOR]

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Good Time


----------



## itinerant

Not even my fogs answer me those many times


----------



## itinerant

Oh sweet beet root


----------



## itinerant

Spammers are here


----------



## itinerant

Calling for alcohol


----------



## itinerant

do they know The hydroxyl molecule of an alcohol is a molecule of water without an atom of hydrogen but eith an organic compound


----------



## itinerant

Mike said spelling mistakes are fine


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh...


----------



## itinerant

An Italian was once asked "What is zebra"


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

?


----------



## itinerant

Do you what the Italian replied


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no se...


----------



## P-E

Boo


----------



## itinerant

He said Zebra holds los boobies de Monica Bellucci


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somesp am?


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

vheres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

vheres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

vheres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouchtop :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

heres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

vheres' somesp am until i pass out on thechouch


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else

Top :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Not passed out yet??


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: TOP how bout somebtiwng else


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Nah nothing else


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@power-engineer must have passed out


----------



## P-E

not yeti


----------



## P-E

gettin close


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> gettin close


----------



## Baconator

hearing results will be posted next month


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Baconator said:


> hearing results will be posted next month


99.7929% odds that statement is true.


----------



## Baconator

I have sources


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Baconator said:


> I have sources


I have a statistical analysis using a normal curve and the past 9 release dates


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I hope its early this year, not late like last year


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleep is for the weak....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wake up peeps


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no sleeping until the results come out


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

RME


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along

Top

:bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE

Moving it along

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

We get it Matt. You had some coffee just now.


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> FTS. Drunk tank


WTH happened here...


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

NO donut for Spam


----------



## itinerant

No donuts....too sweet


----------



## NJmike PE

You guys still have a lot of work to do if you're going to kill this thread by the thyme results come out


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No donuts....too sweet[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

Lets begin some philosophical spamming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon time


----------



## itinerant

Lets talk about Aristotle.


----------



## itinerant

Ethical cognitivism. Bertrand Russell


----------



## itinerant

Ethics has been understood as the normative value of the human actions and conduct to produce good.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ethics suck. Bribery is the way to get it done!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ehhhhhh


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Lets begin some philosophical spamming


Good job killing the spam thread.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yup Killed, we can give up now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

See killed


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:sucks:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Monday [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Off on Monday!


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday

Top 

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Screw Tuesday too


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't forget Wednesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Bottom?


----------



## P-E

Somewhere


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

eh, eventually we'll find it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

me on a regular basis


----------



## Road Guy

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Is it Monday yet?


No thankfully


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hello???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"Principal in Charge"

When did I get that?? haha I like it


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Somewhere


Over the rainbow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Almost Monday [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


:redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## akwooly

Sunday funday


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Floppy


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunday


----------



## itinerant

Winter coming


----------



## akwooly

Winter is here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Monday's gonna suck!


----------



## itinerant

I wish we had 2 thanksgivings every year.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Monday's gonna suck!


Screw Monday


----------



## Road Guy

Does everyone's back porch look like this?


----------



## akwooly

Yes


----------



## Road Guy

Just wanted to make certain I wasn't the only one LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

What is that white shit


----------



## matt267 PE

None here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

None here either


----------



## P-E

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggg*

*ok I feel better.  Actually not.  *


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Im off until Wednesday so no complaints here


----------



## P-E

Trillium has released a double IPA so I'm also good until wed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Trillium has released a double IPA so I'm also good until wed.


that sounds amazing, double IPAs are the best


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 7 hours, 10 more minutes until no more double posting


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Does everyone's back porch look like this?


nope went swimming today, tad nippy but not awful


----------



## P-E

I'd like to get my liver on a Pliney the Elder.   Running low on HT, so trillium will have to do.


----------



## P-E

Thought the rule was Monday EST.


----------



## P-E

Though how can we be sure


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Thought the rule was Monday EST.


8am monday right?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hope so


----------



## P-E

Think it's over


----------



## P-E

Think it's over

tOp  :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Think it's over


doubt it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only if we stop


----------



## Baconator

Good morning


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> rules are removed until Monday, November 30th. Have at it. If we make it and through 10k, then I will extend it to a 15k, but rules are back in place 0800 EST on Monday.


perfect


----------



## Baconator

Spam away then   Don't listen to a pats fan.


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


> 3 minutes ago, power-engineer said:
> 
> Thought the rule was Monday EST.
> 
> 
> 
> 8am monday right?
Click to expand...

This


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

rules are back in place. You guys still have a lot of work to do


----------



## Baconator

Time to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike, here's the secret to that fireball you love:


----------



## itinerant

Gloomy Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Screw Monday


----------



## itinerant

Don't get to do that


----------



## matt267 PE

spam monday


----------



## itinerant

Can do that for sure


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## NJmike PE

they quit


----------



## thekzieg

I'm back.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did you go?


----------



## thekzieg

Turkey coma


----------



## itinerant

You regained full consciousness yet ?


----------



## thekzieg

almost


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think I'll ever fully recover.


----------



## NJmike PE

she had to pet her cat


----------



## itinerant

The road to perdition begins here.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> I'm back.


And still no one can correctly pronounce your screen name....


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And still no one can correctly pronounce your screen name....


thekzieg roughly translates to one with many puss...er I mean cats :thumbs:


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> thekzieg roughly translates to one with many puss...er cats :thumbs:


Its Cats Mike....not puss...it's not puss for sure.


----------



## thekzieg

the - as in *the* one and only

k - as in mmmmmm*kay*

zieg - as in  [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want / [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]So tell me what you want, what you really, really want / [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) / [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]I wanna really, really, really wanna *zig*azig ah[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]"the-kay-zig"[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]it really couldn't be more clear.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> the - as in *the* one and only
> 
> k - as in mmmmmm*kay*
> 
> zieg - as in  I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want / So tell me what you want, what you really, really want / I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) / I wanna really, really, really wanna *zig*azig ah
> 
> "the-kay-zig"
> 
> it really couldn't be more clear.


crazy cat lady


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


>


Some photographer this is


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> crazy cat lady


^^^


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Whoaaaaaaasa


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

RME


----------



## thekzieg

Anywho...we're never getting our results at this rate. Measly 5.6k posts?!?


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Anywho...we're never getting our results at this rate. Measly 5.6k posts?!?


then I suggest that you go get some friends and get this thing cranking


----------



## itinerant

As soon as I am about to go turbo they bring back the rules.


----------



## thekzieg

seems like you probably have more friends here than I do. I only know you losers.


----------



## P-E

Monday sucks


----------



## itinerant

Welcome to the club.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## P-E

Just thought I'd put that out there


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time in about 10 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> seems like you probably have more friends here than I do. I only know you losers.


I was going to suggest you get banned for that. But I won't, because I completely agree with you.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I was going to suggest you get banned for that. But I won't, because I completely agree with you.


I concur.


----------



## thekzieg

I guess it's just up to us...


----------



## itinerant

And Mike.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And Mike.


Screw Mike (and Monday).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 1 minute ago, itinerant said: And Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Mike (and Monday).
Click to expand...

That sounds like banning words.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ban him!!'


----------



## itinerant

Don't ban Matt. His devotion to this thread can never be questioned.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Don't ban Matt. His devotion to this thread can never be questioned.









Top


----------



## itinerant

You are welcome. Now let us get back to spamming.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

turkey spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


>


I want to tell this to my boss and HR but they just don't listen.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yup!


----------



## itinerant

I am sure they think the same.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

15 more minutes and I'm outta here!


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Half way done through Monday.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


>


Brave guy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

This forum


----------



## thekzieg

spaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## itinerant

Super spam.


----------



## thekzieg

s

p

a

m


----------



## matt267 PE

^yup


----------



## itinerant

Superspam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Super doper spam


----------



## itinerant

Simple spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Meh spam


----------



## thekzieg

I'm bored. Can I go home yet?


----------



## itinerant

Yes. Just go home, its alright.


----------



## thekzieg

ok byeeeeee


----------



## itinerant

So long my friend.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Adios


----------



## thekzieg

Forgot it's only 2pm. guess I'm stuck here for a while.


----------



## itinerant

Its ok...hang in there...if not just go home no matter what the time.


----------



## thekzieg

I probably have a dentist appointment or something...


----------



## itinerant

Well...you can make a fake dentist receipt to submit to the HR


----------



## thekzieg

"I'm covered on my husband's insurance." Works every time.


----------



## itinerant

Good. Did you leave yet ?


----------



## thekzieg

Nope.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bummer!


----------



## akwooly

grind it out.


----------



## thekzieg

just gotta keep my head down and power through.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## thekzieg

Home? I don't know.


----------



## akwooly

Da bar.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Da dinner table


----------



## thekzieg

Da office (still)

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Turkey for dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam for dinner?


----------



## akwooly

pork loin


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Italian here


----------



## P-E

Lobster here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Lobster here


yummm


----------



## itinerant

Spam this thread.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

okay spam away


----------



## itinerant

Viva la Houston


----------



## P-E

Doing Cyber Monday shopping


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Doing Cyber Monday shopping


Buying anything good?


----------



## akwooly

Anything good in Reno?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> Anything good in Reno?


HA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wake up people! I have insomnia and need to spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Results coming this month.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Results coming this month.


YES!


----------



## matt267 PE

Just checked. No results yet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Results coming this month.


Maybe, maybe not. Especially if you live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Especially if you live in Pennsylvania.


Luckily I don't.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 17 minutes ago, Ken 3.0 said: Maybe, maybe not. Especially if you live in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't.
Click to expand...

You have a whole slew of problems bigger than living in PA.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ this is true. At lease I don't live in NJ.


----------



## itinerant

Tuesday morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tuesday's are overrated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Like studying?


----------



## itinerant

All days of the week are over rated unless you are Bill Gates or Buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work is fun??


----------



## NJmike PE

where is candy?


----------



## matt267 PE

I like Candy.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Flying home today.  Airport is still a mess. Can someone explain how the family with a stroller and two kids get tsa pre check please? Did they really finger print and background check both kids?? They clogged up the pre check line bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

Travel safe


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Travel safe


Thanks!


----------



## itinerant

Houston weather ain't so great so don't expect too much here.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Houston weather ain't so great so don't expect too much here.


Luckily flying through Austin instead. Food at Houston hobby is lacking. Ended up at Wendy's on the way out


----------



## itinerant

Nobody seems to be interested in spamming.


----------



## thekzieg

Got distracted with work again.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I am. Here's some spam from 30000ft above the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## thekzieg

Tuesday is worse than Monday.


----------



## itinerant

Anyday you have to work is worse, no one is better than the other.


----------



## thekzieg

Kickstarter to fund my stay-at-home life? (I'll only need 75% as much as any of you fools would)


----------



## knight1fox3

Who you calling fool?


----------



## thekzieg

You, mostly


----------



## P-E

Tuesday sucks too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy got married


----------



## itinerant

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Candy got married


Yup, the NY times had a headline.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

About to land in Austin.


----------



## knight1fox3

Be mindful Katz.....






You'll survive this 10k a lot longer...


----------



## itinerant

Where is your hammer Fox ? 

Is Matt pretending to work or something ?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Be mindful Katz.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll survive this 10k a lot longer...


Meh. Survive, don't survive. I'll still probably have to study for April.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Meh. Survive, don't survive. I'll still probably have to study for April.


Just think what you wish for Cat lady.


----------



## thekzieg

top

:bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Bbq Lunch and beer in the Austin airport. Could be worse.


----------



## thekzieg

mid-morning snack


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Back at work tomorrow and it's going to suck


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Where is your hammer Fox ?
> 
> Is Matt pretending to work or something ?


Hell no. School nurse called. Had to pick daughter up from school early.


----------



## thekzieg

Break a leg, extend a vacation.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Hell no. School nurse called. Had to pick daughter up from school early.


Hope she is doing fine.


----------



## matt267 PE

She'll live.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> She'll live.


Hope there is more to her life than ours.


----------



## matt267 PE

True dat


----------



## envirotex

office ac just kicked on.  smh.


----------



## itinerant

It is cold in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

You need more cats


----------



## thekzieg

Truer words, Matt.


----------



## itinerant

How many more ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Can't go wrong with another 5-34


----------



## envirotex

work isn't really happening today.


----------



## itinerant

Work dosen't really happen ever.


----------



## envirotex

really not happening today


----------



## thekzieg

I hate everything today.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I hate everything today.


I am an Misanthrope. You are getting there.


----------



## thekzieg

huh?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> huh?


Hating everything and everyone.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> I am an androgynist. You are getting there.


What?? Asexual??


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> I always knew there had to be a medical term for my personality.


That is a philosophical term. The correct medical term I think is NPD - narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> What?? Asexual??


Sorry I meant Misanthrope not androgynist.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> That is a philosophical term. The correct medical term I think is NPD - narcissistic personality disorder.


Duh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Sorry I meant Misanthrope not androgynist.


Okay now my small mind understands


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Duh


This is the first symptom or sign.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> This is the first symptom or sign.


First step is admitting it...and I don't


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> First step is admitting it...and I don't


That is the second sign.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> That is the second sign.


I'm afraid to know the third sign


----------



## envirotex

What?


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> I'm afraid to know the third sign


This is the third.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> This is the third.


Now I'm pissed!


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Now I'm pissed!


Fourth


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Fourth


I give up!


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> I give up!


This is where it stops I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

Quitter


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> This is where it stops I guess.


Guess so  :wacko:


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Guess so  :wacko:


I know, I have 7 of the 9 symptoms for NPD.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> I know, I have 7 of the 9 symptoms for NPD.


Only 7?


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Only 7?


Thats more than enough to hate everything and everyone including myself.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Thats more than enough to hate everything and everyone including myself.


Well you have company on that one


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Planes on the runway. See y'all in 1 hour 25 minutes.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No wifi on this flight


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Well you have company on that one


Whats the use of being an NPD when you know life will break you everyday.


----------



## thekzieg

Boring BRBF webinar. 

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ she must really like the top....

lol


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ she must really like the top....
> 
> lol


Ok. Me and my dirty mind.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Been working at the same place for over 4 years and my boss still sometimes spells my name wrong.


Seems fitting since no one here can spell your screen name either.


----------



## thekzieg

No one or just you?


----------



## knight1fox3

No one....lol


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## akwooly

cats


----------



## itinerant

crazy cat lady


----------



## thekzieg

sup


----------



## itinerant

Nothing much 30 more minutes.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg said:


> sup


stand up paddleboard


----------



## thekzieg

frickin west coast. gonna be here another couple hours  -_-


----------



## P-E

You guys almost done with this?   What's taking you so long?


----------



## itinerant

Rules.


----------



## P-E

Mikes probably drunk.   He won't notice.


----------



## itinerant

Too risky. Never piss drunk people off.


----------



## thekzieg

True


----------



## knight1fox3

What Mike may miss the Fox does not...


----------



## thekzieg

Rule-following spam


----------



## itinerant

So when does the Fox get drunk ?


----------



## thekzieg

My guess is always


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Mikes probably drunk.   He won't notice.


Mike may not post, but he reads all. He knows all.


----------



## itinerant

Is it free ?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> My guess is always


Winner winner spammy dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> My guess is always
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner spammy dinner
Click to expand...

Does such a euphoria exist?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam-tastic!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> My guess is always
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner spammy dinner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does such a euphoria exist?
Click to expand...

Only if you ask nicely


----------



## itinerant

spami-endous


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Only if you ask nicely


And I always ask nicely.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Only if you ask nicely


Who is Nicely ?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 said:
> 
> Only if you ask nicely
> 
> 
> 
> And I always ask nicely.
Click to expand...

It's likely a trick


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 said:
> 
> Only if you ask nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Nicely ?
Click to expand...

Ask crazy cat lady.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and beer


----------



## thekzieg

Can't trick fox. He's sly.


----------



## NJmike PE

Foxes house...


----------



## thekzieg

Whoa!! Nashville in Middle Earth is hella scary!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed.  Scary, yet equally awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

He's watching spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Spama-lama-ding-dong?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's catchy


----------



## akwooly

man, i could go for some ding dongs.


----------



## thekzieg

Still at work spam


----------



## itinerant

What is spam ?


----------



## thekzieg

"meat"


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Still at work spam


Have you tried spamming instead of working?


----------



## matt267 PE

Meatish


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you tried spamming instead of working?


I keep trying, but then everyone here disappears and I have to wait around so I _don't break the rules._


----------



## knight1fox3

How about now?


----------



## thekzieg

SPAAAAAAAAM


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam

Top


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is the passing party??


----------



## matt267 PE

Right here.


----------



## thekzieg

Found my party shorts. Only $237!!

View attachment 7632


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Aren't you a sexy


----------



## thekzieg

The best part is now I can finally match my mom. _Finally. _


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is bringing the strippers to party


----------



## matt267 PE

You. Tell Candy she's getting divorced.


----------



## akwooly

again


----------



## thekzieg

Bus ride spam


----------



## knight1fox3

JAAAAAAAM!


----------



## thekzieg

Space jam?


----------



## itinerant

spammers


----------



## thekzieg

Space spam


----------



## akwooly

tang


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Just ordered a pizza with a side of spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## itinerant

What is spam ?


----------



## matt267 PE

You know what it is.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> You know what it is.


Just like some supreme court dude said "You know it when you see it"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

What does it mean?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> What does it mean?


What doesnt it mean?


----------



## thekzieg

It means we need more spam.


----------



## itinerant

only mike knows


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

How much more?


----------



## NJmike PE

Just barely half way


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh


----------



## akwooly

Get spammin


----------



## knight1fox3

Sleep or spam homework?


----------



## itinerant

Homework over sleep anyday.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

would you eat spam from a can with a man sporting a tan?


----------



## akwooly

Only if he owns a van


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Only if he owns a van


and lives in it, down by the river


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> and lives in it, down by the river


I would only have a sliver.


----------



## P-E

I wood if I had a liver


----------



## matt267 PE

No liver? The thought makes me shiver.


----------



## P-E

Your prose makes me quiver


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm glad I could deliver.


----------



## P-E

That's what I should give her.


----------



## matt267 PE

She would love it if it were covered in fur.


----------



## P-E

Way better than gold frankincense and myrrh


----------



## matt267 PE

All good things to find under the fir.


----------



## P-E

I'm bound to make a blunder for sure


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks for killing the rhyme.


----------



## NJmike PE

where's Candy?


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> where's Candy?


Candy doesn't love you anymore. You need to move on.


----------



## NJmike PE

bitch.


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> bitch.


Well, move on Mike. Ban her the next time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, she said it was your dirty mouth.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Yeah, she said it was your dirty mouth.


Not important. She doesn't like Mike.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She is hot


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## itinerant

What is Fire ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Caliente!


----------



## matt267 PE

Candy spam


----------



## itinerant

Spam candy


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> What is Fire ?


Fire is the rapid oxidation of a material in the exothermic chemical process of combustion, releasing heat, light, and various reaction products.


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Fire is the rapid oxidation of a material in the exothermic chemical process of combustion, releasing heat, light, and various reaction products.


Nice.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I eat candy all the time


----------



## itinerant

So do I.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I eat candy all the time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

This went south quick


----------



## matt267 PE

Trust me, it can fall more.


----------



## thekzieg

Heading to work


----------



## itinerant

South is not a good place.


----------



## thekzieg

Northwest is best


----------



## matt267 PE

spam city is best of all.

TOP


----------



## itinerant

Well what


----------



## thekzieg

Spam City

Population: n00bs


----------



## matt267 PE

If we had more n00bs, this thread wood be nearly complete.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> If we had less rules more n00bs, this thread wood be nearly complete.


Fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

^ That too.


----------



## matt267 PE

The "man" is holding us down.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Quit scaring all the noobs


----------



## itinerant

Matt. Double posts man.


----------



## matt267 PE

That wasn't my fault. It was the server.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is that matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Matt who?


----------



## itinerant

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Quit scaring all the noobs


The crazy cat lady is away right now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Making bacon


----------



## itinerant

So early in the morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So early in the morning.


Dude, it's almost lunch time.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm allergic to my office. Time to go home.


----------



## itinerant

You too.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Jumbo, grilled, barbecue, bacon- wrapped, shrimp.


----------



## matt267 PE

results spam


----------



## thekzieg

still waiting spam


----------



## itinerant

Hoping y'all pass spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard it's going to be 3 more weeks.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sticking with the 8th.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hoping for today.


----------



## itinerant

You really don't want it today. Maybe Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

bored spam


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh computerized exam sounds go great


----------



## thekzieg

Who even understands how to do statistical analysis?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

no one


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Who even understands how to do statistical analysis pronounce my name?


no one


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah, I don't try.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's pronounced "Ugh?"


----------



## itinerant

No she doesn't know.


----------



## thekzieg

I should just change my name to Lady so you'll all shut up about it.


----------



## itinerant

You can change to "Crazycatlady"


----------



## thekzieg

I thought we'd pretty clearly established that I don't own cats...


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I thought we'd pretty clearly established that I don't own cats...


But you want to.


----------



## itinerant

But you can change your name.


----------



## thekzieg

I also want to be a PE...doesn't make me one...


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I also want to be a PE...doesn't make me one...


Well you will soon be.


----------



## thekzieg

I like your optimism.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Well you will soon be.


This is true. Hopefully she'll get a big fat raise which she can use to fill the house with cats.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> This is true. Hopefully she'll get a big fat raise which she can use to fill the house with cats.


Now this is not true. This is over optimism.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't be a buzz kill. People will start calling you "Mike."


----------



## itinerant

Been there, done that buddy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought your name was Red John, didn't realize it was Mike.


----------



## thekzieg

You've made people call you Mike before?


----------



## itinerant

No I am talking about getting a PE and a raise after that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever you say Mike.


----------



## thekzieg

It's cool if I make microwave popcorn at work, right?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> It's cool if I make microwave popcorn at work, right?


Hell yeah.


----------



## matt267 PE

Make sure you leave it in for about 30 seconds too long.


----------



## thekzieg

Good call. It'll get the fish smell out of the microwave quite nicely.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Make sure you leave it in for about 30 seconds too long.


but don't leave it in for too long.....


----------



## thekzieg

You don't want to come visit me?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> You don't want to come visit me?


You don't want that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike checks in, but he doesn't check out


----------



## thekzieg

The building would probably burn down before you got here anyway.


----------



## itinerant

Well...Am I the new Mike ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Well...Am I the new Mike ?


Yup.


----------



## thekzieg

Mikey the random spammer.


----------



## itinerant

Oh man !!! Can I change the rules ?


----------



## thekzieg

Sure! But old Mike can still ban you.


----------



## itinerant

Then I won't risk it.


----------



## thekzieg

Probably wise. You'll just have to spam like the rest of us.


----------



## itinerant

I prefer that I guess.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Sure! But old Mike can still ban you.


The old Mike can't ban anyone.


----------



## thekzieg

oh, what?! Then fck the rules!


----------



## itinerant

Well what can you do


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> oh, what?! Then fck the rules!


The old Mike is all but powerless, but fox has the keys to the whole damn City. So be careful.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah thats what I think too !!


----------



## thekzieg

Are you sure? Seems like nobody is in charge around here.


----------



## P-E

This is spam space.  Anything can happen here.


----------



## itinerant

yeah anything can happen here.


----------



## thekzieg

Like not enough spamming.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah perhaps.


----------



## NJmike PE

we could find out...


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> This is spam space.  Anything can happen here.


This is true.


----------



## thekzieg

Results are still pending.


----------



## akwooly

all i want is fried spam and rice.


----------



## matt267 PE

yup


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## akwooly

i ate something like that in HI.


----------



## itinerant

What is that ?


----------



## akwooly

sushi.  spam sushi


----------



## matt267 PE

I could eat spam sushi.


----------



## itinerant

Great. Now lets get some herbal tea.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> What is that ?


It's called Musubi and it's delicious.


----------



## akwooly

excellent


----------



## itinerant

Nice.


----------



## thekzieg

Yup. It's spamtastic.


----------



## akwooly

spam sandwich.  i am craving sodium....


----------



## thekzieg

beef jerky time?


----------



## itinerant

Go get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Results time


----------



## thekzieg

we have about 4k posts to go.


----------



## matt267 PE

Get posting noobs


----------



## itinerant

I am posting.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## itinerant

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## itinerant

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!


----------



## itinerant

spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

bored


----------



## itinerant

Should work for a change


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAMMERS MCSPAM!


----------



## itinerant

hello ...we should work.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> hello ...we should work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Home spam


----------



## itinerant

really


----------



## akwooly

spam is on the menu at McDs in HI.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> really


really?


----------



## itinerant

2 and half more hours


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> 2 and half more hours


ugh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> 2 and half more hours


I might not make it....


----------



## itinerant

Don't double post. You really might not make it.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Who even understands how to do statistical analysis?


Who doesn't? :huh:



NJmike PE said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Who even understands how to [/COLOR]do statistical analysis[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]pronounce my name?


LOL!



thekzieg said:


> Are you sure? Seems like nobody is in charge around here.


The drones have been dispatched.  Will be interesting to see who will be joining us for dinner this evening...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Don't double post. You really might not make it.


lol what?


----------



## itinerant

Fox is here. Just be careful.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Fox is here. Just be careful.


----------



## akwooly

glockjacket said:


> I might not make it....


you got this


----------



## itinerant

Nice. Fox should see it.


----------



## knight1fox3

After further review, Glock has been bumped to the top of the list.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Nice. Fox should see it.


Damn, I should probably apologize so as not to punish the other spammers for my transgressions.


----------



## knight1fox3

NOTICE:  SPAMMING OFFLINE UNTIL MORALE IMPROVES

PERSON RESPONSIBLE:  GLOCKJACKET

WHAT CAN BE DONE:  NOTHING

edit:

WHAT WILL MAKE THE SITUATION WORSE:  REPORTING THIS POST

EDIT: 






ANY FURTHER AGGRESSION WILL BE DEALT WITH.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now, behave


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Now, behave


For a little while


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll accept that


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time!! Hooters


----------



## matt267 PE

Give Candy a kiss for me.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Strippers don't kiss


----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes that do for a price.


----------



## itinerant

Strippers do more than kiss for a price.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure they have a pricing menu of some sorts.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We need to take Matt to club if his wife will let him??

If he passes??


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm sure they have a pricing menu of some sorts.


just pay with your credit card


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> just pay with your credit card


and keep the tab open


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yes finally back! I'll try not to mess this up again...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We need to take Matt to club if his wife will let him??
> 
> If he passes??


She would, I think.

First strip club I ever went to was in NJ.

TOP

:dance:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Judging a schools science fair today.,..


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


> Yes finally back! I'll try not to mess this up again...


we're always watching...


----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Subtle post change....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam electricals always screwing things up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> She would, I think.
> 
> First strip club I ever went to was in NJ.
> 
> TOP
> 
> :dance:


NJ of all places?  Let me guess, you went on a Tuesday for the discounted specials right?


----------



## matt267 PE

I think it was a weekend. I didn't know about special Tuesdays.


----------



## itinerant

Now you do.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And knowing's half the battle.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJ of all places?  Let me guess, you went on a Tuesday for the discounted specials right?


go for the free buffet. :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## thekzieg

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## itinerant

Yup.


----------



## thekzieg

Are the results out yet?


----------



## itinerant

Yup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only for NYS based on the threads I'm seeing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## thekzieg

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Fox. He has ultimate power over us noobs. [/COLOR]


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Who you calling noob?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Noobs gotta learn somehow.


----------



## thekzieg

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Who you calling noob?


Me and glock, mostly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stuck in a hospital waiting room spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry dude. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## itinerant

2k posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you having a baby


----------



## itinerant

No.


----------



## knight1fox3

Thursday spam looking forward to Friday spam.

Wait no I'm not.  Final project due.


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Thursday spam looking forward to Friday spam.
> 
> Wait no I'm not.  Final project due.


I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## knight1fox3

To my final project?  Sweet, you can present it then.  I have stuff to do.


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> To my final project?  Sweet, you can present it then.  I have stuff to do.


Oh Sweet child, I have had my share of presentations, assignments, reports, papers, dissertations in my life.

Now I look forward to spamming.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No one told you to go to grad school KF. You brought that misery on yourself. [emoji310]


----------



## thekzieg

Grad school sucked. But now I can teach at a community college if I want!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For the most part grad school didn't really suck.  Well except for that whole studying for the PE while in grad school/working full time part.


----------



## itinerant

And then they called me a Master in Engineering


----------



## knight1fox3

Itin, kzieg, what are your MS degrees in?

I can never rant around Ram with having 2 MS degrees and having to study for PE. Props. I would have had to take a semester off. But in my defense, 3 jobs doesn't leave time for much else.


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> To my final project?  Sweet, you can present it then.  I have stuff to do.


Are you finished after that?

Stress free Christmas?


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Itin, kzieg, what are your MS degrees in?
> 
> I can never rant around Ram with having 2 MS degrees and having to study for PE. Props. I would have had to take a semester off. But in my defense, 3 jobs doesn't leave time for much else.


MS- Structural Engg , minors - Geotech &amp; Foundation Engg 

3 jobs and a masters !! You should have some mercy on yourself.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Itin, kzieg, what are your MS degrees in?
> 
> I can never rant around Ram with having 2 MS degrees and having to study for PE. Props. I would have had to take a semester off. But in my defense, 3 jobs doesn't leave time for much else.


Rant away my friend.  Working and going to school should give you automatic ranting privileges.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Itin, kzieg, what are your MS degrees in?
> 
> I can never rant around Ram with having 2 MS degrees and having to study for PE. Props. I would have had to take a semester off. But in my defense, 3 jobs doesn't leave time for much else.


M.S. C.E. Structural. Compared to me you have it really bad. All I did was grad school, cause it was the recession and no one would hire me. Made money grading/teaching labs.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> M.S. C.E. Structural. Compared to me you have it really bad. All I did was grad school, cause it was the recession and no one would hire me. Made money grading/teaching labs.


I completed graduation in Summer 07 and went on a 2 month break. And then recession happened. Funny time that was.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd rather spam then go to grad school


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'd rather spam then go to grad school


Your advice is about 8 years late !!


----------



## knight1fox3

itinerant said:


> Your advice is about 8 years late !!


Agreed.

Well mad props to all of us then for our drive toward higher education.  And I will also say that I do not envy any of those who take the 16-hr structural exam.


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Done judging spam


----------



## itinerant

Give free marks to everyone. Don't be my Environmental instructor.


----------



## NJmike PE

glockjacket said:


> Done judging spam


This is not Planet Fitness. This is not a judgement free zone


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## P-E

More spam

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> This is not Planet Fitness. This is not a judgement free zone


The science fair however was not


----------



## thekzieg

I'm hungry


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'm bored


----------



## itinerant

tell me


----------



## NJmike PE

it's rare, but I agree with Ken


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

1 hour till quitting time!!


----------



## itinerant

Do you bleed ?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 1 hour till quitting time!!


:redface:


----------



## itinerant

You will !!


----------



## NJmike PE

I have to hang christmas lights at the firehouse tonight.

No ladder truck + 35-40' high roof peaks = fun


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I have to hang christmas lights at the firehouse tonight.
> 
> No ladder truck + 35-40' high roof peaks = fun


We used to log those as "ladder training."


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> I have to hang christmas lights at the firehouse tonight.
> 
> No ladder truck + 35-40' high roof peaks = fun


Call OSHA. They will make your job very simple.


----------



## NJmike PE

ours is out of service


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> ours is out of service


OSHA it has to be then.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> just pay with your credit card


my buddy did that at the Spearmint Rhino. i used my debit at the ATM there and they had a 10% fee. ouch.  bring cash.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> ours is out of service


i assume you will be wearing the required OSHA approved fall protection gear.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> i assume you will be wearing the required OSHA approved fall protection gear.









yup!


----------



## itinerant

That is not OSHA fall protection approved, definitely I know


----------



## knight1fox3

Lumber Jim said:


> Are you finished after that?
> 
> Stress free Christmas?


Yes will be done by my b-day 12/20 and Xmas.  And then it's the home stretch.....3.......credits.......left.

:12:


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> That is not OSHA fall protection approved, definitely I know


:facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes will be done by my b-day 12/20 and Xmas.  And then it's the home stretch.....3.......credits.......left.
> 
> :12:


Dissert time.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ negative.  I went the course-work route.  No way in hell I was going to write a thesis.  However, now that I think about it, if I add up all final project reports and programming code for EVERY course, it might actually add up to a thesis.


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ negative.  I went the course-work route.  No way in hell I was going to write a thesis.  However, now that I think about it, if I add up all final project reports and programming code for EVERY course, it might actually add up to a thesis.


Clever Boy.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ negative.  I went the course-work route.  No way in hell I was going to write a thesis.  However, now that I think about it, if I add up all final project reports and programming code for EVERY course, it might actually add up to a thesis.


Writing the thesis wasn't so bad (adviser helped a lot cause he wanted to publish for tenure), but the defense was pretty nerve-wracking.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Writing the thesis wasn't so bad (adviser helped a lot cause he wanted to publish for tenure), but the defense was pretty nerve-wracking.


I know right. I made a pathetic attempt at baking cookies for the committee, and I am so thankful they didn't kick me out after eating them.

They still approved my dissert. paper. Idiots. 

TOP.


----------



## akwooly

good for you all for going after Grad School!  after i got my BS I was done.


----------



## thekzieg

I wanted to be done!! But there were no entry-level positions when I graduated, so grad school was the most profitable option.


----------



## itinerant

akwooly said:


> good for you all for going after Grad School!  after i got my BS I was done.


You are wise.

I had to come to the US for some research and I did and the dark circles I got then, I still have.


----------



## knight1fox3

itinerant said:


> Clever Boy.


YOU CALL ME BOY?!?!!??!?!?


----------



## itinerant

Now , you are trying to look sweet, aren't you ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here we go again


----------



## thekzieg

subject change:

SPAM!!


----------



## P-E

opcorn:  interesting


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting one in before another lock down.


----------



## itinerant

All of you woke up together ?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not into that.


----------



## thekzieg

C'mon guys! I know we're all a bit tense about the exam results being released soon...so lets just spam around and ignore the fact that we might get life-changing news in the next 1-3 weeks...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all good. I think.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> C'mon guys! I know we're all a bit tense about the exam results being released soon...so lets just spam around and ignore the fact that we might get life-changing news in the next 1-3 weeks...


Getting a P.E. is by no means "life-changing"


----------



## matt267 PE

Well it could open up some nice doors that could help.


----------



## thekzieg

It can be!


----------



## itinerant

Well go for it then.


----------



## matt267 PE

I will


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## matt267 PE

What do you mean "What?"


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What she said.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> What do you mean "What?"


NA


----------



## thekzieg

I call them Mittens, Snowball, and George.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> It can be!


Agreed wholeheartedly.  Really depends on the individual situation.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I call them Mittens, Snowball, and George.


Hence the name, "crazy cat lady." Cause that is crazy.


----------



## thekzieg

It just keeps sounding like you guys want more cat gifs...


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> It just keeps sounding like you guys want more cat gifs...


Nobody implied that. It is clear who is the "crazy cat lady"


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> 12 minutes ago, thekzieg said:
> 
> It just keeps sounding like you guys want more cat gifs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody implied that. It is clear who is the "crazy cat lady"
Click to expand...


----------



## itinerant

That is funny


----------



## matt267 PE

October 2013 results were being released this week.


----------



## thekzieg

:blink:


----------



## itinerant

All the best then.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a feeling I failed.


----------



## thekzieg

Me too.


----------



## itinerant

I had the same feeling,but I passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah but your exam was easy.


----------



## itinerant

Not a lot of people thought so.


----------



## thekzieg

Weird that we were talking about grad school - timehop just reminded me that I turned in the final draft of my thesis 6 years ago today.


----------



## matt267 PE

grad school sounds fun.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> grad school sounds fun.


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Not a lot of people thought so. A[/COLOR]gain.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> grad school sounds fun.


It is.  Last class tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Not a lot of people thought so. Again.


Fox seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## thekzieg

One more hour spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sitting down for my final final exam. #gradschool


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Sitting down for my final final exam. #gradschool


What color is the pencil?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> What color is the pencil?


Green with silver accents

Edit: almost brought my ncees pencil but didnt know if it has good or bad juju yet


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> Sitting down for my final final exam. #gradschool


Good luck!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> I have a feeling I failed.


I have the same feeling.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks Ken.


----------



## knight1fox3

glockjacket said:


> Sitting down for my final final exam. #gradschool


What are you studying in grad school?


----------



## itinerant

finally home spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Green Bay sucks spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> What are you studying in grad school?


Double posting. 

MBA now. Just applied for MSEE but not sure I'm feeling that. We'll see. Works slowing down so maybe


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Green Bay really sucks spam


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


>


@Dexman PE PMP



glockjacket said:


> Double posting.
> 
> MBA now. Just applied for MSEE but not sure I'm feeling that. We'll see. Works slowing down so maybe


How is that a double post?  I'm about to finish my MSEE and it has all but consumed me.



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Green Bay really sucks spam


They look F'in ridiculous.....


----------



## Road Guy

I normally enjoy watching the packers lose but not when i am stuck with discount double dick, on my fantasy team


----------



## itinerant

what the fuck spm


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> October 2013 results were being released this week.


I know. I passed


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I normally enjoy watching the packers lose but not when i am stuck with discount double dick, on my fantasy team


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Lol at detroit defense


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Lol at detroit defense


Definitely a questionable penalty at the end but goddamn, still wouldn't want to be that guy.


----------



## P-E

Originally picked Detroit then switched at the last minute.   Only got me 2 pts though


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> How is that a double post?


it wasnt, it was my attempt at a bad joke, i meant i was in grad school for double posting...yea lame.


----------



## itinerant

Mornung spam ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or morning spam


----------



## P-E

Or Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

PE, aren't you too old for that?


----------



## P-E

Good thing I'm not taking nitrates for chest pain.


----------



## matt267 PE

Does spam have nitrates in it?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Almost time to go home


you were the strip club all night?

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dude you saw what happened the last time Taylor Swift gifs were posted in here...


----------



## NJmike PE

agreed.

:banhim:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We get off at 11 on Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

You're allowed to get off doing work hours?


----------



## NJmike PE

rlyflag:


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## itinerant

Is it Friday today ?


----------



## matt267 PE

I think so. Results will be out today too.


----------



## PEWILLB

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We get off at 11 on Friday


TMI  I will never be able to erase that picture from my mind


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I think so. Results will be out today too.


No Matt they'd be out on Monday or Tuesday. We ought to send you to special Tuesday strip club remember.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh that's right. I heard it's all you can eat on Tuesdays.


----------



## matt267 PE

Noobs have a lot of work to do to get this thread up to 10k. Mike needs to recruit new members to participate.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Oh that's right. I heard it's all you can eat on Tuesdays.


You don't need an excuse to enjoy boobies.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a good point.


----------



## itinerant

You can take that crazy cat lady with you if she agrees.


----------



## matt267 PE

That would be weird.


----------



## itinerant

Then it is a bad idea.


----------



## itinerant

If only Monica Bellucci became a stripper......I so wish....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


>


2 weeks too early to be pounding the ol' F5 button


----------



## itinerant

Is it 6 weeks ? The countdown begins soon after 6 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Next Friday is 6 weeks. I'm just getting warmed up.

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

RI will probably be one of the last states anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

My results will likely get lost anyway. I'm not sure I even want my results.


----------



## itinerant

If they lose your results, they will just say you passed. So they don't have to let you know your score unless you are in Texas.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Just start drinking now Matt, that way you'll be too hung over to give a shit when you don't pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a good point. Maybe that's how I passed the EIT.


----------



## itinerant

This weekend it will be all butterflies even if you drink.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey @Ken PE 3.0, you finally figured out how to change your name. Congrats. It only took you like 4 years.


----------



## Dark Knight

thekzieg said:


> Meh. Survive, don't survive. I'll still probably have to study for April.


This reminded me the master of the banhammer, the original enforcer, the one and only VTENVIRO.

I do really miss that guy.


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Pass/Fail whatever happens, we should spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Hey @Ken PE 3.0, you finally figured out how to change your name. Congrats. It only took you like 4 years.


Not really. It just took a hacker, system crash, lock-down, reboot and an upgrade before it would allow me to change it.


----------



## itinerant

Easy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Not really. It just took a hacker, system crash, lock-down, reboot and an upgrade before it would allow me to change it.


Were you the hacker?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 10 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Not really. It just took a hacker, system crash, lock-down, reboot and an upgrade before it would allow me to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you the hacker?
Click to expand...

Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## itinerant

Can you teach me how to do that ?


----------



## thekzieg

Results are still pending


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Gotta do what ya gotta do.


There you go Fox. I solved it for you. Start banning.



itinerant said:


> Can you teach me how to do that ?


What, get banned? It's easy, have Taylor Swift call fox a loser.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Results are still pending


----------



## itinerant

No I need to learn hacking.


----------



## thekzieg

we're only like 3800 spams away from the results


----------



## itinerant

Mike should finish hanging lights on his firehouse and suspend all the rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

You can do it.

That's one weekend with out rules.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ncees won't release the results until it hits 10k, they have a deal in place.


----------



## thekzieg

Big spam throwing their money around again. Typical.


----------



## matt267 PE

cause it's all about the spam 'bout the spam......


----------



## NJmike PE

to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....


Why is he talking like Yoda


----------



## thekzieg

So we use the spam force to achieve results


----------



## NJmike PE

mind this you should not. continue spamming you will


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Just now, NJmike PE said:
> 
> to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he talking like Yoda
Click to expand...

Who cares if he opens the gates of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....


You have a choice to make. If you suspend too soon, they'll finish well before the results. If you don't suspend, the we all fail.


----------



## NJmike PE

check back on Monday for a decision


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Just now, NJmike PE said: to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....
> 
> 
> 
> You have a choice to make. If you suspend too soon, they'll finish well before the results. If you don't suspend, the we all fail.
Click to expand...

Looks like your hosed.


----------



## thekzieg

if we work together we can complete this mission on time and over budget


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> check back on Monday for a decision


Looks like he is normal now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> if we work together we can complete this mission on time and over budget


Over budget is NEVER an issue in engineering. That should be on the test.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Looks like he is normal now.


Define "normal."


----------



## thekzieg

Normal: Full of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Normal: Full of spam shit


Oh, well in that case. Yes, Mike is normal.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Just now, thekzieg said: Normal: Full of spam shit
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well in that case. Yes, Mike is normal.
Click to expand...

Asked and answered.


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks for the correction, Matt. Sometimes my fingers type the wrong words.


----------



## NJmike PE

crazy fat lady

EDIT: cat

(Sometimes I have the same problem)


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> crazy fat lady


----------



## thekzieg

I AM crazy fat. It's kind of incredible.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I AM crazy fat. It's kind of incredible.


well in that case... do you have pics?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thats kinda creepy


----------



## itinerant

True Detective is creepy


----------



## thekzieg

soil is creepy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!

top


----------



## thekzieg

One hour till donuts!


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## thekzieg

D O N U T S


----------



## matt267 PE

today is cake day.


----------



## itinerant

NO donuts for you


----------



## thekzieg

One or two dozen more won't hurt.


----------



## itinerant

Just one or two.


----------



## thekzieg

dozen


----------



## itinerant

sPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> today is cake day.


what happened to the pie?


----------



## P-E

Suspicious suitcase just detonated near the office.   Yikes.


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## P-E

Helicopters and a bunch of cops.


----------



## itinerant

Are you in Boston ?


----------



## csb

AGAIN?!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Not really. It just took a hacker, system crash, lock-down, reboot and an upgrade before it would allow me to change it.


Whoa, hold on there professor.  We fixed the "glitch".  And now you can change your name.  Thank you very little.









NJmike PE said:


> to suspend the rules- to ponder this I shall....


Perhaps a late night drunk tank spam fest could be in order this weekend?


----------



## thekzieg

power-engineer said:


> Suspicious suitcase just detonated near the office.   Yikes.


Is everyone ok??


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what happened to the pie?


I ate it all.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I ate it all.


fat ass


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> fat ass


I can't thank the eggnog for that.


----------



## P-E

thekzieg said:


> Is everyone ok??


Somebody purposely placed a suitcase next to a homeland security vehicle and quickly walked away.   Cops blew it up.  Turned out to be a hoax.  My office is a few blocks away.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Somebody purposely placed a suitcase next to a homeland security vehicle and quickly walked away.   Cops blew it up.  Turned out to be a hoax.  My office is a few blocks away.


some people are dicks.


----------



## NJmike PE

I resent that statement....

Not everyone can be me


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I resent that statement....
> 
> Not everyone can be me


You're a special kind of dick.


----------



## P-E

You guys should take that to the men's private forum


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> You guys should take that to the men's private forum


Do you need a special pill to get into there?


----------



## NJmike PE

:ghey:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

boring friday

conference in Vegas next week


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in charge around here now.  And this spam thread will remain in full force until I get my state specific surveying exam results.


----------



## NJmike PE

dammits

EDIT:

Wait, shouldn't you be moving the Sherman Street bridge?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And as a special incentive.  Rules off till midnight tonight.  How many posts are in here anyway?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> And as a special incentive.  Rules off till midnight tonight.  How many posts are in here anyway?


6284 Sir!


----------



## P-E

Sapper PE said:


> And as a special incentive.  Rules off till midnight tonight.  How many posts are in here anyway?


A hole bunch plus your two.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> I'm in charge around here now.  And this spam thread will remain in full force until I get my state specific surveying exam results.


:bowdown:



Sapper PE said:


> And as a special incentive.  Rules off till midnight tonight.  How many posts are in here anyway?


:multiplespotting:


----------



## matt267 PE

This could be a trap though.


----------



## matt267 PE

this is post 6288


----------



## surge82

Wow i found the SPAMFEST!! Let the festivities begin!!


----------



## NJmike PE

surge82 said:


> Wow i found the SPAMFEST!! Let the festivities begin!!


welcome. have fun


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hi


----------



## surge82

NJmike PE said:


> welcome. have fun


Thank you!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@surge82 Welcome.

Spam away. And remember, sometimes there are rules, sometimes there are no rules. Currently, I'm not sure.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> @surge82 Welcome.
> 
> Spam away. And remember, sometimes there are rules, sometimes there are no rules. Currently, I'm not sure.


And PS make sure Taylor Swift doesnt call any admins a loser....doesnt end well.


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> @surge82 Welcome.
> 
> Spam away. And remember, sometimes there are rules, sometimes there are no rules. Currently, I'm not sure.


Engineers don't follow rules!! We make the rules! ....Which may of just contradicted my previous statement....Let the confusion begin................Thanks @matt267 cool dog by the way!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> And PS make sure Taylor Swift doesnt call any admins a loser....doesnt end well.


This should have been obvious.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> This should have been obvious.


ehhhh gray area


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> Engineers don't follow rules!! We make the rules! ....Which may of just contradicted my previous statement....Let the confusion begin................Thanks @matt267 cool dog by the way!


Thanks surge. He's an American Eskimo. We had to put him down in 2014. I still can't get myself to change the pic though.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> ehhhh gray area


only if you're new.


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Ham

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Bam


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## P-E

Wham


----------



## P-E

Slam


----------



## P-E

Damn


----------



## P-E

Cram


----------



## P-E

Jam


----------



## P-E

Clam


----------



## P-E

Sham


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> Thanks surge. He's an American Eskimo. We had to put him down in 2014. I still can't get myself to change the pic though.


Ohh too bad. I just got an english bulldog. I will have to put up a picture some day.


----------



## P-E

Pam


----------



## P-E

Swam


----------



## P-E

Nam


----------



## P-E

Tram


----------



## P-E

Lamb


----------



## P-E

Mam


----------



## P-E

Ram


----------



## P-E

Sam


----------



## matt267 PE

are we playing the rhyming game again?


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

but would you could you?


----------



## thekzieg

Had a meeting, missed the donuts  :angry:


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Had a meeting, missed the donuts  :angry:


Was Amanda there?


----------



## thekzieg

Nope.


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, she got the donuts.


----------



## surge82

thekzieg said:


> Had a meeting, missed the donuts  :angry:


There are donuts at my job!! Lots since everyone called in today.


----------



## thekzieg

you're so lucky.


----------



## thekzieg

It's free spam time, right?


----------



## thekzieg

Rules get paused and suddenly everyone disappears?


----------



## thekzieg

Are you all discussing member status in the men's private forum?


----------



## NJmike PE

wouldn't you like to know


----------



## thekzieg

Not really


----------



## itinerant

Okay


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Rules get paused and suddenly everyone disappears?


It was cake time.


----------



## thekzieg

ugh


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm back now


----------



## itinerant

Did Mike suspend rules or what ?


----------



## thekzieg

Not Mike, Sapper.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ what she said.


----------



## thekzieg

spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

yes, spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

lots and lots of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

don't be shy


----------



## matt267 PE

spam away


----------



## itinerant

give me some time


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## thekzieg

i'm hungry


----------



## thekzieg

need donuts


----------



## matt267 PE

There's a piece of cake left over.


----------



## thekzieg

be right there


----------



## matt267 PE

or you can have some spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

With a can of ham


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yeah! No rules.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'm bored


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stuck here with nothing to do


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bored spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bored spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bored spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bored spam


----------



## itinerant

I miss her.


----------



## itinerant

I lost her.


----------



## itinerant

What the fuck.


----------



## thekzieg

Chili for lunch!


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## thekzieg

results are still pending


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> beer o'clock


Yup


----------



## itinerant

what


----------



## knight1fox3

Where was this authorization to suspend the rules??









NJmike PE said:


> beer o'clock


+1000


----------



## itinerant

Its scary


----------



## thekzieg

Page 252, halfway down:

View attachment 7636


----------



## knight1fox3

Indeed, the thread will remain.  But I see nothing about rule suspension.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap couldn't stay away.


----------



## thekzieg

Meant to grab this:View attachment 7637


----------



## itinerant

wHAT


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't challenge the Fox. He wields a mean ban hammer!!


----------



## matt267 PE

That's the one


----------



## thekzieg

Just citing sources...


----------



## itinerant

You always have to cite relevant sources.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Meant to grab this:View attachment 7637


^ now that is more clear-cut.


----------



## itinerant

Thats shining


----------



## thekzieg

I may not be good at screen caps, but my reading comprehension is terrible.


----------



## itinerant

Welcome to the club


----------



## thekzieg

Bonus beer time!!!

fixt


----------



## itinerant

Is that so


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks for the help @NJmike PE. My stupid fingers keep messing up.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Thanks for the help @NJmike PE. My stupid fingers keep messing up.


:thumbs:


----------



## itinerant

Herbal Tea is better.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> Herbal Tea is better.


----------



## thekzieg

Beer is best


----------



## itinerant

Nothing beats Herbal Tea on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Beer is best


+1000

Matt and Mike drinking beer together:


----------



## thekzieg

Pretty much everything beats herbal tea on a friday afternoon.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Pretty much everynothing beats herbal tea on a friday afternoon.


fixt


----------



## itinerant

no rules spam


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Itinerant gets beat verbally on a Friday afternoon.


better


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Great Herbal tea, I should have more of this everyday.


Nice.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> +1000
> 
> Matt and Mike drinking beer together:


You're probably right. 

Top


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I can't believe the results haven't been released yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not really sure.


----------



## thekzieg

Afternoon spam


----------



## matt267 PE

One more


----------



## matt267 PE

It's daddy + daughter night tonight. My wife is at a work function. My daughter wants us to go out and have a "relaxing" dinner.


----------



## thekzieg

Chuck E Cheese?


----------



## thekzieg

Oh wait, you said relaxing, not terrifying AF.


----------



## thekzieg

Is everyone else too drunk to spam, too?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure they're getting drunk TO spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Is everyone else too drunk to spam, too?


Just wait.  The conversations in the spam thread while people are in the drunk are, how shall I say it, "colorful". :thumbs:


----------



## itinerant

Yeah, the herbal tea is pretty intoxicating got to say.


----------



## thekzieg

oh BOY


----------



## P-E

Move it move it


----------



## itinerant

How does it get to DUI of herbal tea ?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hello spammers


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3

Stop.......

......Collaborate and listen.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a puddy cat


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I hope she don't eat the red bird


----------



## P-E

Got to


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Or is it a cardinal


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

WHAT


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Or perhaps an angry bird


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Got to


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

He looks angry to me


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

Somebody gave the bird a worm.


----------



## matt267 PE

He's always angry


----------



## P-E

Phone spam is too slow


----------



## P-E

Just went through a dead zone


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Move it move it[/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3

TO THE DRUNK TANK!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

BEEEEEERDOOOOOM!


----------



## thekzieg

69 likes. My work here is done.


----------



## itinerant

FREEDOM.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> 69 likes. My work here is done.


Good Bye Crazy cat lady


----------



## itinerant

My work for the week is done too.


----------



## itinerant

So long. See you guys from home.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike tossing Matt around like a rag doll


----------



## thekzieg

Nearly beer time.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mike tossing Matt around like a rag doll


w h a t


----------



## knight1fox3

Nearly?  You're already behind!


----------



## thekzieg

I'm subjected to pacific time  -_-


----------



## matt267 PE

Feel free to drink on EST. Fox does.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Feel free to drink on EST. Fox does.


Best advice I've gotten today


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes top


----------



## thekzieg

Middle-ish


----------



## thekzieg

what? they changed it back to 25 per page?


----------



## thekzieg

ugh. i'm going home and drinking a beer


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

snazzy


----------



## thekzieg

I've never typed that word before. it looks wrong


----------



## matt267 PE

So wrong


----------



## thekzieg

Uh oh. Boss just asked if I'd heard back about the exam. I was hoping they'd forgotten about it.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Uh oh. Boss just asked if I'd heard back about the exam. I was hoping they'd forgotten about it.


mine too....really hoping he forgot


----------



## thekzieg

Here's hoping it's good news for both of us. I'm not sure I can handle failing again.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Here's hoping it's good news for both of us. I'm not sure I can handle failing again.


hope so!

What exam did you take?


----------



## thekzieg

Civil-structural. You?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Civil-structural. You?


Power...first try so we'll see, felt good but i also felt good on the practice exam and didnt do well but i did a lot of studying after that point. we'll see.  Best of luck


----------



## thekzieg

You too!!!

now let's spam!


----------



## thekzieg

And by spam I mean drink beer


----------



## thekzieg

Riding the bus is the worst.


----------



## matt267 PE

You should drink beer on the bus


----------



## thekzieg

I keep forgetting I have a little bottle of vodka in my purse...that'll help things.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drink


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drink


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drink


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drink


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drink


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

65% of the way done


----------



## thekzieg

Too many *actual* alcoholics here who might tackle me if they saw the bottle.


----------



## P-E

Bottle? Where?


----------



## thekzieg

IT'S NOT FOR YOU


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

for me?!


----------



## thekzieg

It's mine.


----------



## thekzieg

My precious


----------



## Road Guy

My eldest takes his drivers license test tomorrow.. Pray he fails i cant afford the insurance!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I need beer, why isnt there a craft beer delivery? I could really use a double ipa right now


----------



## matt267 PE

Get him drunk before the test. They'll flunk him before he even starts.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Does NCEES say "fail" in red if you dont pass? Asking for a friend


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Get him drunk before the test. They'll flunk him before he even starts.


Quality fatherly advice here


----------



## P-E

then bribe the DMV to tell him his results will be known in 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> then bribe the DMV to tell him his results will be known in 8 to 10 weeks


THIS!


----------



## matt267 PE

Send him to us.


----------



## P-E

speaking of beer.  time to grab a Heady from the toppernacle


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> I need beer, why isnt there a craft beer delivery? I could really use a double ipa right now


Amazon Now!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Amazon Now!!


I wish...I live in the middle of no where....literally people "in the middle of no where" claim my city is the middle of no where


----------



## P-E

thekzieg said:


> Amazon Now!!


serenity now


----------



## P-E

apocolypse now


----------



## P-E

mmm beer, much better


----------



## P-E

alrighty then


----------



## P-E

alrighty then


----------



## P-E

alrighty then


----------



## P-E

alrighty then


----------



## P-E

alrighty then


----------



## P-E

alrighty then

ToP  :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

should i get up and get dinner and BEER or just order pizza and stay at home?


----------



## P-E

pretty much what i'm doing


----------



## P-E

dinner, beer and spam at home


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

but theres no beer at my home....


----------



## P-E

then you have a very very very big problem


----------



## P-E

that's what cell phones are for


----------



## P-E

call in the pizza, drive as fast as you can to get beer while spamming this thread


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

GO


----------



## P-E

in the meantime..


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> call in the pizza, drive as fast as you can to get beer while spamming this thread


Smart, very smart


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Gelabert4701 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but NCEES released the results of the PS exam for the PR board. 12/4/15 7:35 PM.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is that something???


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

glockjacket said:


> Does NCEES say "fail" in red if you dont pass? Asking for a friend


It is green for pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pass


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Gas


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I pass gas...now i need to pass pe


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yes you do.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yes you do spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt too, spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!

RESULTS COULD BE SOON


----------



## Baconator

Ha


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Baconator said:


> Ha


Ha as in you know something?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Baconator knows all


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Agreed but what does he know?


----------



## Baconator

All


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Should we be hurrying this spam thread?


----------



## Baconator

That goes without saying


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM AWAY PEOPLE!


----------



## Baconator

We're waiting


----------



## Baconator

See what I did


----------



## Baconator

There


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

more or less


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sounds a little caddyshack-ish


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

great movie!


----------



## P-E

kill all the golfers


----------



## P-E

your dinghy scratched my anchor


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## P-E

spaulding


----------



## P-E

need to get another topper


----------



## P-E

mmm beer

ToP  :bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Beer flavored spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or spam flavored beer?


----------



## P-E

two hours to do this


----------



## P-E

heady topper


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it

Top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I eat filet mignon seven times a day


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My bathtubs fillet with perier


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

What can I say


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

This is the life


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You're gonna lose....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My Grandfather failed the PE test once.

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my grandfather was a CPA and did not fail that test.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I wanna new duck.

A mallard I think.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We represent the lollipop guild


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can't spam this to 10k alone, dammit!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Baconator

Nice try


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Baconator

Kkkkkkken


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are you looking for the last post????


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming while watching Harlem Nights


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top again!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spamming while trying to decide if i should go do something or stay in.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stay


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stay


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Stay


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Trying for 8k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

but no beer at home...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Trying for 8k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can get it to 10k by the end of the night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need a post count up in here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo base


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k countdown.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Echo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I met him in a swamp down in Degobah


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

just ordered some pizza


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hope it comes before the exam results


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I saw the little runt on a log


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I asked his name and in a rusty voice


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

He said yoda


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Y


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

O


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

D


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

A


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

[COLOR= rgb(153, 153, 153)]Ghost Rider, this is Strike. We have unknown aircraft inbound Mustang. Your vector zero-nine-zero for bogey[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yoda


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

That’s a negative Ghost rider, the pattern is full


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Holy shit, it’s Viper!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Uh, sorry Goose. WE happened to see a MiG 28 do a 4g negative dive.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Pizza update: 

Estimated Ready Time:  [Approximately 30-40 minutes]


----------



## Road Guy

Hard deck my ass we got that son of a bitch


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We need help


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

And if you screw up just this much, you’ll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog shit out of Hong Kong!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No. No, Mav, this is not a good idea


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sorry Goose, but it’s time to buzz a tower


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

What are you doing? You’re slowing down, you’re slowing down!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I’m bringing him in closer, Merlin.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

You’re gonna do WHAT?


----------



## P-E

have another beer


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'll bring him close, hit the brakes and he'll fly right by


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Come on 7000


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My sister kicked me in the balls once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Once.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny fucking Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny fucking Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny fucking Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny fucking Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How do you get a post count around here?


----------



## P-E

keep spamming


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Middle


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Middle


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Middle


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

end it?! why?! I caused it to be put on hold and it sucked.


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this

top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is it monday yet?


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS ON MONDAY!


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Power Gen Conference in vegas!


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this


----------



## P-E

end this

top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

crickets


----------



## P-E

chirp chirp


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

end it now!


----------



## P-E

do it to it


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

top :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam YOU ARE NOT


----------



## P-E

i read too much dr S to the little one


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Pizza was quite good!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still needed beer


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

41 minutes


----------



## P-E

leave some for next week?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

until what?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it

top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## P-E

could do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we can still get to 10k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

500th post!


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

could do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it

:bananalama: TOP


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it


----------



## P-E

u can do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yes!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

YES!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

YES!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

are the results out yet??


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> YES!!


that's what she said


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I took the exam early and still can take it in april and october before i hit my 4 years but i still really hope i passed


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam

top :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## engineergurl

why are there multi posts, this is not quality spam... I am SOOOO DISAPPOINTED!


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

extra spam!?


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

friday night....


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## engineergurl

I expected better from you power-engineer


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam

ToP  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I expected more out of both of you @power-engineer and @engineergurl


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i need to get up and go to the atm but its so far away


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

the garage i mean


----------



## P-E

this just unadulterated spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

its like 20 ft away


----------



## P-E

contentless


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

pretty far


----------



## P-E

whoa you got a top


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

extra spam


----------



## P-E

time r*nning out


----------



## P-E

onon


----------



## P-E

shameless plug


----------



## P-E

onon


----------



## P-E

onon


----------



## P-E

onon


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i havent put up my christmas lights yet...oops


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why is it always EST?


----------



## P-E

would not could not on the couch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why not MDST?


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

everyone always forgets about mountain time


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Last man standing is a good show


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

used to be better but still good


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

results within two weeks


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## thekzieg

Our Christmas tree only has Star Wars ornaments on it right now.


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

2 weeks?!


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> 2 weeks?!


sure


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam

Top

Cat you here?


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why are power engineers the only ones spamming on a friday night...


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

vjust spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is ncees open on the weekend? hope so


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

doubt it


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

douybt the state boards are too


----------



## thekzieg

No, glock. Bad spam.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope NM is quick


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> No, glock. Bad spam.


----------



## P-E

5 minutes


----------



## thekzieg

power-engineer said:


> just spam
> 
> Top
> 
> Cat you here?


I'm here. That was a lot of spam to get through.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this thread and I do  not get along


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

more than 2 people here,,,wow


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

didnt think so


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## thekzieg

Too many m's.


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## thekzieg

Need more m&amp;ms.


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## P-E

just spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

3 minutes


----------



## P-E

just spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

And more beer.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

See's candy here


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

keys on my keyboard keep falling off...might be time for a new laptop


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

but otherwise its fine so maybe not


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

MacBook Air is holding in fine after 3 years


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## thekzieg

Nah. That's what duct tape is for!


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Nah. That's what duct tape is for!


Solid plan


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## P-E

other spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

its the up button...i didnt think i used it much


----------



## P-E

other spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1 minute!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1 minute alert!


----------



## thekzieg

Keep it up P-E! You've got the power!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

less than 1 minute!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

uh oh


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

zero minutes


----------



## thekzieg

Boo.


----------



## P-E

over


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

dang that was quick


----------



## P-E

made a good dent


----------



## thekzieg

Three more hours by my clock.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

2 by mine!


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, we're we given a time zone to comply with?


----------



## P-E

did sap say est?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> made a good dent


very good effort


----------



## thekzieg

I only remember reading "midnight"


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Est


----------



## P-E

he's on-line


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> I mean, we're we given a time zone to comply with?


why not mountain?  everyone forget mountain

how many times do you hear commercials say "8pm eastern, 7 central, 5 Pacific

well what about mountain???!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And responding


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> he's on-line


and quick!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just enforcing standards here.  Goodnight


----------



## P-E

quicker than I


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and me!


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe people assume no one lives in the mountains?


----------



## P-E

he's the man


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Maybe people assume no one lives in the mountains?


i live at the base of the mountains....


----------



## thekzieg

I can see two mountain ranges on my commute.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

long commute?


----------



## P-E

mountains are awesome


----------



## Road Guy

I can see two 14K ft peaks from my front porch?


----------



## Road Guy

Consecutive post anarchy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

what part of CO?


----------



## thekzieg

Sometimes I can see Mt Rainier. Usually just the cascades on the east and the olympics on the west.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Sometimes I can see Mt Rainier. Usually just the cascades on the east and the olympics on the west.


fancy


----------



## P-E

very jealous  5000 is high peaks here


----------



## thekzieg

The mountains don't come out very often in the winter. Too many low clouds.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Laptop battery died. Oops


----------



## thekzieg

I don't know what to watch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Last man standing?


----------



## P-E

nope


----------



## thekzieg

Settled on Last Week Tonight.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Good show!


----------



## P-E

getting sleepy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleep is for the weak


----------



## itinerant

Tears are the inulgencee of the people who havent suffered enough


----------



## itinerant

make it what


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

guess so?


----------



## itinerant

its simpl flat here

taap


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nice


----------



## itinerant

matt slept


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

like i said, sleep is for the weak


----------



## surge82

Yeah party everyone wake up and let's all keep hitting f5 until the results show up or crash the server!


----------



## slickjohannes

I bet if we designate a date and time, and we all hit F5 at the same time, we could get the beotch to burn...


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done guys and crazy cat lady.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fire!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Got almost 1000 posts in one evening. Not too shabby.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG was even in there for a couple posts. She was, as expected, very disappointed in the lack of quality.


----------



## itinerant

Mornung spam ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning? It's almost afternoon.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> EG was even in there for a couple posts. She was, as expected, very disappointed in the lack of quality.


Quality? I thought the 10k was all about quantity.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

You guys try hard enough, our could kill this thing this weekend...


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## P-E

With rules and 30s per post, this can be finished in 20 hours.


----------



## matt267 PE

you don't need 30secs.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm usually done in less then 10 seconds.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I'm usually done in less then 10 seconds.


Take that to the boys forum.


----------



## itinerant

so are rules still there


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> so are rules still there


Umm... No, nope, no rules. Spam away @itinerant


----------



## thekzieg

Whew. Glad I could swoop in at the last minute and steal some credit for last night's shenanigans.


----------



## matt267 PE

keep it going


----------



## thekzieg

It's what I've been practicing my whole life.


----------



## matt267 PE

Once you get your passing results this coming week, are you going to burn your books?

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

Fck no. I'm going to re-sell them and try to earn some of the money back. This test is too expensive.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Fck no. I'm going to re-sell them and try to earn some of the money back. This test is too expensive.


I guess that would be the responsible thing to do.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Somethings going to be on fire!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Somethings going to be on fire!


Just be careful, you don't want to get Mike excited.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

fair enough, i supposed


----------



## matt267 PE

Burning stuff spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Just ate lunch, spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Learning Spanish for my girlfriend spam


----------



## thekzieg

Drinking coffee spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

hiding spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Watching House spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

hello


----------



## matt267 PE

is it me you're looking for?


----------



## itinerant

nope


----------



## matt267 PE

good


----------



## itinerant

midafternoon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished putting up my own Christmas lights


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

eating Chinese at the mall spam

now at the Apple Store spam lord help me


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Less than happy with apple

3rd trip to the Apple Store and I still have to go back.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost top


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Once you get your passing results this coming week, are you going to burn your books?
> 
> TOP


I did.  It was so satisfying


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I bet!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Apple sux spam


----------



## itinerant

what the fuck spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost top spam


----------



## itinerant

What the heck spam


----------



## itinerant

I hope that rules aren't in effect now


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

They are and you're screwed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree with ken and I don't like it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE

You guys fuck g suck....

Finish 8f


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


>


I don't drink coffee


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^ someone needs to hit the drunk tank


----------



## matt267 PE

Go home Mike, you drunk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yawn


----------



## NJmike PE

Xmas party


----------



## itinerant

Come have herbal tea


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Vegas Monday Spam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## surge82

spam and eggs sound good


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## slickjohannes

Spam is ham? Nay.  Spam is spam.

Two in the bush worth one in the hand? Maybe, but certainly worth one in the can.

Spam in can alright with me?  Yes!  And spam in forum you shall see!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

bring on the spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to Universal Studios today and tomorrow spam.


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

Women are crazy Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Mohr Christmas lights spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Women are crazy Spam


Mostly if the like cats


----------



## itinerant

Women are crazy Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone get results today?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Did anyone get results today?


not pregnant


----------



## matt267 PE

Same here. Will try again.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Same here. Will try again.


Try harder


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> not pregnant


no little NJmike Future PE?


----------



## slickjohannes

Spam spam spam.  Putting Xmas crap spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Final project spam....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Final projects suck spam.

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Top


Nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Browns suck monkey turds.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Time to snipe?


nope


----------



## knight1fox3

What about now?


----------



## matt267 PE

almost


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Now?


----------



## matt267 PE

very close. Fox is waiting in the wings.


----------



## itinerant

What did I miss


----------



## knight1fox3

A flock of seagulls and an oil shortage....


----------



## itinerant

i will live with that


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ha


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Mostly if the like cats


Aww. You miss me?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap said no rules until results.


----------



## thekzieg

Sap is great


----------



## Sapper PE LS

thekzieg said:


> Sap is great


Yes.  I see good things in your future here.  Unlike Matt and Mike, you seem like you really fit in.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Whatever, I'm only here for the spam


----------



## thekzieg

Any chance you can let the NCEES Board know that? I feel like I'm going to need some good will points to help me pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ncees is very familiar with sap and this board.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ncees is very familiar with sap and this board.


They probably read this board and laugh at us.


----------



## thekzieg

Of course they do. You have to procrastinate a lot to make grading take 10 weeks.


----------



## itinerant

iSpam


----------



## itinerant

No rules. That sounds good


----------



## thekzieg

Timbers suck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NCEES definitely lurks in the shadows. They have to make sure no one discloses anything.


----------



## itinerant

Honestly they just think too highly of that exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> 6 minutes ago, matt267 said:
> 
> Ncees is very familiar with sap and this board.
> 
> 
> 
> They probably read this board and laugh at us.
Click to expand...

They are here looking to see who they can ban from being a PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, and spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Honestly they just think too highly of that exam.


I read somewhere the costs associated with making the test. It was rather pricey per question and understandable why they do what they do.


----------



## itinerant

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I read somewhere the costs associated with making the test. It was rather pricey per question and understandable why they do what they do.


I guess thats why they make us suffer so much


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we ready for results tomorrow?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Time


----------



## matt267 PE

Now


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ncees is very familiar with sap and this board.


They should really revisit their ruling on him.


----------



## slickjohannes

Ok- so I have a question.  NCEES patrols this forum.  It's no secret.  But do they have access to the Girls Forum!!??!!  I mean, how do they know the girls arent discussing exam questions in between their naked pillow fights???

oh- and spam spam spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ncees is very familiar with sap and this board.
> 
> 
> 
> They should really revisit their ruling on him.
Click to expand...

I wish I could say I was going to miss you.



slickjohannes said:


> Ok- so I have a question.  NCEES patrols this forum.  It's no secret.  But do they have access to the Girls Forum!!??!!  I mean, how do they know the girls arent discussing exam questions in between their naked pillow fights???oh- and spam spam spam.


Maybe that's your ticket to the girls thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

3 weeks no beer or booze, now it's time to pound em down.

Took home the bronze 3rd place in my weight class!


----------



## slickjohannes

Totally.  I just knock on the door and when they ask "who's there?" I will say "NCEES Board Inspector, open up!!!" Brilliant!!!

Somebody said it earlier.  Nothing is getting done on a monday.  It's going to be tuesday, I no it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wednesday or Thursday, but not til January.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Relax Matt, I'm still a retired admin, but I may or may not have some secret hidden banning abilities.


----------



## thekzieg

slickjohannes said:


> Ok- so I have a question.  NCEES patrols this forum.  It's no secret.  But do they have access to the Girls Forum!!??!!  I mean, how do they know the girls arent discussing exam questions in between their naked pillow fights???
> 
> oh- and spam spam spam.


Trust me. Girls forum is on the up and up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> Relax Matt, I'm still a retired admin, but I may or may not have some secret hidden banning abilities.


Its all good. I'm not looking to get banned.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

thekzieg said:


> Trust me. Girls forum is on the up and up.


I kind of doubt that, but hey, I can't verify, so I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Its all good. I'm not looking to get banned.


Of course I wouldn't ban you.  But, that said, it's best not bring up the hacking incident around results times I think.


----------



## thekzieg

Sapper PE said:


> I kind of doubt that, but hey, I can't verify, so I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Road Guy

slickjohannes said:


> Ok- so I have a question.  NCEES patrols this forum.  It's no secret.  But do they have access to the Girls Forum!!??!!  I mean, how do they know the girls arent discussing exam questions in between their naked pillow fights???oh- and spam spam spam.


No access unless they have a female that requested access through the gals that allow access.....(or a subpoena?)


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

so are rules really off??


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I hope so!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sapper PE said:


> Oh, and rules off till results come out.  Let's see how high we can take it.




perfect!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

packing for vegas spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

well okay laying in bed thinking about packing for vegas spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

mostly packed...the rest can wait for morning


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

boring boring boring


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someone speak!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

anyone else reading into PS results in PR being released? Could PE results have also been released late Friday and just pending state review?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i can hope right


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

PEOPLE POST NOW!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

UGH!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

should be sleeping spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

numero 600


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> Relax Matt, I'm still a retired admin, but I may or may not have some secret hidden banning abilities.


I'm sure you do.


----------



## slickjohannes

Proposal due today spam.  Oh boy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell them 8 - 10 weeks.


----------



## akwooly

Drunk in Reno post spam! Up $340 in roulette!!!


----------



## itinerant

Work week starting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

no rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's get this to 10k so results can be released.


----------



## matt267 PE

still not top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How come we can't see our post count in the thread anymore? Damn update...


----------



## Dark Knight

7645, based on my last calculations.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It tells you at the top but before you knew what post number your individual post was.


----------



## matt267 PE

tapatalk tells you.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not on my phone


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I can see the post count for the thread but not my count


----------



## matt267 PE

Not my fault your phone sucks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not my fault you're going to need to take the April '16.


----------



## P-E

wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not my fault you're going to need to take the April '16.


Yes it is


----------



## itinerant

Lets bring a smile on that face of yours.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't like to smile.


----------



## itinerant

I hate to smile , but I would like to put the smile on your face.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

morning!


----------



## itinerant

Good Morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I hate to smile , but I would like to put the smile on your face.


No thank you.

Unless, you can tell me without a doubt that I passed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't ask for the impossible Matt.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> Unless, you can tell me without a doubt that I passed.


You passed


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Don't ask for the impossible Matt.


Blocked



itinerant said:


> You passed


prove it.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> prove it.


Matt Passed by NCEES.


----------



## matt267 PE

seems legit.


----------



## itinerant

They will email you shortly.


----------



## itinerant

You have passed and you can start using P.E. next to your name.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope you're right.

Looks like CT PS results are out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

itinerant said:


> You have passed and you can start using P.E.nis next to your name.


fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

^ still blocked.


----------



## matt267 PE

not bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

not TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram sill blocked


----------



## itinerant

No rules means good omen.


----------



## itinerant

So how do you plan to celebrate passing the PE Matt ?


----------



## itinerant

Right Matt was supposed to go to a Special Tuesday strip bar


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Not sure what I'm going to do to celebrate.


----------



## matt267 PE

The first thing will likely be to write a fat check to the state board.


----------



## thekzieg

WA results are pending.


----------



## matt267 PE

soon Cats, soon.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> The first thing will likely be to write a fat check to the state board.


If the state board doesn't need your check, you let me know.


----------



## itinerant

Now I really want Matt to pass


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be writing a check either way. Either pay to get a number, or pay to retake.


----------



## itinerant

Matt can you please define or quantify fat (as in the check) ?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> soon Cats, soon.


Now?


----------



## knight1fox3

Not yet.  Please check back.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Matt can you please define or quantify fat (as in the check) ?


I think it's like $300 for two years


----------



## itinerant

Crazy CAT lady will buy a couple more cats for the NCEES if she passes maybe


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Now?


This week.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> This week.


What other day do they have specials at the club Matt ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> What other day do they have specials at the club Matt ?


I'll stay home for this celebration. It'll be a lot cheaper. All I'll have to do is clean the dishes first.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

Did anything change  Matt ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Did anything change  Matt ?


nope


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

NCEES still hasn't changed its mind about my P.E. Fuck you NCEES if you do.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> NCEES still hasn't changed its mind about my P.E. Fuck you NCEES if you do.


Them are some big words.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Them are some big words.


I know, I passed already. Fortunately don't have to take it again.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I know, I passed already. Fortunately don't have to take it again.


If you piss them off you might.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


Matt, this is the only time you may use your F5 button.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## thekzieg

Now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a feeling it really close.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it January 7th yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

just 5 more minutes


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## thekzieg

closer...


----------



## matt267 PE

yup


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## P-E

Almost lunch spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is wasting his time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is wasting his time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is wasting his time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is wasting his time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is wasting his time.


----------



## thekzieg

not top


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

BOTTOM


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## PEWILLB

thekzieg said:


> WA results are pending.


Good luck! Cat Crazy Lady


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## thekzieg

Hopefully mr. zieg will buy me a cat if I don't pass...I'm going to need the support...


----------



## thekzieg

Anyone else think it's a dick move that NCEES's logo is red? It's like they're taunting you with failure.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Anyone else think it's a dick move that NCEES's logo is red? It's like they're taunting you with failure.


Thats ok. You don't want to get them upset by typing such things.


----------



## thekzieg

They can't get upset. I've given them too much money.


----------



## itinerant

NCEES is a good institution helping us engineers.


----------



## thekzieg

Standardized testing is basically a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## matt267 PE

But we LOVE ncees


----------



## thekzieg

SO MUCH


----------



## thekzieg

We both got the short end of the stick...it's the MAN who we hate...


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> But we LOVE ncees


Truest and most selfless kind of love.


----------



## thekzieg

(think that'll cover our asses?)


----------



## matt267 PE

They are a great group of people


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> (think that'll cover our asses?)


I hope so


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

Has anyone use the "chat now" feature recently?


----------



## matt267 PE

We should start.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I hope so


Hope is a bad thing. It can drive a man insane.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Hope is a bad thing. It can drive a man insane.


I'm already there.


----------



## thekzieg

Ok, so real talk, do we even really NEED licenses? I mean, of course we WANT them, but nothing about my day-to-day job would change with my license. So it's kind of whatever if I pass, right?

(I'm trying to trick my brain so I stop freaking the fck out)


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, right, who needs it.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Ok, so real talk, do we even really NEED licenses? I mean, of course we WANT them, but nothing about my day-to-day job would change with my license. So it's kind of whatever if I pass, right?
> 
> (I'm trying to trick my brain so I stop freaking the fck out)


You are asking this question a year or so too late. Now if you freak out, its totally your fault.


----------



## thekzieg

Not helping


----------



## matt267 PE

beer will help.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate OCD


----------



## itinerant

Can I suggest something to calm your nerves.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> beer will help.


I STILL HAVE MY PURSE VODKA! Hallelujah, I'm saved.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Can I suggest something to calm your nerves.


No, I don't want tea. But thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't even want to look anymore


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> I don't even want to look anymore


I mean, we could just calmly wait until they send out the notification email like civilized folk would.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> No, I don't want tea. But thanks.


I was going to suggest JWBL or Irish Coffee.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

Whatever happens it will be fine.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


>


Calm down. That is not going to help.


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> I passed!


Great news Mike. When did that happen ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Just now, NJmike PE said:
> 
> I passed!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Mike. When did that happen ?
Click to expand...

Not this cycle.


----------



## NJmike PE

12/13/13


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> 12/13/13


Was it a Friday ?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I mean, we could just calmly wait until they send out the notification email like civilized folk would.


Now that wouldn't be any fun.



itinerant said:


> I was going to suggest JWBL or Irish Coffee.


That's a god idea



itinerant said:


> Calm down. That is not going to help.


Yes it will


----------



## NJmike PE

my bad 12/12/13. Thursday


----------



## itinerant

Matt is your F5 button dead yet ?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> my bad 12/12/13. Thursday


No good news comes out on Friday the 13th.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Matt is your F5 button dead yet ?


It's fine


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## itinerant

That doesn't look like good to me.


----------



## matt267 PE

say  w h a t


----------



## itinerant

Results are getting close.


----------



## itinerant

Winter is coming.


----------



## thekzieg

kind of wishing I had a deadline looming to keep my mind off the results...

jk work sux


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> kind of wishing I had a deadline looming to keep my mind off the results...
> 
> jk work sux


It happens.


----------



## thekzieg

ugh


----------



## itinerant

Matt is out having lunch. Maybe glutting up out of anxiety.


----------



## itinerant

Wow. This thread appears to be dead.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## thekzieg

working spam


----------



## matt267 PE

not working spam


----------



## itinerant

can't work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

why aren't the results here yet!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## somemePE

Don't wanna work spam


----------



## somemePE

gotta get to 10k


----------



## somemePE

I'm optimistic we need to get there QUICK


----------



## thekzieg

now?


----------



## thekzieg

now?


----------



## thekzieg

now?


----------



## matt267 PE

no results until this hits 10k


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## somemePE

do you think the email notice comes first or result-by-F5?


----------



## itinerant

Ok I think I reported your post or something funny Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> do you think the email notice comes first or result-by-F5?


F5 will be faster if you catch it.


----------



## itinerant

someme said:


> do you think the email notice comes first or result-by-F5?


the email comes first. nothing happens with your F5. Or just depends on the state you are in.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Ok I think I reported your post or something funny Matt.


I'm sure it's not the first post of mine to be reported.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'm sure it's not the first post of mine to be reported.


I apologize Matt.


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> the email comes first. nothing happens with your F5. Or just depends on the state you are in.


I'm still F5ing.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I apologize Matt.


no need


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> I'm still F5ing.


F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

You guys need to get a little bit of cold water on your heads.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You guys need to get a little bit of cold water on your heads.


Or cold beer in my mouth.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where crazy cat lady, she'll back me up.


----------



## somemePE

oooh the "like" and "edit" options just showed up for me. now I'm getting somewhere!


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> Or cold beer in my mouth.


YES


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> oooh the "like" and "edit" options just showed up for me. now I'm getting somewhere!


Just wait until you get to 35k+ post. The options are amazing.

Kinda like this:


----------



## somemePE

pre-meeting spam


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Or cold beer in my mouth.


That wouldn't even work. Workplace alcohol ain't allowed buddy.


----------



## somemePE

meeting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> That wouldn't even work. Workplace alcohol ain't allowed buddy.


You from HR?


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, 1:00.

Back to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> You from HR?


I so seriously wish man !!!


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys ain't done with this thread yet?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> you guys ain't done with this thread yet?


We are waiting for you to help us Mike. 

TOP spam


----------



## somemePE

In-meeting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

WORKING SPAM


----------



## surge82

Boring SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Tapatalk spam


----------



## somemePE

Tuning the boss out spam


----------



## somemePE

Crap, need to pay attention spam


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> We are waiting for you to help us Mike.
> 
> TOP spam


nope. this is on you guys

git er done


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Where crazy cat lady, she'll back me up.


Back! Scheduling meeting


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> nope. this is on you guys
> 
> git er done


Mike abandoned us.


----------



## thekzieg

every time ncees takes longer to refresh that usual I have a heart attack


----------



## thekzieg

I'm basically dead now


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> every time ncees takes longer to refresh that usual I have a heart attack


Thats more attacks than a heart can survive. Nine lives ?


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Thats more attacks than a heart can survive. Nine lives ?


hearts can survive lots of small attacks. they're a resilient muscle.


----------



## thekzieg

they just die a little each time. like my soul every time I fail this exam.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> they just die a little each time. like my soul every time I fail this exam.


You haven't failed yet.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> You haven't failed yet.


No, I just don't know if I've failed yet.


----------



## itinerant

And we have 3 chances at the PE. Don't worry, 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And we have 3 chances at the PE. Don't worry, 3rd time is the charm.


True, just ask Mike.


----------



## somemePE

Need more spam!


----------



## somemePE

Results are coming


----------



## thekzieg

If I go 0-2 I'm just switching careers. Stay-at-home cat mom or something.


----------



## matt267 PE

not bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> If I go 0-2 I'm just switching careers. Stay-at-home cat mom or something.


I am sure NCEES is watching and they will think about it.


----------



## somemePE

Stay at home millionaire is what I'm shooting for. Getting there is the problem


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe ask for lottery tickets for Christmas?


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> Just now, itinerant said:
> 
> You haven't failed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just don't know if I've failed yet.
Click to expand...

At this point you have passed and you have failed. Schrodinger.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Maybe ask for winning number lottery tickets for Christmas?


fixt


----------



## somemePE

Only if they are winning tickets. Losers don't work.


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> At this point you have passed and you have failed. Schrodinger.


precisely


----------



## itinerant

someme said:


> At this point you have passed and you have failed. Schrodinger.


The game of dice. NCEES doesn't play that.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> The game of dice. NCEES doesn't play that.


Actually, it's a game of cats.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Actually, it's a game of cats.


I think Einstein said it was a game of dice.


----------



## somemePE

Cats always land on their feet so no variable outcomes


----------



## itinerant

someme said:


> Cats always land on their feet so no variable outcomes


well the crazy cat lady disagrees.


----------



## knight1fox3

Please do NOT report posts unless it is a legitimate concern.  That actually ends up making more work for the rest of us around here who volunteer our "spare" time.

Fine print:  Looking at you itinerant.   :Chris:

NJmike says, :banhim:


----------



## Road Guy

I think some people hit report, when they really mean to hit reply


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I think some people hit report, when they really mean to hit reply


If that is the case, apologies for any misconceptions.  Spam on.


----------



## NJmike PE

still,

:banhim:


----------



## thekzieg

phew! So much nervous energy to get out!


----------



## somemePE

Yay spam


----------



## thekzieg

nervous spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Relax spam.  I know it's nerve racking but.....


----------



## thekzieg

This is why I like surprises. Anticipation ruins me.


----------



## somemePE

To quote Matt: F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

Pumping adrenaline right now.


----------



## somemePE

I'm still bitter that ncees posted a results update without having released them all. Just a big ol tease!


----------



## itinerant

NCEES should send an email to cat lady saying that she was the top 1% of the scorers on the test. 

And an hour later apologize for the joke. 

TOP.


----------



## itinerant

We should ask one of the big banks to sponsor our content.


----------



## itinerant

That way everyone is motivated to spam.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> NCEES should send an email to cat lady saying that she was the top 1% of the scorers on the test.
> 
> And an hour later apologize for the joke.
> 
> TOP.


Rude.

:banhim:


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Rude.
> 
> :banhim:


not funny I know.


----------



## thekzieg

but now I'm more annoyed at you than anxious about the results, so thanks I guess?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> but now I'm more annoyed at you than anxious about the results, so thanks I guess?


 You guessed ok.


----------



## itinerant

So now where is this going ?


----------



## thekzieg

nowhere


----------



## itinerant

It has to go somewhere. Maybe 10k bring out the results.


----------



## thekzieg

well then get to spamming


----------



## itinerant

Maybe we should just do a copy paste job


----------



## NJmike PE

Or I could just extend it to a 12K...


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Or I could just extend it to a 12K...


You care about Matt not having a minor heart attack ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Maybe we should just do a copy paste job


Don't tempt me.


----------



## NJmike PE

....or 15K


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You care about Matt not having a minor heart attack ?


"care about Matt" is something Mike will never say.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> "care about Matt" is something Mike will never say.


false. I know plenty of Matt's whom I care about, just not you


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> false. I know plenty of Matt's whom I care about, just not you


----------



## knight1fox3

someme said:


> I'm still bitter that ncees posted a results update without having released them all. Just a big ol tease!


I concur.  That's just not nice.  And hopefully you aren't one of the infamous PCS states.  &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## itinerant

Now this is so coot.


----------



## matt267 PE

no results yet


----------



## matt267 PE

not bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## itinerant

no results yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't think today will be the day.


----------



## itinerant

Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## itinerant

Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think you're right


----------



## envirotex

No, it won't.  It will only be Tuesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

But a Tuesday if a "pass" would be lovely.


----------



## thekzieg

I predict tomorrow, too...http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/24486-accurately-predicting-the-1st-release/#comment-7311451


----------



## thekzieg

Doesn't stop me from getting nervous every time an email notification pops up though.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> But a Tuesday if a "pass" would be lovely.


Nope.  Still Tuesday for me.  I guess I could go look up my licenses on the state boards.


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has a long way to go if the results are tomorrow.


----------



## itinerant

I received my results last year on the 16th of December.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Nope.  Still Tuesday for me.  I guess I could go look up my licenses on the state boards.


You should. You should also post about how you passed. N00bs like that.


----------



## envirotex

I passed two exams on the same day.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> I passed two exams on the same day.


Which exams would those be?


----------



## itinerant

You sure you want to know.


----------



## envirotex

Sure...PG exam.  Took the in-training and professional test on the same day.


----------



## itinerant

Great. It was enough for me to pass one P.E. exam alright.


----------



## thekzieg

In college I used to pass two exams in one day all the time!


----------



## itinerant

Not a big fan of doing that.


----------



## thekzieg

lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Passing is over rated. Right?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Passing is over rated. Right?


Yes. But necessary to be valued.


----------



## itinerant

I wish something good had come out of me passing, but nothing. 

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Passing is over rated. Right?


Entirely


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> I wish something good had come out of me passing, but nothing.
> 
> TOP


You didn't even get a raise? Time to quit and start your own firm.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 said:
> 
> Passing is over rated. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But necessary to be valued.
Click to expand...

Valued? That's not going to happen.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> You didn't even get a raise? Time to quit and start your own firm.


Not allowed to start my own firm. Illegal for me.


----------



## thekzieg

Matt's spamming the noobs real good over in the "serious" thread!


----------



## matt267 PE

There are serious threads?


----------



## thekzieg

There are to gullible people.


----------



## itinerant

Matt you need to sip some ice cold beetr to calm those things called "nerves"


----------



## knight1fox3

Note to self, I never want to try ice cold beet.


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Note to self, I never want to try ice cold beet.


Commendable attention to detail. Thank you.


----------



## thekzieg

no results yet


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> no results yet


Maybe not your lucky day today cat lady


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Matt you need to sip some ice cold beetr to calm those things called "nerves"


I'm not nervous.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'm not nervous.


Good. Now lets spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Crazy cat chick doesn’t like this font


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 said:
> 
> I'm not nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Now lets spam.
Click to expand...

One second. I have to check for my results.


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Crazy cat chick  LADY doesn’t like this font


fixt


----------



## somemePE

2059


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> Crazy cat chick doesn’t like this font


Ugh. NO ONE likes that font.


----------



## somemePE

2056 spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Crazy cat chick doesn’t like this font


----------



## somemePE

2054 damn it can't keep up with you spammers!


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> Crazy cat chick doesn’t like this font


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## itinerant

7949


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## somemePE

2034


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## somemePE

no way can i keep up a count with that kind of spamming speed


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## somemePE

@matt267 so prolific


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## somemePE

so much spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## somemePE

who gets #8000?


----------



## matt267 PE

8003


----------



## matt267 PE

not Top


----------



## matt267 PE

You sniped me


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I got 8000


----------



## somemePE

ha purely accidental


----------



## poke386 PE

Jesus matt dont break the server.


----------



## somemePE

spam intended


----------



## somemePE

you still got #8k


----------



## matt267 PE

poke386 said:


> Jesus matt dont break the server.


Time for an upgraded server


----------



## thekzieg

no results yet


----------



## somemePE

shoot for &gt;36,000 by midnight


----------



## matt267 PE

Back to quality spam so EG doesn't get pissed


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> shoot for &gt;36,000 by midnight


I have to pace myself


----------



## somemePE

1986


----------



## thekzieg

1985 was a good year


----------



## somemePE

1984


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## somemePE

failing


----------



## somemePE

at counting, hopefully not the exam


----------



## matt267 PE

2007 was a good year too


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> shoot for &gt;36,000 by midnight
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pace myself
Click to expand...

I'm going for 500...so 429 to go


----------



## thekzieg

I'm not sure what we're counting, besides the minutes until the results are released.


----------



## somemePE

posts to 10k!


----------



## somemePE

need to get there pre-results


----------



## somemePE

so, you know, tonight!


----------



## somemePE

1973


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam this is


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam this is


----------



## somemePE

i know @glockjacket wants some spam


----------



## somemePE

this is where it's at


----------



## thekzieg

Glock is drunk in Vegas


----------



## somemePE

all the spam you want, and then some


----------



## thekzieg

aka where we all wish we were right now


----------



## somemePE

solo page?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is glockjacket today?


----------



## somemePE

anyone?


----------



## somemePE

anyone?


----------



## somemePE

beuller?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Glock is drunk in Vegas


Right, I forgot about that. I hope he visits the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## somemePE

no problem, i talk to myself all the time


----------



## somemePE

all.


----------



## somemePE

day.


----------



## somemePE

long.


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> no problem, i talk to myself all the time


refresh your page and our posts will magically show up


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> solo page?


Not solo . you just need to refresh.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn n00bs.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Not solo . you just need to refresh.


n00bs


----------



## somemePE

1955


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam this is

Top


----------



## somemePE

top?


----------



## somemePE

damn it, missed!


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## thekzieg

bored. need more interesting projects.


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> no problem, i talk to myself all the time
> 
> 
> 
> refresh your page and our posts will magically show up
Click to expand...

no time to refresh!


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> bored. need more interesting projects.


suggestions?


----------



## somemePE

fine, 1943


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7649


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a trap


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam this is


----------



## itinerant

What is


----------



## matt267 PE

This


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality spam this is


----------



## somemePE

all of it


----------



## somemePE

simply the best


----------



## matt267 PE

45/80 is the cut score


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> Glock is drunk in Vegas


you can spam drunk. and in vegas. especially drunk though


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> 45/80 is the cut score


You bet. NCEES might have taken note on it.


----------



## somemePE

i wish i was spamming drunk  :40oz2:


----------



## matt267 PE

I wish I was just drunk.


----------



## thekzieg

It's always an option


----------



## somemePE

^truth


----------



## itinerant

I just wish that I was drunk. Good plain alcohol. 

TOP


----------



## somemePE

F5∞


----------



## somemePE

100!


----------



## somemePE

rum ham


----------



## somemePE




----------



## itinerant

What a lazy afternoon.


----------



## somemePE

productivity = 0


----------



## somemePE

except for spam proliferation


----------



## somemePE

going to get some lunch. don't spam and drive


----------



## itinerant

Okay


----------



## itinerant

I guess it won't be today.


----------



## thekzieg

does ncees follow eastern time?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> does ncees follow eastern time?


NCEES dosen't follow any standard graduation of time.


----------



## itinerant

what a sombre evening


----------



## somemePE

Taco Bell spam


----------



## somemePE

Gut bomb spam  :sniff:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like my font cat lady!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

January 7, 2016


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## itinerant

What about it Ken ?


----------



## somemePE

Now that's a spam pro


----------



## itinerant

I guess something special that day.


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## somemePE

That's the day it will have been 30 days since results were released.


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Top





itinerant said:


> Top


So close


----------



## itinerant

Matt you should probably chat with the lady on the NCEES website. She is very  helpful.


----------



## itinerant

I drove her angry to the verge of ignoring me.


----------



## itinerant

You can always be creative about the kinds of questions you want to ask.


----------



## itinerant

Say "Do you know can I apply for a job at NCEES after tomorrow"


----------



## itinerant

After tomm. since I think the results may be out for the PE by then. What do you think ?


----------



## itinerant

And you can always take the direct route.


----------



## itinerant

Matt can always say I love engineering and so want to be a P.E.


----------



## itinerant

So when does NCEES let me know about my PE license.


----------



## itinerant

Is Matt flirting with that lady ? 

Not a good idea Matt.


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> What about it Ken ?


The date of the results being released.


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## thekzieg

not top


----------



## itinerant

*Will be*


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## itinerant

TOP


----------



## itinerant

top


----------



## itinerant

now it is


----------



## somemePE

top?


----------



## somemePE

damn


----------



## itinerant

I guess you have 63 more pages.


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 31 minutes ago, itinerant said:
> What about it Ken ?
> 
> 
> 
> The date of the results being released.
Click to expand...

Like I said before:



someme said:


> That's the day it will have been 30 days since results were released.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

someme said:


> 3 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 31 minutes ago, itinerant said: What about it Ken ?
> 
> 
> 
> The date of the results being released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said before:
> 
> 
> 
> 28 minutes ago, someme said: That's the day it will have been 30 days since results were released.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Keep thinking that. It'll help with the pain of waiting.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Bird is the word


----------



## somemePE

lucky top?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

bottom?


----------



## somemePE

bottom


----------



## somemePE

top


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam I am[/COLOR]

top  :bananalama:


----------



## somemePE

damn!!


----------



## somemePE

off by one


----------



## P-E

Too slow


----------



## somemePE

typical


----------



## somemePE

1820


----------



## P-E

Only 72 pages to go


----------



## P-E

Extra spam


----------



## P-E

Almost at my stop


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on in here?


----------



## thekzieg

not much


----------



## itinerant

Nothing much goes on here.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DRUNK in VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

WHOOOAA!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

okay not drunk yet but soon


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

took a while to catch up on the spam, good job guys!


----------



## somemePE

more drinking = more spam


----------



## somemePE

no excuses


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

done deal. engineering firm is taking me to dinner tonight they wont mind a little EB.com spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

girlfriend might though


----------



## thekzieg

that's what bathroom breaks are for.


----------



## itinerant

What the hell.


----------



## itinerant

No results. Last year they made us wait for almost 10 more days.


----------



## somemePE

Cut score meeting was also later last year


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> No results. Last year they made us wait for almost 10 more days.


dont say that


----------



## somemePE

On the other hand, last year PS results were 20 days before PE. Let's hope that's not consistent


----------



## itinerant

Well, maybe people who are unlucky get a few more weeks to study.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someme said:


> Cut score meeting was also later last year


whered yall hear about the cut score meeting?


----------



## somemePE

top and i didn't even know it


----------



## itinerant

Maybe they will do what is fair.


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut score meeting was also later last year
> 
> 
> 
> whered yall hear about the cut score meeting?
Click to expand...

It's in the December licensure exchanges, second to last page. It appears to be one discipline each year


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

where? im confused


----------



## itinerant

They just don't tell you. But they are kind enough to tell you the score if you failed.


----------



## somemePE

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Licensure-Exchange-December-2015.pdf

On the right "Upcoming Events"


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

found it


----------



## somemePE

This year's was metallurgical, Dec 4-7


----------



## somemePE

Last year was Petro, Dec 9-10


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

they only do one subject a year? or the others were in November?


----------



## somemePE

Not sure. Somewhere on EB I think someone said it was typically a new or newly revised exam, but I don't know the source of that or remember who said it or where it was said. Super helpful, I know


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someme said:


> Not sure. Somewhere on EB I think someone said it was typically a new or newly revised exam, but I don't know the source of that or remember who said it or where it was said. Super helpful, I know


makes sense though


----------



## somemePE

For sure


----------



## somemePE

1784


----------



## somemePE

spam is slowing down


----------



## somemePE

Gotta pick it back up to hit 10k by tomorrow!


----------



## somemePE

i thought for sure drunk glock was going to take us over the edge!


----------



## somemePE

next post


----------



## somemePE

1778


----------



## somemePE

so bored...


----------



## somemePE

one more


----------



## somemePE

bottom


----------



## somemePE

top


----------



## somemePE

boom roasted


----------



## somemePE

70 pages


----------



## somemePE

no sweat


----------



## somemePE

still nothing?


----------



## somemePE

spam dry spell


----------



## somemePE

i'll work toward my solo page again


----------



## somemePE

see if it gets interrupted


----------



## somemePE

so far...


----------



## somemePE

so good


----------



## somemePE

im not even trying


----------



## somemePE

someone, anyone, break in here


----------



## somemePE

halfway


----------



## somemePE

seriously, where did everyone go


----------



## thekzieg

working


----------



## somemePE

yeah that's the worst


----------



## thekzieg

basically


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

someme said:


> i thought for sure drunk glock was going to take us over the edge!


maybe tonight!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> maybe tonight!


my morning bus ride thanks you


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

VEGAS SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ENGINEERING FIRM DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ENGINEERING FIRM DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


----------



## somemePE

FREE



glockjacket said:


> DINNER AT A STEAK HOUSE TONIGHT YES! SPAM


spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ARE RESULTS OUT YET SPAM!?​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ARE RESULTS OUT YET SPAM!?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ARE RESULTS OUT YET SPAM!?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ARE RESULTS OUT YET SPAM!?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ARE RESULTS OUT YET SPAM!?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ME LIKEY NO RULEZ


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## somemePE

TOP SPAM


----------



## somemePE

TOP SPAM


----------



## somemePE

TOP SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## somemePE

TOP SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

GAMBLING!!


----------



## somemePE

TOP SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

work trip


----------



## somemePE

Attrition spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

well only for some of it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh why ncees why?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

question


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

will ncees pay for my blood pressure meds?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

asking for a friend


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

girlfriend is doing make up spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i should already be drinking


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

are we at 10k yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hotel wifi sucks spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hope they release results tomorrow.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i need to vary my drinking accordingly


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NCEES!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hi, please release


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

tnanks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

appreciate it ASAP


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

just mine would be okay, send me an email and let me know


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

username at gmail.com


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

please ncees!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ill bake you a cake


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

well ill buy you a cake


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

or cookies


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

your choice


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why do PS results come out so much quicker. jerks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

PS more like BS!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

muahahaha im so funny, drinks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

697


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

698


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

699


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

700 posts and yet nothing of interest


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

muahahaha


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ncees ncees ncees


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ill do a shot for everyday ncees makes me wait


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i might die


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i had a high school teacher who would grade scantrons as soon as you handed them in


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

literally in front of the class as you finished


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

that way everyone heard all the clicks for `wrong answers


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

for fun he'd use the wrong answer key so the machine would go crazy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thats what ncees needs to do


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

run them thriugh a machine as you exit


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

instant results


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

right in front of everyone, just to torture us


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

id much prefer that to this wait


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh well


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my FE exam green pass tortures my eyes everytime i refresh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

its there but i want two green passes


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i dont know why i care so much, if i fail im taking it again, if i passed then im going to apply to take the control systems exam so ill be repeating this torture either way


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Oh PE Gods please be kind to glockjacket


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i doubt i passed, seriously doubt it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1600+ more posts,,,ouch


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

math is hard


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

one day ill know math


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i hear its cool


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

right side represent!​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

middle​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bottom


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

*ncees lets go! hurry up already*


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i want a helicopter, anyone have a spare?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

pretty please


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i wonder if the EB.com pass rate is higher or lower


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

id guess higher cause if you care enough to come you care enough to try hard


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

or you come cause youre struggling...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

one of the two im sure


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

damn bs ps results being released already


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

BS PS BS PS!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

HEELLOOOO ANYONE THERE!?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

guess not


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

lame


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

what up vegas!


----------



## somemePE

DAMN spam


----------



## somemePE

NONSTOP SPAM


----------



## somemePE

i think it's happening tomorrow


----------



## somemePE

gotta hurry up this SPAM to make it


----------



## somemePE

anyone know typical time of day for release?


----------



## somemePE

if it's AM, spamfest may be screwed


----------



## somemePE

PM we just might make it


----------



## somemePE

when do i get my third dot?


----------



## somemePE

200?


----------



## somemePE

250?


----------



## somemePE

500?


----------



## somemePE

COME ON SPAM


----------



## somemePE

i really think it's tomorrow


----------



## somemePE

HAS TO BE


----------



## somemePE

what else do they have to do?


----------



## somemePE

they wouldn't have put out that press release if it wasn't imminent


----------



## somemePE

right?


----------



## somemePE

LET'S DO THIS THING


----------



## somemePE

so spammy


----------



## somemePE

load calc spam


----------



## somemePE

about to leave work spam


----------



## somemePE

don't want to miss out on spam spam


----------



## somemePE

top spam


----------



## somemePE

we can do better than this SPAM


----------



## somemePE

so close...


----------



## somemePE

yet so far


----------



## somemePE

SPAM


----------



## somemePE

I can't even see the F on my F5 anymore


----------



## somemePE

^that was a lie. I can still see it


----------



## somemePE

seems like it should have worn off by now


----------



## somemePE

all i can think about is spam


----------



## somemePE

and ncees


----------



## somemePE

and the exam


----------



## somemePE

and flashbacks


----------



## somemePE

and what the state boards are talking about in their meetings...


----------



## somemePE

200! new dot? let's see...


----------



## somemePE

BOOM. Three dots.


----------



## somemePE

Thank you SPAM!


----------



## somemePE

Couldn't have done it without you


----------



## somemePE

And thank you NCEES...


----------



## somemePE

Wouldn't have made it without this eternity you call "scoring"


----------



## somemePE

And that bush league notice today


----------



## somemePE

What the hell was that?!?


----------



## somemePE

To paraphrase: PS results have been released. PE/SE results will be released when we release them.


----------



## somemePE

Oh really?


----------



## somemePE

Super helpful


----------



## somemePE

If only I had realized that sometime in the last 6 weeks


----------



## somemePE

Because it would have gotten me absolutely nowhere.


----------



## somemePE

I hope it at least has been worth the wait


----------



## somemePE

Give me a PASS


----------



## somemePE

PASS PASS PASS


----------



## somemePE

PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## somemePE

PASSITY PASS PASS


----------



## somemePE

you know you want to


----------



## somemePE

don't deny


----------



## knight1fox3

Need more spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Do it


----------



## somemePE

I took the FE too long ago so I don't even have a green block on my dashboard for that!


----------



## somemePE

I just want a green block.


----------



## somemePE

Just one.


----------



## somemePE

please


----------



## somemePE

PLEEEEEAAASE!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

How about a chartreuse one?


----------



## NJmike PE

I suggest we extend this to 12k


----------



## somemePE




----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> How about a chartreuse one?


That'll work


----------



## somemePE

NJmike PE said:


> I suggest we extend this to 12k


We're all screwed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Where is glockjacket today?


Here off and on. Vegas mostly


----------



## somemePE

someme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a chartreuse one?
> 
> 
> 
> That'll work
Click to expand...

Similar to, related to, adjacent to, or in any way resembling green and I'll take it.


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Here off and on. Vegas mostly


The tables are killing your spamming. No phones


----------



## somemePE

Need more spam


----------



## somemePE

1550

Bottom.


----------



## somemePE

TOP

1549


----------



## somemePE

Time to go home and spam


----------



## somemePE

And drink


----------



## somemePE

That ought to help the quality and quantity of spamming


----------



## thekzieg

Bus spam


----------



## NJmike PE

There. Done. 12k it is


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> This is our biannual EB.com 12k spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 10,000 posts. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> No double posts
> Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme
> These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"! If we blow through the first 12k with weeks to spare, it may be extended to a 15k or beyond. Good luck and happy spamming.


12k it is


----------



## somemePE

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 11/2/2015, 12:20:18, NJmike PE said:
> This is our biannual EB.com 12k spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 10,000 posts. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> No double posts
> 
> 
> Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)
> 
> 
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme
> 
> 
> These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"! If we blow through the first 12k with weeks to spare, it may be extended to a 15k or beyond. Good luck and happy spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> 12k it is
Click to expand...

So wrong.


----------



## somemePE

There are no words.


----------



## somemePE

10k is still the goal in my heart  :wub:


----------



## thekzieg

"...[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to _*10,000*_ posts."[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]almost a 12k thread, @NJmike PE[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Stir fry for dinner spam


----------



## somemePE

Aaaaand......NOW it's time to go home


----------



## thekzieg

I hate Monday spam


----------



## somemePE

Just too much delicious spam


----------



## thekzieg

Mobile spam


----------



## thekzieg

Smelly bus people spam


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> Stir fry for dinner spam


Stir fry for dinner spam? Or spam stir fry for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE

The real goal is to 10k and however far beyond.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1500 to go


----------



## Road Guy

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

2nd to top


----------



## P-E

Tired spam


----------



## matt267 PE

That's ok RG, you can do that. But we all know what happened here.


----------



## P-E

Nothing to see here :Chris:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Results will be released in a hour.

F5 away!


----------



## somemePE

Ahh more spam


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Results will be released in a hour.F5 away!


I definitely don't believe you. But I really want to believe you. So I am F5ing like a mofo


----------



## somemePE

Must


----------



## somemePE

Have


----------



## somemePE

More


----------



## somemePE

SPAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> The real goal is to 10k and however far beyond.


Ftw


----------



## somemePE

Anyone in for 9k by the end of the night?


----------



## somemePE

'End' of course being arbitrary.


----------



## somemePE

Meaning 9 pm pacific or 3:21 am eastern or whatever people call the end of their night


----------



## somemePE

Less than 500 to go.


----------



## somemePE

DO IT


----------



## somemePE

DO IT


----------



## somemePE

DO IT DO IT


----------



## somemePE

DO IT


----------



## somemePE

DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## somemePE




----------



## somemePE

Just do it.


----------



## somemePE

Is it in you?

bottom


----------



## somemePE

Top


----------



## somemePE

I'm loving it!


----------



## somemePE

How many times have you guys looked at where to buy your stamp?


----------



## somemePE

Too many times for me


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the real goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the ONLY goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the ONLY goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the ONLY goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the ONLY goal.


----------



## somemePE

10k is the ONLY goal.


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

Top top top


----------



## somemePE

Snooze spam


----------



## somemePE

Refresh spam


----------



## somemePE

12072015 spam


----------



## somemePE

12082015 results spam


----------



## somemePE

It's always sunny spam


----------



## somemePE

Couch time spam


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

Battery depleting spam


----------



## somemePE

Need to get some dinner spam


----------



## somemePE

^need to get some spam dinner spam


----------



## somemePE

One spam post at a time


----------



## somemePE

Beer spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam and beer


----------



## somemePE

Running out of time spam!!


----------



## somemePE

Tomorrow.


----------



## somemePE

It's happening.


----------



## somemePE

Must.


----------



## somemePE

Get.


----------



## somemePE

To.


----------



## somemePE

Ten.


----------



## somemePE

Thousand.


----------



## somemePE

Gonna need some help though.


----------



## somemePE

F5


----------



## somemePE

Nothing.


----------



## somemePE

State board F5


----------



## somemePE

Nothing


----------



## somemePE

Ncees news release page F5


----------



## somemePE

Nothing


----------



## somemePE

Nada


----------



## somemePE

COME ON!!!


----------



## somemePE

F5 F5 F5


----------



## somemePE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## envirotex

Sorry they're closed.


----------



## somemePE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## somemePE

Still.


----------



## somemePE

Time-delay release?


----------



## somemePE

It's possible


----------



## envirotex

nothing.


----------



## somemePE

Likely? No


----------



## somemePE

Possible though, sure


----------



## somemePE

More spam


----------



## envirotex

only like 1400 more posts to go.  this will be done in no time.


----------



## somemePE

S.P.A.M.


----------



## somemePE

Simple


----------



## somemePE

Pieces of


----------



## somemePE

Absolute


----------



## somemePE

Minutiae


----------



## envirotex

still nothing


----------



## somemePE

1401 1400


----------



## somemePE

Ah I missed! 1399


----------



## somemePE

We are on the road!


----------



## somemePE

Drought


----------



## somemePE

More beer


----------



## somemePE

And more spam


----------



## somemePE

Waiting for Fargo spam


----------



## somemePE

Anyone else watch Fargo?


----------



## somemePE

So good


----------



## somemePE

One post at a time


----------



## somemePE

Just one post at a time


----------



## somemePE

It's all in the hips baby


----------



## somemePE

It's all in the hips


----------



## somemePE

What else is there to spam about...


----------



## somemePE

Anything and everything!


----------



## somemePE

Rainy day spam


----------



## somemePE

Window leak spam :-(


----------



## somemePE

Basement floor soaked spam


----------



## somemePE

Whatcha gonna do spam!


----------



## somemePE

Waiting for golf season spam


----------



## somemePE

(Probably should wait a few months before I think about that again) spam


----------



## somemePE

The night man cometh


----------



## somemePE

You gotta pay the troll toll


----------



## somemePE

To get into this boy's soul


----------



## knight1fox3

late night grad school spam


----------



## knight1fox3

someme said:


> How many times have you guys looked at where to buy your stamp?


Engineerseals.com.  Damn good service.


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> late night grad school spam


Nice! spam


----------



## knight1fox3

However, to spam correctly, one must have a decent avatar.


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> 49 minutes ago, someme said:
> 
> How many times have you guys looked at where to buy your stamp?
> 
> 
> 
> Engineerseals.com.  Damn good service.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I think I have checked them out among several others.


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> However, to spam correctly, one must have a decent avatar. [emoji6]


Damn. You got me there. I'll work on that.


----------



## somemePE

Back to spamming


----------



## somemePE

Got my magic rub on. Great eraser. Even better name.


----------



## somemePE

Don't be fooled by the prismacolor imposter by the same name. It is NOT the same.


----------



## somemePE

Tennis anyone?


----------



## snobumPE

knight1fox3 said:


> However, to spam correctly, one must have a decent avatar.


Spiderpig, Spiderpig.  Does whatever a spiderpig does...


----------



## somemePE

Sppppppppppppp


----------



## somemePE

aaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## snobumPE

snobumPE said:


> Spiderpig, Spiderpig.  Does whatever a spiderpig does...


Can he swing from a web?
No, he can't, he's a pig


----------



## snobumPE

snobumPE said:


> Spiderpig, Spiderpig.  Does whatever a spiderpig does...






snobumPE said:


> Can he swing from a web?
> No, he can't, he's a pig


Look out!  He is a Spider-Pig!


----------



## somemePE

I wasn't Spider-Man, I was Man-Spider


----------



## somemePE

More spam


----------



## somemePE

More spammers?


----------



## somemePE

Forthcoming, I suppose


----------



## somemePE

So quiet.


----------



## somemePE

But so much spam to spam


----------



## somemePE

Homeland spam


----------



## somemePE

On demand spam


----------



## somemePE

Actually dvr spam in this case


----------



## thekzieg

Helping my friend unpack in her new apartment. It's like solving a life-size puzzle. So. Much. Fun.


----------



## somemePE

Phone finally recharging spam


----------



## somemePE

More spam!


----------



## somemePE

My goal was 500 by the end of the day


----------



## somemePE

I have a long way to go to hit that


----------



## somemePE

But I think with a little effort I can reach 400


----------



## somemePE

Just gonna do it


----------



## somemePE

Plans for WHEN I pass:


----------



## somemePE

1. Shout FUCK YEAH


----------



## somemePE

2. Order stamp


----------



## somemePE

3. Change LinkedIn


----------



## somemePE

4. (Yeah, that's right. LinkedIn is high on the list.)


----------



## somemePE

5. Change email signature


----------



## somemePE

6. Change business cards


----------



## somemePE

7. Receive stamp


----------



## somemePE

8. Stamp something. Stamp everything.


----------



## somemePE

9. Shred all illegitimate things I just stamped.


----------



## somemePE

10. Gloat to friends who haven't taken but plan to take the test.


----------



## somemePE

11. Commiserate with above referenced friends over pre-test anxiety.


----------



## somemePE

12. Offer support and assistance for studying and exam day.


----------



## somemePE

13. Commiserate over post-test waiting...


----------



## somemePE

...and waiting.................


----------



## somemePE

..........and waaaaaaiiiiiting..............................................................................................................


----------



## somemePE

14. Celebrate with them when they pass! Or commiserate if they fail.


----------



## somemePE

I forgot one pre-number one:


----------



## somemePE

DRINK!!


----------



## somemePE

Or if I fail:


----------



## somemePE

1. Abandon what semblance of a social and family life I have been able to regain.


----------



## somemePE

2. Study


----------



## somemePE

3. SPAM


----------



## somemePE

4. Repeat 2 and 3


----------



## somemePE

5. PASS the exam!!


----------



## somemePE

Broke 400. Boom


----------



## somemePE

Until the morning...


----------



## somemePE

Or maybe I need to keep it going to 8700.


----------



## somemePE

It's technically almost "morning" my time anyway


----------



## somemePE

16 left


----------



## somemePE

Morning


----------



## somemePE

Another day


----------



## somemePE

Another post spam


----------



## somemePE

Just one at a time


----------



## somemePE

Still


----------



## somemePE

How did Seinfeld write about nothing for 9 years?


----------



## somemePE

It's exhausting


----------



## somemePE

Exhausted spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam a lam


----------



## somemePE

Eyes on the prize


----------



## somemePE

10k!!


----------



## somemePE

Come on 10k!!!!


----------



## somemePE

On the road to 10k


----------



## somemePE

Two


----------



## somemePE

One


----------



## somemePE

Ok now time to break for a few hours to rest up for another productive day of F5 and spam


----------



## somemePE

Well I can't let this top go untopped. 

TOP.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

long night of drinking....!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and here begins the true drunk spam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1300 posts, i got this shit


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

damn that dinner was good


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i ordered a dogfish head 90 minute ipa and got a 60 minute ipa


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

what a let down


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

then ordered another 90 minute ipa and got it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> Where is glockjacket today?


This may end quick I'm tiredd


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Early night for Vegas but work tomorrow


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Kind of


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Mas o mainos. Spelling is hard d


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Very hard


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

That's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

Going to 12k


----------



## NJmike PE

Need to keep you all busy until results come out


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

@glockjacket, how was the bunny ranch?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bunny


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bun


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Buns


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Was it a hopping good time?


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## matt267 PE

gonna start this shit again:

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

^ TOP


----------



## itinerant

Not shit. Its called anxiety.


----------



## itinerant

Whatever the fuck.


----------



## matt267 PE

I know nothing about anxiety.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm calm and cool as a whistle.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll have some of that herbal tea.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are all the spammers?


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn west coast folks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Wake the hell up.


----------



## matt267 PE

You got work to do.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt may not 'know' about anxiety, but I bet if he ate coal he'd shit diamonds.


----------



## somemePE

Wake up spam


----------



## somemePE

Stayed up too late spamming spam


----------



## surge82

West Cost SPAM


----------



## itinerant

We finish this today.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Maybe I'll have some of that herbal tea.


Welcome to the dark side of tea


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]TOP[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

I'm awake...kinda


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

No results yet.


----------



## surge82

thekzieg said:


> No results yet.


Nope!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Matt may not 'know' about anxiety, but I bet if he ate coal he'd shit diamonds.


Better then having a loose asshole.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]We finish this today.[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> We finish this today.


not if it's a moving target.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP?


----------



## matt267 PE

boom


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> not if it's a moving target.


Maybe we can finish that tomorrow.


----------



## thekzieg

Two ppi emails this morning. I'm fcked.


----------



## matt267 PE

should I register for the April exam now?


----------



## thekzieg

I'm putting it on my Christmas list.


----------



## thekzieg

Actually read the email..."[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]After you pass the exam, the [/COLOR]_Civil Engineering Reference Manual_[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)] will continue to serve as an invaluable reference throughout your engineering career." [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Guess I passed. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Actually read the email..."After you pass the exam, the _Civil Engineering Reference Manual_ will continue to serve as an invaluable reference throughout your engineering career."
> 
> Guess I passed.


Congrats.

Now I guess you don't need a cat to make you feel better.


----------



## thekzieg

I'll contact the humane society just in case.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just got an e-mail offering the CERM for 50% off. I guess I failed really bad.


----------



## P-E

Can spam


----------



## thekzieg

They recommend you take a completely different exam for your third try because "there's no way you can screw it up worse than you already did."

What a bunch of assholes.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate this.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to cry.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is having very adverse affects on my health.


----------



## P-E

Beer will help


----------



## thekzieg

PPI is recommending that I re-take the FE exam. I must have missed all the answers.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wow, Matt, I just didn't peg you as being a whiny waiter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> Wow, Matt, I just didn't peg you as being a whiny waiter.


Sap, there will be no pegging.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> Wow, Matt, I just didn't peg you as being a whiny waiter.


----------



## itinerant

Nothing happens y'all will pass.


----------



## NJmike PE

This is the 2015 12k spam thread.

keep spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

[No message]


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We all knew that Mike was a very whiny, anxious waiter, but I always kind of figured Matt as being the more calm and rational one.  I guess we see people's true colors during results time.  For the record, I'm a horribly anxious and keyed up waiter, so I can talk.


----------



## P-E

Is this day almost over yet


----------



## matt267 PE

It's the spam.

It's giving me a outlet.


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

I really don't care.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a plan B.


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, I lost my shit in 2013, but in my defense, I also dealt with the pcs

cs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Just in case.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> It's the spam.
> 
> It's giving me a outlet.


that's why I extended it to 12k

You're welcome


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> This is the 2015 12k spam thread.
> 
> keep spamming


WHAT ? WHY ?


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> that's why I extended it to 12k
> 
> You're welcome


Okay


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is such a nice guy.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> WHAT ? WHY ?


shut up and spam


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> shut up and spam


As you say Master Mike.


----------



## surge82

F5 SPAMMMMMM


----------



## matt267 PE

I've got a lot of things going on right now. The PE is the least of my concerns. But may be needed more than ever.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I've got a lot of things going on right now. The PE is the least of my concerns. But may be needed more than ever.


when is Matt #2 due?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I've got a lot of things going on right now. The PE is the least of my concerns. But may be needed more than ever.


So this is an outlet for what then ?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> when is Matt #2 due?


Don't know yet.


----------



## NJmike PE

@matt267 is having a baby

see that's how rumors start.


----------



## poke386 PE

NJmike PE said:


> when is Matt #2 due?


He's cloning himself? lord help us all


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

poke386 said:


> He's cloning himself? lord help us all


More spamin'


----------



## itinerant

Matt # 2 should be on his way shortly then.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What happened?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where did the spammers go?


----------



## itinerant

Nothing happened.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## itinerant

Am here as long as it takes. Anyways it is 12k now.


----------



## surge82

Here spamming


----------



## itinerant

Spam spam spam and some more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I know there will be no results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I'm going to keep pinging ncees.


----------



## surge82

just f5 to nothing new


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> just f5 to nothing new


yup


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> yup


yup spam


----------



## thekzieg

I need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

@itinerant says you need herbal tea.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> @itinerant says you need herbal tea.


I don't know about that.


----------



## itinerant

She needs some good nice beer.


----------



## thekzieg

@itinerant doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> @itinerant doesn't know what he's talking about.


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I don't know about that. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

So today is the day is it ?


----------



## thekzieg

Exactly


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> @itinerant doesn't know what he's talking about.


I don't think any of us do.


----------



## itinerant

Or maybe a week more.


----------



## surge82

I think it will be released right before everyone takes time off for the holidays.


----------



## surge82

Then we can't complain to anyone because they will be on vacation.


----------



## itinerant

They are clever people aren't they ?


----------



## itinerant

Someday we should ask Matt and Cat lady to sit on the board for P.E. exams and see how they release the results.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Someday we should ask Matt and Cat lady to sit on the board for P.E. exams and see how they release the results.


First I'll do away with standardized exams that test you on knowledge of subject matter that's outside of your specific depth. There's no reason for a structures guy to know about storm runoff, and yet I had to relearn that for the PE. The system is bad from beginning to end.


----------



## thekzieg

^top


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> Am here as long as it takes. Anyways it is 12k now.


False. 10k. Always and forever, no matter what these people tell you!


----------



## poke386 PE

Lets have a party at 10k AND 12k


----------



## NJmike PE

someme said:


> False. 10k. Always and forever, no matter what these people tell you!


negative. I've used my authority to extend this thread


----------



## somemePE

coffeeeeeeee spam


----------



## somemePE

NJmike PE said:


> negative. I've used my authority to extend this thread


Show me all the evidence and I still won't buy it...


----------



## somemePE

10k!


----------



## somemePE

tenk!


----------



## somemePE

t-t-t-ten k!!


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> Show me all the evidence and I still won't buy it...


----------



## itinerant

He really doesn't need to show you any evidence. He is the Boss.


----------



## surge82

I have my Coffee!! Time for Coffee SPAM


----------



## itinerant

Coffee spam.


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> He really doesn't need to show you any evidence. He is the Boss.


Yup.


----------



## somemePE

I guess the point is "first things first"

Let's get to 10k then worry about this newfangled 12k goal


----------



## somemePE

Second cup spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> He really doesn't need to show you any evidence. He is the Boss.


Mike:


----------



## itinerant

We should introduce a motion to change the spelling for "coffee"


----------



## somemePE

To spell it how? Coffeespam?


----------



## itinerant

Just "coffe" should be enough.


----------



## itinerant

America already reduced "donut" alphabets by half.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Just "coffe" should be enough.


But you need the second "e" to make the first "e" say it's name. Didn't you pay attention in 2nd grade?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> But you need the second "e" to make the first "e" say it's name. Didn't you pay attention in 2nd grade?


Nope, our second grade English grammar was a little different.


----------



## somemePE

cofē


----------



## surge82

It sucks we have to pay for coffeeeeeeeeee at work


----------



## thekzieg

Got my americano. Ready to work spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's bringing the popcorn?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Who's bringing the popcorn?


Mike


----------



## thekzieg

I love popcorn.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike has the beer.


----------



## thekzieg

I love spam.


----------



## surge82

thekzieg said:


> I love popcorn.


Popcorn makes everything better


----------



## thekzieg

I love that the Cougs are going to the Sun Bowl.


----------



## itinerant

Alright. We need to open a tender for bid for supplying popcorn.


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> America already reduced "donut" alphabets by half.


I still spell it doughnuts. And I love it


----------



## thekzieg

I work near a kukuruza. I can get all the fancy popcorn we need.


----------



## somemePE

surge82 said:


> It sucks we have to pay for coffeeeeeeeeee at work


That does suck.

We don't have to pay for it, but our coffee is garbage. Not sure which is worse.


----------



## somemePE

^ Redacted, paying for it is worse. That's why I'm drinking this swill.


----------



## thekzieg

I also work near a bunch of movie theaters...mmmm....movie popcorn.


----------



## somemePE

Third cup spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I work near a kukuruza. I can get all the fancy popcorn we need.


Carcousa ? That is an evil place.


----------



## surge82

someme said:


> That does suck.
> 
> We don't have to pay for it, but our coffee is garbage. Not sure which is worse.


Garbage Coffee SPAM


----------



## somemePE

MORE SPAM!!


----------



## itinerant

Coffee spam


----------



## thekzieg

so tired spam


----------



## thekzieg

tuesdsay sucks spam


----------



## thekzieg

bad at typing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be true.


----------



## thekzieg

When the hell is serial going to start up again spam


----------



## matt267 PE

3 more weeks until results.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ TOP


----------



## somemePE

Tuesday is better than monday spam


----------



## somemePE

NEED TO WORK spam


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> 3 more weeks until results.


Source?


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> Source?


Matt's dog saw its shadow.


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone I work with. http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/25554-oct-2015/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7315076


----------



## sck P.E.

So, I just post _anything_ on here???


----------



## matt267 PE

sck said:


> So, I just post _anything_ on here???


Well, I wouldn't post just "anything," but yeah. This is a spam thread. The goal is to pass the time until the results are released. Beware of the shenanigans though


----------



## matt267 PE

sck said:


> So, I just post _anything_ on here???


Sometimes there are rules. Right now there are none.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Well, I wouldn't post just "anything," but yeah. This is a spam thread. The goal is to pass the time until the results are released. Beware of the shenanigans though


Thats what I thought.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 3 more weeks until results.


told you so.


----------



## somemePE

Just got an email from PPI. They offered a starbucks gift card for completing a survey. The best PPI email I could have expected!


----------



## itinerant

3 more weeks is stretching too much


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> Just got an email from PPI. They offered a starbucks gift card for completing a survey. The best PPI email I could have expected!


You're so lucky.


----------



## somemePE

I think it will still be this week. Last year the cut score meeting was Dec 9-10 (Tues-Weds) and they released the 15th (following Mon). This year it finished Monday so I think it will be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## somemePE

This of course does not account for any scoring anomalies matt has alluded to


----------



## somemePE

1082


----------



## somemePE

spam


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an email from PPI. They offered a starbucks gift card for completing a survey. The best PPI email I could have expected!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I have gotten plenty of prep course and material emails too  :brickwall:


----------



## matt267 PE

There's plenty of time to complete this thread now.


----------



## thekzieg

Just found out a project I'm basically finished designing might be canceled due to a setback issue. I quit today.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Just found out a project I'm basically finished designing might be canceled due to a setback issue. I quit today.


That sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## P-E

sck said:


> So, I just post _anything_ on here???


Anything


----------



## P-E

thekzieg said:


> Just found out a project I'm basically finished designing might be canceled due to a setback issue. I quit today.


For me that's almost every project.


----------



## Mister Mechatronics PE

Knock knock


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Is this day almost over yet


Not yet, check back later around beer-thirty.



NJmike PE said:


> yeah, I lost my shit in 2013, but in my defense, I also dealt with the pcs
> 
> cs:


+100



thekzieg said:


> @itinerant doesn't know what he's talking about.


+1000



someme said:


> Show me all the evidence and I still won't buy it...


----------



## itinerant

Man the day is just too slow.


----------



## matt267 PE

you need to spam more.


----------



## somemePE

^Fact.


----------



## itinerant

Can we make that billable.


----------



## somemePE

Sure. Keep an email or Excel file open at all times and spam becomes billable.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results yes. Hopefully by Christmas.


----------



## itinerant

yeah, the stupidity just doesn't end.


----------



## itinerant

2999


----------



## itinerant

3 fucking thousand


----------



## itinerant

sorry twenty three hundred


----------



## matt267 PE

No need to hit F5 anymore.


----------



## itinerant

Why is that


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Why is that


results are delayed.


----------



## somemePE

jades3721 said:


> Knock knock


Who's there


----------



## somemePE

Still refreshing. Can't hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

If it's on the internet, it must be true... spam.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> results are delayed.


I don't think they will announce that.


----------



## somemePE

They won't. @matt267 did.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I don't think they will announce that.


It wasn't an official announcement.


----------



## Mister Mechatronics PE

someme said:


> 43 minutes ago, jades3721 said: Knock knock
> 
> 
> 
> Who's there
Click to expand...

Not the results! [emoji12]


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I don't think they will announce that.


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/25554-oct-2015/&amp;page=33#comment-7315076


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> It wasn't an official announcement.


And I think you shouldn't be saying it if there hasn't been any announcement.


----------



## somemePE

jades3721 said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes ago, someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 48 minutes ago, jades3721 said:
> 43 minutes ago, jades3721 said: Knock knock
> 
> 
> 
> Who's there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the results!
Click to expand...

Burn.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And I think you shouldn't be saying it if there hasn't been any announcement.


----------



## itinerant

Given that NCEES monitors this forum.


----------



## somemePE

And that matters?


----------



## somemePE

I must have missed the NDA regarding the speculation of results release


----------



## matt267 PE

It must be true if it's on the internet.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> It must be true if it's on the internet.


Alright. Just be cautious.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Alright. Just be cautious.


Yeah, I agree. I typically don't believe much of what I read online. Others should do the same.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I typically don't believe much of what I read online. Others should do the same.


Only if it is on Wikipedia.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Only if it is on Wikipedia.


Obviously.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Obviously.


Wikipedia is an NSA conspiracy.


----------



## itinerant

And I got that from Wikipedia.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Morning spam!


----------



## somemePE

Wikipedia spam


----------



## somemePE

@glockjacket nice to see you back up and running


----------



## somemePE

hangover spam?


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Morning spam!


Its afternoon here.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Still morning here. Barely.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost quitin' time.


----------



## somemePE

almost lunch time


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## jnuengr

It's 10am here.


----------



## matt267 PE

jnuengr said:


> It's 10am here.


Your clocks are wrong.


----------



## somemePE

i want results


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to have to retake this test.


----------



## matt267 PE

screw that.


----------



## thekzieg

RISA model won't work.


----------



## thekzieg

^top


----------



## somemePE

Yeah seriously screw that


----------



## somemePE

That said, I'm definitely retaking if I didn't pass this time


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> RISA model won't work.


Try on some other software.


----------



## thekzieg

Boss wants me to use RISA


----------



## itinerant

You should ask the boss if he knows the similarity between him and a diaper.


----------



## thekzieg

I'd rather not get fired.


----------



## itinerant

If thats not subtle enough just say "no similarities"


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> That said, I'm definitely retaking if I didn't pass this time


I'm not sure what I would do.


----------



## itinerant

Tell him later sometime that they both are full of shit.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'm not sure what I would do.


If not this time, maybe the next time.


----------



## thekzieg

Work today is going nowhere.


----------



## thekzieg

Lets all quit.


----------



## thekzieg

Go to mexico and drink cheap beer.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Go to mexico and drink cheap beer.


I don't have the visa


----------



## thekzieg

I need a vacation.


----------



## thekzieg

I need to not get assigned these shitty projects.


----------



## thekzieg

I want to design a building, not these stupid smokestacks.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I don't have the visa


just dig a tunnel.


----------



## thekzieg

Rough analysis says it's fine. Why do you want a FEM?


----------



## matt267 PE

8997


----------



## thekzieg

Can't actually model it in RISA because there's "not enough rebar"


----------



## thekzieg

It's an existing structure. Just calc the damn forces.


----------



## matt267 PE

9000


----------



## matt267 PE

9001

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

9000?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> 8999


We both missed.


----------



## thekzieg

But hey! Last 1-3k!


----------



## itinerant

9000


----------



## thekzieg

nope


----------



## itinerant

missed by 5


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> We both missed.


I had to readjust my count.


----------



## itinerant

So did I


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9000+ that's prigress


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> 9000


Sneaky.


----------



## matt267 PE

Structural sucks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

My head hurts


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> 9000+ that's prigress


I take it the drinking is going well?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Structural sucks.


Time to start my cat ranch.


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> 3 minutes ago, matt267 said:
> 
> I'm not sure what I would do.
> 
> 
> 
> If not this time, maybe the next time.
Click to expand...

This time while everything is reasonably fresh.


----------



## itinerant

Damn structures and FEA. It hurts like hell.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Time to start my cat bunny ranch.


fixed


----------



## somemePE

9000+


----------



## somemePE

NBD


----------



## thekzieg

I never believed we'd make it this far.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost there


----------



## itinerant

Yeah we should finish it by the results.


----------



## thekzieg

Results will be out by 12/9

2016


----------



## matt267 PE

three more weeks.


----------



## itinerant

Hopefully.


----------



## matt267 PE

not TOP


----------



## itinerant

we can do a 100k thread by then.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> we can do a 100k thread by then.


Been there done that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I ended as a 73.4k-ish thread.


----------



## thekzieg

That's a lot of spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> That's a lot of spam


yes it was.


----------



## itinerant

100 k needs a lot more people to spam. Not enough here


----------



## thekzieg

Good news, boss wants FEM and report by end of week.


----------



## matt267 PE

The 73.4K thread was in honor of a well known member, @VTEnviro, who passed away at a too young of an age.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> The 73.4K thread was in honor of a well known member, @VTEnviro, who passed away at a too young of an age.


I so fucking need to quit smoking.


----------



## itinerant

I have smoked since I was 16


----------



## itinerant

I guess I have a lot of things to regret but that is something that I have an unqualified apology for


----------



## itinerant

my family, my wife, my friends, my juniors everyone.


----------



## itinerant

I was prescribed Chantix but that didnt helped.


----------



## itinerant

I am so contrite.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I so fucking need to quit smoking.


yeah you should..


----------



## matt267 PE

You should adopt a cat.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> You should adopt a cat.


I have a 5'10 cat home. Just evolved into a human.


----------



## matt267 PE

That sounds interesting.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> That sounds interesting.


I thought so too.


----------



## thekzieg

Something like catwoman?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Something like catwoman?


Neah.


----------



## itinerant

But any thoughts about how to celebrate when you guys pass the test ?


----------



## thekzieg

Change my email signature and linkedin page and drink a beer or five.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam I am

EDIT:  Sniped! :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Miami is going to be Wash St.


----------



## jnuengr

thekzieg said:


> Change my email signature and linkedin page and drink a beer or five.


This.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Miami is going to be killed by Wash St.


fixt


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Change my email signature and linkedin page and drink a beer or five.


I went on a longgggggggggg drive. Drove about 8 hours straight with a CD full of music, then passed out somewhere in west texas I don't know where.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who won


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> I went on a longgggggggggg drive. Drove about 8 hours straight with a CD full of music, then passed out somewhere in west texas I don't know where.


That doesn't sound like it involved many beers...


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> That doesn't sound like it involved many beers...


Nope. I can't afford a DUI. I lose my job and then get kicked out as soon as that happens.


----------



## itinerant

Everybody went on a strike.


----------



## itinerant

We should form a spammers union. Mike should be its president.


----------



## somemePE

Managing to get a couple things done at work today. It's hurting my spamming for sure


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> But any thoughts about how to celebrate when you guys pass the test ?


I'll let the wife decide.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'll let the wife decide.


Very wise.


----------



## somemePE

Thai food spam


----------



## itinerant

Some fool brought donuts to the office now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Conference spamming


----------



## thekzieg

leftover stir fry spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Lots of walking spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Still no results spam


----------



## thekzieg

Never gonna get results spam


----------



## surge82

Sleepy at work SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Some fool brought donuts to the office now.


Hell yeah


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Hell yeah


You can have them. All super glazed Shipley's donuts.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll eat anything left out


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'll eat anything left out


The sugar glaze coating itself looks gross on it.


----------



## itinerant

I just wonder how they eat it and still stay good on their diet. 

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

I really need to start watching what I eat.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target


----------



## surge82




----------



## thekzieg

Can I go home yet?


----------



## thekzieg

I want candy


----------



## thekzieg

I might go down to the corner and get some


----------



## thekzieg

That's the only perk of being an adult - unlimited candy


----------



## thekzieg

And booze, I guess.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Mmmm candy


----------



## thekzieg

But booze is more expensive than candy


----------



## thekzieg

And we have student loans to pay off for the rest of our lives


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> And booze, I guess.


No. Not more than 4 shots if you are at the bar, 6 at the most.


----------



## thekzieg

Stupid tuition


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> No. Not more than 4 shots if you are at the bar, 6 at the most.


Buy a bottle. Take it home.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Stupid tuition


Tuition loans ?


----------



## thekzieg

you betcha


----------



## thekzieg

husband went to school out of state. so we're basically fcked.


----------



## itinerant

I know. I was lucky, I had scholarship for all my grad school.


----------



## thekzieg

grad school was free, undergrad wasn't.


----------



## thekzieg

I got $100 in scholarship money for being a Jr. Miss participant.


----------



## thekzieg

the public humiliation was worth WAY more than that.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> grad school was free, undergrad wasn't.


Even with a scholarship, man grad school fees was a lot of money.


----------



## thekzieg

School is overpriced.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> School is overpriced.


I guess it was a lot.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have about 4 more years of student loans to pay off.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've paid some off early


----------



## thekzieg

Our student loan payments are as much as our rent. And the interest rates are like 6.5%. It's honestly insane.


----------



## thekzieg

ANYWAY! Enough depressing talk.


----------



## thekzieg

MORE SPAAAAAAMMMMM


----------



## matt267 PE

I went to a private college. My monthly payments are about 25% of my paycheck


----------



## itinerant

I don't even know where my paycheck goes after my marriage.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> I went to a private college. My monthly payments are about 25% of my paycheck


Yep. We're paying about 25% in loans, too.


----------



## thekzieg

Of course if the husband could find a chemical engineering job and actually make a real salary that would help a ton.


----------



## matt267 PE

Luckily my wife doesn't have any loans.


----------



## thekzieg

#blessed


----------



## thekzieg

Are there any chemical engineers on EB? Maybe one of them could give the husband a job.


----------



## itinerant

mine is a software engineer who makes wayyyyyyyyy more than me with wayyyyyyyy less experience.


----------



## thekzieg

also #blessed


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> also #blessed


Really ??


----------



## thekzieg

that your wife makes a lot of money? totally!


----------



## itinerant

Well...


----------



## thekzieg

oh, do you not like money?


----------



## somemePE

Sounds like a gender and/or pride thing. Who cares who make more as long as someone is making a shit ton.


----------



## itinerant

someme said:


> Sounds like a gender and/or pride thing. Who cares who make more as long as someone is making a shit ton.


No, the pay difference in different faculties of engineering for years of experience. I am structural and she is a software. 

No gender feeling or any such bull shit


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

True!


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> Sounds like a gender and/or pride thing. Who cares who make more as long as someone is making a shit ton.


So true, so wise


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

more spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

whoop


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

From my iPhone spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> So true, so wise


No crazy cat lady. It is about the streams of engineering.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Bpah blah spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Vegas!


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> No crazy cat lady. It is about the streams of engineering.


Everyone needs a software engineer these days. No one seems to care that their bridges are falling down and their buildings are going to collapse on them.


----------



## somemePE

^ Ha! True!


----------



## somemePE

"The Digital Age" as it were


----------



## itinerant

Thats what I was saying. They get paid for writing codes nobody understands.  not sure even if they themselves understand what they write.


----------



## itinerant

Spanish


----------



## somemePE

But we all seem to get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## P-E

Train spam again


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## P-E

Another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And yet another


----------



## P-E

Later


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamalama ding dong


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> 1 minute ago, itinerant said:
> 
> No crazy cat lady. It is about the streams of engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a software engineer these days. No one seems to care that their bridges are falling down and their buildings are going to collapse on them.
Click to expand...

Damn straight. If the bridge falls, I'll drive around. But my damn apps better work.


----------



## thekzieg

Google maps has to show you an alternate route.


----------



## somemePE

Conference call spam


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Damn straight. If the bridge falls, I'll drive around. But my damn apps better work.


This is really funny.


----------



## somemePE

More spam


----------



## somemePE

Gimme spam


----------



## somemePE

Lots of spam


----------



## somemePE

Productivity spam = less spam :-(


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today spam


----------



## thekzieg

My elbows keep poking holes in the arm of my chair.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Candy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

How's Candy doing?


----------



## somemePE

Why do I still feel compelled to F5?


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

500 today


----------



## somemePE

It's happening


----------



## somemePE

6 more to go


----------



## somemePE

Almost time to leave work spam


----------



## somemePE

Leaving on time today


----------



## somemePE

Or close to it anyway


----------



## somemePE

WIP spam


----------



## somemePE

Cost forecast spam


----------



## somemePE

500 spam!!!


----------



## somemePE

Crushed it. Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> Why do I still feel compelled to F5?


ocd


----------



## matt267 PE

I won't judge.


----------



## matt267 PE

I know results are a few weeks off but I still keep checking.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I still feel compelled to F5?
> 
> 
> 
> ocd
Click to expand...

Most likely.


----------



## somemePE

Maybe they want the offices to be closed when the release happens


----------



## thekzieg

Almost time to go home.


----------



## thekzieg

Just want to sleep for a week.


----------



## thekzieg

No more designing stupid smokestacks.


----------



## thekzieg

^top


----------



## somemePE

Stacks can be cool. What's the application?


----------



## somemePE

spam?


----------



## somemePE

SPAM!


----------



## somemePE

Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> No more designing stupid smokestacks.


screw that. Design an activated sludge system instead.


----------



## somemePE

survey spam


----------



## somemePE

second on the day


----------



## somemePE

boring spam


----------



## thekzieg

someme said:


> Stacks can be cool. What's the application?


It's an out of use one that the client just wants to make sure won't fall down and kill someone. It's "historical".


----------



## somemePE

Ah. Well that's important. Killing people is bad.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> 6 minutes ago, someme said:
> 
> Stacks can be cool. What's the application?
> 
> 
> 
> to make smoked spam
Click to expand...

Fixt


----------



## thekzieg

Good catch, Ken. My fingers typed the wrong thing again.


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for the bus. People are gross.


----------



## somemePE

Home spam


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> Waiting for the bus. People are gross.


They really are!


----------



## somemePE

Spammity spam spam spammity spam spam look at spammy go.


----------



## thekzieg

People sneezing on the bus spam.


----------



## somemePE

Nasty spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> People sneezing on the bus spam.


Just hold your breath the whole ride home.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> Just hold your breath the whole ride home.


Done. I have the lung capacity of a whale.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost bed time


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn results


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> How's Candy doing?


I ate candy


----------



## surge82

At home spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No results tomorrow spam


----------



## P-E

Tree spam


----------



## P-E

Sap all over my hands


----------



## P-E

Wait, that didn't sound good


----------



## P-E

Pitch all over my hands


----------



## P-E

Is that better?


----------



## P-E

My hands are sticky


----------



## P-E

That's no good either


----------



## P-E

Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> husband went to school out of state. so we're basically fcked.


That's why you have to find a job that pays the fatty $$ 



thekzieg said:


> Our student loan payments are as much as our rent. And the interest rates are like 6.5%. It's honestly insane.


Then you're doing it wrong.



thekzieg said:


> Are there any chemical engineers on EB? Maybe one of them could give the husband a job.


@snickerd3  Long-time EB veteran.  But you'll have to come to the midwest. :thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Watching MIB spam


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> That's why you have to find a job that pays the fatty $$
> 
> Then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> @snickerd3  Long-time EB veteran.  But you'll have to come to the midwest. :thumbs:


Like you said, gotta find a job that pays the fatty $$!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I like fatty $$$$$


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;-------lives in the midwest, both I and LadyFox make the fatty $$. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg

Well, if his Ph.D. plans don't work out, I'll be looking at you, @snickerd3!


----------



## itinerant

I so want to mid-west but nobody wants to hire me


----------



## itinerant

Anybody working in the T-line industry and knows of a good mid level opportunity just let me know


----------



## knight1fox3

Look to Black &amp; Veatch and/or ATC.  Lots of good opportunities there but you have to market yourself accordingly.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Well, if his Ph.D. plans don't work out, I'll be looking at you, @snickerd3!


I really can't even fathom this.  This MS degree has been unbearable at times and pushing the breaking point.  I really don't see any added benefit other than the desire to teach at the college level.  And seeing what my professors go thru, NO THANKS!


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Look to Black &amp; Veatch and/or ATC.  Lots of good opportuni


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Look to Black &amp; Veatch and/or ATC.  Lots of good opportunities there but you have to market yourself accordingly.


I guess I didnt leave BV on very good terms but in my defence I was put through hell there


----------



## itinerant

I worked at BV for almost 2 years in Houston but I had some real bad luck with my manager at BV.I had begun to hate myself. I had to leave. But not a single day goes by when I dont miss working at BV.


----------



## itinerant

I miss BV. More than that I miss not being at BV.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

itinerant said:


> I miss BV. More than that I miss not being at BV.


You should come work for Kiewit Power next door to BV instead.  We're making a lot of headway in the T&amp;D industry lately and there are a bunch of "evil" coal plants to replace with "less evil" natural gas plants over the next few years.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

Oh, and spam and stuff.


----------



## itinerant

Patrick1441 said:


> You should come work for Kiewit Power next door to BV instead.  We're making a lot of headway in the T&amp;D industry lately and there are a bunch of "evil" coal plants to replace with "less evil" natural gas plants over the next few years.


I tried. Would you help me landing at Kiewit. I am a big fan of Kiewit also. They are up there with Power , BV , Burns and Mac


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's why you have to find a job that pays the fatty $$


Where do you find those?


----------



## knight1fox3

Very carefully....


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> I really can't even fathom this.  This MS degree has been unbearable at times and pushing the breaking point.  I really don't see any added benefit other than the desire to teach at the college level.  And seeing what my professors go thru, NO THANKS!


He really likes research/analysis. Like REALLY likes it. I don't understand it really either. But he'd be super happy being a prof. He also leans more to the biotech side in his interests, and they all want Ph.D.s to do the research.


----------



## thekzieg

Oh and spam, or whatever.


----------



## somemePE

Spam spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ to each their own.  There's certainly a need for researchers and analysts.  However, that certainly explains the student debt, lol.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

itinerant said:


> I tried. Would you help me landing at Kiewit. I am a big fan of Kiewit also. They are up there with Power , BV , Burns and Mac


You should apply again after the new year.  We slowed way down on hiring the last part of the year but will ramp up again once we have a fresh budget to burn through in January.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

itinerant said:


> I tried. Would you help me landing at Kiewit. I am a big fan of Kiewit also. They are up there with Power , BV , Burns and Mac


Here's a position that might be up your alley: Transmission Engineer


----------



## NJmike PE

I found cat chicks car


----------



## somemePE

Looks like the plate may even relate to cats too


----------



## thekzieg

It's for my cat ranch!!


----------



## thekzieg

Wore my hair like that today, too.


----------



## thekzieg

Spooky!


----------



## thekzieg

Watching Once spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spamming by myself?


----------



## thekzieg

Once a bad guy always a bad guy.


----------



## thekzieg

Bedtime beer.


----------



## somemePE

Cooking spam


----------



## somemePE

Cooking and spam


----------



## somemePE

Not cooking spam


----------



## engineergurl

Morris Day and the M-ing Time...

just saying--- TOP and score for quality AND I rock the top


----------



## somemePE

Can't believe that top stayed open for half an hour.


----------



## somemePE

Pretty light spam night eh?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How's Candy doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I ate candy
Click to expand...

Gross



power-engineer said:


> Sap all over my hands


WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO SAP?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

> Sap all over my hands


WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO SAP?
You don't wanna know.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## itinerant

Morning


----------



## itinerant

itinerant said:


> Morning


 Good


----------



## matt267 PE

what time is it?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to wait s few more weeks for results


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> what time is it?


Miller


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope they resolve the grading issues soon.


----------



## surge82

Good morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

We're almost there.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

710 more posts until NCEES will even consider releasing the results.

Spam away!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> 2,710 more posts until NCEES will even consider releasing the results.
> 
> Spam away!


fixt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

710 until they consider, 2710 until they will.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a moving target spam


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

Had stress dreams about work. Time for a vacation.


----------



## surge82

thekzieg said:


> Had stress dreams about work. Time for a vacation.


I've had stress dreams about the PE exam since before i took it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Turkey spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Had stress dreams about work. Time for a vacation.


I guess time to change jobs.


----------



## itinerant

Raven Spam


----------



## itinerant

WTF Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for the bus spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus was actually on time!


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Bus was actually on time!


They generally are unless you are waiting for them.


----------



## thekzieg

And if you actually HAVE to be somewhere soon they just don't show up.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> And if you actually HAVE to be somewhere soon they just don't show up.


Use Uber in that case.


----------



## thekzieg

Drive in an pay for parking.


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone else get PS results?


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> Anyone else get PS results?


PS= Pretty Sucky? SPAM


----------



## surge82

Where is the SPAM Festivities???????!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Wednesday spam.  Another day closer to project due date.


----------



## itinerant

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Another day closer to results.


----------



## somemePE

Wednesday coffee spam


----------



## somemePE

10k today?


----------



## thekzieg

I have a site visit for a good chunk of the day, so you'll all have to spam without me


----------



## thekzieg

^top


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO SAP?
> 
> You don't wanna know.


SAP is down again?  Guess we're not generating any Purchase Orders today...


----------



## itinerant

Less work


----------



## somemePE

^ More spam!


----------



## TomMechanical

almost shutdown...


----------



## itinerant

SPAM


----------



## surge82

Sitting at desk SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Coffee getting cold spam


----------



## surge82

Hot Chocolate getting cold SPAM


----------



## TomMechanical

on 5th cup today...


----------



## matt267 PE

TomMechanical said:


> on 5th cup today...


You drink beer by the cup?


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> You drink beer by the cup?


----------



## TomMechanical

Yep, beer by the cup and fruit by the foot.


----------



## matt267 PE

:appl:


----------



## surge82

TomMechanical said:


> Yep, beer by the cup and fruit by the foot.


Gotta love fruit by the foot SPAM


----------



## P-E

I prefer beer by the yard


----------



## surge82

power-engineer said:


> I prefer beer by the yard


Or a huge margarita by the yard like in vegas!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm always serious spam.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ That's a nice round number on your posts


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll add a few more.


----------



## itinerant

After lunch spam.


----------



## itinerant

What the hell happened


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing


----------



## itinerant

You guys don't have results still.


----------



## itinerant

That is a problem. 

TOP


----------



## itinerant

Matt went to work again.


----------



## itinerant

May he have his results soon.


----------



## itinerant

And he should pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And he should pass.


I this guy.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

We're getting closer


----------



## itinerant

And they should send Matt a big locally crafted beer bottle on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Much closer!


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And they should send Matt a big locally crafted beer bottle on a Friday afternoon.


with strippers.


----------



## itinerant

And say he was the best examinee to ever take the PE


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> We're getting closer


based on you're numbers, next week.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]And they should send Matt a big locally crafted beer bottle on a Friday afternoon with horny strippers wearing look through clothes. [/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

And Matts wife doesn't get a whiff about all that.


----------



## itinerant

And a lot of objectionable things happen


----------



## itinerant

And Matt passes the PE with a bang (you know)


----------



## itinerant

What the crazy cat lady wants is unknown. Not strippers definitely.


----------



## itinerant

If Matt is around he may suggest something.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> What the crazy cat lady wants is unknown. Not strippers definitely.


She wants lots and lots of pussy cats.


----------



## surge82

SPAM Cats


----------



## matt267 PE

shaved cats.


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> shaved cats.


Mullet Cats


----------



## itinerant

so any word on when it is yet?


----------



## somemePE

Yes, it will be in the coming weeks.


----------



## itinerant

That sounds ominous.


----------



## TomMechanical

surge82 said:


> Mullet Cats


Merkin Cats...


----------



## surge82




----------



## TomMechanical

go ahead, google merkin...you can do it


----------



## itinerant

And what happens after that ?


----------



## itinerant

Maybe nothing.


----------



## TomMechanical

You ask santa for one for christmas.


----------



## itinerant

A cat ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

almost 10000 spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugh so long


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

That's what she said


----------



## matt267 PE

home spam


----------



## itinerant

What the hell goes on here ?


----------



## itinerant

I guess wrong question.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

About my 

long wait for my or exam results


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yup spam


----------



## thekzieg

Lunch spam


----------



## PeeWee

Isn't this thing done yet??


----------



## somemePE

Close


----------



## somemePE

Closer


----------



## somemePE

Even closer


----------



## somemePE

Closer still


----------



## somemePE

A little closer


----------



## somemePE

Even still a little closer


----------



## somemePE

9399


----------



## somemePE

600 to go


----------



## somemePE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Get it going


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Got it going


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Get it going


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Got it going


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Keep it going


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## somemePE

Need another cup of coffee spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

No coffee spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Did someone say finish?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## surge82

no finish


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh... damn


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## itinerant

No it was actually Norwegian not Finnish.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, sorry for the lack of quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, sorry for the lack of quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

EG, sorry for the lack of quality.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

Quantity over quality


----------



## somemePE

SPAM


----------



## somemePE

*SPAM*


----------



## somemePE

SPAM


----------



## somemePE

SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

^Top

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

Quality[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] [/COLOR]Quantity SPAM


----------



## somemePE

600 spam the easy way


----------



## somemePE

466 to go


----------



## surge82

This is BAD SPAM


----------



## surge82

This is horrible spam


----------



## surge82

This spam is garbage


----------



## somemePE

You might say this spam is spam?


----------



## surge82

How much SPAM could a SPAM-Chuck Chuck if a SPAM Chuck could Chuck SPAM.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## somemePE

spam


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

So... much... spam...

oop2:


----------



## somemePE

Not enough spam


----------



## somemePE

Come on results spam


----------



## TomMechanical

word


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Already there


----------



## surge82

I still have hours of SPAM left


----------



## somemePE

Wish it was time to go home spam


----------



## somemePE

3+ more hours spam


----------



## somemePE

Need shorter days spam


----------



## somemePE

Shorter weeks spam


----------



## somemePE

Longer weekends spam


----------



## somemePE

Early retirement spam


----------



## matt267 PE

almost to 10k. Then results can come out.


----------



## surge82

Jack and JillWent up the hillTo fetch a pail of SPAM


----------



## surge82

THere was an old lady who lived in a show she had so much SPAM she didnt know what to do.


----------



## thekzieg

Back from my site visit spam


----------



## thekzieg

Stopped at the store and got some candy spam


----------



## surge82

Site SPAM


----------



## surge82




----------



## thekzieg

results pending spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Will be pending for 29 more days spam


----------



## surge82




----------



## surge82




----------



## surge82

THIS IS [SIZE=7.875px]SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM[/SIZE]


----------



## surge82

SPAM


----------



## surge82

> SPAM


----------



## surge82

SPAM


----------



## surge82

:reading:


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82




----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82




----------



## somemePE

ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed: ASSED2: :Failed:


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82




----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82




----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82

MATT SPAM


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## surge82

Code:


SPAM CODE


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## surge82

MATT you survived the SPAM


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## surge82

SOLA HD Power SUpply SPAM


----------



## surge82

I think Matt is SPAM pusher!


----------



## surge82

Matt Loves the SPAM


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## itinerant

Quite close to 10k. Matt can now get the results as pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> Matt Loves the SPAM


A little too much.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


> A little too much.


Not possible.


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## surge82

RFI SPAM


----------



## surge82

Oh i am almost at 100......well 95


----------



## surge82

96


----------



## surge82

97


----------



## surge82

98


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matt is the spam master


----------



## surge82

99


----------



## surge82

It's all about that Benjamin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## TomMechanical

all about the Mattjamin...


----------



## surge82

SPAM


----------



## thekzieg

Better post more spam to get more likes.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Results outvyet


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Nope?


----------



## surge82

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why not


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Por que no?


----------



## thekzieg

Another day, another NCEES letdown.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugly


----------



## surge82

Another day another spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

More spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Results are out!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

For april


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Not oct


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ha


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Too much walkibg


----------



## surge82

SPAM


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hi


----------



## thekzieg

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

Still haven't finished my morning coffee...it's gonna be a long day.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dancing. Party. fiesta. Results?


----------



## somemePE

Results are out...


----------



## somemePE

...of our hands


----------



## somemePE

Results are in


----------



## somemePE

NCEES offices


----------



## somemePE

Hard to imagine the moment when F5 actually changes something.


----------



## somemePE

It seems like a dummy key at this point


----------



## somemePE

One can dream


----------



## somemePE

WTE plant spam


----------



## somemePE

Smelly spam


----------



## somemePE

Stopping for candy on the way back spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Less than 300 to finish off this thread. Ya'll could have it done with by quittin time


----------



## somemePE

Candy spam


----------



## somemePE

Sugar high spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam it up spam!


----------



## somemePE

Submittal spam


----------



## somemePE

Procrastination spam


----------



## somemePE

^ one of the best kinds of spam, in my opinion


----------



## itinerant

What the fcuk.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam stuff


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR] [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Under 50


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

^nope. not even close. my brain is so broken.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Skittles spam


----------



## somemePE

Too many yellows and greens spam


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Procrastination spam[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

8 more pages.


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]8 more pages. [/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Who's gonna get that 10,000th post


----------



## somemePE

Keep spamming


----------



## somemePE

More spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam for 10k


----------



## somemePE

Where's the spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Now that's some quality spamming!  

And @surge82, get an avatar will ya?


----------



## somemePE

Where are the spammers


----------



## somemePE

Spam instead of work


----------



## somemePE

Spam instead of eating


----------



## somemePE

Spam instead of sleeping


----------



## somemePE

Spam over relaxing


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

Spam is relaxing


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now...


----------



## somemePE

^bottom

.Top


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## surge82

Yeah i have to go home. Sorry all. SPAMMMMM


----------



## somemePE

^Totally missed that. Damn refresh.


----------



## somemePE

Oh well. Spam is spam


----------



## somemePE

working on 700


----------



## somemePE

Shooting for 700 before 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

53 to go


----------



## somemePE

I think i got it.


----------



## somemePE

Unless some mad spamming happens between now and 10k


----------



## somemePE

I don't give up. I want that 10k!


----------



## somemePE

Spam above all else.


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## knight1fox3

You mad bro?


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

Results


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## knight1fox3

You mad bro?


----------



## somemePE

Are but a dream

^Top


----------



## TomMechanical

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You mad bro?[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> You mad bro?


Yes. Madness is just like gravity, all it needs is a little push. 

   - St.Joker of Gotham


----------



## thekzieg

Cornformance isn't a word. But that didn't stop me from putting it in my field report.


----------



## somemePE

Let's get this 10k over with


----------



## somemePE

I've got work to do


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## somemePE

Keep working


----------



## knight1fox3

con·form·ance

kənˈfôrməns/

_noun_
 





another term for conformity.


----------



## somemePE

someme said:


> Keep working


Keep spamming


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> Cornformance isn't a word. But that didn't stop me from putting it in my field report.


The kernels cornform to the cob. Boom.


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## knight1fox3

You mad bro?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> con·form·ance
> 
> kənˈfôrməns/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another term for conformity.


_THAT'S _a word...I typed corn.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam on!


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## somemePE

^ Yikes.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> _THAT'S _a word...I typed corn.


Epic typo.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Canned ham = spam


----------



## knight1fox3

PM will now be mad.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam and eggs for breakfast


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam and eggs for lunch


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Canned ham = spam = nasty shit


Fixt, as they say


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam sandwich for dinner


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dragon fire at bedtime


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

I want me some 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nope


----------



## somemePE

All you need is spam


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> PM will now be mad.


Caught the typo before I finalized the report. No one knows of this mistake but the internet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nope


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nope


----------



## somemePE

Results are better than spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Now we have some participation!


----------



## somemePE

Spam is better than no results


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## knight1fox3

9874


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

Everyone wants that 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## somemePE

Getting so close


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## somemePE

I can taste that spam


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## somemePE

Tastes like ass


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

I give up. I wont get that 10k post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## somemePE

Less than 100 to go


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam it!  Push it!


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## knight1fox3

This how you finish one of these [email protected] things!


----------



## somemePE

No copies for the 10k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## TomMechanical

*SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## knight1fox3

Says who?


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

About time people get excited about this 10k


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]No copies for the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam to 10k!


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## TomMechanical

YEAH SPAM!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's going to get it?!


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Only copies can get the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Only copies can get the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

almost to 10k!


----------



## knight1fox3

Win?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## TomMechanical

SPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Only copies can get the 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10LK!?


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10K!?!?!??!?!


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So close


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## itinerant

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]About time people get excited about this 10k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

10k????


----------



## thekzieg

CATS


----------



## TomMechanical

*SPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## knight1fox3

How about now?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

10k now?!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woo hoo


----------



## knight1fox3

10K!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomMechanical

who got it?


----------



## itinerant

Ken got it. Fuck.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

over 10k


----------



## knight1fox3

Results tomorrow!


----------



## somemePE

Damn it. Missed by 2


----------



## somemePE

But still...


----------



## itinerant

I got  10001


----------



## somemePE

*10K!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Suck it, bitches!


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## itinerant

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Suck it, bitches!


NAIIIIIIIICE


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Suck it, bitches!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Meh


----------



## somemePE

Almost made it to 700 pre-10k


----------



## somemePE

^Top

Too many spammers got into it!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Now we just need results


----------



## thekzieg

Looks like it's all downhill from here. Goodbye forever.


----------



## somemePE

I didn't even want 10k


----------



## somemePE

Wasn't even trying


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Looks like it's all downhill from here. Goodbye forever.


What happened ? Did the cat get pregnant or what ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Mike made it a 12k, so you still have time before the results will be released.


----------



## somemePE

^ awww maaaaan.....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Mike made it a 12k, so you still have time before the results will be released.


Whatever. 10k was the only goal we wanted


----------



## blybrook PE

Better get spamming. Ya'll got a few more pages to fill up


----------



## somemePE

^Fact.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Blame mike then. Lol


----------



## somemePE

12k is bush league


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I vote 20K


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We have enough time before the results for a 25k


----------



## somemePE

Boooo. You're probably right though


----------



## somemePE

Results?


----------



## somemePE

^ :deadhorse:


----------



## somemePE

Looks like spammers all but quit at 10k


----------



## somemePE

Just a little more spam??


----------



## somemePE

700, thanks to SPAM


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

Just one calorie, not spam enough!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Yay more spam!


----------



## somemePE

^ oooh top


----------



## somemePE

Sugar crash spam


----------



## thekzieg

I wish I knew how to quit you, spam.


----------



## somemePE

The 'tags' for this thread still includes 10k. Done.


----------



## thekzieg

The intro post says " [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]_*10,000*_[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] posts."[/COLOR]

Done.


----------



## somemePE

Ahhh good catch! Mike will see this eventually and update I'm sure. Up to 20k just for getting smart...


----------



## somemePE

Snack spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Pre-results spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Pre-results spam


It's Con PE!!!  You duper you!!!

duped spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Spam spam spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Oops- double post spam.  Rules are lifted, right


----------



## slickjohannes

Oops triple post spam


----------



## slickjohannes

I know they're not working late at NCEES, but I can't resist F5'in spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No need to check results for 29 days - spam


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> The intro post says " [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]_*10,000*_[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] posts."[/COLOR]
> 
> Done.











NJmike PE said:


> _*These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"! If we blow through the first 12k with weeks to spare, it may be extended to a 15k or beyond. Good luck and happy spamming.*_


----------



## somemePE

slickjohannes said:


> I know they're not working late at NCEES, but I can't resist F5'in spam


Same


----------



## somemePE

slickjohannes said:


> Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-results spam
> 
> 
> 
> It's Con PE!!!  You duper you!!!
> 
> duped spam
Click to expand...

It's the long con. That's why Ken posted all the way back on the April board!


----------



## somemePE

finally leaving work spam


----------



## somemePE

'bout fucking time spam!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Y'all caught me.


----------



## somemePE

Played us all for fools I tell ya


----------



## slickjohannes

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Y'all caught me.


I can't tell if cityofjoy is trolling you or seriously thought he found liar among saints.  Oh well.  Troll spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I won't lose any sleep tonight either way.


----------



## slickjohannes

Am I jinxed if I already started looking at where to get a stamp?

Over confident spam.


----------



## somemePE

Takeout for dinner spam


----------



## somemePE

slickjohannes said:


> Am I jinxed if I already started looking at where to get a stamp?
> Over confident spam.


I think I started looking before I even took the test. So if you're jinxed I'm fucked.


----------



## matt267 PE

did I win?


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can the results be released now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done guys and gal (that's you crazy cat lady).

Now on to 12k.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> Can the results be released now?


Yes please


----------



## somemePE

Seinfeld spam


----------



## itinerant

Newsfix spam


----------



## surge82

knight1fox3 said:


> Now that's some quality spamming!
> 
> And @surge82, get an avatar will ya?


I will do.


----------



## surge82

Top Chef SPAM


----------



## surge82

Time for party


----------



## surge82

PARTY FOR SPAM


----------



## surge82

TV SPAM


----------



## surge82

Procrastination spam


----------



## surge82

Dog Snoring SPAM


----------



## surge82

Need to wash clothes SPAM


----------



## surge82

But hate folding clothes spam


----------



## surge82

wish i could just buy all new clothes and never have to wash or fold clothes SPAM


----------



## surge82

I am ready for my turkey burger


----------



## surge82

I should of made a SPAM burger


----------



## surge82

West Cost SPAM


----------



## surge82

Only person SPamming spam all over the spam


----------



## surge82

spaminator


----------



## surge82

F5 SPAM


----------



## surge82

Telenovela SPAM


----------



## surge82

Commercials suck SPAM


----------



## surge82

Why cant the DVR skip commercials SPAM


----------



## surge82

xfinity spam for infinity


----------



## surge82

new laptop SPAM


----------



## surge82

Cold SPAM


----------



## surge82

Crossing fingers to pass PE SPAM


----------



## surge82

Hope i passed SPAM


----------



## surge82

I need a new Logitech Harmony Remote SPAM


----------



## surge82

Multiple Remotes suck SPAM


----------



## somemePE

surge82 said:


> wish i could just buy all new clothes and never have to wash or fold clothes SPAM


George Costanza spam


----------



## surge82

Dinner spam


----------



## surge82

Desert spam


----------



## somemePE

Stalled spam


----------



## somemePE

Sleep spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 2k to go peoples


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> The intro post says " For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to _*10,000*_ posts."
> 
> Done.


I know not what you are referring to...


----------



## NJmike PE

someme said:


> Ahhh good catch! Mike will see this eventually and update I'm sure. Up to 20k just for getting smart...


Or ban you


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ban away


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't ban @someme just yet. We need his spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can we start a list of bannable people Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

start with Ken, no one seems to like him.


----------



## envirotex

Another one.


----------



## matt267 PE

we want results


----------



## matt267 PE

We want them now.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who won spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who won spam


You did. Congratulations.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> start with Ken, no one seems to like him.


good point


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> we want results


Any month now Veruca.


----------



## P-E

Oops missed the 10k


----------



## P-E

Lots of posts last night.


----------



## matt267 PE

What if the results were really, actually delayed due to a real issue?


----------



## matt267 PE

No one here would believe it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Most would flame either Mike or Ken.


----------



## P-E

What, Ken got it?


----------



## thekzieg

Waking up is the worst spam


----------



## thekzieg

Are the result out yet?


----------



## itinerant

And the wait continues......


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> What, Ken got it?


Yes [emoji41]


----------



## thekzieg

If I do fail again, should I freak out about it?


----------



## thekzieg

If I pass I'm for sure going to freak out.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> If I pass I'm for sure going to freak out.


How much more freaked out could you be ?


----------



## thekzieg

I have a king size kit kat at my desk. It's good for either scenario.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> If I pass I'm for sure going to freak out.


Me too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time?


----------



## itinerant

Not yet.


----------



## itinerant

So Mike , are the rules still in place ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hope not


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So Mike , are the rules still in place ?


No rules. Don't ask such silly questions.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> No rules. Don't ask such silly questions.


We are getting there Matt maybe another week. He can bring the rules back maybe.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't like rules. I don't like being oppressed.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I don't like rules. I don't like being oppressed.


And you are an engineer. You should be the last person to say that.


----------



## thekzieg

Sap said no rules till the results come out. That's pretty definitive as to the rules being suspended. Until the results come out. So no rules for the rest of tiiiiiiiiiime.  ld-025:


----------



## itinerant

Okay Crazy Lady


----------



## surge82

back at work SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> And you are an engineer. You should be the last person to say that.


Boooo



itinerant said:


> Okay Crazy Lady


That Crazy *Cat* Lady to you.


----------



## surge82

At least it is Thursday and tomorrow is the Christmas party SPAM


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> Don't ban @someme just yet. We need his spam.


Aww now you're just making me blush


----------



## somemePE

You had me at "we need his spam"


----------



## surge82

someme said:


> You had me at "we need his spam"


SPAM is a wonderful thing


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Boooo
> 
> That Crazy *Cat* Lady to you.


Ok CCL


----------



## itinerant

Why would you freak out if you pass ?


----------



## surge82

I hate Outlook 2013. I cant no longer search by name then move to their appropriate folder. Now it makes a copy in inbox and folder. WTF SPAM


----------



## surge82

No results yet SPAM


----------



## surge82

Wheres the Beef SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

you didn't get your results yet?


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> you didn't get your results yet?


Nope but i did hear that they're in the computer!


----------



## itinerant

Not a pleasant situation spam


----------



## surge82

Nope


----------



## thekzieg

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

There's a new episode of Serial.


----------



## surge82

thekzieg said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


Finally what?


----------



## matt267 PE

I just checked for results.


----------



## thekzieg

Finally serial season two is here.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I just checked for results.


I too just checked, NCEES still hasn't changed it's mind yet.


----------



## thekzieg

No results yet. Still.


----------



## surge82




----------



## matt267 PE

F5


----------



## surge82

@Matt267 try holding Alt F4 
I heard that will make the test results appear faster


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> @Matt267 try holding Alt F4
> I heard that will make the test results appear faster


WTF. Thanks, I just lost a bunch of stuff.


----------



## surge82

I would hope you didn't. Because if you know F5 how do you not know alt f4


----------



## surge82

If you did i am sorry.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> WTF. Thanks, I just lost a bunch of stuff.


You really did that ?


----------



## itinerant

Losing interest in the results now.


----------



## itinerant

Also no more special tuesday for Matt with strippers in NJ.


----------



## itinerant

Tuesday


----------



## itinerant

I hate red underlinings.


----------



## itinerant

What happpened


----------



## TomMechanical

Synonyms for result

_noun_ *effect brought about by something*


conclusionstar

consequencestar

decisionstar

developmentstar

eventstar

issuestar

outcomestar

productstar

reaction


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I hear that if you find and delete the system 32 folder on your computer before logging on to NCEES' website, you'll see your result.

Get to it.


----------



## poke386 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I hear that if you find and delete the system 32 folder on your computer before logging on to NCEES' website, you'll see your result.
> 
> Get to it.


Actually you just have to place a very large magnet next to your computer. It will attract the positive NCEES ions thru the interwebz and BOOM results!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's step two after you delete System32.


----------



## itinerant

The third step is to get a screw driver and scratch the mother board of the computer.


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> I would hope you didn't. Because if you know F5 how do you not know alt f4






itinerant said:


> You really did that ?


I know better then that.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I know better then that.


You are a genius Matt. You should pass for this alone.


----------



## thekzieg

Did I pass?


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Did I pass?


yup


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You are a genius Matt. You should pass for this alone.


Now I know you're full of it.


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> I know better then that.


Good you made me feel bad at first. SPAM


----------



## itinerant

What the hell.


----------



## matt267 PE

surge82 said:


> Good you made me feel bad at first. SPAM


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## surge82

itinerant said:


> What


SPAM


----------



## itinerant

Cat lady is working or what


----------



## thekzieg

Pretending to work.


F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## somemePE

NJmike PE said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 hours ago, someme said:
> Ahhh good catch! Mike will see this eventually and update I'm sure. Up to 20k just for getting smart...
> 
> 
> 
> Or ban you
Click to expand...


----------



## thekzieg

Oh no, not this again.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe @knight1fox3 won't notice.


----------



## somemePE

what the problem is


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

someme said:


> what the problem is


Taylor Swift is a big no-no around here.


----------



## itinerant

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Taylor Swift is a big no-no around here.


That should be around anywhere.


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the problem is
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is a big no-no around here.
Click to expand...

So this is a general rule that supersedes the 'no rules' rule

Got it. Must have missed that in the intro course.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like TS. Fox is the one that has the problem with here.


----------



## thekzieg

There was a severe ban a week or so ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

someme said:


> So this is a general rule that supersedes the 'no rules'
> 
> Got it. Must have missed that in the intro course.


And yes, there are rules, and there are no rules. The line is blurred. If you get banned, you broke the rules. It's really simple.


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> There was a severe ban a week or so ago.


That's what I get for joining the spam party late.


----------



## itinerant

I was told I would be banned for double posting and then they said that I could double post.


----------



## somemePE

What's the beef with TSwift anyway?

Aaaaaaand..................GO!


----------



## somemePE

All this about the ban on her and then no one has anything to say. Disappointing!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ask fox, if you dare.....


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> I was told I would be banned for double posting and then they said that I could double post.


And then most of the spam getting from about 8k to 10k was not just double but more like (post)n


----------



## somemePE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Ask fox, if you dare.....


Nah, matt already tagged him about it. I'm sure he'll get in and berate me soon enough. That's cool


----------



## itinerant

Fox just loves Taylor Swift a lot ....


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## thekzieg

no results


----------



## surge82

People keep coming to my desk SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

people keep asking me about the results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Trust me, they'll know one way or the other.

I'll either by running the halls patting myself on the back, or in the parking lot burning cars.


----------



## P-E

Having lunch outside on the waterfront.  Unusually warm for Boston in December.


----------



## somemePE

power-engineer said:


> Having lunch outside on the waterfront.  Unusually warm for Boston in December.


Don't go to Chipotle


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Trust me, they'll know one way or the other.
> 
> I'll be in the parking lot burning cars.


Have fun with that


----------



## poke386 PE

matt267 said:


> Trust me, they'll know one way or the other.
> 
> I'll either by running the halls patting myself on the back, _*or in the parking lot burning cars.*_


That's me either way


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm really tired of all this.


----------



## MetsFan

power-engineer said:


> Having lunch outside on the waterfront.  Unusually warm for Boston in December.


Seriously.  What is up with this weather?  I hope this doesn't mean we'll get another massive snow drop next year.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> There was a severe ban a week or so ago.


It was well deserved.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> thekzieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a severe ban a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> It was well deserved.
Click to expand...

Weird.


----------



## thekzieg

I don't want results anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I don't want results anymore.


yes you do


----------



## thekzieg

Only if I passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Only if I passed.


good point


----------



## thekzieg

Can't handle this. Going for a walk.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## thekzieg

I should have taken a sick day today.


----------



## somemePE

Phone buzzes.

Head swivels.

Email from NCEES/WA Board?

Of course not.

:40oz2:

uke:

:bawling:


----------



## matt267 PE

I do think the results will be out next week. We were all hoping for this week though.


----------



## itinerant

Lunch time spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I failed spam


----------



## thekzieg

No, spam failed you.


----------



## itinerant

What ??? Is there the result bug out


----------



## surge82

someme said:


> Don't go to Chipotle


I am in Oregon and got sick when Chipotle did their thing here. SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

Is Chipotle the new Taco Bell?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## itinerant

Neah that can't be....Chipotle is too good.


----------



## somemePE

Chipotle is so good when it's not bacteria/virus-laden


----------



## somemePE

Third cuppa spam


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> Is Chipotle the new Taco Bell?


----------



## itinerant

Yeah...but I guess they are doing better now.


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Neah that can't be....Chipotle is too good.


I'm sorry, have you _had_ a quesarito big box??? Heaven.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if the sea shells have anything to do with Taco Bells success&gt;


----------



## somemePE

Jack in the box tacos. Nuff said.


----------



## somemePE

Love me some taco bell too though


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> I wonder if the sea shells have anything to do with Taco Bells success&gt;


Those darn 3 sea shells!


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I'm sorry, have you _had_ a quesarito big box??? Heaven.


No, I have only had veggie Burrito.


----------



## knight1fox3

someme said:


> Nah, matt already tagged him about it. I'm sure he'll get in and berate me soon enough. That's cool


Nah.  Though I did enjoy our Apple vs. Android exchange.  As if it wasn't obvious, I feel compelled to respond to those discussions.  But ultimately in the end, to each their own.

Great movie.  Murder-Death-Kill?????


----------



## TomMechanical

10,275


----------



## thekzieg

top


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> someme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, matt already tagged him about it. I'm sure he'll get in and berate me soon enough. That's cool
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  Though I did enjoy our Apple vs. Android exchange.  As if it wasn't obvious, I feel compelled to respond to those discussions.  But ultimately in the end, to each their own.
Click to expand...

Agreed!  :respect:


----------



## itinerant

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh, and spam on....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Someone at NCEES found the illegal eraser Matt left behind on test day


----------



## itinerant

Lets get some herbal tea.


----------



## somemePE

spam spam


----------



## somemePE

F5 F5


----------



## somemePE

spam spam spam


----------



## somemePE

F5 F5 F5


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> Lets get some herbal tea.


it's way past tea time


----------



## somemePE

It's beer:56 in my time zone


----------



## surge82

I love looking at other people old drawings and seeing they dont have redundancy. Lol. SPAM


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

someme said:


> It's beer:56 in my time zone


----------



## P-E

Yes, beer time


----------



## itinerant

Try Herbal tea it is definitely better. 

Matt also would be soon joining the herbal tea bandwagon.


----------



## matt267 PE

No more beer at home


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> No more beer at home


Only herbal tea.


----------



## knight1fox3

Only 2 hours of sleep spam...


----------



## itinerant

Sleep well spam


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Only herbal tea.


None of that either.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> None of that either.


You will get there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, I do think we have herbal tea somewhere. But I don't do caffeine and my wife isn't doing booze. I might not drink in front of her. I'll wait for her to go to bed and I'll drink alone in the basement.


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> Try Herbal tea it is definitely better.
> 
> Matt also would be soon joining the herbal tea bandwagon.


There is only one herb that is arguably better than beer. Never had it as a tea though.

Washington is a great state.


----------



## somemePE

^ accidental top. I'll take it.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Actually, I do think we have herbal tea somewhere. But I don't do caffeine and my wife isn't doing booze. I might not drink in front of her. I'll wait for her to go to bed and I'll drink alone in the basement.


Johnnie Walker Black Label, keep walking, keep drinking.


----------



## Baconator

Keep drinking stop walking


----------



## P-E

I'll drink to that.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

:winko:


----------



## itinerant

what the fuck spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No results this year spam


----------



## thekzieg

lunch time spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> lunch time spam


Thats a very late lunch time.


----------



## thekzieg

Not on the west coast.


----------



## surge82

Indian food SPAM


----------



## surge82

Wish it was time to go home SPAM


----------



## itinerant

surge82 said:


> Indian food SPAM


What did you eat ?


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> What did you eat ?


seriously, it smells in here.


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> seriously, it smells in here.


Hahahaha I know Indian food smells, it is supposed to be spicy


----------



## surge82

itinerant said:


> What did you eat ?






power-engineer said:


> seriously, it smells in here.


I have no idea. I just grab a plate and get it.


----------



## surge82

Like they In-d-ya out-a-ya


----------



## itinerant

surge82 said:


> Like they In-d-ya out-a-ya


That is funny. In-d-ya Out-a-ya

btw "a-ya" means "had come" in Hindi.


----------



## surge82

itinerant said:


> That is funny. In-d-ya Out-a-ya
> 
> btw "a-ya" means "had come" in Hindi.


That is too awesome!!


----------



## surge82

I am such a nerd i just realized i have five monitors at my desk! SPAM


----------



## itinerant

Indian food is unbelievably heavy though.


----------



## surge82

itinerant said:


> Indian food is unbelievably heavy though.


Agreed but amazing!! This place also makes indian pizza!! Its amazing. I literally cry everytime i eat it.


----------



## itinerant

surge82 said:


> Agreed but amazing!! This place also makes indian pizza!! Its amazing. I literally cry everytime i eat it.


Indian Pizza ??? What ?? Are you sure it is Pizza or not some Indian dish they serve you dressed as Pizza.


----------



## surge82

Nope indian pizza. http://curryandcrust.com/indian-pizza-menu.html


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## itinerant

surge82 said:


> Nope indian pizza. http://curryandcrust.com/indian-pizza-menu.html


_*Pav Bhaji Pizza $15large,$10 small*
House Special sauce with onion &amp; Pav Bhaji_ ----Really ??? You should try just Pav Bhaji it is awesome.


----------



## itinerant

I really didn't know we had a pizza. I thought it was Italian.


----------



## surge82

TomMechanical said:


>


NIce they must of copied my spot.


----------



## itinerant

surge82 said:


> NIce they must of copied my spot.


They for sure copied Italians.


----------



## matt267 PE

Everyone wants to be Italian.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Everyone wants to be Italian.


My accent is the worst part even if I want to be.


----------



## itinerant

Time for some more herbal tea.


----------



## itinerant

Alright I am back with some tea. It looks pink, so not that strong.


----------



## thekzieg

Got distracted with work earlier. Now I'm actually eating lunch.


----------



## thekzieg

And now it's actually a late lunch.


----------



## thekzieg

leftover chili spam


----------



## itinerant

You can just travel 2 time zones west.


----------



## itinerant

Well anyways ...done with the work for the day. Now let us spam.


----------



## thekzieg

No results today spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No results tomorrow spam


----------



## itinerant

Results last year spam.


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> Everyone wants to be Italian.


----------



## thekzieg

I need a nap. And a vacation. In that order.


----------



## surge82

I need a vacation and a vacation after my vacation


----------



## itinerant

I need a vacation on some lonely island for a long time


----------



## surge82

It sucks because last year i took almost all of December off. This year i took too many vacations. Darn PE for taking a week off.


----------



## thekzieg

You had a whole week to blow on the PE???


----------



## surge82

Yeah. Figured what the heck.


----------



## thekzieg

You must have a lot of PTO. All I could spare was a half-day on the 29th.


----------



## surge82

I only get 2 weeks a year


----------



## itinerant

I didn't have a single day off when I took my P.E. , my boss refused to let me go early on Thursday even. The HR just refused.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I didn't have a single day off when I took my P.E. , my boss refused to let me go early on Thursday even. The HR just refused.


Just leave.


----------



## thekzieg

Oof! That's rough.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Just leave.


Couldn't. I need the job.


----------



## thekzieg

"Doctor's appointment" = sick time


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> "Doctor's appointment" = sick time


Should be visibly sick to get sick time off.


----------



## thekzieg

Wow. What a shitty company.


----------



## surge82

That's nuts. My job needs me to get my stamp.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE

It sounds like his NEXT job needs him to get his stamp at this point.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Wow. What a shitty company.


Well....what are you going to do ? Can't quit....can't leave...have to work with what you have.


----------



## itinerant

Need to find something at least better.


----------



## thekzieg

work spam


----------



## P-E

itinerant said:


> I didn't have a single day off when I took my P.E. , my boss refused to let me go early on Thursday even. The HR just refused.


My managing principal told me to take the week off before the exam to review.   That week was hell.


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Regular spam


----------



## P-E

Irregular spam


----------



## P-E

Oh the Eagles they fly high in Mobile


----------



## slickjohannes

power-engineer said:


> My managing principal told me to take the week off before the exam to review.   That week was hell.


And your managing principal had their license so they knew what you were going through...


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Oh the Eagles they fly high in Mobile[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Oh the Eagles they fly high, they sh!t right in your eye[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

It a good thing cows don't fly in Mobile


----------



## slickjohannes

power-engineer said:


> It a good thing cows don't fly in Mobile


Alabama?  What engineering company is there????


----------



## P-E

There's a shortage of good whores in Mobile


----------



## P-E

There's a shortage of good whores in Mobile


----------



## P-E

There's a shortage of good whores, but there's keyholes in the doors


----------



## P-E

And knot holes in the floors in Mobile


----------



## P-E

The mayor is a bugger in Mobile


----------



## P-E

Oh the mayor is a bugger in mobile.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Oh the mayor is a bugger and his brother is another[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

And they bugger one another in Mobile


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Almost home spam


----------



## P-E

Another


----------



## surge82

SPAMMMMM


----------



## P-E

Almost dinner time


----------



## P-E

Tired


----------



## surge82

almost time to go [email protected]!


----------



## P-E

6K


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thought Alabama was all about the glory hole


----------



## itinerant

Backhome spam


----------



## itinerant

Jeez what the fuck spam


----------



## thekzieg

Dynamic spectral analysis spam


----------



## thekzieg

aka sitting and waiting for my model to run spam


----------



## thekzieg

Structural Engineers: We're not just smart, we model for a living.TM


----------



## thekzieg

I tried to get my bosses to put that on our Christmas card this year.


----------



## thekzieg

They liked my other proposal better:

Engineering is 90% math and the other half is creativity.


----------



## thekzieg

I've written the Christmas card for my company every year I've worked here.


----------



## thekzieg

We have a marketing person, but she think's I'm really funny, and it makes her job WAY easier.


----------



## thekzieg

She's not wrong. I am really funny.

Looking.​


----------



## thekzieg

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

bored at work. doop-de-doop-de-do.


----------



## thekzieg

Spammin by myself. do-do-de-doop.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why are we all PE's yet?


----------



## thekzieg

YES


----------



## thekzieg

Physically Exhausted (from waiting for the exam results for so fcking long)


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> We have a marketing person, but she think's I'm really funny, and it makes her job WAY easier.


So I assume you get a percentage of her salary too then, yeah?


----------



## thekzieg

Of course not, that would be fair and proper.


----------



## somemePE

Sounds about right.


----------



## itinerant

Structural engineering life is pathetic spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Physically Exhausted (from waiting for the exam results for so fcking long)


Hold on


----------



## itinerant

Design steel structures


----------



## itinerant

Over and over and over again


----------



## itinerant

Till your boss himself asks you


----------



## itinerant

Young engineers like you shouldnt be wasting time in this industry


----------



## slickjohannes

Out of booze spam...


----------



## slickjohannes

Sheeeeet......


----------



## slickjohannes

Looking for booze spam....


----------



## thekzieg

Catching the bus spam


----------



## slickjohannes

do you think anyone at NCEES is a PE???


----------



## somemePE

slickjohannes said:


> do you think anyone at NCEES is a PE???


Yes. http://ncees.org/about-ncees/staff-directory/


----------



## slickjohannes

Do you think they know what it's like to loose 100 to 300 hours of your life over a three month period, while working 40+ a week?


----------



## slickjohannes

Then wait for another 6 weeks for a pass or fail?


----------



## itinerant

I guess yeah


----------



## slickjohannes

I mean- unless you live in TX, that's all you get...


----------



## slickjohannes

PASS


----------



## slickjohannes

or


----------



## itinerant

Most of them looked like PE to me alright


----------



## slickjohannes

FAIL


----------



## slickjohannes

After so much time and effort... It comes down to two words.


----------



## slickjohannes

Sheeettt.  No more beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

slickjohannes said:


> PASS


yes please.


----------



## slickjohannes

No more beer


----------



## itinerant

it's not over even after you get the PE


----------



## slickjohannes

Wife won't let me keep liquor in the house...


----------



## slickjohannes

The hell it isnt!!!  What's after this???


----------



## itinerant

You got to keep taking classes and PDH to satisfy the board reqs


----------



## itinerant

Its ok if your company sponsors a visit to any conference or something


----------



## slickjohannes

But how many months do you have to wait to find out if your PDH's qualify???


----------



## thekzieg

PDH's are easy. So many useless/minimally informative webinars out there.


----------



## itinerant

Or gives you money to take those PDH classes


----------



## thekzieg

My office has webinars about once a week during the spring and fall.


----------



## thekzieg

NCSEA and AISC are always putting them on.


----------



## slickjohannes

Every two years there is a flurry of presentstions put on at my place of employment.  You get double credit hours for presenting, so everyone takes a turn and within one month everyone has their PDH's.  No big deal.


----------



## thekzieg

Where the bleep is my bleeping bus spam.


----------



## slickjohannes

PDH spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Woe is me spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Spam bus!!


----------



## thekzieg

On the bus spam


----------



## slickjohannes

Maybe your bus is the one carrying the results...


----------



## thekzieg

Nope, cause it finally showed up.


----------



## thekzieg

^Top


----------



## somemePE

slickjohannes said:


> After so much time and effort... It comes down to two words.


One word, really. You only get one of them.


----------



## slickjohannes

Hey Zieg- you're the crazy cat lady, right?  Think you can get us the secret password to the Girl's Forum????


----------



## thekzieg

Where's Glock? Is he dead?


----------



## somemePE

^ For real! I'm catching up to him in post count. Not cool glock, not cool.


----------



## slickjohannes

someme said:


> One word, really. You only get one of them.


True.  Very very true.


----------



## thekzieg

slickjohannes said:


> Hey Zieg- you're the crazy cat lady, right?  Think you can get us the secret password to the Girl's Forum????


I know the password and I'm not letting any of you hairy-legged boys in.


----------



## slickjohannes

Glock went on vacation or something.  He gave the stats for everyday this week on Monday the left. Probably camping out in front of NCEES.


----------



## slickjohannes

thekzieg said:


> I know the password and I'm not letting any of you hairy-legged boys in.


All you girls got hairy legs this time of year.


----------



## thekzieg

He's usually doing some pre-gambling spamming about now though.


----------



## somemePE

^ Truth


----------



## thekzieg

slickjohannes said:


> All you girls got hairy legs this time of year.


We might or we might not. You're still not getting into the girls forum!


----------



## slickjohannes

Zieg- you a TI-30 user??!!??


----------



## thekzieg

Only for the exam.


----------



## slickjohannes

What model??!!


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7671


----------



## slickjohannes

Nevermind...  Thought maybe you were a TI-30XA user like meself.


----------



## thekzieg

I think that was my backup for my backup.


----------



## thekzieg

That's what I used for the FE.


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## slickjohannes

Been my prime since my 83+ got stolen 11 years ago.


----------



## slickjohannes

As long as you're not a Casio user.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You got to keep taking classes and PDH to satisfy the board reqs


Not in my state


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yup


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Where's Glock? Is he dead?


Just finished a conference for work in Vegas. Now extending the trip for personal fun!


----------



## thekzieg

Phew! I thought for sure the hookers had murdered you.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

slickjohannes said:


> As long as you're not a Casio user.


Whats wrong with casio's?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Not in my state


You are lucky Matt. That won't be enough when you apply for comity


----------



## itinerant

I wish I had applied for a pe in Matts state


----------



## Road Guy

Im heading to fort collins if any of you need anything from new Belgium?


----------



## somemePE

Yes a truckload of beer


----------



## somemePE

Bottles will do but my keg fridge has been empty for months. Just sayin


----------



## somemePE

Really thought results would be out today.


----------



## somemePE

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## somemePE

Losing optimism though...


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> You got to keep taking classes and PDH to satisfy the board reqs
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my state
Click to expand...

Mine either


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Phew! I thought for sure the hookers had murdered you.


It was a close call


----------



## itinerant

Thats why pay the hookers.


----------



## somemePE

We're spammin


----------



## somemePE

And I hope you like spammin too


----------



## somemePE

So few spammers this time of night.


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> 4 hours ago, thekzieg said:
> 
> Phew! I thought for sure the hookers had murdered you.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close call
Click to expand...

Gotta watch out for that for sure


----------



## matt267 PE

@glockjacket, did you offer the hookers bacon? Hookers love bacon.


----------



## slickjohannes

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Whats wrong with casio's?


Tired of hearing how it's the best and how "you need one these to pass the FE and PE".  I may be slightly jealous because I only have a one row screen and 3 recall slots, but that is besides the point.


----------



## matt267 PE

FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFU


Did you fail?

top  :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Probably


----------



## matt267 PE

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" do you have?


----------



## surge82

Good morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Over the last few days, my state has added more PE's to the database from comity then that actually took the test in October.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Over the last few days, my state has added more PE's to the database from comity then that actually took the test in October.


see, I told you. You didn't pass


----------



## matt267 PE

There was one guy from NJ. I had to check and make sure it wasn't you. I would have said to hell with it.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was also a guy from OH. Luckily, it was no one we know.


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard the results were coming out today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I already made reservation as the local strip club.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I heard the results were coming out today.


yeah, RW had an opinion on this too...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not even going to check today


----------



## thekzieg

Just checked.  No results.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'm not even going to check today


best you don't don't want a failure looming over your head over this weekend


----------



## itinerant

What results ?


----------



## TomMechanical

good morning


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> What results ?


Pregnancy test.


----------



## TomMechanical

matt267 said:


> Pregnancy test.


gonorrhea test?


----------



## matt267 PE

+, -


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Pregnancy test.


You passed the pregnancy test.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You passed the pregnancy test.


just a little.


----------



## TomMechanical

wait, what is a pass? + or -?


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> just a little.


Congrats ....we look forward to welcoming lil Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh the fun to be had.


----------



## matt267 PE

I better pass the PE and I better get raise.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Oh the fun to be had.


Please let me know how much


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Please let me know how much


kids like to vomit and shit themselves. Then they have the balls to complain and cry about it. That's lots of fun.


----------



## itinerant

Not fun really.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Not fun really.


It is at 0200 hrs.


----------



## itinerant

Nobody else here today


----------



## matt267 PE

slackers


----------



## itinerant

we still have a lot of spamming to do.


----------



## itinerant

where is Mike with his minion gif display pic


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike is likely drunk somewhere.


----------



## surge82

matt267 said:


> I better pass the PE and I better get raise.


Heck yeah!! I plan on printing this and leaving it on my bosses desk!


----------



## surge82

lets get to 11k today!


----------



## matt267 PE

There are clams of "pass" going around.


----------



## itinerant

Mike is lucky. Is he getting drunk on coffee ?


----------



## surge82

I need coffee!!! SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like Kentucky results are out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Couple passes and a fail.


----------



## thekzieg

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I can't handle this today.


----------



## itinerant

So tighten your panties Matt. Time to soak all that sweat.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So tighten your panties Matt. Time to soak all that sweat.


I'm not liking this.


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like KY and Iowa are out.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I can't handle this today.


Well , the cat is among the pigeons now.


----------



## surge82

Washington isnt out yet.


----------



## itinerant

It will be a week till all the results trickle out.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or more...


----------



## NJmike PE

with results beginning to come out, you ppl better spam the fuck out of this thread


----------



## thekzieg

Washington released on day one in April.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time is running out


----------



## thekzieg

So it really could be any minute.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The real panic mode is upon results seekers spam


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> So it really could be any minute.


How is work doing today ? Your craziness might be going way out of the roof.


----------



## TomMechanical

Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon Soon


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or not soon enough


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> Time is running out


What happened to the idiot part Mike ?


----------



## thekzieg

Still waiting for my bus to show up. Good thing I've been standing here for 20minutes in the freezing cold.


----------



## itinerant

Don't you think today will be the best day for you to take a sick leave.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> What happened to the idiot part Mike ?


I'll never tell


----------



## thekzieg

itinerant said:


> Don't you think today will be the best day for you to take a sick leave.


Yes. I might have a "doctors appointment" later.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Yes. I might have a "doctors appointment" later.


Make it sooner. Trust me, it aint fun sitting in the office knowing a sword is hanging on your head.


----------



## surge82

i am thinking it will happen monday


----------



## thekzieg

Trust me. I know. I was there in April when I failed.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> She's not wrong. I am really funny.
> 
> Looking.​


Prove it.



matt267 said:


> I am a Gigantic DoucheBag "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" do you have?


LOL



thekzieg said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I can't handle this today.


Time to head to the bar.  What time does happy hour start?


----------



## itinerant

knight1fox3 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Time to head to the bar.  What time does happy hour start?


Its subjective, what the results would be, make the hour happy or unhappy.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Time to head to the bar.  What time does happy hour start?


Now. Purse vodka.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> Now. Purse vodka.


Clever. No smell.


----------



## knight1fox3

Win!


----------



## itinerant

Somebody find Matt now.


----------



## NJmike PE

crazy cat lady or not, she's cool


----------



## NJmike PE

now how is she at making jello shots


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Somebody find Matt now.


I'm hiding. I don't want to play this game anymore.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> crazy cat lady or not, she's cool


I...whaaa...ummm...speechless


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'm hiding. I don't want to play this game anymore.


This is the most fun time in this game Matt. Now don't be a chick.


----------



## CA_Scott PE

matt267 said:


> I'm hiding. I don't want to play this game anymore.


Who said this was a game?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> now how is she at making jello shots


Uh oh!  Competition with &lt;what's her name&gt;


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 1 minute ago, itinerant said: Somebody find Matt now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hiding. I don't want to play this game anymore.
Click to expand...

It's all fun and games until you are the one waiting for results


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> now how is she at making jello shots


I made green and blue ones for the Super Bowl last year. So I'd put myself at "seasoned expert."


----------



## itinerant

CA_Scott PE said:


> Who said this was a game?


Matt is just a little bit anxious. He might want to drink a cup of hot herbal tea.


----------



## CA_Scott PE

thekzieg said:


> I made green and blue ones for the Super Bowl last year. So I'd put myself at "seasoned expert."


Multi-color ftw


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> I made green and blue ones for the Super Bowl last year. So I'd put myself at "seasoned expert."


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## itinerant

NJmike PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen


And we still are waiting for the pics.


----------



## thekzieg

Can't find them...I'll report back later.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Uh oh!  Competition with &lt;what's her name&gt;


smott


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Uh oh!  Competition with &lt;what's her name&gt;


exactly...


----------



## CA_Scott PE




----------



## NJmike PE

This shall be prepared for tomorrow's ugly sweater Christmas party festivities


----------



## poke386 PE

For Washington State the office doesn't open until 8:30, so we probably have another few hours to wait...


----------



## CA_Scott PE

poke386 said:


> For Washington State the office doesn't open until 8:30, so we probably have another few hours to wait...


----------



## matt267 PE

My state never releases on the first day.


----------



## CA_Scott PE

So which will be released first, Star Wars or PE results?


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> This shall be prepared for tomorrow's ugly sweater Christmas party festivities


Ooh. You fancy.


----------



## thekzieg

WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


congrats cat chick


----------



## Baconator

congrats!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


Time for a catlady PE passing Jell-O party!!!


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


Congrats crazy cat lady. Are you still on the ground or did you take off ? 

WTF ...I GOT A TOP.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm shaking. It might be from the piles they're driving at the construction site next door.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


@thekzieg

Awesome job.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg said:


> I'm shaking. It might be from the piles they're driving at the construction site next door.


So when is your doctors appointment ? Welcome to the club crazy cat lady.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> This shall be prepared for tomorrow's ugly sweater Christmas party festivities


Pics of the real thing when it happens or it didn't happen. :thumbs:



thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


OUTSTANDING!  CONGRATS!  TIME TO CELEBRATE!  LIVE IT UP!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Pics of the real thing when it happens or it didn't happen. :thumbs:


When have I not lived up to such a challenge


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## poke386 PE

WOOO I passed in WA. Time to party!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

How do I change my SN? Or is that not a thing anymore?


----------



## knight1fox3

Should be able to, let me know if it won't let you.  And if not, what you would like it to be.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> How do I change my SN? Or is that not a thing anymore?


Ask Ken. He knows.


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg said:


> WASHINGTON IS OUT. I FUCKING PASSED!!!


Me too, also WA. Mechanical systems. Total shock and utter panic when I saw that email pop up!!

Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 said:


>


Hang in there, buddy!!


----------



## somemePE

Still F5ed a couple more times. Making sure it wasn't a system glitch.


----------



## thekzieg

Figured it out.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekziegPE said:


> Hang in there, buddy!!


My state typically doesn't release on the first day. It's going to be a long weekend. But, there's always a first time.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah Mike, hang in there. 



matt267 said:


> My state typically doesn't release on the first day. It's going to be a long weekend. But, there's always a first time.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Yeah Mike, hang in there.


Them are fightn' words.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Them are fightn' words.


Yeah....start drinking scotch. Glenfiddich it should be.


----------



## itinerant

someme said:


> Me too, also WA. Mechanical systems. Total shock and utter panic when I saw that email pop up!!
> 
> Congrats to you!!!!


Congrats


----------



## somemePE

Congrats all who passed!

For those who didn't, I say keep studying. If nothing else, just this feeling right now is worth it!

For those who haven't found out yet, I don't envy you and hope for a quick release from your state!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not even hungry for lunch.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> I'm not even hungry for lunch.


But still eat something. You may have an appetite for something better later.


----------



## TomMechanical

matt267 said:


> I'm not even hungry for lunch.


agreed


----------



## TomMechanical

PATIENTLY WAITING SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Yup I guess it was an year ago that I got my P.E.


----------



## akwooly

congrats to the West coasters! Outstanding new PEs!

#GOHAWKS!


----------



## somemePE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## itinerant

Well....is RI out yet ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Well....is RI out yet ?


No......


----------



## itinerant

Should be out soon. Not a lot of engineers in RI I guess.


----------



## somemePE

Now just waiting for state to update database tonight. Then I can officially update LinkedIn, etc.


----------



## somemePE

Day off spam


----------



## somemePE

^new furnace spam, totally unrelated to results, but definitely works out just fine!


----------



## somemePE

It's been 10 cool days.


----------



## itinerant

Congratulations.


----------



## P-E

somemePE said:


> Now just waiting for state to update database tonight. Then I can officially update LinkedIn, etc.


I waited until I got my number.    Had to pay the state first.


----------



## itinerant

power-engineer said:


> I waited until I got my number.    Had to pay the state first.


Yeah, had to get the stamp and pay the board first.


----------



## thekzieg

power-engineer said:


> I waited until I got my number.    Had to pay the state first.


We have to pay the state before we take the exam


----------



## somemePE

power-engineer said:


> I waited until I got my number.    Had to pay the state first.


For sure. WA does all that upfront before you can sit for the exam. But they only update their database once a day it seems (usually after 5 pm Pacific) so I won't update any of that stuff until I have my number. Just to make sure it's totally legit!


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Should be out soon. Not a lot of engineers in RI I guess.


Only about 15 exam takers in October.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Only about 15 exam takers in October.


In that case they can call you personally and tell you the results.


----------



## thekzieg

Going to the symphony tomorrow to celebrate.


----------



## TomMechanical

Me at the office today....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## poke386 PE

Well its only 10AM here in WA, but I'm thinking about taking the rest of the day off and drinking copious amounts of alcohol. I mean I'm sure not getting any work done....WOOOO


----------



## matt267 PE

@poke386, have a couple for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## itinerant

So how is it going Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

come on, come on, come on


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's even worse once a few states release.


----------



## itinerant

It is going to be like that till the results come out for RI.


----------



## thekzieg

I don't know what to do with myself now that I'm not anxiously awaiting results. What was life like before waiting?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Matt a PE yet


----------



## itinerant

thekziegPE said:


> I don't know what to do with myself now that I'm not anxiously awaiting results. What was life like before waiting?


You have to wait to see the fun.


----------



## poke386 PE

matt267 said:


> @poke386, have a couple for me.


Will do...thanks man!


----------



## poke386 PE

thekziegPE said:


> I don't know what to do with myself now that I'm not anxiously awaiting results. What was life like before waiting?


Wow nice username change there


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks! It's been an agonizing year waiting for this.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


>


I kept waiting for something to load. Wow, that is awesome hahaha


----------



## somemePE

poke386 said:


> Well its only 10AM here in WA, but I'm thinking about taking the rest of the day off and drinking copious amounts of alcohol. I mean I'm sure not getting any work done....WOOOO


most definitely!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is Matt a PE yet


I don't know.


----------



## poke386 PE

Well what the heck...I'll get in on the username changing too!


----------



## poke386 PE

thekziegPE said:


> Thanks! It's been an agonizing year waiting for this.


I know what you mean. I'm still in disbelief myself.


----------



## somemePE

thekziegPE said:


> I don't know what to do with myself now that I'm not anxiously awaiting results.


:40oz2:


----------



## somemePE

poke386 PE said:


> Well what the heck...I'll get in on the username changing too!


might as well!


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry your state sucks, Matt spam


----------



## matt267 PE

my state sucks on so many levels. There's a board meeting scheduled for the 16th. I really hope they release before then.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> my state sucks on so many levels. There's a board meeting scheduled for the 16th. I really hope they release before then.


Matt... you need a lot of alcohol till then.

Board meeting for 15 people....that's got to be RIdiculous.


----------



## itinerant

How are you doing Matt ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Matt... you need a lot of alcohol till then.
> 
> Board meeting for 15 people....that's got to be RIdiculous.


It's their normal board meeting though. The posted agenda says nothing about PE results.

I'm trying not to drink at home these days. But I might finish off the bottle of wine in the fridge.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> How are you doing Matt ?


Got nothing done today.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 said:


> Got nothing done today.


You must be going crazy seeing how others have a closure on their results.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> You must be going crazy seeing how others have a closure on their results.


I knew it would be. Like I said, I don't expect RI to release the results on the first day. I'm still hoping though.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> @glockjacket, did you offer the hookers bacon? Hookers love bacon.


Smart, I'll try that!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## thekzieg

Getting nothing done spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@thekziegPE CONGRATS! Very well done!


----------



## thekzieg

Thanks, Glock!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@glockjacket, what state are you from? Have you heard yet?


----------



## Baconator

matt267 said:


> @glockjacket, what state are you from? Have you heard yet?


CT not until Jan..

j/k


----------



## TomMechanical

spamspam


----------



## itinerant

Nothing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## thekzieg

I should just go home spam


----------



## itinerant

I want to go home spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> @glockjacket, what state are you from? Have you heard yet?


New Mexico, no news yet.


----------



## itinerant

Friday at 3.00 ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@matt267 what about you? any news from your state?


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> New Mexico, no news yet.


good luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> @matt267 what about you? any news from your state?


Nope None yet. I'm in RI.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 said:


> good luck.


Thanks dude, you too!


----------



## knight1fox3

somemePE said:


> Me too, also WA. Mechanical systems. Total shock and utter panic when I saw that email pop up!!
> 
> Congrats to you!!!!


Congrats!!!  Tell Siri you passed, see what she says. 



thekziegPE said:


> I don't know what to do with myself now that I'm not anxiously awaiting results. What was life like before waiting?


Apply for an NCEES Record?



poke386 PE said:


> Well what the heck...I'll get in on the username changing too!


And get an avatar while you're at it.



thekziegPE said:


> I should just go home *bar *spam


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## TomMechanical

yep, heading home, maybe Monday!


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> somemePE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, also WA. Mechanical systems. Total shock and utter panic when I saw that email pop up!!
> 
> Congrats to you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  Tell Siri you passed, see what she says.
Click to expand...

I told her. She didn't even congratulate me, that bitch...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's a PASS in RI!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


YES!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It was the power of the SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## itinerant

WTF SPAM.


----------



## itinerant

Congrats Matt!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I told you all the cut score was 45/80


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> I told you all the cut score was 45/80


No Matt. I told you the cut score was 45/80.


----------



## thekzieg

It had to have been. I barely studied.


----------



## matt267 PE

where them strippers at?

:dance:


----------



## itinerant

I realized something last year. If I could pass PE, anyone can.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> where them strippers at?
> 
> :dance:


Maybe you have a pole for them to dance ?


----------



## thekzieg

I have to say, it feels really good to be minimally competent.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


you go boy! Out-f'n-standing!


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> you go boy! Out-f'n-standing!


Agreed!  Well done sir!


----------



## itinerant

I guess he is having some herbal tea like me to celebrate.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I realized something last year. If I could pass PE, anyone can.


That's how I feel.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> you go boy! Out-f'n-standing!






knight1fox3 said:


> Agreed!  Well done sir!


Thanks guys.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> That's how I feel.


Neah, you did it first time. I needed two trials.


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't realize that we are limited to "50 Likes" a day?

I guess I was too nice today.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


Honestly, I never doubted you. Congrats pal!


----------



## matt267 PE

"You are only allowed to give 50 likes per day. You cannot give any more likes today."


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks Mike. I knew secretly wanted me to pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 PE said:


> "You are only allowed to give 50 likes per day. You cannot give any more likes today."


Is this the same as not being able to give any "fucks" for the day?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is this the same as not being able to give any "fucks" for the day?


confirmed


----------



## matt267 PE

Now what the hell do I do?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Now what the hell do I do?


I believe that the flow chart goes as follows:

Get news (passed)-------&gt;get drunk-----------&gt;end up in drunk tank------------&gt;get wife pg


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> Now what the hell do I do?


Walk inside your boss's cabin. Hold his collar, pick him up .Ask your boss for a raise and then say "I was just kidding" 

TOP.


----------



## poke386 PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


Congrats!! The wait was worth it


----------



## itinerant

OK spamming closed for now.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> OK spamming closed for now.


negative. finish what you came to do. 12K


----------



## itinerant

I need a beer. I spammed a lot.


----------



## poke386 PE

NJmike PE said:


> negative. finish what you came to do. 12K


We shall continue on! For states like NJ it may be a few more weeks.


----------



## itinerant

poke386 PE said:


> We shall continue on! For states like NJ it may be a few more weeks.


I guess Mike knows that.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> I guess Mike knows that.


QFT


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Just now, matt267 PE said: Now what the hell do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the flow chart goes as follows:Get news (passed)-------&gt;get drunk-----------&gt;end up in drunk tank------------&gt;get wife pg
Click to expand...

Well, I'm half done with that list.


----------



## matt267 PE

poke386 PE said:


> 20 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: It's a PASS in RI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! The wait was worth it
Click to expand...

Yeah it was


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah it was


So Matt, it might be a dick question. But how would you feel if the result was reversed ?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well, I'm half done with that list.


so you just need to get drunk and end up in the drunk tank... good for you!


----------



## thekzieg

Took a half day. Basically getting nothing done at work.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 4 minutes ago, matt267 PE said:
> 
> Yeah it was
> 
> 
> 
> So Matt, it might be a dick question. But how would you feel if the result was reversed ?
Click to expand...

An extremely big weight off my shoulders.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oooo I can like posts again.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks fox.


----------



## thekzieg

It's a PE day miracle!


----------



## itinerant

Well hearty congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## thekzieg

Time for spam


----------



## thekzieg

Hope glock passed too spam


----------



## thekzieg

Going to get cookies spam


----------



## thekzieg

Celebratory purse vodka spam


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 PE said:


> Oooo I can like posts again.


Only seems to work in tapatalk.


----------



## itinerant

You thanked fox for nothing.


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## itinerant

Not Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wow, can't get over seeing matt267 PE spam


----------



## itinerant

I guess only I don't have a PE contamination in my screen name.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Wow, can't get over seeing matt267 PE spam


Me neither.


----------



## matt267 PE

I really hope ncees isn't trolling me.


----------



## itinerant

itinerant PE , looks not so cool.


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya know they will be Matt! Congrats though. You put up with enough of Mike to earn it!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ya know they will be Matt! Congrats though. You put up with enough of Mike to earn it!


It was his right of passage


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ya know they will be Matt! Congrats though. You put up with enough of Mike to earn it!


It was, I actually blocked Mike for a few months so I missed most of it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> Ya know they will be Matt! Congrats though. You put up with enough of Mike to earn it!
> 
> 
> 
> It was, I actually blocked Mike for a few months so I missed most of it.
Click to expand...

Good thing, he was relentless


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Time for spam


Why are you still sober and why have you not posted in the drunk tank yet?   :facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

Lost interest in Spam  ?


----------



## somemePE

itinerant said:


> Lost interest in Spam


Boooo. So many still awaiting results. Not me luckily, but still. Spammers spam on!


----------



## itinerant

I forgot the "?" at the end of that sentence.


----------



## itinerant

I was right. 17 mins and no spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

I see no spam...


----------



## itinerant

The force is waning.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> The force is waning.


Never!


----------



## thekzieg

Not even a little.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> Never!


Celebrate today you should.


----------



## matt267 PE

Going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## itinerant

Ok ...so you planning to get some....you know.....beer or something...?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes and not likely


----------



## P-E

So, did everyone pass?


----------



## itinerant

Ok. Celebrate well buddy. You aren't going to have this moment again.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> So, did everyone pass?


They set the bar really low to give me a pass.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> They set the bar really low to give me a pass.


 now you are being modest.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's how I roll


----------



## thekzieg

Finally. Beer number one.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


Just saw this Matt.   Well done.  Now you can come up to Boston for that beer.


----------



## itinerant

thekzieg PE said:


> Finally. Beer number one.


Your doctor's appointment is on ?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Finally. Beer number one.


About time!


----------



## somemePE

Step 1. Buy beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty yet?


----------



## somemePE

Step 2. Drink beer


----------



## somemePE

Step 3. Repeat


----------



## CA_Scott PE

Step 4.  Go get more.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


I can see the pigs mid flight!

congrats!!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> 4 hours ago, matt267 PE said:
> 
> It's a PASS in RI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the pigs mid flight!
> 
> congrats!!
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

Just checked. I still passed.


----------



## P-E

Drinking my best beer in celebration


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You'll check a few more times before it sinks in


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## itinerant

Me too just checked. Still eligible for PE


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I can anxiously wait for my number.


----------



## matt267 PE

And bill.


----------



## P-E

Yes the bill.  That keeps coming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't believe ri released on the first day


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam for the sake of spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

God help us, Matt can stamp things - spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> God help us, Matt can stamp things - spam


But I likely never will.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> God help us, Matt can stamp things - spam
> 
> 
> 
> But I likely never will.
Click to expand...

Still, just the thought


----------



## matt267 PE

I might stamp a few trees in honor of mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

My next challenge is getting an upgrade to sr engineer


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> My next challenge is getting an upgrade to sr engineer


With a pe they better


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> My next challenge is getting an upgrade to sr engineer


Been there, done that.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> 3 minutes ago, matt267 PE said:
> 
> My next challenge is getting an upgrade to sr engineer
> 
> 
> 
> With a pe they better
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying.


----------



## matt267 PE

And my 8 y/o daughter did a happy dance for me.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'll keep spamming until New Mexico comes out!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spsm


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spammers mcspam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hi


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Congrats to all!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hope to join you monday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Or tuesday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

More likely wednesday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Or thursday on my birthday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hope not friday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ughhhhhhh why New Mexico


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Santa Fe is probably all laughing through the weekend.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Doesn't matter I still have two more chances to pass before I hit my 4 years but I still want my result NOW


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why can't I like my own posts?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

There's not many other New Mexicans on here to help out


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Torture


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

And Monday after vacay is going to suck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugh ugh igh ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## matt267 PE

No New Mexico results until this thing is done.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:wacko:

Challenge accepted. 12k here I come


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam kore


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1148 more posts


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Easy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Span


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Pissed I didn't get results post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Very pissed


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Fuuuuuufffffn


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

More posts


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

New Mexico post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

New Mexico releases results like they drive!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Slow and in the left lane!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Muhahahha


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

They just know I'm really from Texas and work in both states so they want to torture me


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Damn


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Nm


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Takes


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Forewver


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Blah


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Blah blah blah


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Muffin top


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope Monday is your day.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Thanks @matt267 PE it'd be a great start to my birthday week


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I hate celebrating my birthday but I will take this[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

My coworkers don't even know when my birthday is


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I always just end up calling in sick for a random day


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Works great


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'm disappointed my girlfriend of 2 years knows


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

My birthday was on a winter day back in the 80s. Not every winter. Only once. It's birthday. Not birth anniversary.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Get it straight people


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Birthday.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

One single day


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Birth anniversary.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

One day every year


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

December birthdays suck in general. Mine is the 20th and my wifes is the 25th. Shitty McShittier.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I have a headache. Vegas might be winning this trip


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Vegas definitely is winning actually


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> December birthdays suck in general. Mine is the 20th and my wifes is the 25th. Shitty McShittier.


Agreed. Maybe that's why I'm so bitter


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Though more than likely it's just my personality


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> I have a headache. Vegas might be winning this trip


That's a good sign of a good trip.


----------



## P-E

Spam time?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yes sir. Spam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Soam


----------



## P-E

Don't make me drag out the laptop


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'm on phone while gf shops


----------



## P-E

okay all set up.  got a rehydration heineken on deck


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamalama


----------



## Baconator

What's this spam you speak of?


----------



## P-E

you sure you want to know


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]you sure you want to know[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]top[/COLOR] :bananalama:


----------



## Baconator

Top


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow


----------



## P-E

too slow
top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

nearly 11K


----------



## P-E

spam is so good


----------



## P-E

there's a shortage of beer glasses in Mobile


----------



## P-E

theres a shortage of beer glasses in Mobile


----------



## P-E

theres a shortage of beer glasses and the f'ing upper classes


----------



## P-E

shove their glasses up their arses in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's a man named hunt in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's a man named Hunt in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's a man name Hunt who thought he had a c*nt


----------



## P-E

but his arse was back to front in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's a man named West in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's a man named West in Mobile


----------



## P-E

there's man named West who thought he had a breast


----------



## P-E

but his balls were on his chest in Mobile


----------



## P-E

Dleg might know these


----------



## P-E

need a refill


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free beer


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

free lunch


----------



## P-E

free willy


----------



## P-E

spam for me


----------



## P-E

spam for you


----------



## P-E

18


----------



## P-E

19


----------



## P-E

20


----------



## P-E

21


----------



## slickjohannes

Oh boy...


----------



## P-E

22


----------



## P-E

23


----------



## P-E

11K


----------



## P-E

11K


----------



## slickjohannes

So what now?  We spam the shit out of this thread?


----------



## P-E

why not


----------



## P-E

got spam?


----------



## P-E

1K goes quick


----------



## slickjohannes

Are any of the other engineers running a muck??? Or just you???


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Quicker with help


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]1K goes quick[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR] :bananalama:


----------



## slickjohannes

Sheeeeettttt


----------



## P-E

slick

got your beer?


----------



## P-E

spam it


----------



## P-E

damn it


----------



## Baconator

Got some new cut scores


----------



## P-E

what?


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

i'm spamming away


----------



## P-E

set a course for the virgin sea


----------



## P-E

I've got to be free


----------



## P-E

free to face the spam that's ahead of me


----------



## P-E

heres a spam for tomorrow


----------



## P-E

on every page


----------



## P-E

and I'll try and I'll try


----------



## P-E

to spaaaaaaaam some more


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away with me


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away with me


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## slickjohannes

:dance:


----------



## P-E

happy dance


----------



## P-E

got time to kill


----------



## P-E

finish this thing?


----------



## slickjohannes

Time to kill


----------



## slickjohannes

What a thrill


----------



## slickjohannes

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dang you new mexico


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Small state why take so long


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:blink:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:angry:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:B


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:tv:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

-_-


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:huh:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

V:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:reading:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Monday I hope


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Better be nonday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Monday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@NM_Brown_Trout Where'd you take it? Abq? How many people there? 28 in las cruces


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dommm


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Monday please


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Traveling tuesday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Traveling back wednesday


----------



## somemePE

Damn. @glockjacket and @power-engineer just killing this spam!


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I've been drinking the fuck out of some beer. [/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Glock I hope they get your results out first thing next week!!


----------



## somemePE

Shitty you have to wait the weekend.


----------



## somemePE

Not being a dick, just empathizing. Not cool NM!


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't feel any smarter


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't feel any smarter


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't sleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't feel any smarter

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Still can't sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's finish this fucker off


----------



## NJmike PE

Before they realize what happened


----------



## NJmike PE

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 800 posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Then it's done in my eyes


----------



## NJmike PE

You still there


----------



## NJmike PE

Or am I all by myself


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

here too!


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Thought you finally went to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought you were the man now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Surprised that you ain't drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Not drunk


----------



## matt267 PE

Just can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Being drunk might help


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

might help a lot


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hungry though


----------



## matt267 PE

I have bacon in the fridge


----------



## matt267 PE

Too early for that


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to wake anyone


----------



## matt267 PE

It's too quiet in the house


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

just ate room service burger...highly recommend


----------



## matt267 PE

The only sound is the heat kicking on and off


----------



## NJmike PE

Never too early for bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Ever


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta work on my resume this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## NJmike PE

Might have a great job opportunity that fell into my lap


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## matt267 PE

Task number 1: put books and binders away.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's too quiet in the house


Don't get used to that


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gotta work on my resume this morning





NJmike PE said:


> Might have a great job opportunity that fell into my lap


Really? Nice. Good luck.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> The only sound is the heat kicking on and off


I hate that fucking sound


----------



## matt267 PE

If I don't get bumped to sr engineer. I might get my resume ready too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I love the sound of a baby crying.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's better than the attitude from an 8 y/o


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> If I don't get bumped to sr engineer. I might get my resume ready too.


you should


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Gotta work on my resume this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have a great job opportunity that fell into my lap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Nice. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Yup. Buddy from college whom I stayed in touch with. His firm is in desperate need of help. Could stand to make 10-20k more than now


----------



## matt267 PE

Still can't sleep.


----------



## NJmike PE

Definitely worth looking into


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the damn eggnog?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dude called me at the end of the day


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the rum?


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't tell me...


----------



## matt267 PE

Is the rum gone?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why?


----------



## matt267 PE

Why is the rum always gone?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I love the sound of a baby crying.


Bleh, that one drove me insane


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Dude called me at the end of the day


Local?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No,


----------



## NJmike PE

Mrs NJ got pretty lit last night


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken is here


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Dude called me at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> Local?
Click to expand...

In NJ. It's about a 45 minute commute. Would probably take the train


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yup. Buddy from college whom I stayed in touch with. His firm is in desperate need of help. Could stand to make 10-20k more than now


That sounds nice.



NJmike PE said:


> Mrs NJ got pretty lit last night


NJ #4 on the way?


----------



## matt267 PE

Just block Ken. It's like he's not even here.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> 4 minutes ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> Yup. Buddy from college whom I stayed in touch with. His firm is in desperate need of help. Could stand to make 10-20k more than now
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 minute ago, NJmike PE said:
> 
> Mrs NJ got pretty lit last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NJ #4 on the way?
Click to expand...

Negative to #4


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't we just :banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, my wife complained about being tired and was asleep by 8:30.


----------



## NJmike PE

They do that too


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Can't we just :banhim:


We can't. But I know someone who can.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm watching the Spanish channel right now


----------



## matt267 PE

good luck with the job interview.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't understand what they are saying


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't been on a job interview in over 10 years.


----------



## NJmike PE

But the chicks are hot


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I don't understand what they are saying


something about tacos?


----------



## matt267 PE

Was that insensitive?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I haven't been on a job interview in over 10 years.


Over 16 years for me


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry.


----------



## matt267 PE

Italians talk about pizza a lot.


----------



## NJmike PE

I ain't mad


----------



## NJmike PE

Some get butt hurt


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Over 16 years for me


yeah. That'll be a bit stressful.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck em if they can't take a joke


----------



## matt267 PE

This exam session wasn't too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken made a few friends.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think most fold just ignored me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't believe 26 states released on the first day.


----------



## NJmike PE

You should go back to school now for your masters


----------



## matt267 PE

I can't believe RI released on the first day.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> You should go back to school now for your masters


hahahahaha.....

NO


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

5 years here and I sucked but still got the job....


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah that was was a huge first day


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

maybe if i ever get results ill look around


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah that was was a huge first day


----------



## matt267 PE

although i have thought about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> maybe if i ever get results ill look around


soon


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

im too comfortable in my current job but i could make more elsewhere, eventually i need to think about it


----------



## NJmike PE

I've thought about it before but never seriously until just now


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah that was was a huge first day


On the 6 week mark.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hit refresh for the last time at 2:59 PM before getting ready to leave for the day. Then BOOM Pass.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I've thought about it before but never seriously until just now


Would be too crazy with kids around.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sick and tired of small budgeted projects where my billable time is contested right down to 15 mins


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm sick and tired of small budgeted projects where my billable time is contested right down to 15 mins


Is there a line item for spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> im too comfortable in my current job but i could make more elsewhere, eventually i need to think about it


I know the feeling.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, NJmike PE said:
> 
> I'm sick and tired of small budgeted projects where my billable time is contested right down to 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a line item for spam?
Click to expand...

There's always room for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Does NJ or NM have continuing education requirements?


----------



## matt267 PE

RI does not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes we do


----------



## NJmike PE

I think I'm gonna go to sleep now. I'm getting tired


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yes we do


I might take CEU's just for a resume builder.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't do much/any design so I want to pad my resume.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I think I'm gonna go to sleep now. I'm getting tired


slacker


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I think I'm gonna go to sleep now. I'm getting tired


I'm not sure if I should say good night, or good morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still refreshing NCEES.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just to make sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

@glockjacket, where did you go?


----------



## matt267 PE

@Ken PE 3.0, you mad bro?


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

The "next step" link next to my "pass" brings me to the boards useless website.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have no idea that my "next step" is.


----------



## matt267 PE

I guess they'll contact me to collect another check.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

For those who failed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Vg4uyYwEk


----------



## matt267 PE

For those who failed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Vg4uyYwEk


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning spam is the best spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Why would I be mad?


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's another one for you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdmyoMe4iHM


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Who else can just say hi and get Mike all pissy?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Who else can just say hi and get Mike all pissy?


you are one of a kind.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I know. Dont be a hater


----------



## matt267 PE

I ain't even mad


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Did u even sleep?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sure saw a lot more passes than fails today


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Did u even sleep?


I'll crash at some point today I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Sure saw a lot more passes than fails today


Which was good to see.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> Sure saw a lot more passes than fails today
> 
> 
> 
> Which was good to see.
Click to expand...

Definitely


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Now I just need my records number.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just need my PE number.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is RI fast with that? I had mine in 5 days in Ohio.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe I'll create an linkedn account too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Is RI fast with that? I had mine in 5 days in Ohio.


hahahaha. No. I don't expect a number until Jan.


----------



## matt267 PE

But I don't know.

I'm sure I have to pay a fee first.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can only wait for them to contact me.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if I should do the NCEES records thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Ken PE 3.0, do you plan on getting you PE with other states? Or are you doing the NCEES records just because?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Only the VP has multi state at my firm, he told me to be ready, so I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Only the VP has multi state at my firm, he told me to be ready, so I am


Nice.

Associate VP Ken has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ha ha, I wish. Just biding my time.

That would make me ken 4.0


----------



## matt267 PE

you mean Ken PE 4.0


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

VP Ken PE 4.0?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Lol


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> VP Ken PE 4.0?


Don't let Mike read that.


----------



## matt267 PE

He'll hate ya cause he ain't ya.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Haters spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It sure has been lively around here.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope some of the newbie spamers stick around.


----------



## matt267 PE

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## matt267 PE

Still passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm worried it was a mistake.


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone hear from Sap?


----------



## matt267 PE

@Sapper PE Wondering it CT state survey came out yet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It was a lively 10k. And I found a new hater along the way. Bonus


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It was a lively 10k. And I found a new hater along the way. Bonus


You did a good job a pissing people off and I don't even think you were trying.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be 63 deg today in Southern New England.


----------



## matt267 PE

How the hell am I going to go snowboarding in this crap?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> It was a lively 10k. And I found a new hater along the way. Bonus
> 
> 
> 
> You did a good job a pissing people off and I don't even think you were trying.
Click to expand...

It's a gift


----------



## matt267 PE

I think most understood it was a joke.


----------



## matt267 PE

Part hazing.


----------



## matt267 PE

I still can't sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

daughter has soccer game today at 2:00 PM


----------



## matt267 PE

I have some yard work to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost to 12K.


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until this thread is to 12k


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Im awake again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time update my resume


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Put me as a reference


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Put me as a reference


Me to, I'll be a reference.

"Yes, I know Mike. He's one of the most prolific spammers around. You should hire him. "


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## matt267 PE

you know What


----------



## itinerant

I see a PE next to your name.


----------



## itinerant

The air might be a bit fresher


----------



## itinerant

The day a little.bit brighter


----------



## itinerant

And you a lill bit smarter


----------



## itinerant

So Congratulations


----------



## matt267 PE

Na, don't feel much smarter


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> So Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Ain't bout being smart, bout gettin fatty money and stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Me to, I'll be a reference.
> 
> "Yes, I know Mike. He's one of the most prolific spammers around. You should hire him. "


I actually put spamming as one of my specialty fields


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 1 hour ago, matt267 PE said: Me to, I'll be a reference. "Yes, I know Mike. He's one of the most prolific spammers around. You should hire him. "
> 
> 
> 
> I actually put spamming as one of my specialty fields
Click to expand...

You got this then.


----------



## knight1fox3

somemePE said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I've been drinking the fuck out of some beer. [/COLOR]






NJmike PE said:


> Mrs NJ got pretty lit last night


Haha, really?  That's great.



NJmike PE said:


> You should go back to school now for your masters


I can advise that this will be like entering the 3rd ring of hell.  But worth it in the end.



matt267 PE said:


> hahahahaha.....
> 
> NO


Where's your sense of adventure?



matt267 PE said:


> RI does not.


All states are migrating to this.  Only a matter of time.



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Now I just need my records number.


I already gave you the date of receipt for this. :thumbs:


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> I hope some of the newbie spamers stick around.


Newbie spammer here. I like this place.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## somemePE

You guys did work around here


----------



## thekzieg

Not top


----------



## somemePE

Matt did you even sleep?


----------



## thekzieg

Not quite awake


----------



## somemePE

On to 12k


----------



## somemePE

Maybe today


----------



## somemePE

518 to go


----------



## somemePE

NBD


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

I'm sure this spam will be finished by Monday. Don't worry, glock.


----------



## somemePE

WEEKEND spam


----------



## somemePE

Hells yes spam


----------



## somemePE

So who's asking for a raise Monday?


----------



## somemePE

I'm not. But only because my annual review is in like a month. I'm asking then for sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Newbie spammer here. I like this place.


I hope you stick around.



somemePE said:


> Matt did you even sleep?


A little. I'm likely to turn into a real bitch later this evening.


----------



## knight1fox3

Matt taking some CEU's:


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> If I don't get bumped to sr engineer. I might get my resume ready too.


Maybe I'll tune up that resume like @matt267 PE and @NJmike PE just in case


----------



## somemePE

My last interview was this summer.


----------



## somemePE

Got offered the job.


----------



## somemePE

It was for less than I make now


----------



## somemePE

Fuck. That.


----------



## somemePE

And it's not like the "growth potential" was so much better.


----------



## somemePE

That was really a pain in my ass


----------



## somemePE

Need greasy breakfast.


----------



## somemePE

Spam breakfast perhaps?


----------



## somemePE

Gotta kick this headache.


----------



## somemePE

I blame it on NCEES


----------



## matt267 PE

Breakfast? it's almost lunch "[COLOR= rgb(82, 82, 82)]I'm not an idiot who can't write TIME![/COLOR]"


----------



## somemePE

But in a good way. I would have had the headache this morning with either result


----------



## somemePE

Not quite 9 here.


----------



## somemePE

Wife still sleeping


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Gotta kick this headache.






somemePE said:


> I blame it on NCEES


----------



## somemePE

Hopefully undisturbed by spam


----------



## thekzieg

Making coffee.


----------



## somemePE

A-a-a-a-a-alcohol


----------



## somemePE

I love alcohol


----------



## somemePE

And I love coffee


----------



## somemePE

The perfect pair


----------



## somemePE

Uppers and downers in perfect harmony


----------



## thekzieg

Irish coffee! Sounds good.


----------



## somemePE

@thekzieg PE Do you remember when we are supposed to get license no's in WA? I remember the wall cert is a ways out but can't remember what they said for the number.


----------



## thekzieg

The dol.wa website says that license number are given in about 4 weeks.


----------



## somemePE

Daaaang. Too long.


----------



## thekzieg

It sounds like it'll be arriving in the mail cause they want to make sure they have our current mailing address on file.


----------



## somemePE

I was hoping for a database update last night with all our info up


----------



## somemePE

A little too optimistic I suppose


----------



## thekzieg

I hoped so, too. Oh well.


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> @thekzieg PE Do you remember when we are supposed to get license no's in WA? I remember the wall cert is a ways out but can't remember what they said for the number.


You guys get wall certificates? I get an emailed pdf of a certificate that I can print if I want.


----------



## knight1fox3

Waiting for a number is far less stressful than waiting for exam results.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Waiting for a number is far less stressful than waiting for exam results.


this is true


----------



## somemePE

Bush league. Can you at least order a legit copy from the state if you want it?


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> Waiting for a number is far less stressful than waiting for exam results. [emoji4]


Without a doubt!


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Bush league. Can you at least order a legit copy from the state if you want it?


Don't think so.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just want the numbers. I'll be happy with the numbers.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Don't think so.


That's kind of a bummer. However, I'm probably going to add the wall certificate to the pile of things I "really should frame and hang up." So license number and stamp are really the only things I'm concerned with.


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg PE said:


> 2 minutes ago, matt267 PE said:
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of a bummer. However, I'm probably going to add the wall certificate to the pile of things I "really should frame and hang up." So license number and stamp are really the only things I'm concerned with.
Click to expand...

Ha. Completely agree. That's exactly where my diplomas are.


----------



## somemePE

Even the stamp is pretty much a formality. I don't think I'll be stamping anything for a while.


----------



## somemePE

Except for the stack of post-it notes on my desk because the stamp just looks cool. Haha


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Even the stamp is pretty much a formality. I don't think I'll be stamping anything for a while.


Same here, even though I have to buy one.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Gotta hang that certificate in your office alongside a million post it notes


----------



## thekzieg

It'll tack onto my cubicle wall nicely.


----------



## thekzieg

Interstellar is on Hulu. Interesting. Guess I'll watch it again till husband comes home from his haircut.


----------



## thekzieg

Space movies freak me out a little.


----------



## thekzieg

Had a nightmare about the ending of The Martian.


----------



## thekzieg

Forgot how much I liked this movie.


----------



## thekzieg

Done with coffee number one.


----------



## thekzieg

Hope husband comes home with coffee number two soon.


----------



## thekzieg

I might have a problem.


----------



## thekzieg

I swore in college I'd give up coffee when I stop being an engineer.


----------



## thekzieg

So I guess I'm safe for a while.


----------



## somemePE

Interstellar was so good!


----------



## somemePE

Haven't seen the Martian yet but looking forward to it


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I swore in college I'd give up coffee when I stop being an engineer.


I gave up coffee and I'm just as tired now as I was then.


----------



## somemePE

I don't want to give up coffee. It's too good


----------



## somemePE

Not just a beverage. A lifestyle


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Next to top


----------



## somemePE

Third


----------



## Baconator

funny.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some one should finish this thread by Monday so the rest of the results can be released.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Baconator you finally got an avatar.


----------



## Baconator

It was a moderator special


----------



## Baconator

It's making me hungry


----------



## somemePE

Slow Saturday


----------



## somemePE

I want to get this 12k done


----------



## somemePE

Keep getting distracted


----------



## somemePE

Spam spam spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

So bored Saturday


----------



## somemePE

^top


----------



## somemePE

Plenty of Saturday stuff to do but not wanting to do any of it


----------



## somemePE

Beefing up spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]On the way to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Keep spamming to 12k


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Keep spamming to 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

900 posts

TOP


----------



## somemePE

Second to top

^top


----------



## somemePE

Third to top

^second to top

^^top


----------



## somemePE

396 to go


----------



## somemePE

Working on my own 1k


----------



## somemePE

Nothing better (that I want) to do today


----------



## somemePE

So I'm just spam spammin away


----------



## somemePE

Such a good day here for movies and spam anyway


----------



## somemePE

Outside its just misty and gray


----------



## somemePE

So keep on the way to 12k


----------



## somemePE

Going for 12k


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Going for 12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

^bottom

TOP


----------



## somemePE

More


----------



## somemePE

More


----------



## somemePE

More


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## P-E

Good morning


----------



## P-E

about beer time already


----------



## P-E

past beer time


----------



## P-E

did matt finally pass out?


----------



## P-E

lots of spamming early this morning


----------



## P-E

maybe another h3 song


----------



## P-E

the third mate's name was Carter


----------



## P-E

by god he was a farter


----------



## P-E

when the wind wouldnt blow and the ship wouldnt go


----------



## P-E

they got carter the farter to start her


----------



## P-E

the captain's randy daughter


----------



## P-E

she fell into the water


----------



## P-E

by the sounds of her squeals


----------



## P-E

you could tell that the eels


----------



## P-E

had found her [email protected] quarter


----------



## P-E

maybe I should put up the lights before it gets dark


----------



## P-E

or maybe spam instead


----------



## P-E

or just have a beer


----------



## P-E

so many choices

:bananalama:

ToP


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> did matt finally pass out?


Nope. Still going strong. But I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## somemePE

Nonstop


----------



## thekzieg

On the way to the symphony


----------



## thekzieg

Holiday Pops


----------



## thekzieg

It's so freaking rainy, but I'm wearing a dress anyway.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Last day in Vegas! Flying home at 7


----------



## somemePE

Booo. End of vacation is the worst


----------



## somemePE

Back to reality


----------



## somemePE

Back to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> It's so freaking rainy, but I'm wearing a dress anyway.


Doesn't it always rain in WA?


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> Doesn't it always rain in WA?


On the west side. Not over here  :thumbs:


----------



## P-E

matt needs a beer


----------



## P-E

or ten


----------



## somemePE

Thank you Cascades


----------



## somemePE

Don't we all


----------



## somemePE

I restocked and ran out last night.


----------



## somemePE

I had help but still


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt needs a beer


Then I'll pass out.


----------



## P-E

running out of heady toppers


----------



## P-E

need to stock some mad elf


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> need to stock some mad elf


Now you're talking mike's language.


----------



## P-E

'tis the season


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Doesn't it always rain in WA?


Nah, we just tell people that to keep them away.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ugly sweater Christmas party tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mine will have a picture of Matt on it


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm sure to win for that


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Ugly sweater Christmas party tonight.


does chest and back hair count?


----------



## NJmike PE

It definitely could I suppose


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mine will have a picture of Matt on it


Real mature.


----------



## P-E

thought this was christmas, not halloween


----------



## P-E

doing some online shopping.  maybe i can avoid the malls altogether


----------



## thekzieg

Forgot husband doesn't like hights. Got us seats in the third balcony.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

At the mall now. Save me.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

At least @Matt267 can stamp the sweater


----------



## P-E

ok, hang in there, keep reading.

First find the nearest mall restaurant that has a bar.

Second, order a double of anything.

That should help


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Forgot husband doesn't like hights. Got us seats in the third balcony.


Washington recognizes the civil union of humans and felines?


----------



## somemePE

Spam spam


----------



## somemePE

I think I drink more coffee on weekends than on weekdays.


----------



## somemePE

It's better at home than that crap they have at the office


----------



## somemePE

But free is free


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

more shopping spam


----------



## somemePE

Anyone know how Texas can release scores? I thought ncees didn't release them even to the boards?


----------



## somemePE

Just curious. Probably the wrong thread for that


----------



## P-E

somemePE said:


> Just curious. Probably the wrong thread for that


nope but we might not give a serious answer


----------



## thekzieg

You guys aren't done with this thread yet??


----------



## P-E

seriously no clue how/why


----------



## thekzieg

It's a shame.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

There are maybe 100 people under 65.


----------



## thekzieg

Really makes you feel like you have a lot of life ahead of you.


----------



## thekzieg

Dude in jeans and a ball cap. No respect for the arts.


----------



## thekzieg

Would it really kill him to wear long sleeves?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Possible


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Ugly sweater Christmas party tonight.


So Jell-O shots?



thekzieg PE said:


> Would it really kill him to wear long sleeves?


It's the WEEKEND!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 PE said:


> @Sapper PE Wondering it CT state survey came out yet.


Not yet


----------



## somemePE

power-engineer said:


> 6 minutes ago, somemePE said:
> 
> Just curious. Probably the wrong thread for that
> 
> 
> 
> nope but we might not give a serious answer
Click to expand...

Well naturally


----------



## somemePE

knight1fox3 said:


> So Jell-O shots?


Yes please


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Breakfast? it's almost lunch "[COLOR= rgb(82, 82, 82)]I'm an idiot who can't write TIME![/COLOR]"


Interesting post...


----------



## somemePE

thekzieg PE said:


> Dude in jeans and a ball cap. No respect for the arts.


Well at least he cares enough to go and experience, even if in the wrong attire.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Washington recognizes the civil union of humans and felines?


Sure why not.



knight1fox3 said:


> Interesting post...


Shenanigans....


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> Not yet


Has the hunger strike started yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Results still say pass.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How many times have you checked it so far?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> How many times have you checked it so far?


Every hour or so.


----------



## matt267 PE

I still don't believe the results.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> Every hour or so.


Couple times a day for me


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Couple times a day for me


After all the hours put in and the family time sacrificed, it's hard to believe it all done.


----------



## somemePE

Now I'm on to F5ing the state site. Even though I know they only update once a day.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> After all the hours put in and the family time sacrificed, it's hard to believe it all done.


Agreed. Now just go for structural! I'd have a hard time getting there being a mechanical


----------



## matt267 PE

somemePE said:


> Agreed. Now just go for structural! I'd have a hard time getting there being a mechanical


If you want it, you can get it. If the board would let you.


----------



## knight1fox3

No 12k yet???


----------



## somemePE

matt267 PE said:


> If you want it, you can get it. If the board would let you.


I'm in more of a civil role now anyway. I've contemplated applying for that one once I get a little more time in. Not sure if I'll need the full 8 years in WA or if BSME plus PE Mechanical will give me a head start. Haven't looked into those details.


----------



## somemePE

^top


----------



## somemePE

Or maybe at that point it's needless torture.


----------



## knight1fox3

Grad school is needless torture....


----------



## somemePE

Yeah been there.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Airport spam!


----------



## akwooly

GO NAVY!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Wish the girlfriend has precheck. I Always feel guilty leaving her so instead I get in the commoner line and it sucks![/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

One day I'll drag her to the registration place. She just only flys with me


----------



## somemePE

Pre check is awesome. I don't fly enough to register so I just hope for it whenever I check in


----------



## somemePE

I want me some 12k


----------



## matt267 PE

You're almost there


----------



## somemePE

Well then...


----------



## somemePE

I suppose there is nothing left to do...


----------



## somemePE

But...


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

12k spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

^top


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

More SPAM


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More SPAM[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Some more spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Some more spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Some more spam[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

More more spam


----------



## somemePE

Need more beer


----------



## somemePE

^for better quality spam


----------



## somemePE

Really wishing I had more beer


----------



## somemePE

What's the saying


----------



## somemePE

Beer before wine...


----------



## somemePE

Then go for liquor


----------



## somemePE

I think that's it


----------



## somemePE

If I remember right


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Boom


----------



## somemePE

What up glock


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Fell asleep in the chair at the gate at the airport spam[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Vegas has defeated me. I'm exhausted.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

My gf woke me when people were looking at my cause I was snoring


----------



## somemePE

Fast and furious #394 came in this channel sooooooo.........spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I wish I was asleep


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Vegas has defeated me. I'm exhausted.


No that happens when you win Vegas


----------



## somemePE

Haha that is awesome


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I fly home and have Sunday then half Monday before leaving again. It's going to be chaos


----------



## somemePE

Dang.


----------



## somemePE

Where to this time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Houston. Quick trip. Back Wednesday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Just a factory test for a control system


----------



## somemePE

FYI there is nothing wrong with snoring in the Vegas airport. If you're not, you're doing Vegas wrong


----------



## somemePE

I once passed out in a Vegas Denny's.


----------



## somemePE

Damn that was a great night.


----------



## somemePE

BOOM 1,000 posts!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> FYI there is nothing wrong with snoring in the Vegas airport. If you're not, you're doing Vegas wrong


Tell that to to judging looks I awoke too


----------



## somemePE

My favorite thing to do there is cocktail snipe.


----------



## somemePE

You stand behind a full table and get drinks when the waitresses come around


----------



## somemePE

You have to tip pretty well or else you get the stink eye


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> You stand behind a full table and get drinks when the waitresses come around


Very nice!


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]But I think all said and done it ends up in your favor versus actually gambling[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Unless you win of course. I usually don't.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I only lost $100 gambling. Very quickly unfortunately


----------



## somemePE

Although one time I went in with only 20, went home with 60. I put it in my backpack (don't ask why, that was a bad move) and I shit you not my dog ate 40.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Im supposed to go to a party tonight when I land but I'm dying. Don't think that's happening


----------



## somemePE

Yeah if you lose but get a few solid hours I'm usually ok with that


----------



## somemePE

If it goes quick that is disappointing


----------



## somemePE

somemePE said:


> Although one time I went in with only 20, went home with 60. I put it in my backpack (don't ask why, that was a bad move) and I shit you not my dog ate 40.


I know because, again not even joking, I recovered one half each of two 20's. Pre digestion, thankfully


----------



## P-E

need a beer spam

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## somemePE

TOP


----------



## somemePE

Ah sniped!!!

^not top


----------



## somemePE

power-engineer said:


> need a beer spam


Yes


----------



## P-E

getting near the end


----------



## P-E

unless it isn't


----------



## P-E

but could be


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'm okay with losing about $40/hour because that's just entertainment. Though $20/hour is even better


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I still don't have results. Ugh


----------



## somemePE

^ getting near the currently established end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Damn you new mexico


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Monday I hope


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> I'm okay with losing about $40/hour because that's just entertainment. Though $20/hour is even better


Yep that's about where I'm at


----------



## P-E

certainly by the end of the week


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Positive money is always good


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

But that wasn't my luck at all


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Played $60 and it went well. Well over 2 hours and had many drinks


----------



## somemePE

What game? Blackjack?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Played another $40, no drinks and lasted 4 hands. Not a single win


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Monday I hope


Hoping for you!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> What game? Blackjack?


Blackjack


----------



## somemePE

Damn. Yeah that is frustrating. At least get some cocktails to the losing table or players!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> Hoping for you!


Im okay with failing. I just want to know


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I think I failed


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I hope not but i didn't plan on taking it until April so I didn't get as much study time as I wanted


----------



## P-E

am session ok?

:bananalama:

ToP


----------



## somemePE

Yep I can relate. Super jacked to have passed but still just wanted to know even if I had failed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> am session ok?
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> ToP


Honestly I thought I did okay. Morning was tough but manageable and afternoon was good


----------



## P-E

prob passed then


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> Blackjack


Last time I was in Vegas I went for craps. I had never played before but had someone showing me the ropes. I didn't win a ton but I netted positive. And I felt like the rounds I lost the money just lasted longer than in blackjack. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

whatever. The biggest reason I want to pass the first time around to to shove it to a coworker who is a jerk and won't admit it took him two times.


----------



## P-E

fun game.  I've won on that too


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> Last time I was in Vegas I went for craps. I had never played before but had someone showing me the ropes. I didn't win a ton but I netted positive. And I felt like the round I lost the money just lasted longer than in blackjack. Personal opinion of course.


I want to learn that game


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I memorized the black jack table so that was nice because after a while I couldn't add but I could remember the table and knew what it said to do


----------



## somemePE

Yeah I bet you passed. It seems like most have a good idea of how they did and it seems to hold up. Not a rule by any means but a generality


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> Yeah I bet you passed. It seems like most have a good idea of how they did and it seems to hold up. Not a rule by any means but a generality


Thanks hope y'all are right! @power-engineer


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> whatever. The biggest reason I want to pass the first time around to to shove it to a coworker who is a jerk and won't admit it took him two times.


For real. Suck it dickhead coworkers. Nothing wrong with taking it more than once so don't be a dick about it if someone does!!


----------



## P-E

~30% repeat.  No shame, it's not easy


----------



## somemePE

Dang now you got me thinking about craps


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> For real. Suck it dickhead coworkers. Nothing wrong with taking it more than once so don't be a dick about it if someone does!!


Exactly. I'd happily tell a coworker rather than try and make it more stressful


----------



## somemePE

I want to go to Vegas. It's been too long!


----------



## P-E

going to grab a beer


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> I want to go to Vegas. It's been too long!


It was a blast. Westgate hotel sucked but work paid then bellagio was amazing!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> I want to go to Vegas. It's been too long!


It was a blast. Westgate hotel sucked but work paid then bellagio was amazing!


----------



## P-E

grabbbed


----------



## P-E

extra b for beer


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

It's hot in the airport spam


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## somemePE

power-engineer said:


> going to grab a beer


Get me one


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this


----------



## P-E

done with this

TOP


----------



## P-E

maybe not yet


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> going to grab a beer


Enjoy


----------



## P-E

enjoying


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

V:  I'll take one too


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> It was a blast. Westgate hotel sucked but work paid then bellagio was amazing!


I stayed on the strip each time I went except when I had to be there for three weeks one time. Stayed at embassy suites off strip. [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Maybe stayed there a second time, I forget. It [/COLOR]was a few years ago. Anyway, amazing. GREAT breakfast included in the morning and the cocktail hour (2+ hours) every night was legit. Got to know the bartender a little so he poured us mean drinks.


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> V:  I'll take one too


anytime you're in Boston


----------



## P-E

there's an awesome brewery two blocks from the office


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

somemePE said:


> I stayed on the strip each time I went except when I had to be there for three weeks one time. Stayed at embassy suites off strip. [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Maybe stayed there a second time, I forget. It [/COLOR]was a few years ago. Anyway, amazing. GREAT breakfast included in the morning and the cocktail hour (2+ hours) every night was legit. Got to know the bartender a little so he poured us mean drinks.


Getting to know bartenders always pays off.


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> anytime you're in Boston


Deal. And you anytime you're in west Texas. We did finally get a brewery


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam


----------



## P-E

quick spam

Top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> Deal. And you anytime you're in west Texas. We did finally get a brewery


Now I have a reason to go to Texas


----------



## somemePE

98 97


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Now I have a reason to go to Texas


Great beer and bbq


----------



## P-E

guess it is that time


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

5


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

4


----------



## P-E

wonder who will join the final push


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

3


----------



## somemePE

This is happening


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

2


----------



## somemePE

Now


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

1000 posts! And no results


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end

Top


----------



## somemePE

glockjacket said:


> 1000 posts! And no results


Nicely done! Monday. Now that they know you're at 1,000 no holding back


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

Need more beer to properly spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

Wine is getting me where I need to be. But it's just not the same


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

Under 50!!


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

Can't keep up on tapatalk!


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

my only friend the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## somemePE

12k


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k[/COLOR]


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Spam


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12[/COLOR]  12.001k


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ham


----------



## P-E

this is the end


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]12k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

12k!!!!!!! Who got it. Let's go back...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Who got it?


----------



## somemePE

Goes to @glockjacket! Nice!!


----------



## P-E

Glock Got It


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thread to remain open with no rules until I get my results.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Yea buddy!


----------



## somemePE

Sapper PE said:


> Thread to remain open with no rules until I get my results.


Fact.


----------



## P-E

Expected that


----------



## P-E

12K needed to be done


----------



## somemePE

Damn I only missed by 1!


----------



## P-E

on to 13K


----------



## somemePE

^20k


----------



## somemePE

For the win


----------



## P-E

gonna have to start spamming hard to get to 20K


----------



## P-E

need to go drink some beer


----------



## somemePE

For sure!


----------



## somemePE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Based on no data it seems like a good average day is about 1k[/COLOR]


----------



## somemePE

Need to ratchet that up


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Spam


----------



## somemePE

Bottom spam


----------



## somemePE

Top spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

All over spam. Results for the rest Monday!


----------



## P-E

On the deck.  Is this December ??


----------



## P-E

Ipened a boddingtons.  Truly dreadful. Tastes like it was hopped with a tin can


----------



## P-E

Why do I keep buying this stuff


----------



## P-E

Listening to the Owls in the woods behind the house.


----------



## P-E

Can see the glow of the city over the trees.


----------



## P-E

hum of the planes  in the distance gliding towards Logan.


----------



## P-E

This beer is so bad


----------



## P-E

Soft wind brushes the woods


----------



## P-E

Smell of wood stoves burning drifts across the yard


----------



## P-E

Perfect New England night.


----------



## P-E

What is wrong with this beer.  Has the aftertaste of a cast iron radiator.


----------



## P-E

Bit of a chill is setting in


----------



## NJmike PE

About time you fuckers finish this


----------



## P-E

Flutter of wind chimes


----------



## P-E

Coyotes now in the distance


----------



## P-E

More frequent owl hooting


----------



## P-E

The air is now still.


----------



## P-E

distant whistle of the late train.


----------



## P-E

F'n beer.  Is this the best the English can do?  Imported tap water from Florida is better


----------



## P-E

More wildlife noises.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> About time you fuckers finish this


Where've you been?


----------



## P-E

It was moving too slowly.


----------



## P-E

Having some quality deck time with a low quality brew


----------



## P-E

Getting colder

top


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

back home spam


----------



## somemePE

Yeah boddingtons is piss. Bought it once. That was the end of that


----------



## P-E

Never again


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Never more


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Beer please!


----------



## P-E

No nay never


----------



## P-E

No nay never no more


----------



## somemePE

If it's boddingtons or no beer I choose boddingtons. But that's about the only time.


----------



## P-E

I'm choking it down.  I refuse to dump it.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]My English friends actually like this crap.   I'd take a PBR over this any day. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

Looking through an REI catalog.   Ooooo titanium sporks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Looking through an REI catalog.   Ooooo titanium sporks


only the best


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I just want to sleep


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

where is everyone?!


----------



## somemePE

Sleeping


----------



## somemePE

Thinking about it anyway


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Vegas has defeated me. I'm exhausted.


So you had fun?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's a PASS in RI!!!!


So you beat mikey. Good job!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> So you beat mikey. Good job!!


I think they lowered the bar for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

As of 5 seconds ago, they haven't changed their minds yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm gonna stamp everything that isn't moving.


----------



## matt267 PE

I may even stamp my time cards.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, I need new business card too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll stamp them too.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm gonna stamp everything that isn't moving.


I stamped the kids.

They thought it was a cool tattoo


----------



## itinerant

Be careful what you stamp and stamp ONLY if you have worked or reviewed the work of another engineer


----------



## itinerant

I wanted to stamp something which will always bear my stamp so I stamped on the company coffee mug


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Be careful what you stamp and stamp ONLY if you have worked or reviewed the work of another engineer


My daughter qualifies.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> So you had fun?


yup!


----------



## thekzieg

Football Sunday spam. Seahawks on the TV, Eagles on the laptop.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Browns actually leading a game - spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Donut spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe some eggnog too.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

eating a late lunch and doing errands spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, we're all in the mood for a melody...


----------



## P-E

or another beer


----------



## akwooly

Ginger beer. And scotch.


----------



## envirotex

That's something new.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

crazy day here, in town for less than 40 hours before leaving


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

where is everyone????? :reading:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

HELLO​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still no new mexico


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Y'all let me down....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

What?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

No one is spamming


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i was here spamming alone


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> i was here spamming alone


Don't stop now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Don't stop now.


Oh I wont!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Good Morning Spam!​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Seriously New Mexico, please make today the day


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and ps make it a great day


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

that means a pass for good ole @glockjacket


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I love hotels


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleeping in one tonight


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and tomorrow night


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nothing like cracking the AC to 60 and passing out in a cold dark room


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

PS if you do stay in hotels a lot google Hotel AC hack for VIP mode its great turns off that stupid motion sensor that turns your AC off at night when youre sleeping and not moving


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hoping for NM Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go NM.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Lets go pass too! haha


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Lets go pass too! haha


Yes, of course.


----------



## itinerant

So how is everyone doing ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So how is everyone doing ?


I'm going great. Very relaxed today.


----------



## matt267 PE

How about you?


----------



## itinerant

Doing ok. I guess work is yet to start.


----------



## itinerant

Yup it sucks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

crazy week, hope its quick!


----------



## itinerant

Hopefully.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hopefully too


----------



## itinerant

I just hope that this year ends soon. Its been a long December.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> I just hope that this year ends soon. Its been a long December.


true, same here


----------



## thekzieg

good morning! It's glock day, hopefully.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> good morning! It's glock day, hopefully.


i hope so!!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> good morning! It's glock day, hopefully.


agreed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thanks guys!!


----------



## itinerant

Yeeah glock, hopefully it would be your day.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spamming instead of working on my final exam.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Yeeah glock, hopefully it would be your day.


too much pressure  

Thanks!


----------



## itinerant

Productive use of time.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Spamming instead of working on my final exam.


I spammed instead of studying. I still passed.


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> too much pressure
> 
> Thanks!


Just hold on, and spam the hell out of this thread.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Just hold on, and spam the hell out of this thread.


Deal!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Deal!


You see how Matt and Crazy cat lady have to do real work once they got their PE license.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> You see how Matt and Crazy cat lady have to do real work once they got their PE license.


id say sucks to be them but it doesnt....


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> id say sucks to be them....


and you'd be correct.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> good morning! It's glock day, hopefully.


I saw your car this weekend...


----------



## itinerant

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I saw your car this weekend...


I see a Chipotle.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> I saw your car this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Chipotle.
Click to expand...

Cats like burritos


----------



## matt267 PE

lower digestive discomfort spam


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Just now, Ken PE 3.0 said:I saw your car this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a Chipotle.
Click to expand...

Cats like burritos Is the license plate KTY MOM? Then yep, that was me!!!


----------



## thekzieg

I'm thinking of getting another kitten for Christmas and making it a bakers's dozen...


----------



## thekzieg

^top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm thinking of getting another kitten for Christmas and making it a bakers's dozen...


Don't make it easier than it already is. [emoji6]


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I saw your car this weekend...


Ken is an idiot


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> 20 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: I saw your car this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken is an idiot
Click to expand...

Says the guy with a minion picture.


----------



## NJmike PE

good one. we ought to change you U/N to repeat, since that's all you do


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


> 20 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: I saw your car this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken is an idiot
Click to expand...

We all know that. I just didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ken is an idiot


I was waiting for this post from Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I was waiting for this post from Mike.


I didn't disappoint, did I?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You like to call me an idiot every day yet MY u/n needs to be repeat?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I didn't disappoint, did I?


Of course not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You like to call me an idiot every day yet MY u/n needs to be repeat?


I'm sorry, I didn't hear you. did you say something Repeat?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You like to call me an idiot every day yet MY u/n needs to be repeat?


Don't get butthurt. It just makes it worse.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

IM VERY HAPPY!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> IM VERY HAPPY!


Did you pass?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> 1 minute ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> You like to call me an idiot every day yet MY u/n needs to be repeat?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get butthurt. It just makes it worse.
Click to expand...


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> IM VERY HAPPY!


WHAT'S HAPPENING??


----------



## matt267 PE

It only gets better.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Did you pass?


New Mexico hasn't posted results yet. Called. Said letters would go out mid week


----------



## knight1fox3

Can you just go there and get it instead?  lol


----------



## thekzieg

Just checked, I still passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> New Mexico hasn't posted results yet. Called. Said letters would go out mid week


they're going to mail out the results? What is this, 2010?


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> New Mexico hasn't posted results yet. Called. Said letters would go out mid week


You should inform them about a rather new technology called email. It is faster and uses much lesser paper.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

As soon as WV switched over to electronic notification, all other states lost their excuse.


----------



## itinerant

Well....


----------



## itinerant

You get the news a little late...but thats about it. I guess system integration is a big deal for a lot of states.


----------



## matt267 PE

water


----------



## itinerant

you passed in water I suppose ?


----------



## matt267 PE

I did. They haven't changed their minds yet either.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Still no results... still no rules.... what new heights can you folks reach here?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Sap don't you have connections you can use?


----------



## itinerant

Not all states are out ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hell no


----------



## matt267 PE

My state came out the first day.


----------



## CA_Scott PE

CA_Scott PE said:


> Step 4.  Go get more.


I've got 4 guys in my office who took the exam - pretty sure we'll need to request 4 new keyboards by the end of the week.


----------



## itinerant

Good opportunity to take some days off to get over the anxiety.


----------



## matt267 PE

what if the state doesn't except my "Pass?"


----------



## matt267 PE

and they refuse to give me a number?


----------



## itinerant

And why the hell would they do that ?


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> what if the state doesn't except my "Pass?"


Well first off, they should probably give you a grammar check before they _accept_ anything. :thumbs:


----------



## Dark Knight

So Crazy Cat lady also passed. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

You too NJMike? Congrats dude. You are on fire!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Well first off, they should probably give you a grammar check before they _accept_ anything. :thumbs:


They ain't got 



for that


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Did any of the regular spammers _not _pass?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dark Knight said:


> So Crazy Cat lady also passed. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You too NJMike? Congrats dude. You are on fire!!!!!!!!!!


I passed two years ago. Matty is the one who passed this TIME around


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Did any of the regular spammers _not _pass?


I don't think so.

See, spam is good for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I passed two years ago. Matty is the one who passed this TIME "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" around


fixt


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> See, spam is good for you.


100% pass rate for Spammers, pretty impressive


----------



## itinerant

Any news yet ?


----------



## thekzieg

Spamming is literally the only thing I did differently this time around.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Any news yet ?


Nothing official in writing but perhaps I was tipped off to having passed via a verbal communication device.


----------



## thekzieg

According to the state of Washington I'm still an EIT as of 3am today...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> According to the state of Washington I'm still an EIT as of 3am today...


according to NCEES thats all I am too


----------



## thekzieg

Also, I was so excited on Friday that I forgot to eat my celebratory Kit Kat bar...so HAPPY MONDAY


----------



## itinerant

It is a pass as of now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I guess this means I'm going to try and take another PE exam.  Control Systems in October here I come....assuming NM will allow me to add another discipline....

I always said I'd be doing this again next year, pass or fail


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> I guess this means I'm going to try and take another PE exam.  Control Systems in October here I come....assuming NM will allow me to add another discipline....
> 
> I always said I'd be doing this again next year, pass or fail


You need a better hobby


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> You need a better hobby


yes yes I do


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules.

Spam until @Sapper PE gets his results or this thread gets locked down.

(I'm predicting this gets locked down quick, so spam quick.)


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's go Sap


----------



## matt267 PE

you can do it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken you're not invited.


----------



## P-E

This is trouble.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was Ken's idea.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, it remains till I get my results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> No, it remains till I get my results.


In what, 90 minutes?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But if there is a problem with bandwidth, rules are back in effect.


----------



## thekzieg

OH THANK GOD!!! I was having to do *actual* work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> But if there is a problem with bandwidth, rules are back in effect.


I thought it was based on the number of users signed on and not bandwidth. That's what I remembered from the 100k thread.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Was the strip club fun?


----------



## thekzieg

Super fun!


----------



## itinerant

Man !! I missed this thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

My numbers have showed in the database. I'm still "pending" though. They want more money from me.


----------



## itinerant

You want to see PE next to your name, keep paying them as long as you want to,


----------



## thekzieg

Washington still says I'm an EIT.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

CT still hasn't told me how I did.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and I have a damn meeting to go to in a few.  I have done a much better job keeping my composure this time than in times past, but I'm starting to freaking lose it now.


----------



## thekzieg

Hang in there, Sap!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> and I have a damn meeting to go to in a few.  I have done a much better job keeping my composure this time than in times past, but I'm starting to freaking lose it now.









:thumbs:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know, really it has nothing to do with how I did, I just want to close this thread, but I must honor my word, so hurry up results, hurry up!


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

What do we do when the spam thread _actually_ gets closed??


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> What do we do when the spam thread _actually_ gets closed??


closure


----------



## thekzieg

I don't understand.


----------



## matt267 PE

And in true fashion, the letter from the board that was emailed to me had my name and mailing address in the header, but was to "Dear someone else."

I will follow Mike's advise and send in my check certified mail.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> You know, really it has nothing to do with how I did, I just want to close this thread, but I must honor my word, so hurry up results, hurry up!


What ? Any suggestion as to where we can spam if not for this thread ?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> And in true fashion, the letter from the board that was emailed to me had my name and mailing address in the header, but was to "Dear someone else."
> 
> I will follow Mike's advise and send in my check certified mail.


they never cease to amaze me. any of these boards. which reminds, I still need to contact my board and have them correctly show my SS#


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I decided to send the city engineer to the meeting so I can stay by computer and wait anxiously for the result letter.


----------



## NJmike PE

itinerant said:


> What ? Any suggestion as to where we can spam if not for this thread ?


go look around dude. there is a whole board full of threads for different types of discussions. the spam thread is not the be all end all (listen to me...)


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> What ? Any suggestion as to where we can spam if not for this thread ?


There are plenty of other threads in the game section (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/forum/66-games/)


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> I decided to send the city engineer to the meeting so I can stay by computer and wait anxiously for the result letter.


wise choice


----------



## itinerant

Well I don't know of a thread as good as this one.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> I decided to send the city engineer to the meeting so I can stay by computer and wait anxiously for the result letter.


That is excellent use of your "powers of delegation."


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> go look around dude. there is a whole board full of threads for different types of discussions. the spam thread is not the be all end all (listen to me...)






matt267 PE said:


> There are plenty of other threads in the game section (http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/forum/66-games/)


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> I decided to send the city engineer to the meeting so I can stay by computer and wait anxiously for the result letter.


Can you do that again if it doesn't show up by the time he is back ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

itinerant said:


> Can you do that again if it doesn't show up by the time he is back ?


Probably not.  He might get suspicious.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


People are now going to talk more than ever.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> Probably not.  He might get suspicious.


Ok. You can always dangle the "good remarks during his yearly review" carrot.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> People are now going to talk more than ever.


Is there anything goofy ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, it is now 2PM and there still has not been an email with results from the CT Department of Consumer Protection.  I assume they work until around 4PM, so there are still 2 hours to go, maybe I will occupy my time by seeing what their hours are.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Is there anything goofy ?


Most of it is. But it is neither here nor there.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They are open till 4:30.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> They are open till 4:30.


How long is the meeting ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh an hour or so, but I am not concerned about it.  I've got a representative there.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> Oh an hour or so, but I am not concerned about it.  I've got a representative there.


right now at Sap's meeting:


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Speaking of retainage, we are owed some retainage for something that I want to use to replace an elevator at a parking garage.  I need to talk to the city enginer about that.. oh dammit, he's at a meeting.


----------



## itinerant

Ok what the hell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

itinerant said:


> Ok what the hell.


You said it.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> You said it.


I have a penchant for saying such things.


----------



## itinerant

@Sapper PE Why would you retire from being an admin ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

itinerant said:


> @Sapper PE Why would you retire from being an admin ?


Because I have a respectable job now.  Have to behave online.


----------



## itinerant

For non respectable jobs I think I can nominate myself if you feel like passing the baton.


----------



## itinerant

I have been doing that for long time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think Road Guy has it all under control.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> I think Road Guy has it all under control.


Sometimes I wonder if those rotations in his screen pic will ever stop.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I swear, my whole motivation to pass this exam now is to be on the board and implement sweeping and substantial change to how they do things in Hartford.

Guess, we're waiting another day.


----------



## itinerant

You just blew it up by putting it on here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

nah, I've said that about a million times before.  They know I'm all talk when it comes to that sort of thing.


----------



## itinerant

Well...I came to Hartford about 10 years ago.


----------



## itinerant

Matt started working as soon as he got his PE license. Great improvement.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Good thing I still have a year to get my PE even though I passed!

No distractions here


----------



## itinerant

What ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

work trip actually, so spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> What ?


Took the exam early, allowed in NM, still need 1 year of my 4 years experience.


----------



## itinerant

You should change your name to lucky jacket.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

@itinerant have you heard back yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> You should change your name to lucky jacket.


Im mixed on it.  On one hand, I passed, I know its coming  assuming I keep doing engineering work. On the other hand, it sucks, just another long wait....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I actually meant to take the exam in April once I had finished my MBA so I submitted all the paperwork right after the October deadline on purpose.  NM then delayed their meeting and approved mine early so I just decided to go with it.


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> @itinerant have you heard back yet?


I did. I passed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> I did. I passed.


Congrats! (and phew didnt rub anything in)


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Congrats! (and phew didnt rub anything in)


Thank you very much.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Thank you very much.


Not rushing out to add PE next to your username?


----------



## itinerant

The third page in that thread.


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> Not rushing out to add PE next to your username?


Neah, I guess I am an non-conformist like that.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> The third page in that thread.


oops last year haha


----------



## itinerant

Yeah it will be a year tomorrow I guess.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> Yeah it will be a year tomorrow I guess.


happy year


----------



## itinerant

glockjacket said:


> happy year


(un)happy year for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> 23 minutes ago, glockjacket said:
> 
> happy year
> 
> 
> 
> (un)happy year for me.
Click to expand...

Why's that?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

$300 registration fee has been mailed Certified w/return receipt. Hoping to go from "pending" to "active" by next week. Then I can change my e-mail signature.


----------



## matt267 PE

I also will find out what vendors are allowed to make stamps for my state.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

itinerant said:


> (un)happy year for me.


Why??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> I also will find out what vendors are allowed to make stamps for my state.


Doesn't RI only allow 1 or 2 companies to make stamps?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I also will find out what vendors are allowed to make stamps for my state.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't RI only allow 1 or 2 companies to make stamps?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> What do we do when the spam thread _actually_ gets closed??


So many other good threads out there.  Take a look around.  Have a beer, don't cost nuthin'...


----------



## knight1fox3

Final exam submitted.  Have fun grading all 28 pages worth. :thumbs:

Now time to heed my own advice above....


----------



## somemePE

Spam withdrawals yesterday, glad to see this this is back up. Then today I had to work and other crap like that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I will spend the day F5ing the USPS tracking site to make sure my check is delivered to the board.


----------



## knight1fox3

You need a hobby


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You need a hobby


says the guy with the grad school complex

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You need a hobby


This IS my hobby.



NJmike PE said:


> says the guy with the grad school complex
> 
> EDIT: ToP
> 
> :bananalama:


There's something going on with the page count. Your "top" is showing up on the bottom of page 492 even though the post count is 12,304. Clicking on page 493 yields an error.


----------



## matt267 PE

@knight1fox3 why does page 493 give this error: Error code: *2F173/L*

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## NJmike PE

this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's in charge around here?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ So that's the top of the page and the post count is 12,308.

I wonder if some posts got deleted and it's messing with the "updated" software?


----------



## roadwreck

matt267 PE said:


> Error code: *2F173/L*
> 
> What the hell does that mean?


Don't you mean *PC LOAD LETTER*?


----------



## matt267 PE

roadwreck said:


> Don't you mean *PC LOAD LETTER*?


  If so, there is an easy solution. I'll grab the bat.


----------



## knight1fox3

I suspect a Tapatalk error. Oh, and grad school is my hobby. But I'm ready for a new one.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I suspect a Tapatalk error. Oh, and grad school is my hobby. But I'm ready for a new one.


I"m not on Tapatalk right now. Although tapatalk was also having issues last night with the page count.


----------



## matt267 PE

Grad school sounds fun.


----------



## knight1fox3

But I am. Hence the error.


----------



## P-E

Thought K3 killed this thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## itinerant

Crazy Weather.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Thought K3 killed this thread.


water under the bride. We've moved on.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> water under the bridge. We've moved on.


fixt


----------



## itinerant

So when do you get the PE card ?


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So when do you get the PE card ?


New business cards have been ordered. If that's what you mean.

My state doesn't send certificates or pockets cards anymore. They'll send me an email that I can print if I want a certificate.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> New business cards have been ordered. If that's what you mean.
> 
> My state doesn't send certificates or pockets cards anymore. They'll send me an email that I can print if I want a certificate.


That isn't fair, is it ?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's life.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> It's life.


What is the use of life when you don't understand that it is fair.


----------



## matt267 PE

Stop getting all philosophical and stuff.


----------



## itinerant

You aren't the first person to say that to me today.


----------



## itinerant

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

@Sapper PE, where are your results?


----------



## itinerant

I don't know where page 494 is ?


----------



## itinerant

Going by the definition of "Civil", all disciplines of engineering are Civil.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> I don't know where page 494 is ?


There's something screwy going on with the post count and pages.


----------



## itinerant

Yeah I figured that last night. 

TOP


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 PE said:


> @Sapper PE, where are your results?


I have no idea.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> I have no idea.


Have you started burning stuff in protest yet?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 PE said:


> Have you started burning stuff in protest yet?


Well, since I enjoy burning things for fun, I've actually stopped burning things in protest.  I'm also going on a hunger strike until noon, then I'll take a short break from my hunger strike, then continue my hunger strike from 1 till about 5 this evening, but then it's game time, and the strike will continue until about midnight, when I'll have a short break from my strike again for a late night sammich, then I'm hunger striking again until I stop in and get a bagel on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

That sounds grueling. I hope you can make it.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> Well, since I enjoy burning things for fun, I've actually stopped burning things in protest.  I'm also going on a hunger strike until noon, then I'll take a short break from my hunger strike, then continue my hunger strike from 1 till about 5 this evening, but then it's game time, and the strike will continue until about midnight, when I'll have a short break from my strike again for a late night sammich, then I'm hunger striking again until I stop in and get a bagel on my way to work tomorrow.


Gandhi would have loved this kind of a hunger strike. He would sit on a strike till death like that.


----------



## itinerant

Spam strike it is then.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap's going to turn into a diva by the end of the day.


----------



## itinerant

That is a bigger certification.


----------



## somemePE

Tapatalk p617 shows two more posts:







Then p618 looks like this:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There aren't two more posts, tapatalk just is not very goood.


----------



## itinerant

Looks like that.


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## itinerant

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

@somemePE there is an ongoing issue with the post count and pages, even outside of tapatalk.


----------



## somemePE

Yeah I saw some of the earlier posts. Thought I'd add what I saw.


----------



## somemePE

Just got back on the computer. Wow those photos ended up quite large.


----------



## itinerant

somemePE said:


> Just got back on the computer. Wow those photos ended up quite large.


Well....thats what I thought too.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

still not top


----------



## itinerant

So where do you apply to get into the staff of EB ?


----------



## itinerant

I want to contribute. Maybe delete some threads and something.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So where do you apply to get into the staff of EB ?


You don't select the job. The job selects you.


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> delete some threads and something.


EB.com already has someone who does that.


----------



## itinerant

Why is that ? 

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> Why is that ?
> 
> TOP


I'm afraid I've already said too much.

Not TOP


----------



## itinerant

So why not say everything and get rid of the fear !


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Spam


WHERE?!



itinerant said:


> So where do you apply to get into the staff of EB ?


First off you have to survive the initiation "process".


----------



## itinerant

With so many others, I am willing to give it a pass


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## matt267 PE

itinerant said:


> So why not say everything and get rid of the fear !


Then I'll get banned.


----------



## itinerant

matt267 PE said:


> Then I'll get banned.


I will unban you if you tell me everything and I get there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Never


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM!​


----------



## matt267 PE

I got my numbers.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

dealer's number?


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> dealer's number?


He's got good stuff.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> He's got good stuff.


Oh I bet...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

@itinerant he's talking about me.  I accidentally deleted a whole bunch of stuff from the board about three years ago.  It was a dark time.

@matt267 PE I'm watching you.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Sapper PE

Don't look at me. I wasn't going to say anything more.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just need my stinking results.  Pass, fail, I don't care, just tell me how I did!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

^ you can forward it to me. I'll take it.


----------



## itinerant

What


----------



## matt267 PE

never mind


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a good thing my job actually keeps me busy, otherwise I might actually freak out waiting for these results.


----------



## itinerant

Sapper PE said:


> It's a good thing my job actually keeps me busy, otherwise I might actually freak out waiting for these results.


You couldn't ask someone else to do your work ?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could, but I actually like to be respected by my employees.  That said, if a meeting comes up today, I'm totally sending somebody in my stead.


----------



## itinerant

When sapper gets the results, there is always a chance that we will not see the thread out of oblivion.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

starting to feel like @Sapper PE will never get results

what state?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Connecticut, 2 hour state specific surveying exam.  Last little hurdle on life's long road to dual licensure.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

why is there no Control System exam forum?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

glockjacket said:


> why is there no Control System exam forum?


Because there'd be like one post per year in it.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sapper PE said:


> Because there'd be like one post per year in it.


but i want to be that one post...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sapper PE said:


> Connecticut, 2 hour state specific surveying exam.  Last little hurdle on life's long road to dual licensure.


Ah good luck!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper PE said:


> I just need my stinking results.  Pass, fail, I don't care, just tell me how I did!


@Sapper PE Did you ever get a response back from that email you sent out?  The one with the out-of-office?



Sapper PE said:


> Because there'd be like one post per year in it.


lusone:


----------



## itinerant

What is going on ?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is going on.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Sapper PE said:


> Because there'd be like one post per year in it.


we have a fire protection and yet more people take CSE exam....


----------



## matt267 PE

That's because fire is fun.


----------



## knight1fox3

glockjacket said:


> we have a fire protection and yet more people take CSE exam....


That claim good sir, will require validation.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> That's because fire is fun.


fair enough


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> That claim good sir, will require validation.


Fire 217

CS 268

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/


----------



## knight1fox3

I was referring to on this particular forum. 

Besides, that NCEES data carries a +/- 50 tolerance.


----------



## knight1fox3

And whatever happened to @sycamore PE?  She used to love the spam thread.  And it's her b-day today.  HBD!

ToP!!! :bananalama:


----------



## itinerant

It is not ToP


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Sapper PE LS

She had a baby didn't she?

And @knight1fox3 no, I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## itinerant

Not even now.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nope, still nothing.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Now?


----------



## NJmike PE

any time you want buddy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, I'm betting she is out again today.  I haven't called yet, but I bet she's out.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> any time you want buddy


@NJmike PE

Thanks for starting this thread. It's been a blast getting to meet and chat with a couple new members. It's also been nice to catch up with some seasoned members @Ken PE 3.0


----------



## NJmike PE

@Ken PE 3.0 really does bring a lot to the table here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

WTF?  Are you two, like, getting along?  Holy shit, the space time continuum... it's been irrevocably altered.


----------



## matt267 PE

@NJmike PE and I have always been cool.

What's a little ribbing among friends.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't see why we can't all get along, right Rodney?


----------



## Road Guy

BULL FUCKING SHIT NO


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Everything okay there RG?


----------



## matt267 PE

must have stubbed his toe.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah im good, just tired of being around Happy Positive people


----------



## NJmike PE

yes, what's on you mind, RG? Please tell us so we can help with whatever your struggles are


----------



## matt267 PE

It's alright RG. The new year is coming and it's your chance to leave 2015 behind. Hang in there.

edit:

damn I can't spell.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Barbara hath responded:

"They were released by regular mail"

Oh, okay, that makes perfect sense because the last two times they were emailed, so all of a sudden CT is going backwards in their notification process?  WTF.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And for the record, I've already checked the regular mail today... and no, it wasn't in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

You must be really hungry.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I say we all go out for a big steak dinner courtesy of @Sapper PE when the mail shows up with a passing notification!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, I'm not real hungry, because I take breaks from my hunger strike when I need a bite to eat, really, it's the best way to do a hunger strike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I say we all go out for a big steak dinner courtesy of @Sapper PE when the mail shows up with a passing notification!


That's an awesome idea Ken.


----------



## NJmike PE

@Ken PE 3.0 is full of great ideas


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Maybe I didn't get an email this time and instead am getting it in the mail because it is coming with paperwork to fill out because I passed.  That sure would be nice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Just taking lessons from my mentors, matt and mike.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper PE said:


> Barbara hath responded:
> 
> "They were released by regular mail"
> 
> Oh, okay, that makes perfect sense because the last two times they were emailed, so all of a sudden CT is going backwards in their notification process?  WTF.


HFS.......


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sapper PE said:


> Maybe I didn't get an email this time and instead am getting it in the mail because it is coming with paperwork to fill out because I passed.  That sure would be nice.


Sure would be, then we can get that steak dinner you owe us.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Only one who'll be eating steak is me.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sapper PE said:


> Only one who'll be eating steak is me.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap, did the mail the results last time too? Or was it just via email?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I can't really remember, but I think they both emailed and mailed.  I think I vaguely remember getting the mailed one and just tossing it aside because it was old news at that point.


----------



## matt267 PE

I see.


----------



## thekzieg

All of my work is cutting into my spamming time. This sucks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just put some projects on hold.


----------



## matt267 PE

You need to spam for sap's results.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I'm just counting down the minutes till noon when I can go home and be reasonably certain that the mail lady has stopped by.


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep us up to date.


----------



## itinerant

Not even now ?


----------



## matt267 PE

The time will come.


----------



## itinerant

Well...all the best Sapper.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Time moves so slowly when you are waiting for something.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

very slowly


----------



## matt267 PE

It sure does


----------



## itinerant

Time is  a human construct, thus fluctuates with the human state of mind.


----------



## itinerant

I guess time froze for some reason.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

aaaaaggggghhhhhhh..... come on, jeez


----------



## itinerant

You know there is something you can do to make time go faster.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we there yet Sap?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> aaaaaggggghhhhhhh..... come on, jeez


seriously dude. let's kill this thing already!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sap is gonna go insane before much longer.

I thought we had laws preventing cruel and unusual punishments?


----------



## itinerant

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Sap is gonna go insane before much longer.
> 
> I thought we had laws preventing cruel and unusual punishments?


Then what makes it a punishment ?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper PE said:


> aaaaaggggghhhhhhh..... come on, jeez


Brain freeze?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

itinerant said:


> 1 minute ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> Sap is gonna go insane before much longer.
> 
> I thought we had laws preventing cruel and unusual punishments?
> 
> 
> 
> Then what makes it a punishment ?
Click to expand...

The wait is torture.


----------



## thekzieg

The Friday before vacation is a useless day. The bosses should just send me home now.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still a "pending" PE in the state's database. They've received my check but haven't cased it yet. I hope it doesn't bounce.


----------



## thekzieg

A bunch of us WA people are still listed as "Engineer in Training" in the database...They've had our money for months.


----------



## matt267 PE

I just want to buy my stamp and put this whole thing behind me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, I also want a promotion to Sr. Engineer.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm hoping to be bumped to "project engineer" and for a raise. I got a good one this year (to bring my salary up to average, finally) so I'm a little worried that they're going to cheap-out and give me the standard COL increase.


----------



## itinerant

All the I want's. Man is definitely not a social animal.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I failed.  Kill the thread.


----------

